#ubuntu-ops 2007-12-24
 * kitofhawaii sends a hawaiian happy holidays and a merry christmas to all the ops http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FV_BGqgbxdc and a huge mahalo for your help :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Aloha Kit...
<Amaranth> GreetingKit
<jdong> Amaranth: is that the new GDM backend in Fedora 9?
<Amaranth> haha
<jdong> :D
<Amaranth> no, that's glib+dbus+consolekit :P
<Amaranth> everything has to use dbus
<jrattner1> Question: I'm on port 8001, and I still can't get into #ubuntu because of the "router bug"
<nalioth> jrattner1: stand by
<jrattner1> nalioth, thank you
<jrattner1> ?
<nalioth> using your usual nick would be less confusing (no bans under jrattner1 there)
<jrattner1> what do you mean?
<jrattner1> this is my usual nick
<LjL> nalioth: which is why there was a * in the ban. let me check the tracker.
<jrattner1> oh...thanks
<nalioth> ok, then you were using another variant that got banned, jrattner1
<nalioth> either way, the ban is removed
<nalioth> thanks for putting up with us
<jrattner1> thank you
<jrattner1> hehe
<ardchoille> How do I know when I have access to bantracker?
<Hobbsee> when @login returns something you can access
<ardchoille> ok
<NeoGeo64> hello
<ubotu> scguy318 called the ops in #ubuntu (Acetylcholine)
<NeoGeo64> why did i end up here
<NeoGeo64> lol
<NeoGeo64> i am trying to get to #Ubuntu
<ubotu> HardDisk called the ops in #ubuntu (Acetylcholine)
<crdlb> NeoGeo64: change your ident
<NeoGeo64> oh
<NeoGeo64> lol
<NeoGeo64> why
<NeoGeo64> i love that word
<NeoGeo64> thats what i named my box
<NeoGeo64> tony@****
<NeoGeo64> ubuntu runs nice on my quad core
<nalioth> acetylcholine took the 11 o'clock K train
<nalioth> aha
<NeoGeo64> ok
<NeoGeo64> heh
<NeoGeo64> i had to enable port fwdimng
<NeoGeo64> to 113
<NeoGeo64> now it shows my ident
<NeoGeo64> instead of email
<nalioth> NeoGeo64: no
<nalioth> NeoGeo64: you had a rather nasty ident earlier
<AfterDeath> nalioth: yes, but since he turned on port forwarding freenode saw his identd so his ident changed
<Myrtti> I'm getting a funny feeling about kahrytan again
<ompaul> it is about to happen
<Myrtti> /me puts her emp cannon to the recharging dock
<ompaul> fire at will
<Gary> kahrytans LUG partner is nice though
<ompaul> Gary, now now it is before 7:30 am
<ompaul> or was that the nine pm watershed
<ompaul> who knows
<Gary> lol
<Gary> I dunno what he looks like, but he is nice and chatty and helpful, and scared kahrytan
<ompaul> good
<ompaul> a wake up call is needed by some people now and again
 * ompaul prepares to head for work
<ompaul> back in a few
<tomaw> work on christmas eve?  poor you.
<Gary> it's like "a christmas carol" all over again
<ompaul> hehe
<ompaul> Gary, topothemornintoya
<ompaul> :)
<ubotu> Fujitsu called the ops in #ubuntu (MangoMentor_)
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rodserling said: !hate is mine
<drarem> it seems I am banned from #ubuntu?
<Pici> drarem: Were you forwarded to another channel?
<drarem> i was flake anonymous,  tried /join #ubuntu, then registered as me and tried again, says i'm banned
<Pici> drarem: actually, nevermind, hold hon.
<Pici> er, on.
<Pici> drarem: You came into the channel talking about usb switches and was told that it was offtopic
<Pici> Do you remember that?
<drarem> right, and I went to a hardware channel
<Pici> Right, I just want you to understand that #ubuntu is for Ubuntu questions only, not hardware support.
<Pici> Okay?
<drarem> oh yea, I smarted off and just said that it was related to ubuntu cause that's what i was for.. yes I understand
<Pici> drarem: Okay, you're all set.
<drarem> thanks
<rufus> why am i banned in #ubuntu?
<jussi01> rufus: please be patient - someone will be along to help soon - its almost christmas and not many people are around.
 * jussi01 elbows Pici 
<rufus> soon? i have a problem
 * Pici arrives
<Pici> rufus: let me take a look at the logs, hold on please.
<rangerguy39> my nick was rangerguy39 when i was banned
<Pici> So.. you know why you were banned?
<rangerguy39> no
<Pici> Okay, sorry for the wait, the one log wasn't active when you were banned, checking another source
<rangerguy39> okay
<Pici> hm..  I see the ban... but not a reason why.
<Pici> LjL: ping.
<rangerguy39> so, will i be unbanned?
<Pici> rangerguy39: not until I can talk with the op that banned you, sorry.
<rangerguy39> finished?
<Pici> rangerguy39: Most likely away due to holiday stuff...
<rangerguy39> okay, thanks anyway
<Pici> rangerguy39: But since I dont see anything in the log, I will at least temporarily unban you.
<Pici> rangerguy39: And then speak to the op about it...
<rangerguy39> which op
<Pici> rangerguy39: LjL
<rangerguy39> okay, thanks
<Myrtti> Hyvää joulua!
<Pici> Feliz Navidad?
<psleigha2> oh me and my naughty nickspam
<LjL> !test | ljl
<Pici> LjL: Afternoon, have a few?
<LjL> rangerguy39: yesterday you had a script that replied to ! commands. it seems to be turned off now - make sure it remains so
<LjL> Pici: yeah
<LjL> god jul to you too
<Pici> Oh, was going to ask you about that, I didnt see anything important in my logs, and ubotu didnt catch it.
<LjL> Pici: yeah, i mentioned it in here, but the bantracker missed it
<Pici> Ah.
<LjL> anyone wants to hear me sing in swedish? :P i decided to be annoying to my neighbors today.
<LjL> no attack yesterday night... losers, i've stayed awake waiting for them and they didn't come
<Gary> aww poor LjL
<Myrtti> morsgrisar är vi allihopa, allihopa, allihopa...
<Myrtti> morsgrisar är vi allihopa, hopa! du med och jag med, du med och jaaaaggg med
<LjL> Myrtti: is that what you sing in your ASL channels?
<Myrtti> nå men ju de döva måste ju...
<Myrtti> JULSKINKA!
<Pici> takk
<Myrtti> -->
<LjL> jultroll, mmm
<LjL> hey i was thinking
<LjL> (since i need some new bot to write)
<LjL> you know when people ask "what's the best player" etc, and we give !best, but they insist they want opinion?
<Pici> I dont get it either.
<LjL> could put a bot in #ubuntu-trivia (which is mostly unused now i think) to make polls about software categories
<LjL> what's the best player? everyone gives their best, etc
<LjL> then you can ask for the statistics on things
<Jack_Sparrow> That would be cool
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning ljl
<LjL> yarr
<Jack_Sparrow> Argh.. throw some beer gut into it
<Pici> I think that whatever comes out of it should be used in a supybot plugin though.
<LjL> Pici: ahahah. ah.
<LjL> me writing python
<Pici> LjL: I'll write it then, just get the data.
<LjL> Pici: what data? the data will be given by the people who feel like shouting about their favorite X. bot just needs to have a list of valid ubuntu packages
 * Pici thinks
<Jack_Sparrow> Would there be a way to keep people from doubling up on their favorite?  ONe vote per registered nick or anything like that
<LjL> Pici: commands could be like this
<Pici> !best irc xchat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about best irc xchat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !start poll about best <category>
<LjL> then for 15 minutes, people can just type "amarok", "rhythmbox", etc
<LjL> or
<LjL> !best <category> is <package>
<LjL> to give a single opinion without actually making a poll
<Pici> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> and then !best <category> would give: "The BEST! <category> is <package>, with <x> votes (<y>%). Then come in order: ..."
<Pici> I think its a great diea
<Pici> idea (/me fixes fingers)
<LjL> Pici: i'm even thinking it could be useful. we'd get nice lists of software packages for various think, without making any effort to research them ourselves. would make writing bot factoids much easier :)
<LjL> s/think/things/
<Jack_Sparrow> [06:41] <Phobos> deadlock, rm -R /*   in ubuntu
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow, was banned already
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry, a little slow yet this am
 * Pici gives Jack_Sparrow glasses
<Jack_Sparrow> and more coffee
 * Gary steals jacks coffee
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<LjL> Pici: http://supybot.sourceforge.net/docs/plugins/Poll.html
<LjL> not quite what i had in mind though
<Pici> Its not extremely complicated anyway.
<LjL> if one knows supybot, it should be trivial
<Pici> Hah.
<Pici> Funny that you word it like that.
<Pici> I wrote a trivia bot plugin for supybot called Trivial.
<LjL> Pici: that isn't what ran in -trivia though?
<Pici> LjL: Nope.
<LjL> Pici: if you write that i suggest you don't waste much time trying to interface to APT like ubotu does (and does pretty slowly). just dump the entire APT package list to a text file and use it or put it in sqlite...
<Pici> Agreed.
 * Pici cowers in fear
<LongXmasStick> ARRR!
 * LjL doesn't fear
<Pici> Fear is the mindkiller?
<LjL> no, fear is what makes the -ot people behave
<LjL> and i don't behave
<Gary> I want a pony!!!1!
<LjL> !pony | Gary
<ubotu> Gary: Tomorrow. Some patience, gee.
<Gary> lol
<Gary> who changed it :-)  well done
<LjL> i, just now
<Gary> excellent
<PinkPony> \o/
<Hobbsee> haha :)
<Pici> Although... I didnt know that ponies could do that with their... arms(?)
<PinkPony> I wanna pony
<Hobbsee> @pony
<Pici> !pony
<ubotu> Tomorrow. Some patience, gee.
<PinkPony> heeee
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> !-pony
<ubotu> pony has no aliases - added by LjL on 2007-12-24 15:54:39
 * Hobbsee --> bed
<Pici> bye.. okay.
<PinkPony> *bwurps*
 * Pici waves to GoldenPony 
<PinkPony> ham, carrot and gabbage casserole and salt-cured salmon on rye bread
<PinkPony> I'm stuffed
<ardchoille> You're stuffed and you made the rest of us hungry
<PinkPony> :-P
<Pici> gabbage? Sounds like how someone from long island, NY would say garbage.
<PinkPony> @now Helsinki
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Helsinki: December 24 2007, 17:11:24 - Next meeting: Edubuntu meeting in 8 days
<Pici> hm.
<PinkPony> Pici: I don't like Finnish Christmas casseroles that much, so they've got cabbage for me
<PinkPony> with minced meat and carrot
<Pici> Sounds good, I guess.  I'm not a big fan of cabbage though.
<Pici> deuryte: can we help you?
<deuryte> maybe, every time I try to get into kubuntu-offtopic,  I end up here ??
<Pici> deuryte: let me take a look, hold on.
<deuryte> 4
<Pici> deuryte: I see the bans... let me see if there is a Kubuntu operator around.
<deuryte> 4
<Pici> 4?
<Pici> Tm_T: ping.
<nalioth> Pici: there usually is one around
 * Pici wanders into the Kubuntu channels
<nalioth> Pici: what did you need?
<Pici> nalioth: It was to take a look at deuryte's bans
<nalioth> did you see one?
<Pici> But since he left, I really dont care anymore.  He seems a bit of a troll.
<Pici> Yes. two.
<nalioth> that is why he's forwarded here, i expect
<Pici> LjL: Thanks.
<ubotu> In ubotu, underdaw1 said: !hamachi is Gutsy has issues with hamachi-init but if you go to the Synaptic package manager and search for "upx" and install both packages, you will be able to proceed and use hamachi
<ubotu> In ubotu, underdaw1 said: !hamachi is Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) has a known issue with Hamachi where nothing happens after you input hamachi-init in the console.  You need to install upx and follow the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3414411
 * Pici wonders if a factoid is needed for that.
<Pici> Howdy ompaul
<ompaul> hi
<ompaul> !pici
<ubotu> pici is stuck in a factoid factory! Help!
<ompaul> Pici, having missed totally what you are asking, could you repeat it please
<Pici> 11:28:20 <ubotu> In ubotu, underdaw1 said: !hamachi is Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) has a known issue with Hamachi where nothing happens after you input hamachi-init in the console.  You need to install upx and follow the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3414411
<ompaul> Pici, hamachi is what?
<ompaul> I can find the others using apt-cache search
<Pici> Its a tool for doing vpn peer to peer connections iirc.
<ompaul> I have been looking at the google results
<ompaul> it seems that it is an option for upx
<forsaken> can i be tested for the router bug? (i'm connecting to port 8001)
<Pici> forsaken: hold still please.
<Pici> forsaken: you appear to pass, give me a moment.
<forsaken> ok, thanks
<nalioth> Ariel_Eran: you can discuss that in here, if you don't mind  :)
<Ariel_Eran> nalioth: sure, thanks.
<Pici> forsaken: Alright, you're all set.
<forsaken> Pici, cheers
<Ariel_Eran> Hi all, a couple of days ago we've talked with nalioth, PriceChild and a couple of other people that were in the channel about IRSeek
<Ariel_Eran> To bring you up to speed, after speaking with Christel, we've made several modifications to our service, and we are going to bring the service up (with Christel's blessing - http://blog.freenode.net/?p=68), and we wanted to get your approval to log the ubuntu family on channels :)
<Ariel_Eran> family of channels, that is, sorry.
<ompaul> you can't have them all in one go - we may own the name space but the locos are "owned by the loco teams" they would need contacts approval afik, not all ubuntu- channels that are part of the ubuntu- space would not want to be logged but in general I would think it is not a bad idea i
<Ariel_Eran> PriceChild suggested that we speak a couple of days later after you guys get a chance to think/discuss this over. I was hoping you guys had a chance to consider
<ompaul> no pricey to ask
<ompaul> LjL, ?
<ompaul> elkbuntu, ?
<nalioth> ompaul: i have the answers
<ompaul> nalioth, good :)
<ompaul> nalioth, by mail or via irc?
 * ompaul grins
<nalioth> Ariel_Eran: please limit your logging to channels that have ubuntulog in them.  If you desire to log a channel that does not have ubuntulog, please contact us here
<Ariel_Eran> nalioth: thanks, how can I tell which channels are logged by ubuntulog? (whois doesnt reveal anything)
<ompaul> #ubuntu+1 #ubuntu-ops #ubuntu-motu #ubuntu-devel #ubuntu
<ompaul> third line of ubuntulog
<ompaul> second even
<nalioth> Ariel_Eran: when you join a channel, you look for ubuntulog
<Pici> ompaul: It only shows the channels that you share with it.
<ompaul> ack
 * ompaul head desks
<nalioth> Ariel_Eran: what cloaks or other identifying marks will your bots have?
<Ariel_Eran> nalioth: it will most likely be called IRSeekBot (and Christel said she'll take care of the cloaking in the next few hours) - the bot is not up yet anyway
<Ariel_Eran> nalioth, others: thanks a lot, we really appreciate it.
<LjL> Ariel_Eran: i'm particularly concerned about LoCo channels. please, make sure you really don't put the bot in there without the channel contacts' consent (you may find some of the contacts in #ubuntu-irc)
<LjL> i really don't want them to blame us for ACKing the bot while we didn't... so just thought i'd make this clear
<Ariel_Eran> LjL: Sure.  Do you know of ubuntulog is present on those channels as well?
<LjL> Ariel_Eran: actually, simple procedure for checking if the bot is ok in: 1) /chanserv info #channel  2) /whois ubuntulog.   if #channel is owned by UbuntuIRCCouncil and ubuntulog is present there, the bot can join
<ompaul> if it is #ubuntu-TLD then take it as read you need to ask the channel contact
<LjL> Ariel_Eran: ubuntulog is not on those channels, other logging bots are. However it's really not up to us whether independent logging is considered acceptable there
<Pici> Where TLD = 2 letter country-code
<LjL> Ariel_Eran: in that case, /chanserv info #channel and send a memoserv note to the person listed as main contact (or a message if they or the alternate contact are online)
<ompaul> woops
<Ariel_Eran> LjL, ompaul: alright, sounds good, thanks!
<ompaul> but yes cos we don't do -net -com -org -biz but then again maybe we should :-)
<ompaul> Ariel_Eran, they are effectively independent, and at the risk of making the point again, please make this point very clear to those who work with you ;-) thanks
<Ariel_Eran> ompaul: will do.
<ompaul> ;-)
<Pici> If you have any questions about who might own a channel, don't hesitate to ask.
 * ompaul increments Pici 
<Ariel_Eran> Pici: thanks, I'll keep it in mind
<ompaul> Pici, you changed my topic so I had revenge by proxy ;-) I thought kaot feels incremented was great
<Pici> I didnt change that.
<LjL> Pici: you changed it from happy easter to happy halloween
<Pici> I just changed Happy Easter to Happy Halloween
<Pici> oct 31 = dec 25
<LjL> ompaul: i changed it to begin with though :)
<ompaul> ack
<Pici> !syn
<ubotu> ACK!
<white_eagle> ehh, ompaul
<white_eagle> why have you banned me
<ompaul> check your pm
<Myrtti> Uuuuuuuu
<Myrtti> a doubter
<Pici> Why doth thou protest?
<Myrtti> /me takes her emp cannon from the recharger dock
<Pici> ack.
 * Pici doesnt even know what play thats from, nor any of the context.
<jussi01> Hyvää Joulua Myrtti and Everyone!
<Myrtti> hyvää joulua jussi01
<LjL> ää you too
 * Pici wishes everyone happy holidays
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: /me thinks someone should acquire the nick Joanna for use in Ubuntu channels :P
<Pici> Myrtti: I enjoyed your EMP alias the one time you used it. ;)
<ompaul> give me hope joanna etc
<jussi01> 0/me is completely lost
<Pici> Nickserv>  Joanna -  Last seen 1 year 6 weeks 3 days
<ompaul> jussi01, be happy, don't worry
<tonyyarusso> Pici: more than 60 days
<Pici> tonyyarusso: Yes, just a bit.
<nalioth> what's an EMP ?
<Pici> Electromagnetic Pulse
<nalioth> well, no duh
<jussi01> hahahaha
<nalioth> 1198517701 11:35 <+Pici> Myrtti: I enjoyed your EMP alias the one time you used it. ;)            <<< how bout this one?
<Pici> Why did you ask then?
 * Pici looks in logs
<Myrtti> anyone wanna try?
<jussi01> Myrtti: ummmm....
 * jussi01 shakes in boots
<Myrtti> ;-P
 * jussi01 hates windows... but PuTTy is a life saver!!
<Myrtti>  empcannon  /say /me takes out her emp cannon and points at $0;/wait
<Myrtti>           100;/say *BWUUUUUP*;/wait 50;/msg chanserv op $C $N;/wait 50;/quote
<Myrtti>           remove $C $0 :http://xkcd.com/322 *KABLAM*;/msg chanserv op $C -$N
<Pici> I couldnt copy it out without messing up the formatting anyway.
<jussi01> Myrtti: LOL
<jussi01> Myrtti: Can I grab those aliases off you again? since I put irssi on the server I didnt copy them over...
<Myrtti> sure
<Myrtti> I've not removed them
<jussi01> Myrtti: linkki again?
 * jussi01 apologises that he is on the windows box... :(
<Pici> jussi01: http://pastebin.com/f4a331541
<Gary> when did the topic change in -offtopic ?
<Pici> When you werent looking
<LjL> topic?
<jussi01> HAAAHHAHAHHAHAH
<Gary> I nearly wet myself laughing
<Gary> oh I am so sad
<Myrtti> myrtti.fi/temp/irssi_aliases.txt
<Pici> I see no BWUUUP in that
 * jussi01 hugs Myrtti 
<Myrtti> that's later
<Pici> /alias hug
<Pici> LjL: excess floodin again fyi.
<nalioth> we're gonna catch him one day
<LjL> yeah i noticed
<LjL> my server shut down my SSH connection as well
<LjL> and i hadn't saved the file i was editing
<LjL> the cool thing is there isn't a mention of anything in syslog
<sysdef> LjL: use vim
<sysdef> vim will restore your work if you loose your connection and reopen the file
<sysdef> LjL: or better: use screen
<Pici> whoops
<no0tic> who flooded him? And.. why only him, apparently?
<Pici> I donut know
<nalioth> he's flooding himself
<LjL> blearg, my sister had the wrong IP set up for her stupid computer
<LjL> i bet it was that yesterday too
<LjL> anyway... the computer still thinks i'm connected and the nano process is still running, is there any way i can attach to it?
<nalioth> likely story, you troll  :D
<nalioth> LjL: if you used screen, type "screen -d -r"
<LjL> no i didn't
<nalioth> if you didn't use screen, you're SOL
<Tm_T> Pici: hi
<Tm_T> Pici: he's been pushing the limits for awhile, after he did start make provokes with nick I counted his sinlist being full enough ;)
<Tm_T> Pici: see bans with his host too
<Tm_T> anyway, I'm away from any pc once again ->
<Utaka> Please can you uban me, sorry if I was a nuisance
<ompaul> you just changed your nick again - you can't do that in #ubuntu
<Utaka> I apoligse ompaul will not do it again
<ompaul> the place is busy as all get out
<ompaul> right - I'll lift it - please be aware that it is unfair on your fellow irc users in particular if they are not used to IRC the scrolling is too fast for them to deal with
<ompaul> done
<Utaka> thanks ompaul.
<ompaul> np
<ompaul> MenZa, wb
<ompaul> I am a bit late there
<MenZa> heh
<white_eagle> ompaul, you haven't taken the ban yet?
<ompaul> ahh
<white_eagle> nevermind
<white_eagle> if you think
<white_eagle> that it should stay
<white_eagle> let it be
<white_eagle> thanks
<ompaul> its removed - please bring your common sense to the channel and don't do things that will invoke censure
<white_eagle> thanks dud
<white_eagle> won't happen again
<ardchoille> Is #kubuntu the proper place to be for linuxmce support?
<LjL> !no best is <reply> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<ardchoille> LjL: Is #kubuntu the proper place to be for linuxmce support?  I'm not sure exactly what LinuxMCE is
<LjL> me neither
<ardchoille> ok
<MenZa> LinuxMCE is a media center distribution I guess
<ardchoille> MenZa: Ok, but should we be supporting it in #kubuntu?
<ardchoille> I don't want to provide instructions and have it mess up their LinuxMCE system
<MenZa> It's a different distribution
<MenZa> So no
<MenZa> well
<MenZa> its core is Kubuntu
<ardchoille> Well, Ubuntu is based on debian too, but..
<MenZa> yes.
<MenZa> exactly.
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<ardchoille> MenZa: ty :)
<MenZa> :)
#ubuntu-ops 2007-12-25
<nalioth> watch out for Santa
 * ardchoille watches
<Hobbsee> heya
<MenZa> hey Hobbsee
<MenZa> merry christmas
<AfterDeath> I'm amazed we haven't had a merry christmass botnet yet, heh
<MenZa> lol
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> don't get any ideas :)
<AfterDeath> heh
<LjL> happy doomsday
<MenZa> nou
<ardchoille> Nollaig Shona Duit agus Slainte
<ardchoille> (Merry Christmas in Gaelic)
<LjL> verbose.
<LjL> oh wait - gaelic. of course it's verbose.
<AfterDeath> hah
<LjL> happy christmas and good night
<ubotu> dgjones called the ops in #ubuntu (STORMBLAST2)
<ubotu> predaeus called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubotu> simplyubuntu called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<seanw> I'nm here.
<jpatrick> can someone tell me how I can view a channel banlist?
<GoldenPony>  /mode #channel b
<no0tic-local> jpatrick, /bans on many irc clients
<no0tic-local> jpatrick, ora /banlist
<jpatrick> ah, thank you and merry christmas!
<jussi01> llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
<jussi01> ahhh crap.... I lent on the keyboard
<jussi01> sorry
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> you know, cats usually get blamed for that
<jussi01> Hobbsee: lol, shoulda remrmbered
<Myrtti> that GHOST fella makes me nervous
<wols_> MikeLowrey_14046 is spamming a miminicity kinda url in #u
<ubotu> HardDisk called the ops in #ubuntu (MikeLowrey_14046)
<joh> Hi, can someone verify that I'm not affected by the DCC vulnerability?
<Hobbsee> joh: you seem fine
<Hobbsee> joh: ban removed, thanks for your patience
<joh> Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> FYI... 6lb baby girl last night.. time for Xmas morning here... Happy Holidays to all.. and to all  Thanks for all your help and guidance
<jpatrick> Jack_Sparrow: congrats and merry xmas!! :D
<ikonia> merry christmas to all, thank you for providing and moderating a superb community. Best wishes to all
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: best wishes to the new family.
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-us-co, burner said: ! the mailing list metatalk is annoying at best
<Jack_Sparrow> Guys, harddisk in Ubuntu needs an attitude adjustment
<tritium> I'm watching, Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<jussi01> ugh, I think I need to join ##windows for a bit of therapy
<jussi01> hiya pricechild! merry christmas
<pricechild> merry christmas jussi01!
 * pricechild strokes his shiny lappy
<Jack_Sparrow> SOmeone get a new toy.. cool  what kind
<pricechild> cheapo refurbished acer from currys clearance outlet
<pricechild> dual core 1.6, 2gb ram and shiny intel
<pricechild> brb, restarting after security updates :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Nice new toy
<pricechild> Been many festive trolls/spammers?
<Jack_Sparrow> kinda quiet actually
<jussi01> Pumpernickel:
<jussi01> gah
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MenZa said: !linus is <reply> Linus Torvalds is the original author of the Linux kernel---the kernel used in Ubuntu. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linus_Torvalds
<treetop> please test
<LjL> done
<LjL> treetop: /join #channel to join a channel
<jussi01> L
<jussi01> f
<Seeker`> ?
<jussi01> Sorry
<jpatrick> Seeker`: cat problems
<Seeker`> heh
<Seeker`> cats are ebil
<Seeker`> is everyone having a good day?
<jussi01> stupidhandheld handwriting thing
<jpatrick> mine's been smashing
<Seeker`> jussi01: graphics tablet?
<jussi01> Seeker`: n 8OO
<jussi01> Seeker`: its cool though. Ssh lnto server irssi
<Seeker`> jussi01: Why does that make your typing dodgy?
<jussi01> still g etting used to the handwriting style
<Seeker`> ah, ok
<jussi01> it seems to be very slow atm though
<Seeker`> :S
<jussi01> minorly annoying
<Seeker`> i dont have access to my irssi server atm
<Seeker`> i dont have my key on any computers that have net access
<jussi01> ahh. I only J ust got mine
<Seeker`> a friend has a computer sitting around in his garage, so he gave me access to it
<jussi01> mine is work provided
<Seeker`> cool
<Seeker`> I hope to set up a proper network at home when I finish uni
<jussi01> yeah that would be nice
<Seeker`> I want my own web/mail server
<Seeker`> and a proper mythtv system
<Seeker`> mini-itx frontend in most rooms type of thing
<jussi01> Seeker`: cool!
<Seeker`> yeah, will cost a bit though - which is why I need to finish uni though
<jussi01> handwriting iS getting faSter.. .
<ubotu> ebirtaid called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> ...
 * jussi01 sighs
<Seeker`> whats wrong?
<jussi01> Pici: Some people are never satisfied huh?
<Pici> jussi01: exactly.
<ikonia> hello guys
<Seeker`> heya ikonia
<ikonia> hope all is well
<jussi01> Ok I am off to bed night all
<ikonia> jussi01: good night
<Seeker`> jussi01: night
<Seeker`> ikonia: how is christmas in Bath?
<jussi01> :)
<jpatrick> does the +f channel mode control flood?
<ikonia> Seeker`: I'm up North at my parents and it's very nice.
<ikonia> Seeker`: how about you
<Seeker``> ikonia: I'm at my parents - its good
<ikonia> excellent.
<Seeker``> yup :D
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia: You in BAth.. as in very very cold east coast?
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: I am normally in Bath, as in Very cold South West
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: congratulations on your Birth
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks, but I had little to do with it..
 * Seeker`` wonders if Jack_Sparrow was born yesterday? :P
<Jack_Sparrow> I was thinking Bath , aine.. as in shipyards
<Seeker`> Jack_Sparrow: ikonia is thinking Bath, Somerset, UK
<Jack_Sparrow> cute. seeker...      no , niece had her third
<Seeker`> Jack_Sparrow, ah cool
<Jack_Sparrow> Southern Calif USA here
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: there are shipyards on the edge of Bristol that are classed as Bath
<ubotu> In ubotu, CheGuevara said: !no, ru is  Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<jpatrick> !no, ru is  Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, jpatrick said: !no, ru is  Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<jpatrick> arg
<ompaul> do we know cheguevara?
<jpatrick> he's russian
<Pici> I was going to ask that as well... do we know that the new translation is good?
<ompaul> I am going to have it checked back in a moment or three
<CheGuevara> hi
<ompaul> person quit
<ompaul> we saw your message
<ompaul> what is wrong with the current version?
<ompaul> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<CheGuevara> dlq and qzyke doesn't read as it should in Russian
<CheGuevara> if you know what i mean
<ompaul>  dlq
<CheGuevara> the russian letter я is read as ya
<ompaul> CheGuevara, you may be aware that we don't know you at all ;-) please bear with us and we will get your work verified and then make the change - generally the message for a loco is made up by someone from the loco
<ompaul> however if it was not you saying it before I seem to remember someone else saying that recently
<CheGuevara> ompaul: no problem, its all good, i am completely fluent in Russian though, so it should be fine :P
<CheGuevara> fluent = first language :P
<ompaul> CheGuevara, but you are bolivian :-)
<CheGuevara> lol
<ompaul> !no ru is <reply> Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ubotu> I'll remember that ompaul
<ompaul> CheGuevara, thank you for your attention to detail
<CheGuevara> np ompaul
<ompaul> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке
<ompaul> is that differnet
<ompaul> it is
<ompaul> hmm
<ompaul> that is now suggested
<CheGuevara> that sounds much better btw
<CheGuevara> gramatically
<ompaul> okay
<ompaul> !no ru is <reply> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ubotu> I'll remember that ompaul
<CheGuevara> now you need to change the reply in latin letters as well
<CheGuevara> Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ompaul> Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshci na russkom yazyke
<ompaul> okay
<ompaul> !no ru is <reply> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshci na russkom yazyke
<ubotu> I'll remember that ompaul
<CheGuevara> perfect :P
<ompaul> CheGuevara, please join #ubuntu-ru for current convo
<ompaul> CheGuevara, mind if I pm you their discussion
<CheGuevara> ompaul: not at all
<ompaul> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ompaul> ?
<CheGuevara> yes
<ompaul> !no ru is <reply> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ubotu> I'll remember that ompaul
<ompaul> poor bot is getting battered
<Seeker`> ompaul: when isn't it?
<ompaul> Seeker`, on a tuesday morning for 6 minutes
<Seeker`> ah, ok
#ubuntu-ops 2007-12-26
<no0tic> is there a way to force someone to join a channel?
<crdlb> no
<crdlb> although you can trick them into joining with a banforward
<PriceChild> and a few people join on invite
<nalioth> tricking people is more for April, i'd suspect
<no0tic> I'll try with a banfoward :)
<no0tic> but I think he would suspect something :)
<MenZa> Hot_Girl in #ubuntu seems like someone to watch
<LjL> MenZa: because she's hot?
<LjL> sorry.
<MenZa> such aggression.
<MenZa> LjL: someone needs sleep :p
<MenZa> hmm
 * MenZa notes: #ubuntu-ops is window no. 26
<LjL> MenZa: i can help with that
<LjL> i don't think fabio is clueless, i think he's a troll.
<LjL> he can go on collecting kicks until he collects something stronger.
<Hobbsee> they're all clueless.
<LjL> well he's a clueless troll.
<Hobbsee> true dat.
<Jack_Sparrow> :)   and tired....
<Hobbsee> hotgirl is an idiot, on *so* many levels
<LjL> happy whateverdayitis by the way Hobbsee
<Jack_Sparrow> hot girl is most likely a middle aged guy , living in him mom's basement
<Hobbsee> or someone thinking they'll get help, rather tahn propositioned
<Jack_Sparrow> yea... that too
<crdlb> his realname confirms such a hypothesis :)
<Jack_Sparrow> what is it?
<LjL> look?
<Pici> Greg could be a girls name...
<Jack_Sparrow> Greg moore... too funny
<LjL> Pici: oh, like benjamin?
<Pici> Or Lorenzo
<LjL> i guess
<Jack_Sparrow> I am so punchy.... I dont have the patience for little kids any more
<Jack_Sparrow> Ages 4 and 7 will send me to heaven... in a hurry
<Hobbsee> ugh.  i've seen enough idiocy already
<Pici> :(
<ikonia> heads up on hot_girl.
<ikonia> possible time waster
<ikonia> < Hot_Girl> one sec IKEAwh0re
<ikonia> thats not my nick incase you didn't guess ;)
<Pici> ikonia: there is someone with that nick in the channel though
<ikonia> I can't see them
<ikonia> oooh yes
<Pici> tab complete s on ik brough you two up
<ikonia> so I can
<ikonia> my mistake
<ikonia> apologies
<Pici> Anyway, Men-za said to keep an eye on hot_girl anyway..
<Pici> A bit earlier
<ikonia> ahh, only just joined
<ikonia> at parents house so connection is limited
 * MenZa eyes Pici
<MenZa> Are you trying to avoid high-lighting me?
<MenZa> I see everything!
<ikonia> WTF - nickname in #ubuntu
<nalioth> ikonia: who?
<ikonia> the nick is "wtf"
<nalioth> ikonia: 'nickname' is the name of a known troll
<nalioth> your sentence would lead one to believe that 'nickname' was up to something
<ikonia> ahhh
<ikonia> my mistake then, WTF is a nickname in #ubuntu
<nalioth> wtf > wwjd > wwjd||| > hotter_than_hot
<nalioth> and gone for nick spam
<ikonia> thank you !
<ikonia> I'm struggling in there
<ardchoille> I hate smart alecks
<nalioth> where?
 * nalioth covers his mirror
<ardchoille> #kubuntu
<ardchoille> < flaccid> nalioth: what if i say no?
<ardchoille> nalioth: lol
<ardchoille> Hobbsee: KUDOS!
<ardchoille> :)
<Hobbsee> hehe :)
<ardchoille> heh, dude?
<ardchoille> There should be something about "thou shalt not argue with an op in the channel"
<Hobbsee> there is.
<Hobbsee> i'm just trying not to invoke it
<ardchoille> ok
<Hobbsee> because it makes him easier to pull the "the ops hate me" card
<ardchoille> ah
<nalioth> ops hate him?
<Hobbsee> he can percieve that
<nalioth> self-fulfilling prophecy of all trolls
<Hobbsee> hah. hotgirl went
<ardchoille> Some use that instead of looking at the real problem
<Hobbsee> ardchoille: exactly
<ardchoille> I can't believe he has the nerve to argue in the channel with an op and a staffer.
<GoldenPony> he's trolling.
<Myrtti> moin
<Hobbsee> heya
<Myrtti> funky
<Myrtti> I ping timeout from IRCnet if I've left my screened irssi on my 770 and it loses wifi connection and the ssh session drops
<ardchoille> Really?
 * ardchoille ducks
<Myrtti> appears as so, I've done it on consecutive nights
<Myrtti> but freenode survives it
<Myrtti> it's only IRCnet doing it
<ardchoille> freenode is cool
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> could someone unmute RoshanK on #ubuntu, my irssi complains about channel not synchronised again
<Myrtti> ok, this isn't working
<ubotu> HardDisk called the ops in #ubuntu (NeoGeo64)
<Pici> Myrtti: If you're still having issues with irssi and #ubuntu being unsynced, try setting channel_max_who_sync to something over the number of people in #ubuntu (mine is at 2000)
<Myrtti> hmmmm?
<Pici> Oh.. that was like 6 hours ago, oops
<Myrtti> no but how?
<Pici> oh. /set channel_max_who_sync 2000
<jpatrick> !no, bugs is <reply>If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, jpatrick said: !no, bugs is <reply>If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Hobbsee> !no, bugs is <reply>If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ubotu> I'll remember that Hobbsee
<Pici> Whats new?
<ardchoille> Ah, the bugs url changed
<Pici> Was it bugs.ubuntu.com before?
<LjL> yes
<ardchoille> yeah
<Pici> Ah.
<LjL> which still works for that matter
<jpatrick> the http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots pointed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<jpatrick> smaller message
<Pici> Good thinking
<jpatrick> hmm, maybe !bug is <alias>bugs ?
<Pici> -bugs
<LjL> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Pici> !-bug
<ubotu> bug aliases: filebug, bugtracker - added by Seveas on 2006-06-17 23:24:59
<Pici> !-bugs
<ubotu> bugs has no aliases - added by Seveas on 2006-06-17 23:25:05
<LjL> !no bug is <alias> bugs
<jpatrick> or other way round and update bug
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> !-bugs
<ubotu> bugs aliases: bug - added by Seveas on 2006-06-17 23:25:05
<LjL> !no bugtracker is <alias> bugs
<ubotu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<LjL> !-bugtracker
<ubotu> bugtracker is <alias> bug - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 01:54:52
<LjL> tsk... this should work the other way round
<LjL> !no bugtracker is <alias> bugs
<LjL> !no bugtracker is <alias> bugs
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> !no filebug is <alias> bugs
<ubotu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<LjL> !no filebug is <alias> bugs
<LjL> !no filebug is <alias> bugs
<LjL> !-bugs
<ubotu> bugs aliases: bug, filebug, bugtracker - added by Seveas on 2006-06-17 23:25:05
<jpatrick> prefect :)
<LjL> no, not quite
<LjL> !features is <alias> bugs
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<Pici> :p
<LjL> Pici: are you coding your bot? if you wait until i've got enough features into mine, i'll doom you to PHP hell forever :P
<Pici> LjL: I haven't started it yet actually.
<LjL> Pici: well if you do it use a table with hostname / category / voted package, so we can transfer the DB from mine
<Myrtti> LjL: the IRCnet LjL isn't online ;-)
<LjL> thanks :)
<Myrtti> tshih
<Pici> LjL: Will do.
<Pici> LjL: I assume that the primary key is hostname?
<LjL> Pici: you could assume there's no primary key
<LjL> :p
<LjL> Pici: but anyway no, the logical primary key would be host+category
<LjL> since you *can* vote on more than one category, just not twice on the same category
<Pici> LjL: buh, /me needs more caffiene.
<ubuntu_> hi i; trying to bqck up ;y files but i cqnt see; to copy to ;y hdd cquse of so;e ristriction
<LjL> ubuntu_: ask in #ubuntu, and see if they can help you fix your keyboard too
<Pici> LjL: hostname ^^
<LjL> ah yes.
<ubuntu_> im in cd live i have a french keyboard but the cd live comes default for english
<ubuntu_> im on kubuntu
<jpatrick> ubuntu_: #kubuntu-fr or #ubuntu-fr ?
<LjL> wii, do you have any questions for *this* channel?
<ubuntu_> oh sorry
<LjL> no "who is wii?"
<ompaul> LjL, what you talkin` `bout? ;-)
<LjL> ompaul: look at ubuntu_'s hostname
<ompaul> ya
<Pici> LjL: hes in #ubuntu, I thought he was still banned from there.
<LjL> 'parently not
<Pici> Removed Dec 18 by PriceChild... tsk tsk
<ompaul> it appears it is lying
<Pici> Is it still in /bans ?
<ompaul> hmm
<Pici> What were you talking about?
<ompaul> no
<Pici> okay
<ompaul> it might be very soon - it appears he got himself banned from #kubuntu
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MenZa said: !vbox is <alias> virtualbox
<Pici> !box is <alias> virtualbox
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Pici
<Jucato> -box
<Jucato> !-box
<ubotu> box is <alias> virtualbox - added by Pici on 2007-12-26 16:38:39
<Pici> I forgot the v
<Jucato> :)
 * Pici facepalms
<Pici> ubotu: forget box
<ubotu> I'll forget that, Pici
<Pici> !vbox is <alias> virtualbox
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Pici
<Jucato> good bot :)
<Jucato> !whoami
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whoami - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> heh
 * Pici pats ubotu 
<Jucato> %whoami
<ubotu> Jucato
<Jucato> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<LjL> !no virtualbox is <reply> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. The free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. http://www.virtualbox.org/ provides !Feisty, !Edgy and !Dapper packages of the non-free edition - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> !no virtualbox is <reply> VirtualBox is virtualization software for x86. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://www.virtualbox.org/ provides for !Feisty, !Edgy and !Dapper - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> !search wiki.ubuntu.com
<ubotu> Found: laptop, themes, tb1.5, uvf, developer, samba, uuid, packagingguide, equivalents, ban
<ubotu> In ubotu, bob301 said: !soon is Soon™: A broadly generic description of a length of time between now and the fruition of a promise made by the developers of computer software, especially critical Operating System software. Before being trademarked, the term 'Soon' was much more meaningful, indicating that the event to which the adverb is applied is to happen in the near future. After the trademark was applied to the term, however, any since of urgency
<Pici> heh
<ompaul> Pici, call me harsh please ;-)
<ompaul> see last ban in #ubuntu
<Pici> ompaul: you are harsh ;)
<Pici> I did ;)
<ompaul> you want to troll you get told not to you choose to argue
<ompaul> bye
<wols> ompaul: I call you an oppressive evil overlord with no soule that has bad karma and will rot in hell
<wols> good enough?
<ompaul> wols, getting there
<ompaul> :)
<nalioth> ompaul: go have some fruit cake and relax  :)
<wols> I'm just starting in the this, give me time to learn
<ompaul> nalioth, you tryin to kill me?
<nalioth> ompaul: relaxation never hurt anyone
<ompaul> the fruit cake would
<euskadi> hi
<euskadi> got a question i made a .c file, i compiled it and all work i can launch it in the terminal with ./file but my question is how can i launch it with a click when the file is in the desktop on gnome i'm usin' ubuntu gusty
<Pici> euskadi: You have been forwarded to the operators channel, please change your ident and you may join #ubuntu
<jpatrick> euskadi: support in #ubuntu
<ompaul> no
<ompaul> wiii
<jpatrick> ah
<LjL> ompaul: no
<Pici> ompaul: no,
<ompaul> ack
<Pici> Just some other wanadoo user.
<ompaul> however such a user@ is not welcome anyway
<Pici> Indeed.
<LjL> indeed that's why they're forwarded
<ompaul> euskadi, you are in #ubuntu-ops
<euskadi> ??
<ompaul> euskadi, you are in #ubuntu-ops
<euskadi> what do I have to do  ?
<Pici> euskadi: Please change your irc client's ident to something other than 'fuckfuck' and you may join the channel.
<euskadi> lol
<euskadi> ok
<Pici> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ompaul> and fuck is not a good idea either
<nalioth> ohmy, he's overdone it, hasn't he?
<LjL> !badhostmask is <reply> This is not the channel you intended to join. You have been redirected here because your nickname, username or hostname contains unacceptable language (see « /msg ubotu language »). Please change it, then reconnect to join the correct channel.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<Journeyman> for some reason I falsely got tagged for a vuln and am forced to join #ubuntu-read-topic
<Journeyman> can someone fix that?
<euskadi> back again
<LjL> Journeyman: yes
<LjL> journeyman: you said falsely?
<LjL> euskadi: you're in #ubuntu now. thanks.
<Journeyman> erm
<Journeyman> intresting
<Journeyman> intresting
<ompaul> Journeyman, want to be tested?
<Journeyman> yes
<LjL> not yet, i think
<ompaul> I think he did the fix but did not leave the system
<ompaul> its okay now
<ompaul> let me remove it
<LjL> it's not ok
<ompaul> or he is lagged
<LjL> ompaul: CTCP when testing
<ompaul> ack
<ompaul> Journeyman, care to fix your client
<Journeyman> can do that
<Journeyman> hold on
<ompaul> then part and come back
<Pici> euskadi: Whats up?
<ompaul> euskadi,  can we help you in some other way?
<Journeyman> ok
<Journeyman> how about now
<Pici> Theres two of you now.
<LjL> Pici: no
<Pici> LjL: :p
<Myrtti> lol
<LjL> Journeyman: try again
<LjL> !exploit
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<Journeyman> I need more details on the exploit to beable to fix it
<LjL> Journeyman: err... "change your port to 8001". that seems quite precise instructions to me
<ompaul> Journeyman, that web page tells you
<Journeyman> yeah that doesn't give me any information
<Journeyman> just telling me to change a port to connect to doesn't tell me how to legitimently fix the problem
<ompaul> it does
<ompaul> enough
<LjL> Journeyman: by upgrading your router firmware, if there is an update.
<LjL> if there isn't, tough luck, just connect to 8001
<Journeyman> but what is the exploit
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MenZa said: !ymmv is <reply> ymmv is short for "Your mileage may vary". It means that someone else's experience with compatibility, performance etc. may not necessarily match yours. Also see !wfm
<Journeyman> is there a bugtraq site that may have more info?
<LjL> Journeyman: sending a malformed DCC request.
<wols> Journeyman: the exploit is, the router interprets it as an attack and crashes basically. sucky router
<LjL> !ymmv
<ubotu> ymmv is short for "Your mileage may vary". It means that someone else's experience with compatibility, performance etc. may not necessarily match yours.
<Journeyman> this is different than the older dcc attack that was a buffer overlfow eh
<LjL> Journeyman, we're #ubuntu support, not router exploit helpers. we just know we don't want to see tons of users disconnecting from the channel when some fools tries these exploits.
<Pici> !ymmv =~ s/yours./yours. Also see !wfm/
<ubotu> I'll remember that Pici
<ompaul> come back when you (A) have your router fixed or (B) got yourself a new connection to 8001 and you can research the problem to your hearts delight securely later
<Pici> euskadi: This isn't a channel to just idle in, do you have a legitimate question for the channel operators?
<LjL> would staff blame me if i kept exploiting him until he learns? >:
<ompaul> no
<ompaul> euskadi, I'll take the silence as not
<LjL> we should get an exploiter bot in -read-topic, periodically exploiting everyone there :P
<jpatrick> how does one get '+' here? :)
<LjL> actually, make it an entry message *g*
<LjL> jpatrick: by being in the irc team
<jpatrick> LjL: I am
<ompaul> LjL, no it is an exit entry
 * ompaul tut tuts
<Pici> I'm sure the staff will love that
<Journeyman> alright, I have upgraded my firmware, could you test me again
<LjL> pffff
<LjL> Journeyman: connect to 8001, will you?
<Journeyman> erm guess they didn't fix it in that firmware
<Journeyman> I perfer to correct the problem, not mask it
<LjL> Journeyman: good luck then... but there's no harm in connecting to 8001, anyway. actually i think it's going to be the default for freenode in some ubuntu clients, if it isn't already
<Journeyman> I am on more than one irc network, and they don't just let you connect to that port
<Pici> Journeyman: freenode does though.
<LjL> Journeyman: yeah other networks might be a problem. pester your router maker.
<Journeyman> I can't do that without any information on the exploit really
<LjL> ok
<LjL> Journeyman: a DCC request is sent in the form of a CTCP, containing the string "DCC SEND" or "DCC CHAT" followed by three port numbers. routers try to be "smart" and open ports for you when people DCC you. if instead of the port numbers there is any long enough string, or the port numbers are invalid, hoever, stupid "smart" routers panic and shut down the connection.
<Journeyman> http://colloquy.info/project/ticket/531
<Journeyman> is that it?
<LjL> i suggest you don't try the exploit on this network, if you don't mind being able to join it again
<Pici> Journeyman: Yes, thats it.
<LjL> Journeyman: yes.
<Journeyman> LjL: I have no intentions of using it, I just want to find an real fix
<Journeyman> thanks for the help
<ompaul> Journeyman, also please be aware you are not getting into #ubuntu until you are immune to the bug, and we have told you how to be immune so if your firmware does not work you are stuck outside until you connect to 8001 on freenode
<Journeyman> thats fine, I can use a different nick to join
<LjL> i don't think so
<Journeyman> I do
<LjL> ok
<Journeyman> I have already done so
<Journeyman> but anyhow, I am on 8001 now
<ompaul> LjL, test ;-)
<ompaul> Journeyman, have you left the network and rejoined
<LjL> ompaul: he's immune
<ompaul> LjL, I did all that for nothing
<ompaul> wols, you can now laugh out loud :P
<wols> ompaul: why?
<wols> and if I do, you ban me :P
<ompaul> Journeyman, you can join #ubuntu
<Pici> ompaul: Can't you do that all on one line?
<ompaul> wols, ;-)
<Journeyman> thanks
<wols> besides: I don#t have a aol hostmast, so I can't laugh out loud
<ompaul> :P
<ompaul> Pici, please don't do that :P
<ompaul> :P
<ompaul> correctly shaped insult kept between the :Ps
<Pici> Very symmetrical.
 * ompaul pours a nice tea for all 
<ompaul> right folks it appears I have to go to where there are people and do the visiting thing
<ompaul> have fun
<ompaul> Journeyman, is there anything else we can help you with?
<Journeyman>  suppose not
<ompaul> as subtle as a brick going though a plate glass window
<ompaul> I gtg later
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Pici> nalioth: Resofje (n=asleify@218.24.180.147) = dcc exploiter, your scripty thingy didnt catch it.
<LjL> his script is lame
<nalioth> Pici: it errs on the side of caution
<nalioth> but he's gone now
<Pici> nalioth: I know that if you felt that it should get caught, then it would.  Let me know if I can unban.
<ullis> uokayy. I'm supposed to ask to be tested if I have fixes that bug exploit. I'm on port 8001 now.
<Pici> ullis: hold still please.
<Pici> ullis: you appear to pass, one moment.
 * ullis is holding her breath
<Pici> ullis: you may rejoin #ubuntu, thank you for your time.
<mneptok> time me for my thanks
<mneptok> ready? go!
<mneptok> thanks!
<ullis> OK. Thanks, Pici
<Pici> 2 seconds ;)
<Ariel_Eran> Hi All
<jpatrick> hi Ariel_Eran
<Ariel_Eran> Hi Jpatrick, I've been speaking with Nalioth, Ompaul, PriceChild and others in the last few days about IRSeek
<Ariel_Eran> Jpatrick: I am not sure if you are aware of the status/situation and I wanted to ask them something about our last conversation :)
<ubotu> jpatrick called the ops in #kubuntu-devel ()
<jpatrick> ignore that ;)
<Ariel_Eran> Nalioth/ompaul: are you here by any chance?
<nalioth> Ariel_Eran: i am
<kikr> my router isn't effected by a bug =P
<Ariel_Eran> Nalioth: Hi, following our last conversation, I was trying to find out which channels are OK for me to log, and following the guidelines (ubuntulog in channel + UbuntuCouncil shows in info on chanserv) that you guys gave me, it seems that 5 channels are falling under that category, does that seem about right to you?
<nalioth> Ariel_Eran: yep
<Ariel_Eran> nalioth: I see, aren't  #kubuntu, and #edubuntu fall under the same category?
<nalioth> Ariel_Eran: if you find ubuntulog there
<Ariel_Eran> nalioth: it is present there
<nalioth> :)
<kikr> can someone unban me from  #ubuntu please
<Pici> kikr: hold still
<kikr> =)
<Tm_T> hi kids and alike
<Ariel_Eran> nalioth, I am confused, sorry.  Is any channel that ubuntulog is on OK? I though ompaul mention that the UbuntuCouncil should show on the contact field in the chanserv? :)
<kikr> hey
<kikr> Pici, you there?
<Pici> kikr: sure, hold on
<nalioth> Ariel_Eran: no.
<Pici> kikr: you can now rejoin #ubuntu
<kikr> thanks
<nalioth> Ariel_Eran: loco channels are off limits until you check with their operators
<Ariel_Eran> nalioth: yes, except the loco channels.
<Ariel_Eran> nalioth: so #kubuntu, #edubuntu and others that are non-loco, and ubuntulog is on is fine, right? (sorry to beat this to death, I just want to ensure I am not mistaken)
<nalioth> let's stick with #kubuntu for now
<nalioth> i'll ask the #edubuntu folks
<Ariel_Eran> nalioth: ok, thanks
<ubotu> In ubotu, butcherbird said: mc44 is a little known deity worshiped by the Huli people of Papua New Guinea.  A minor fertiliy demon he is best known for his insatiable appetite and strange menagerie of mates.  Acording to local folklore he can most often be found chasing around terrified pigmy goats in the lush coastal swamplands of the island.
<jpatrick> ...
<Pici> ....
<Pici> !botabuse > butcherbird
<no0tic> happy easter!
<no0tic> :P
<jpatrick> unless it's like !nixternal
<Pici> !nixternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<Myrtti> as long as you don't invent any "humoresque" factoid about me
<jussi01> !jdong
<ubotu> <Hobbsee> jdong: yes, but you're FULL OF CRACK!
<Pici> !ompaul
<ubotu> ompaul is well ompaul, don't get me started about that guy
<jussi01> !pici
<ubotu> pici is stuck in a factoid factory! Help!
<jussi01> !hobbsee
<ubotu> I phear the stick so shhhhh
<jpatrick> how do i kickban clones?
<Jack_Sparrow> That's it.. no more eggnog for you guys...
<Pici> jpatrick: your own clones?
<jimmygoon> Can you test me for dcc exploit
<jpatrick> no (I don't have any :P), but some just appeared in #kubuntu-es
<nalioth> jpatrick: you kick clones like you kick anyone else
<jimmygoon> er, I'm supposed to come in here so that I can get back into #ubuntu
<jpatrick> nalioth: yes, but all at once by ip?
<Pici> jimmygoon: yes, correct. hold still please.
<Pici> jimmygoon: you pass, congrats
<jimmygoon> wooo
<Pici> jimmygoon: You can now rejoin #ubuntu
<nalioth> jpatrick: you'll need to ban once and kick many times
<jimmygoon> Pici, thanks a bunch
<jpatrick> nalioth: ah ok
<jimmygoon> Can anyone point me in the direction of more info about this dcc exploit? I want to see if there is new firmware for my router that will fix it (I changed the port) and all the hcangelog says is "Resolves issue with how multicast packets with checksum error are being handled."
<Pici> !exploit | jimmygoon have you read this?
<ubotu> jimmygoon have you read this?: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<jimmygoon> Pici, yes, it doesn't go into any technical detail, I had read about it before on a wiki (not sure if it was the ubuntu one) about malformed packets and something or another
<Pici> jimmygoon: its just that if a specific string gets sent over port 6667, it drops you, google can help you find more technical information about it.
<Pici> We dont discuss that on the wiki page because we know that some people may take advantage of it.
<jimmygoon> Pici, of course, thanks again
<ubotu> In ubotu, intelikey said: no samba is samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently  and  http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html  with detailed information at http://samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/  - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Pici> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Pici> SR71-Blackbird: Afternoon, how can we help you today?
<jpatrick> samba is samba is?
<SR71-Blackbird> Pici, i need to check for the DCC exploit
<Pici> it is what it is ;)
<Pici> SR71-Blackbird: You passs, you may rejoin #ubuntu
<SR71-Blackbird> Pici, thanks
<SR71-Blackbird> Pici, strange, i got that only from #ubuntu
<Pici> SR71-Blackbird: We're the only ones that ban you, force you to fix the problem.
<jpatrick> !no, samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, jpatrick said: !no, samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<SR71-Blackbird> Pici, ok.. that's good.. didn't know abt the exploit tho
<Pici> !no, samba is <reply> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ubotu> I'll remember that Pici
<jussi01> ok, so the IRseekbot is ok, isnt it?
<Daviey> SWAT - what a pile of poop
<Pici> Better than webmin
<LjL> jussi01: yes, in #ubuntu at least
<Daviey> jussi01: Is it a bot or person?
<jussi01> LjL: it just joined #kubuntu
<Daviey> he's joined #ubuntu-mythtv aswell
<Daviey> Does he need watching?
<jussi01> Daviey: I think its the logbot from freenode iirc
<Pici> Hes just a log bot
<LjL> Daviey: he should only join channels where ubuntulog is there too, and which (at least as a general rule) are owned by the irc council
<Pici> from irseek, not freenode.
<jussi01> Pici: aghh
<Daviey> hmm, who authorised this bot?
<LjL> i'd rather see it cloaked but i guess that'll come
<LjL> Daviey: we did
<Pici> Daviey: Unless of course its not an Ubuntu channel at all, then its not up to us.
<Daviey> Would have been nice for an annoncement on the ML
<jpatrick> it's on several nonubuntu channels
<jpatrick> well 4
<Daviey> yeah, but a blanket auth on the ubuntu namespace means there should have been some communication
<LjL> Daviey: there was an announcement on freenode's blog for starters... also, it's been discussed in this channel a lot. and no, there's no blanked auth on the whole ubuntu namespace
<LjL> only on channel owned by ubuntuirccouncil and with ubuntulog on them
<Daviey> so who auth'd it for #ubuntu-mythtv?
<Pici> Daviey: Its not a blanket auth, just on the channels we said it could (although I dont remember -mythtv being one of them)
<LjL> Daviey: it seems to be owned by the ubuntu irc council.
<LjL> is ubuntulog in there?
<Daviey> yes
<LjL> yes, so it meets all the criteria. perhaps it wasn't supposed to be owned by the irc council to begin with?
<LjL> Daviey: also, i thought it's always been our policy (at least on #ubuntu) to only ban bots that *talk*, and just watch (if anything) other suspected bots
<Daviey> Is this policy written?
<Pici> Thats what I follow...
<LjL> nepbabu: need testing?
<LjL> Daviey: no, just what i've always seen everyone do
<Pici> Daviey: I believe theres a mention of 'no bots' in the irc guidelines page
<nepbabu> LjL, nope
<Pici> nepbabu: How can we help you then?
<Daviey> Pici: thats what i thought
<Daviey> no extra bots
<nepbabu> LjL, since i wasn't forwarded to #ubuntu-read-topic, does it automatically mean that this dcc exploit doesn't affect my router?
<Daviey> last i knew IRSeek was pretty unwelcome.. must have missed the mood swing
<Tm_T> what it is?
<LjL> nepbabu: no, just that you didn't quit when it was last used... i can test you if you want to know
<nepbabu> LjL, sure. go ahead
<nepbabu> cheers
<LjL> nepbabu: you're not exploitable
<nepbabu> LjL, :-)
<nepbabu> LjL, thanks.
<LjL> Daviey, think about it for a second. are you able to stop someone who can obtain a virtually infinite amount of different hosts, running an unlimited amount of bots, with every ability to make those bots effectively go unnoticed?
<LjL> i don't think so.
<nepbabu> LjL, one last question is that since this DCC feature is not related to router's at all [related to IRC client], why in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit [in fix 2:] you guys mention the firmware of the toure?
<Daviey> Sorry, did i say you could?  Don't think i questioned that aspect
<LjL> i think it's much better to explicitly *allow* such a bot, on the condition that it's identifiable and doesn't log channels that are not supposed to be logged
<LjL> Daviey, and what i'm saying is we either allow them in, or they'll get in anyway. of course this is only what i think, though.
<LjL> nepbabu, the bug that causes this problem *is* entirely *related* to the router
<LjL> nepbabu: it's faulty routers that cause people to disconnected
<Daviey> The gripe i have is _communication_ of this change in opinion
<nepbabu> so this has nothing to do irc protocol LjL ?
<LjL> Daviey: gee, we talked about this *yesterday* in here with the involved party. to be honest i didn't think they'd catch anything except the main channels for a start, and neither that the logging would be effective from today.
<LjL> nepbabu: it has to do with the IRC protocol. but it certainly can't be a bug of the IRC protocols... protocols can't have "bugs" =)
<nepbabu> LjL, well then protocol's implementation. :-)
<LjL> nepbabu: the router thinks it's smart and opens certain ports for you when it detects an IRC DCC request. but if the request is malformed, it crashes..
<LjL> nepbabu: no, because the protocol implementation resides on your IRC client and on the IRC server
<LjL> neither of which has any bug related to this exploit
<Daviey> LjL: My appologies for not being here xmas day...
<LjL> Daviey: my apologies for not spending my xmas day writing letters to the ML
<LjL> though, no, i didn't mean yesterday. the day before.
<Daviey> appology accepted
<nepbabu> LjL, how would a dcc 'syn' make it through the router? it should not afaik
<LjL> nepbabu: not sure what you mean there
<LjL> everything goes through the router, does it not
<nepbabu> LjL, at the lowest level we have tcp right?
<nepbabu> LjL, i mean for dcc
<LjL> nepbabu: at the lowest level we have IP i guess
<nepbabu> that's one level below ip :)
 * Pici has ethernet cables
<nepbabu> i mean for dcc
<LjL> nepbabu: usually for "below" i mean low-level protocols, and for "above" i mean higher-level ones, but...
<LjL> Pici: yeah but if we consider the entire connection chain between server and client, the lowest common denominator is IP. anyway...
<LjL> nepbabu, look, a dcc chat or send is estabilished like this
<nepbabu> LjL, so.. i was wondering how dcc 'syn' packets from someone else make it through the 'router' when the actual person sitting behind the router hasn't even acknowledged it.
<nepbabu> LjL, go ahead. =)
<LjL> nepbabu: 1) one peer sends to the other peer a PRIVMSG (i.e. via the IRC server) containing the DCC request, and a list of ports to be used for estabilishing the DCC connection 2) the other peer tries to connect to the given port
<LjL> nepbabu: since many routers do stateful inspection, and know that stuff that goes through port 6667 is generally IRC, they "grep" for the DCC request strings
<LjL> when they find one, they open (forward) the ports mentioned there
<nepbabu> hmm...
<LjL> so that the DCC transfer can happen even if one is behind a router that doesn't normally allow inbound connections
<nepbabu> so that means the dcc goes through anyway
<nepbabu> and now it's left upto the client. huh?
<LjL> however, this "grep" is broken, and also detects strings that are NOT valid DCC requests strings
<LjL> these strings make the router crash
<LjL> nepbabu: when an exploit is being attempted, there is no DCC at all. there's just the PRIVMSG request.
<LjL> or NOTICE or what it is, i think it's NOTICE really
<nepbabu> hmm..
<nepbabu> LjL, is there some documentation i find on this?
<LjL> Daviey: anyway look, are you a -mythtv op? i think so. are you among the few active ops of the channel? i suspect so. do you want to bot to leave? make it.
<LjL> nepbabu: no idea
<jpatrick> !dccexpliot | nepbabu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dccexpliot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> jpatrick: hes read the page
<jpatrick> ah, sorry
<Pici> LjL: was he already banned? the nick looked a bit familiar
<LjL> Pici: many times
<LjL> Pici: /mode #ubuntu-ops b
<nepbabu> LjL, thanks for a good explanation on dcc :-) i couldn't find any specifications though. :(
<bmbernie> How do I register my nick?
<Pici> !register | bmbernie
<ubotu> bmbernie: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<nepbabu> bmbernie, also, /msg nickserv help
<nepbabu> ok guys.. laters
<Pici> Bye.
<jussi01> Hmmm, I would like to see a #kubuntu-kde4 channel - there seem to be so many kde4 q's in #kubuntu. what do you guys think?
<effie_jayx> hey guys...
<effie_jayx> could someone help...
<Pici> I think that #kubuntu moves at a snails pace compared to #ubuntu, but it might be a good idea, or perhaps a #kubuntu+1 channel
<nalioth> what's the matter with #kde4 ?
<effie_jayx> someone left a note on #suse-es
<effie_jayx> on the topic...
<Pici> effie_jayx: hrm?
<nalioth> kde4 isn't supported officially, so why not?
<effie_jayx> it reads.. "this channel is abandoned, you're best bet is to use UBUNTU"
<effie_jayx> that's not nice...
<jussi01> nalioth: its jsut there are so many issues like !brokenkde4 that are specific to our packages
<Pici> effie_jayx: I'm in #suse-ops, letting them know.
<effie_jayx> Pici: it's just out of decency
<nalioth> well, kde4 isn't officially supported (even though it's available in the repos) yet
<Pici> I know. I said "I'm all for getting more people into #ubuntu, but thats not the way of doing it"
<effie_jayx> thanks Pici
<Pici> effie_jayx: I'll let you know what I hear, since no one has responded yet.
<effie_jayx> Pici:  strange the state of not carign
<effie_jayx> caring...
<Pici> They don't own it, seems someone named molinero does.
<effie_jayx> If molinero is an ubuntero...
<effie_jayx> would he get us into trouble?
<Pici> I think he'd just get himself in trouble.
<effie_jayx> he is a user in kateos
<effie_jayx> he owns #kateos-es
<effie_jayx> but if pos in suse don't care...
<LjL> he's not an ubuntu member so who cares
<LjL> the #suse* contacts should probably be notified of that interesting topic though
<Pici> LjL: I told #suse-ops about it, they didn't really seem to care
<LjL> Pici: maybe it's not under their jurisdiction to begin with
<Pici> Perhaps
<LjL> Pici: i'll just leave apokryphos a note
<LjL> he's an op there
<Pici> Ah, good thinking
<effie_jayx> LjL:  telling people in #suse ???
<LjL> effie_jayx: hm?
<effie_jayx> miguel icaza speaks spanish...
<effie_jayx> and does he not use suse?
<LjL> effie_jayx: apokryphos is a #suse operator though
<LjL> and one we certainly know pretty well
<effie_jayx> LjL:  great...
<effie_jayx> I did my thing...
<effie_jayx> ;)
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, fsanlu said: ubotu.. why is the sky so blue?
<ubotu> In ubotu, mitchp said: why is the sky blue
<jpatrick> it's a reflection of the sea
<effie_jayx> jpatrick:  it's kde inspired... ??? :D
<jpatrick> hehe
<Amaranth> wait, when did we have a meeting to discuss this stupid irseek thing?
<Taggard> What does being a member of the ubuntu project mean?
<Amaranth> You mean you want a cloak?
<Amaranth> !member
<ubotu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<Taggard> I don't want a cloak but I want to know what having a member cloak means
<Amaranth> read that link anyway
<Myrtti> I'm still not sure should I apply
<Gary> Amaranth, nalioth was speaking about it over the last few days
<LiraNuna> hi
<LiraNuna> I fixed my router long time ago
<LjL> let's test
<LiraNuna> and I get redirected to #ubuntu-read-topic
<LjL> LiraNuna: you didn't seem to fix it well enough
<LiraNuna> oh
<LiraNuna> it's not the DCC SEND <long string> ?
<LjL> yes, it is.
<LiraNuna> would you care to educate me?
<LjL> and, don't type that in channels.
<LjL> !exploit | LiraNuna
<ubotu> LiraNuna: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<LiraNuna> I meant more about the inner working of it
<LiraNuna> I'm intrigued as a coder
<LjL> LiraNuna, third time i try to explain that to people today... google has answers, really
<LiraNuna> Fix 2: Updating Firmware
<LjL> we're not here to teach people exploits
<LiraNuna> fair enough
<Taggard> Some does exploit -> Router is sad -> Router cry :( and need break from work
<LiraNuna> I updated my firmware two weeks ago
<LiraNuna> if I wouldn't have v5.0, I'd install linux on it
<LiraNuna> Firmware Version: v1.02.2
<Myrtti> router goes boohoo
<Myrtti> :-C
<Myrtti> erm *krhmm*
<Myrtti> do continue
 * Tm_T hugs Myrtti 
<Myrtti> LiraNuna: that's life
 * jussi01 sends Myrtti nice flowers (friendly) 
<Myrtti> hmmm, where's my Ikea catalogue
<LiraNuna> :<
<LiraNuna> good thing people at EFnet didn't find it out
<LiraNuna> or is it FreeNode spesific? I read that changing port solves it
<LjL> LiraNuna: it doesn't have anything to do with any specific network. it has to do with the fact that your routers listens on port 6667, but not on 8001, which freenode keeps open to that purpose.
<Pici> I've seen some irc servers be able to detect and remove people who try to exploit it, but its definitly not freenode specific.
<LiraNuna> ah
<LjL> LiraNuna, look, meanwhile anyway can you just connect to 8001 so we can let you back in #ubuntu?
<LiraNuna> I'd rather upgrade my router to fix it instead of avoiding it
<LjL> LiraNuna, connecting to 8001 will cause no harm anyway. and if you updated it two weeks ago, i doubt there is an update that fixes it.
<LiraNuna> sorry for lurking...
<LjL> the exploit's been around for *much* longer than two weeks.
<LiraNuna> meh, brb
<LiraNuna> test please
<white_eagle> LjL, please leave me banned for 7 days, to learn my lesson
<white_eagle> OK?
<LjL> ok
<white_eagle> thanks
<LjL> bash.org?
<tritium> How are things, LjL?
<LjL> afraid i'm getting a cold :|
<tritium> Oh no!  Sorry to hear that.
<LjL> at least i made until christmas without one though
<tritium> That is a good thing, yes.
<LjL> and i made a kewl new bot as christmas present to ubuntuers too :P
<effie_jayx> Pici: #suse-es update... a developer came in .. looked "hmmm"ed and left...
<LjL> heh
<tritium> LjL: is that the IRSeeK one?
<LjL> tritium: nah that's not mine... mine is in -bots
<tritium> ah, okay.  What does your bot do?
<LjL> tritium: everything best
<tritium> Nice.  Name?
<LjL> tritium: ^
<tritium> hah, great!
<LjL> what's the best tritium?
<BestBot> LjL, you said tritium? I don't know...
<BestBot> I know what's the best audio player, irc client, web browser, text editor, BitTorrent client, desktop environment, image editor, video player, shell, package manager, scripting language, login manager, office suite, IRC client, console text editor, calculator, file manager, game (and others with less than 3 votes, type « list all categories » to see them all)
<nalioth> O_O
<no0tic> does irseek continue to log everything?
<nalioth> i know a bot that best be on its way . . .
<LjL> no0tic: they've just started actually
<LjL> nalioth: yeah yeah it'll go :P
<nalioth> no0tic: that has been dealt with
<nalioth> no0tic: blog.freenode.net
<no0tic> LjL, what are you doin'? -bots exists for such things :P
<LjL>  /cs drop #ubuntu-bots
<no0tic> nalioth, uh, I'm not synced :) I last read freenode recruiting
<effie_jayx> nalioth:  could you help us with a situation... in #suse-es there is a pretty provocative banner about Ditching SUSE and using Ubuntu...
<nalioth> effie_jayx: look in #freenode please
<effie_jayx> nalioth:  cool.. I was just helping him.. ;)
<effie_jayx> thanjs
<nalioth> too much paddling muddies the water
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-bots, hdevalence said: !what is the best browser
<hdevalence> err I think I made a mistake in #ubuntu-bots
<hdevalence> it gave me a message "Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail"
<hdevalence> I didn't want to edit anything
<nalioth> we know, hdevalence :)
<ardchoille> hdevalence: In order for that edit to make it into the bot, someone has to look at it and give the bot a command to accept it. Looking at your line shows that it clearly was a mistake and will be overlooked instead of edited. Not a problem.
<effie_jayx> nalioth: he didn't tell me he was contacting you guys...
<effie_jayx> didn't mean to bug
<nalioth> we're working on it, effie_jayx
 * PriceChild waves
<ompaul> PriceChild, sooooo slow
<ompaul> :)
<PriceChild> ompaul, I'm sorry :(
<PriceChild> ompaul, What'd you get for Christmas?!?
<ompaul> stuff I'll list in a mo
<PriceChild> hehe, firing up paste.ubuntu-nl.org before I remove you for flooding?
<ompaul> that is an idea
<Gary> I got news that i'm gonna be an uncle again :-)))
<PriceChild> Haha ompaul gave me a pastebin link :)
<PriceChild> wooo congrats Gary
<PriceChild> ompaul, picz of the hat or it didn't happen
<ompaul> PriceChild, have a look at this and fear IPv4 dead http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_y36fG2Oba0
<ompaul> PriceChild, did I mention the car upgrade
<ompaul> :)
<PriceChild> ompaul, ah I saw that a month ago or so... really good :D
<ompaul> PriceChild, the car was last thursday
<PriceChild> nope
<PriceChild> hehe its all good
<Gary> ompaul, me wanna see listy too
<ompaul> Gary, woops :P
<ubotu> scguy318 called the ops in #ubuntu (UNCLETOMM)
<PriceChild> (just testing chanserv.py is working)
 * PriceChild chomps down on some chocolate money
<nalioth> anyone use adv_windowlist.pl ?
#ubuntu-ops 2007-12-27
<Jakal> can i get tested for DCCExploit so i can get back into #ubuntu
<LjL> sure
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow, you were a near miss...
<Jack_Sparrow> What did I miss
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow: i was almost exploit testing you
<LjL> Jakal, you're good
<Jack_Sparrow> I am numb... not much can phase me at this point
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, how is everyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> We are all good thanks...   JUst stressed...
<ompaul> :-) great stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> exhausted and all that
<ompaul> kick back and have a tea not coffee
<Jack_Sparrow> Good idea...
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, you better sleep well cos for the next 18 years you won't ;-)
<PriceChild> Has Jack_Sparrow shared some good news/
<Jack_Sparrow> Cute..  thankfully, in a few days they go home with their mother....  Wife and I will settle back into our lives...  Niece /adopted daughter has the chore for the next 18
<Jack_Sparrow> 6 lb girl
<Jack_Sparrow> everyone is doing fine
<PriceChild> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> we adopted all 5 of wifes sisters kids after their fathers helicopter went down many many years ago...  we did our part
<Jack_Sparrow> May not be around much over the next couple weeks but will pop in and out when I can..
<Jakal> oh thanks LjL
 * tonyyarusso wonders why he fails so much with css...
<tonyyarusso> methinks I don't understand the hierarchy of the cascade, mostly
<ompaul> !supportroot
<ubotu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, can you show that to nickrud next time you see him
<ompaul> please
<ompaul> I fear I will be in bed before he comes back
<tonyyarusso> if I remember, sure
<ompaul> just kfwarded from #ubuntu have a look you will see why
<nalioth> how lovely
<ompaul> nalioth, thought you might so I did
<ompaul> nalioth, obvious troll given then nick and the +Q
<PriceChild> jimmygoon, wols_, can I help you?
<jimmygoon> no, should I leave?
<nalioth> jimmygoon: if you don't have immediate business here, please  :)
<jimmygoon> okay
<PriceChild> Hmm crashed like that a few times :/
<PriceChild> I wonder if i remove that module i built for the media keys, if it'll stop
<LjL> PriceChild: you haven't crashed for 12 minutes, want a forkbomb?
<PriceChild> LjL, I thought I was just about to... lag going off the scale
<PriceChild> Not sure what's the problem...
<PriceChild> I think I've solved the computer hard locks after removing that module
 * PriceChild touches wood
<LjL> PriceChild: ping something and see if every packet goes through for a couple of minutes
<PriceChild> LjL, wierd, lagging again now, but ping is working fine
<PriceChild> i blame the wifeless network
<PriceChild> gah
<PriceChild> wireless
<LjL> PriceChild: hm. check logs and VT for any lost interrupts or something...
<crush_groove> hello .. I recieved the exploit msg and changed port to 8001 .. I am still getting the msg
<crush_groove>  I have been using this same router since I have been coming onto the server .. some weeks now .. I havent seen this msg before ..
<crush_groove> waits
<nalioth> hi crush_groove
<crush_groove> hello nalioth
<nalioth> crush_groove: thanks for your patience, you can rejoin #ubuntu now
<crush_groove> ty
<Jack_Sparrow> We need help with ushdfgakk:    in ubuntu
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: the irc council obviously had a private discussion abou tit
<Amaranth> That's kind of scary
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: htey have a mailing list.  like teh CC does
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, we do have to weigh options in private to avoid having 10 others piping up and complicating things to the point where no decision gets made
<Myrtti> tonyyarusso: nickrud is online ;-)
<tonyyarusso> !supportroot > nickrud
<tonyyarusso> that should work
<Myrtti> I would've done it myself, but didn't know if you already had nor the necessary background
<tonyyarusso> nope
<tonyyarusso> and I'm off to bed now
<Myrtti> sleep well
<Myrtti> Taggard: did you have anything else than asking about ubuntu membership?
<tritium> nalioth: Yurivilca is spamming multiple channels with political garbage.  Is possibly a bot...
<Madpilot> I just banned him/it from #u & -offtopuc
<Madpilot> offtopic, even
<Myrtti> k-line him
<Myrtti> now he's going thru loco channels
<Myrtti> banned as a precaution from -women
<ardchoille> I just banned him/it from #kubuntu
<tonyyarusso> #kubuntu-devel seems to be next
<tonyyarusso> !staff | Yurivilca [i=Yurivilc@h147.138.134.98.ip.windstream.net]
<ubotu> Yurivilca [i=Yurivilc@h147.138.134.98.ip.windstream.net]: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2 or Christel,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<Myrtti> informed -irc
<Myrtti> he visited -fi aleady :-C
<Myrtti> didn't suspect it at all
<ubotu> scguy318 called the ops in #ubuntu (hotsauce_drinker)
<jussi01> LjL: just out of curiosity, who/what is metabot?
<ompaul> jussi01, it is a bot that reads the questions and does strange stuff like paste them in its own channel - it parses questions and works out if they are questions comments or whatever - it has been around a long time
<ardchoille> Sounds quite useful
<jussi01> ompaul: ahh, thanks. :)
 * Gary yawns
<ompaul> ardchoille, I find it easier to sit in the channel and answer questions
<ardchoille> Ah, true
<ardchoille> I enjoy that too :)
 * ompaul shoves two wheatabix and some warm milk into Gary and a coffee _ get to helping dude :P
<Gary> I have a cold :'(
<ardchoille> hehe
<jussi01> hehe, there are some really funny factoids out there... :D
 * ardchoille hands Gary an herbal tea with honey
<ompaul> !supportroot
<ubotu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<jussi01> !overshare | ompaul
<ubotu> ompaul: Um thanks... We *really* did not need to know that...
<ompaul> !botabuse | Jucato
<ubotu> Jucato: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<ompaul> !botabuse | jussi01
<ubotu> jussi01: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<ompaul> !enter | ompaul
<jussi01> hehe
<ompaul> jussi01, you know the story it pms me when I do that
<Gary> !ompaul | ompaul
<ubotu> ompaul: ompaul is well ompaul, don't get me started about that guy
<ompaul> Gary, ya ya ya
<jussi01> !pici | Gary
<ubotu> Gary: pici is stuck in a factoid factory! Help!
<Gary> lol
<Gary> phew
<Gary> no Gary or GazzaK's
<jussi01> quick ompaul, add one!!
<ompaul> !search gary
<ubotu> Found: ops-#ubuntu-uk, hungary
<jussi01> heh
<Gary> woo I'm added to the ops in -uk, wow :p
 * ompaul pokes jussi01 with a long stick
<jussi01> !gary
<Gary> how is hobbsee? :p
<ubotu> Gary is as Gary does, on the other hand four fingers and a thumb!
<ompaul> run forrest run
<Gary> eh, that makes no sense
<jussi01> !hobbsee
<ubotu> I phear the stick so shhhhh
<ompaul> Gary, it makes sense if you are not you
<jussi01> !1337 | ompaul
<ubotu> ompaul: 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<Gary> ompaul, I just want to see hobbsee, as she keeps beating me up in here, as I could only get her back in -offtopic :p
<jussi01> can we get the people who are actually op a voice in here? who can do that?
 * jussi01 steals ompaul's stick and pokes him back
<ompaul> best to get LjL to do that
<ompaul> or pricey
<Myrtti> I think I need more aliases with cool functions
<jussi01> ahhh, cause it would be nice to know when people enter who are supposed to be here... and ardchoille could do wit a voice...
<jussi01> Myrtti: hehe... like empcannon?
<Myrtti> I've already got /crimson which also bans
<jussi01> Myrtti: LOL
<jussi01> poor crimsun...
<ardchoille> Yes, give me voice please :)
 * jussi01 kicks ardchoille ... shhh, Im asking for you... :P'
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: Shouldn't /crimson be more like /say There are many different factors involved in audio problems.  Unless you have clearly documented all of the chipset information under the sun, go away.
<ardchoille> jussi01: Thank you
 * jussi01 just noticed the difference between crimson and crimsun ...
<jussi01> tonyyarusso: and that should be !crimsun
<tonyyarusso> right...
<jussi01> lol
<Myrtti> tshih
 * jussi01 is heading to ideapark today...
<Myrtti> jussi01: HA-HA
<jussi01> Myrtti: seriously...
<Myrtti> jussi01: <evil snicker />
<Gary> whats ideapark
<Myrtti> jussi01: it's only halfway to Valkeakoski from Tampere
<jussi01> Gary: http://www.ideapark.fi/opencms/opencms/ideapark/eng/index.html
<Myrtti> the biggest shopping centre in the nordic countries, I think
<jussi01> yeps
<jussi01> Myrtti: thankfully I have a car,.... :)
<jussi01> Myrtti: Im in Orivesi atm...
 * Jucato scratches his head...
<jussi01> Jucato: ??
<Myrtti> and the post-Christmas sales start today
<Jucato> jussi01: ompaul highlighted the wrong "ju" :)
<Myrtti> jussi01: you must be out of your freaking mind
<Myrtti> totally bonkers
<jussi01> Myrtti: hehehe
<Gary> nice
<Myrtti> if you leave now, you might get a parkinglot
<Myrtti> notice: *might*
<Gary> I'm hiding indoors today
<Gary> my damn throat is really bad :'(
<Myrtti> ok, I renamed the alias to hellokitty
<Gary> whats it do
<Myrtti> /alias hellokitty say well now, you were warned, $0;/wait 200;/say /me takes her Hello Kitty® emp cannon, points at $0 and flips it on *BWUUUUUP*;/msg chanserv op $C $N;/wait 100;/quote remove $0 :*sssssspppppppffffKAAAABOOOMMMM*;/ban $0;/wait 50;/msg chanserv op $C -$N
<Gary> oh dear :p
<ompaul> Myrtti, kill me with it here :)
<Myrtti> well now, you were warned, ompaul
<Myrtti> /me takes her Hello Kitty® emp cannon, points at ompaul and flips it on *BWUUUUUP*
<Myrtti> oh, it is.
<Myrtti> *snif* This thing is heavy!
<Myrtti> damn, not working
<Myrtti> it's not?
 * ompaul is here
<Myrtti> it's not working.
<ompaul> and now I talk
<Myrtti> damn.
<Gary> thats 'cos you have a voice
<Myrtti> needs a fix
<ompaul> ;-)
<ompaul> Myrtti, do it in -offtopic
<Myrtti> ah, channel missing
 * jussi01 wishes he understood irssi theme files... they never do what I want them too...
<ardchoille> jussi01: irss.org has some notes on that, those helped me when I wrote a few themes
<Myrtti> default.theme has all you need
<jussi01> ardchoille: hmmm, ok, Ill have another look through them.
<ompaul> jussi01, can you see if you can help that <Volvagia356> in the mean time I have to go for a couple of hours
<ompaul> or anyone else for that matter he may have some nasties waiting to jump him next is read his fstab if it fails
<ompaul> gtg
<Myrtti> *snif*
<Gary> mwhahaha
<Myrtti> sucks.
<Gary> your /'s are showing
<Gary> /me etc etc
<jussi01> ardchoille: Im off soon also...
<ardchoille> jussi01: Ok
<jussi01> got to get a Parking spot...
<jussi01> ;)
<Myrtti> /me is very aware about them showing
<Gary> Myrtti, can you lose the preceeding space?
<Gary> give it another go, and i'll try to not remove you first?
<Myrtti> Gary: preceeding space?
<Tm_T> /me doesn't undestand what's this fuss is about
<jussi01> Tm_T: ?
<Myrtti> about my /hellokitty
<Gary> the space before the /me ?
<Myrtti> Gary dear
<Myrtti> /alias me say /me
<Myrtti> :-P
<Myrtti> I've disabled it
<Gary> ahhh
 * Gary tickles Myrtti 
<Tm_T> Gary dear, you should not thread people with removing without proper reason, it's rude
 * jussi01 goes... bye
<Gary> Tm_T, I had reason :p
<Myrtti> Tm_T: :-Å
<Myrtti> jussi01: fairwell ;-)
<jussi01> :D
<Myrtti> farewell, even
<Gary> it was me or her :-)  self defence
<Myrtti> jussi01: I'll write you a nice necrologue on FullCircle
<Tm_T> Myrtti: what's :-Å ?
<Myrtti> a typo
<Tm_T> I see
<Gary> arghh, I'm to ill to figure out how to unban myself :'(
<Myrtti> I unbanned you already
<Myrtti> welcome back, luv
<Tm_T> .
<Gary> I am so not unbanned :p
<Myrtti> I did!
<Myrtti> swear to Gaia!
<Myrtti> now?
<Gary> Cannot join #Ubuntu-Offtopic (You are banned)
<Myrtti> grrhhhmmm
<tomaw> Thu 10:17:49 [freenode] [!] 0 - #ubuntu-offtopic: ban *!*n=Gary@freenode/staff/colchester-lug.gary [by  Myrtti!i=myrtti@wikipedia/Myrtti, 1376 secs ago]
<Myrtti> now?
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<Myrtti> @login
<ubotu> OK
 * Gary cries
<Myrtti> it ... doesn't... show up... in ... bantracker
<Myrtti> now I'm honestly saying WTF
<Gary> lol
<Myrtti> ok, this is why I don't do bans
<Myrtti> /me removes all the banning aliases
<Gary> yeah, alias' can be fun
<ardchoille> Myrtti: auto_bleh.pl
<ubotu> Jamesinator called the ops in #ubuntu (Amazing_139460)
<Myrtti> he had already left
<Jordan_U> Not sure why I am being forewarded to #ubuntu-read-topic, my router has never been susceptible to the DCC exploit before
<Jordan_U> Can anyone unban test and unban me from #ubuntu?
<Essope> how can i recover my password?\
<Jordan_U> Essope, For your nick on freenode or for your computer? ( I assume the former )
<Essope> Jordan_U: freenode
<Essope> apparently it's not what i thought it was.
<Gary> Essope, I can help you with that
<Essope> ok
<Jordan_U> Gary, Can you unban me from #ubuntu and hopefully tell me why I was banned? ( at least AFIK I have never been vulnerable to the DCC exploit )
<Gary> Jordan_U, no, you will have to speak to a ubuntu* op
<Essope> Essope: he's fine, please unban him
<Essope> Gary: ^
<Jordan_U> Essope, Gary isn't an ubuntu op apparently
<Gary> I know he is, but I am not a ubuntu op, I could, but a ubuntu op should do unbans
 * Essope sighs
<Gary> ping Myrtti :-)
<Myrtti> huh
<Myrtti> *blink*
<Jordan_U> Myrtti, Can you unban me from #ubuntu and hopefully tell me why I was banned? ( at least AFIK I have never been vulnerable to the DCC exploit )
<Essope> Jordan_U: done
<Essope> Jordan_U: was set by floodbot.  is that not obvious enough?
<Myrtti> ok, I'm totally lost
<Jordan_U> Essope, No, why was I banned by floodbot?
<Myrtti> /me continues to read about taxation
 * Essope would assume you were banned by floodbot, due to leaving with a specific quit message during the flood
<Pici> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Pici> Gah, I look away for a minute and people are spamming.
<ompaul> Pici, he is not coming back for a long time methinks
<LjL> meagrees
<ompaul> LjL, can you add a livingdaylight nick ban I can't remember the short hand on this box for it
<ompaul> then we can remove the ip
<ompaul> I have a real name ban
<LjL> ompaul: meh, /ban livingdaylight!*@*
<LjL> shortcuts are for losers y'know
<Pici> I'll do the same in -offtopic.
<ompaul> there is that
<ompaul> Pici, +1
<Pici> arg, banlist full
<LjL> in offtopic, yeah
<sysdef> how large is a +L banlist? unlimited?
<Gary> sysdef, 500
 * jussi01 arises from the dead...
<sysdef> :O thx
<ompaul> LjL, pm
 * ompaul gets busy
<Pici> ompaul: thanks, I think I lagged out while trying to query ubotu and unban simultaneously
<ompaul> ack
<jussi01> and, what, pray tell is a necrologue? sigh...
<Gary> why don't you beg for a +L banlist for ubuntu* ?
<ompaul> Gary, no way
<ompaul> Gary, case by case basis only
<ompaul> that would be nutx
<Pici> +Ls are costly.
<Gary> it'd get a bit unmanageble though
<Pici> Forcing us to prune the bans isnt so terrible.
<ompaul> there are layers and levels
<Gary> yeah, you get rid of old ones to be sure
<ompaul> Gary, not always
<LjL> Pici, the bans in -offtopic are kind of non-redundant though
<ompaul> there is one guy on the #ubuntu list
<ompaul> who has been banned for over two years
<Pici> LjL: Oh, indeed.
<ompaul> he is on my personal list of ban on sight any channel
<ompaul> that says #ubuntu*
<Pici> Who is that?
<ompaul> and the great thing is that cos of sagan no one knows except maybe nalioth and seveas
<LjL> cyorxamp?
 * ompaul feels his blood run cold
<Gary> sore subject
 * ompaul warms the plasma ray gun
<Gary> too muh sci-fi channel ompaul
<ompaul> and a few termo nuclear devices
 * jussi01 is so fresh he has _no_ idea what this discussion is about...
<ompaul> thermonuclear
<ompaul> even
<ompaul> jussi01, be happy
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> ompaul: ^^
<ompaul> the happy button
<ompaul> jussi01, be happy
<ompaul> hehe
<jussi01> ^:D
<GoldenPony> just ban Gary
<Tm_T> .
<Gary> i'll ban you good
<jussi01> GoldenPony: what do you have against poor Gary ?
<Gary> she fancies me but knows i'll never return the affection :p
<Gary> now now
<GoldenPony> whoever made him staff.  really!
<Tm_T> erm
<Tm_T> kids, behave
<GoldenPony> jussi01: because he's a gazzak
<jussi01> GoldenPony: hehe, ok
<jussi01> LjL: ping?
<Pici> gary is staff?
<GoldenPony> jussi01: intercepted pong
<GoldenPony> Pici: unfortunately
<Tm_T> Pici: yes he's very stiff
<Tm_T> and in stuff
<GoldenPony> we should all become staff too
 * Pici blinks
<GoldenPony> then maybe someone will be able to approve the gcf
<jussi01> GoldenPony: ok, just wanted to make sure ardchoille got a voice in here...
<jussi01> !nickspam | NorwegianBlueDea
<ubotu> NorwegianBlueDea: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<Pici> Dead dead dead!
<jussi01> :P
 * jussi01 cries and repents...
<Tm_T> kids, behave
 * Pici hides in the corner
<LongPointyStick> oy!  you stay away from that corner!
 * LongPointyStick knows what you're hiding in that corner...
<jussi01> !hobbsee | Pici
<ubotu> Pici: I phear the stick so shhhhh
<ompaul> LongPointyStick, howya doin anyway?
<Pici> Good advice.
<LongPointyStick> ompaul: dead.
<PriceChild> oh dear
<ompaul> LongPointyStick, not very convincing, care to nail yourself to a perch and hang upside down?  (mind you upside down --- you are in .au ,,.....)
<LongPointyStick> i wish
 * ompaul makes LongPointyStick a tea
 * LongPointyStick does not drink tea.
<LongPointyStick> depends what it's got in it though
 * jussi01 hands LongPointyStick a long island iced tea...
<Gary> bully :'( :p
<ompaul> Gary, shadup
 * Gary mutes Gary
<LongPointyStick> poor Gary.
<LongPointyStick> he so deserves it, though
<ompaul> LongPointyStick, ohh stop it
<ompaul> :)
<ompaul> come along children have some tea and scones
 * ompaul rofl
<Gary> I tested stuff in my channel just after getting this cloak, and got told off by Phil :p
<Dave2> :o
<Dave2> how rude!
<Gary> meh
<Dave2> so much kicking :o
<Gary> Dave2, yeah, tell her off then :p
<LongPointyStick> oh, meh.
 * LongPointyStick gives Gary a BOOT TO THE HEAD.
 * Gary parts :p
<LongPointyStick> oh dear.  we lost him.
<ompaul> LongPointyStick why not remove some bugs ;-)
<LongPointyStick> who to abuse now?
 * LongPointyStick already did some
<ompaul> abuse lp and remove more
<ompaul> go for the highest level of one line fixes in one day
<ompaul> or something
<LongPointyStick> hmmm
<jussi01> LongPointyStick: go fix bug 1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<LongPointyStick> 1@bugs.launchpad.net
<LongPointyStick>  status fix released
<LongPointyStick>  status fixreleased
<ompaul> you wish
<jpatrick> don't we all
<jussi01> LongPointyStick: is there a reasoin you are up at this ungodly hour?
<LongPointyStick>  status wontfix is better?
<LongPointyStick> jussi01: i'm dead, therefore have no concept of time.
<ompaul> na
 * LongPointyStick is about to go to the restaurant at the end of the universe.
<jussi01> LongPointyStick: heh..
<ompaul> status temp patch
<Pici> Belgium!
<LongPointyStick> the fjiords of norway!
<ompaul> Pici, if it was not so true it would be funny
<LongPointyStick> the fjords of norway!
<ompaul> LongPointyStick, pining for the fjords
<LongPointyStick> yup
<Pici> Poor Slartibartfast
<ompaul> no actually he was very well paid
<LongPointyStick> in sleep?
<ompaul> sleep 5million years
<ompaul> where is the cost in that
<ompaul> only the mice could afford it
<Pici> I hope he had a good rate on his savings account
<ompaul> hehehe
<jussi01> grrr... I hate my memory...
<jussi01> whats the command to list the ops in a channel... :( I cant find it in /help (or at least dont recognise it)
<LjL>  /cs access #channel list
<Pici> jussi01: the current ops? or people who have access?
<Pici> /names -ops works too in irssi, (for current ops)
<jussi01> Pici: all those who have access...
<Pici> jussi01: listen to LjL
<jussi01> LjL: yeah, thats what i was looking for
<jussi01> thanks
 * jussi01 goes and writes it down...
<LjL> there is no command to list people with +o in a channel, pici's is irssi specific. of course /names works though
<jussi01> LjL: as I use irssi, all is well ;)
<ompaul> LjL, to list who are opped or have the ability?
<LjL> ompaul: there is no command to list those who are opped. there definitely is a command to see who's got the ability, /cs access list
<Pici> ompaul: You missed it, it was /names -ops for irssi
<ompaul> ack
<ompaul> I had the internet broke on my end
<Pici> hot_girl, aka Greg Moore back in #ubuntu fyi.
<Jack_Sparrow> YEa, I see him
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning pici
<Pici> well, I wasn't telling just you, but good morning as well :)
<Jack_Sparrow> I know you were not telling anyone in particular...
<Jack_Sparrow> Just waking up here waiting for coffee to perk
<Myrtti> ach
<Seeker`> lo
<Pici> Welcome back
<Myrtti> thanks
<Myrtti> I almost got an IRC hangover
<Myrtti> then I came for some pickmeup ;-)
<Seeker`> an IRC hangover?
<Myrtti> an addict is an addict
<Myrtti> I feel so pathetic :-P
<Pici> :(
<somerville32> I dream about IRC when I sleep
<somerville32> I kid you not
<somerville32> I have IRC conversations in my sleep
<somerville32> and it is _disturbing_
<Myrtti> ok, somerville32...
<Pici> I've done the same thing.
<Myrtti> you just proved I'm not a basket case :-P
<somerville32> The weird thing is that they're so _real_
<somerville32> I can remember them when I wake up
<somerville32> and I can clearly read the text and everything in my dream
<jpatrick> somerville32: a dream is more powerful than a 1000 experiences
<somerville32> I also work on packages and stuff in my dreams. It is boring watching packages compile while you sleep :S
<somerville32> I often wake up from boredom
<Myrtti> on the other hand
<Myrtti> I don't remember seeing any dreams
<jpatrick> how do I /remove from irssi?
<PriceChild> somerville32, i think you need to get out more
<Myrtti> /quote remove nick :reason
<jpatrick> ah, thanks
<PriceChild> jpatrick, /quote remove nick...... meh Myrtti
<Pici> Yes
<Myrtti> might want to do an alias for it
<Pici> /quote remove $0:$1
<somerville32> PriceChild, Yea. I haven't dreamt about IRC/Ubuntu since last week when I started doing holiday stuff, haha
<Myrtti> /alias remove quote remove $0:$1
 * somerville32 no longer spends his days chatting on IRC, packaging, and hacking on Python 2.6 and 3.0 - he actually talks to people *cheers*
<Myrtti> somerville32: so you've got my past life and I've got yours
<PriceChild> well then i think you need to talk to some different people if you're still dreaming of packaging and irc
<jussi01> Myrtti: I came back alive ;)
<Myrtti> ohmy
<Myrtti> was it horrible?
<jussi01> Myrtti: actually no - it was busy, but not _busy_
<jussi01> Myrtti: we had a park withing about, mmm, 1 min?
<jussi01> -g
<jussi01> only thing was I didnt buy what I went for... :P
<Myrtti> haha
<jussi01> ended up coming home with like 1 million rockets....
<jussi01> and not the radio controlled aircraft I was supposed to get...
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MenZa said: !timevault is <reply> TimeVault is a graphical backup tool for GNOME. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeVault and http://launchpad.net/TimeVault
<PriceChild> !timevault is <reply> TimeVault is a graphical backup tool for GNOME. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeVault
<ubotu> But timevault already means something else!
<PriceChild> !timevault
<Pici> ...
<ubotu> TimeVault is a graphical backup tool for GNOME. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeVault and http://launchpad.net/TimeVault
 * Pici larts spec
<PriceChild> wait a minute...
<jussi01> Pici: what do you think about root_ in #k ? seems to be coming and going all the time, and ircing as root...
<Pici> Yes, Spec has editor privleges, I dont know why.
<MenZa> jussi01: ouch
<Pici> jussi01: probably clueless
 * jussi01 sighs
 * MenZa giggles.
<MenZa> That's a pretty bad mistake.
 * Pici facepalms @ #ubuntu
<nalioth> jussi01: it is not your place to govern other people
<jussi01> nalioth: ok
<nalioth> we should look for behaviour that goes against our policies
<jussi01> nalioth: a good point.
<Pici> jussi01: throw them a rootirc perhaps, but beyond that there really isnt anything we can do.
<jussi01> Pici: done
<nalioth> how do you know that he didn't just put "root" in his 'real name' field, just to screw with all the "we must protect you from yourself" type people?
<nalioth> there is far too much tending to other peoples business in this world
<nalioth> if it's not hurting anybody, let it be
<Pici> We dont.
<nalioth> you are trying to 'protect root from ircing as root" OHH SOO DANGEROUS!!!
<nalioth> it's his box
 * Pici gives nalioth a cookie
<nalioth> if it starts spouting crapola, then we action it
<nalioth> if not, leave the user alone
<LjL> nalioth, people doing stupid things are root impact *me* and *my* computer. zombie machines anyone?
<LjL> s/are/as/
<nalioth> LjL: read what i said.  windows machines don't count
<LjL> nalioth: like irc wars shell accounts are on windows machines, huh?
 * jussi01 crawls into a corner
<Pici> wols: Would it be possible for you to be nicer to our users?  They are not all computer experts.  Please dont call them stupid or say things like 'you make no sense.'  Often they are confused and aren't sure of the correct technical terms to use.
<nalioth> LjL: those get klined permanently (and rarely will you see "root" from a shell account)
<LjL> nalioth: no, but the shell account was obtained by hacking the unix box of someone who didn't give a crap about security
<jpatrick> jussi01: "root_" told me he is still setting up his system
<Pici> I'm not siding with any particular party here, but I've seen my share of people ircing from irssi on a singler user session because they dont know any better.
<jussi01> jpatrick: ahh, ok
<nalioth> actions speak louder than words (or nicks or idents)
<nalioth> all i'm saying
 * Pici actions
 * Pici needs a break
<jussi01> wth? intelikey with root?
<Myrtti> what, where, who, how
 * jussi01 hugs Myrtti ... ( #k ) 
<ompaul> jussi01, wel he is banned from #ubuntu or should be
<Myrtti> that nickname tickles my nervous system somehow
<Myrtti> ah
<jussi01> ompaul: why? ( I thought he has been helpful previously)
<ompaul> did he not attack someone earlier today?
 * ompaul scrolls back
<ompaul> I could be confused but don't think so
<Pici> I think you banned him yesterday ompaul
<jussi01> ompaul: hmmm, weird, Ive always seen him as a helpful guy.
<ompaul> bantracker is slllllllow
<Myrtti> it is
<Myrtti> like a limping sloth
<Pici> Ooh.. very descriptive
<Myrtti> I'm the master of visual descriptions
<Myrtti> especially if they're about pain
<ompaul> Myrtti, hehe
<Pici> Ooh, do one.
<Myrtti> like the headace I get when I don't wear my glasses
<Myrtti> feels like someone tries to dig up my eye with a spoon dipped in liquid nitrogen first
<jussi01> Myrtti: OUch!
<ompaul> jussi01, he came on with a nice bit of piracy rubbish
<ompaul> so I asked once and banned once
<ompaul> you should have known better would not have cut it
<jussi01> ompaul: ahh, ok then.
<ikonia> evening gents
<Pici> Afternoon ikonia
<ikonia> hi Pici
<ikonia> I hope everyone has had a delightful christmas break
<Pici> I had 1 day off.
<ikonia> 1 is better than none
<Pici> Indeed.
<ikonia> I trust is was a good one
<Pici> Very relaxing nonetheless
<ikonia> excellent, thats great to hear
<ikonia> just as it should be at christmas
<PriceChild> Yay random extra € & $ keys are working
<Pici> I think we need a macedonia loco team, or somewhere to punt all these people
<ompaul> €€€€€ lots of it
<ikonia> do you have a big need for euro keys ?
<PriceChild> Now all I have left is the webcam which'll never work, and the multimedia keys which have been hardlocking the machine when I add the module
<PriceChild> ikonia, nope... but they were there not working... so I made them work
<ikonia> very nice
<ikonia> PriceChild: do you have a seperate key for £, $ and Euro ?
<ikonia> or have you replaced a £ for euro ?
<Pici> PriceChild: Did dumpkeys work? or did you do something else?
<PriceChild> I tell a lie... the module doesn't hardlock the machine... but it seems that the machine eventually hardlocks when only if the module is loaded
<PriceChild> Pici, xev and xmodmap... easier than I thought
<Pici> !-supportroot
<ubotu> supportroot has no aliases - added by ompaul on 2007-12-27 01:59:26
<Pici> !-noroot
<ubotu> noroot has no aliases - added by ompaul on 2007-06-23 15:35:34
<PriceChild> only tricky thing was working out a € is "EuroSign"
<Pici> ompaul: duplicating yourself?
<ompaul> no
<ompaul> we had not told nickrud afik
<Pici> Well, which do you like more, because I think both factoids should point to the same thing.
<ompaul> !noroot
<ubotu> Regardless of your choice: Please do not advise against user security policy and create a root password, please see !rootsudo
<ompaul> !forget noroot
<ubotu> I'll forget that, ompaul
<ompaul> they do different jobs
<ompaul> and one if them is now redundant
<ompaul> Pici, get out of the factoid factory please :)
<ikonia> is there an FAQ page in the online documentation
<Pici> ikonia: #ubuntu /topic perhaps?
<ikonia> eg: each ubuntu release has a set of common questions, such as the intel sound card issues, compiz etc etc.
<Pici> Oh.
<ikonia> nah, the common questions are more ubuntu specific
<ikonia> rather than release specific
<jussi01> ikonia: the release notes?
<ikonia> jussi01: not quite what I had in mind
<ikonia> I'm considering writing a common fix page for gutsy
<ikonia> just wondering if anything existed
<ikonia> I've seen a load of guys make a mess of the intel sound driver / alsa
<ikonia> and a few other things
<ikonia> it's only a thought prompted by a user post in #ubuntu just now
<ikonia> just wondering if anything exists
<jussi01> ikonia: Im sure there is more
<ikonia> yeah, I would expect there to be one, but I've just been glancing and couldn't see one
<jussi01> cant think of it at the moment tho
<ikonia> no, no, thats fine.
<ikonia> nice if there is one to update rather than start from scratch.
<jussi01> ikonia: understandably...
<ikonia> I'll continue browsing
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MenZa said: !vimtutor is <reply> vimtutor is an excellent tool for learning how to use vim. It can be found in the vim-full package, among others.
<Pici> you're already here.
<MenZa> I am ?
<MenZa> :(
<MenZa> irssi bothers me right now. Doesn't join all my channels. h8.
<MenZa> :<
<MenZa> brb
<Pici> !vimtutor is <reply> vimtutor is an excellent tool for learning how to use vim. It can be found in the vim-full package, among others.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Pici
<PriceChild> right so acerhk loaded, lets see if the lappy locks randomly after being fine all day
 * MenZa nibbles Pici
<Daviey> MenZa: Clearly irssi is joining the ones worth being in :)
<LjL> Pici: making life complicated 101? :P
<LjL> (i guess, if you use vim...)
<Pici> LjL: I didnt do it!
<LjL> Pici: no but i was talking about the factoid
<LjL> !no vimtutor is an excellent tool for learning how to use vim. It can be found in the vim-full package, among others.
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<MenZa> Daviey: not #latex or #ubuntu-ops :(
<Pricey> Guess what happenned :)
<Pici> Pricey: You randomly locked?
<LjL> Pricey: you stumbled on the power cable?
 * Pricey awards Pici 10 brownie points
<Pici> Yay, brownies.
 * Pricey steals all LjL's brownie points
 * LjL didn't have any
<Pricey> sucks to be you
<Gary> sucks to be him too, keeps on kicking his lan cable out
<LjL> indeed
<ubotu> graft called the ops in #ubuntu (^^barbi^^)
<ikonia> little help in ubuntu please.
<ikonia> ^^barbi^^ being a pain, flooding with random
<crdlb> that's the second time he's been removed today btw
<Myrtti> next one will surely be worth a ban
<ikonia> and he's back
<ikonia> doing the same again
<ikonia> thank you
<Myrtti> there, see?
<Myrtti> ;-)
<jussi01> hello Seveas :)
<ardchoille> hi Seveas
<LjL> hi-light seveas
<Seveas> ola
<jussi01> heehe
<MenZa> evening Seveas
<Gary> oh no it's Seveas
<Myrtti> not tonight dear, I've got a headache
<Amaranth> *cough*
<Amaranth> That reminds me of a joke
<Amaranth> Guy walks into the bedroom carrying a glass of water and two aspirin, his wife asks "What's that for?" "Your headache", he says. "But I don't have a headache." "Gotcha!"
<MenZa> hahahahaha
<ardchoille> lol
<ardchoille> Amaranth: Good one
<Seveas> :D
<jussi01> Ok, Im a little unsure of protocol here, we have a guy in #k (plukin) who is joining an parting many times (maybe ~20 in 15 mins) - its quietend off now, but Id like to know for next time.
<Myrtti> ask him if he's got a problem with the connection
<Amaranth> jussi01: Did it look like connection problems?
<Myrtti> or if he's trying out a irc client script or like?
<jpatrick> "Client quit"
<jpatrick> jussi01: i'd !away
<Amaranth> So he was screwing with something
<Myrtti> ^
<Myrtti> or if he'd need som ehelp with his client
<jussi01> ok.
<Myrtti> I'd assume good faith first :-)
<Myrtti> good will, even
<Myrtti> Idunno
<Myrtti> let me get that aspirin
<MenZa> This is where it would look really bad if I did a /me hands Myrtti an aspirin, right?
<Myrtti> dear, I've got my stash of drugs always with me
<Myrtti> traveling sickness pills, allergy, headache, whatnot.
<ikonia> guys total bad language freak in #ubuntu
<ubotu> Flare183 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<MenZa> ahh, the beauty of !ops
<Myrtti> if only they'd use the pipe
<Dave2> it has beauty?
 * MenZa always does that.
<MenZa> wtf
<MenZa> a Dave2 in MAH ubuntus?
<Dave2> I've been here for quite a while, y'know
<MenZa> Still feels wrong :(
<Gary> good things always feel wrong
<Dave2> pft.
<Myrtti> I'm not particularly happy with the conduct of one JimmyDee (currently ClutzyDee) at -ot
<Myrtti> he's tiptoeing on the border of !o4o all the time
<Myrtti> on the edge, even
<Myrtti> and probably just me being tiresome old windbag complainin about irrelevant things
<jussi01> LjL: having bot issues?
<LjL> who me?
<jussi01> LjL: bestbot has joined and left from #k several times...
<ikonia> anyone free to keep an eye on what's going on in #ubuntu
 * PriceChild looks
<ikonia> thanks ! keep an eye on naudiz
<ikonia> thanks, the advice he was giving out was too dangerous
<LjL> [23:10:07] <naudiz> thanks you just made me decide to uninstall ubuntu and to install Fedora 8
<LjL> [23:10:14] <naudiz> You dumb asshole
<ikonia> great,
<Pici> People are so rude
<ikonia> let #fedora deal with him
<Myrtti> that reminds me of someone last week
<ikonia> yes, people are rude for no reason apart from being a child.
<Gary> fedora 8 is out, great, I'm outta here :p
<Gary> :'(
<Gary> don't do that, please, i'll get told off :p
<ompaul> Gary, then don't troll :P
 * ompaul runs
<LjL> Gary: do you think that really encourages me to stop doing it?
<Gary> LjL, but think of the cloak being kicked into other channels eh
<LjL> Gary: meh, i hadn't even noticed the cloak before i kicked you. and, good excuse to be in one more channel to monitor. hope you haven't parted yet.
<Gary> I did, they scared me :p
 * LjL barely keeps from laughing at gary's cloak anyway
<PriceChild> Gary, you'd get told off for being kicked?!
<Gary> PriceChild, no idea :p
<PriceChild> LjL, well there you go then
<LjL> yeah... well, i guess he gets told off for anything and everything
<LjL> PriceChild: still thinking of responding to the blog appeal? :)
<Myrtti> /me tries to cuddle up in her own cloak and shivers
<LjL> i'm not
<PriceChild> hehe
<PriceChild> I can see you turning into a good nalioth, LjL.​
<LjL> PriceChild: maybe, but it would require being told off *by* nalioth some 1000 times before achieving that. and, he still manages to do that *anyway*, so...
<PriceChild> Hehe I think he's given up on telling me off now :)
<Gary> nalioth makes a good teacher :p
 * Gary sucks up
<danzigrules> Could someone help/tell me why I am bannned from #ubuntu? Thank you kindly
<LjL> second
<LjL> Gary: ok, my turn to refresh now
<LjL> 2007-12-27T16:46:17 <ompaul> !test
<LjL> 2007-12-27T16:46:17 <danzigrules> [ Rule 3 ] I did a very good job ;p
<Pici> !test
<LjL> danzigrules: bots and talking scripts aren't allowed in #ubuntu
<ubotu> Failed.
<danzigrules> [ Rule 2 ] Mark needed me to fix his script
<danzigrules> ok. I didn't even know I had that still on, thats what I get for helping friends out.
<danzigrules> I will look for it
<danzigrules> thank you much
<LjL> danzigrules: i'll unban you when you tell me it's disabled
<danzigrules> I believe it is off
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<ompaul> looks like it is
<ompaul> danzigrules, the ban is lifted
<danzigrules> Sorry about that, Thank you
<ikonia> really nice to see someone apologise then say thank you
<Gary> yeah
<Gary> I got thanked loads today :-)
<ikonia> arn't you the lucky one
<LjL> Gary: unthanks
<Gary> mind you, all mine are for cloaks, so it is when the users want you to do something for them
<LjL> Gary: can you give me a cloak for my bot? i don't remember the bot's name though, but i remember it's registered by someone else. oh and i don't want to give anyone my email. by the way, could you make me an op in a channel i've never joined?
<Gary> LjL, sure thing
<ikonia> Gary: please make my dinner while you are taking requests
<Gary> yeah, I do get a lot of spam too
<LjL> gary, can you unban me from efnet?
 * Gary gives up :'(
<rob> /msg efnet please unban LjL
<LjL> wow, *that* guy must get a lot of spam.
<rob> I guess :)
<rob> but thats about a freenode staffer's limit of power on efnet
<tomaw> LjL: unban you on efnet?
<LjL> tomaw, i'm perfectly free to enter efnet, i was just fooling around with gary :P
<tomaw> bah :(
<tomaw> I thought there could be some interesting story about you getting yourself glined
<LjL> well, i used to be unable to join several networks (especially IRCNet) due to my ISP being silly and giving me a NAT IP instead of real IP of my own
<LjL> but that's not even the case anymore most of the time
<tomaw> ah
<nalioth> LjL: we DO have requests from folks to unban them from other networks
<LjL> nalioth: yes, i've seen that in #fn
<tomaw> we also sometimes have the contacts to see them through ;)
<Rufus_> the other channel said to ask to be tested?
<Rufus_> im sure that its fixed now
#ubuntu-ops 2007-12-28
<LjL> Rufus_: let me check
<LjL> Rufus_: yes, it seems fixed
<LjL> PriceChild: pity, the nickname kernelpanic is already registered
<Rufus_> thank you ljl
<PriceChild> haha
<PriceChild> nope, laptop decided to turn off wireless to save power when i closed the lid and didn't touch it for half an hour
<PriceChild> The bots did well there, guess that was a death?
<PriceChild> oh i guess the first lot must have been flooded off or something
<LjL> eh?
<LjL> oh, attack
<LjL> was smoking
<LjL> ah split
<LjL> PriceChild: it's reassuring that this time too, -J was set well before the actual split
<LjL> (at last on my side of the split)
<PriceChild> :)
<PriceChild> LjL, howcome they aren't reporting in -monitor?
<LjL> PriceChild, bot2 doesn't report on splits, and the other two were on the other side of the split. also, they only report when chanserv isn't pingable... when other bots are not pingable, they don't say anything
<PriceChild> right ok thanks
<LjL> rationale being that if chanserv isn't replying, then a human op may want to get +o just to be sure
<LjL> if bots aren't replying, it might just be they're lagged
<LjL> and if you see them setting -J in #ubuntu, it means a bot isn't replying to ping anyway
<Gary> nice nick - BloodyScum (n=BloodySc@c-76-114-114-239.hsd1.tn.comcast.net) has joined #ubuntu-offtopic
<PriceChild> jdong, would have a field day with that
<PriceChild> tm has a wierd cloak with slashes then dots
<PriceChild> then a slash
<LjL> PriceChild, that's nal's two personalities fighting on what a cloak should look like
<Gary> I could sort it out if you like :p
<PriceChild> Gary, you're at that level already?!
<PriceChild> Who're you paying and how much? :P
<Gary> lol
<LjL> it's not cash is it?
<Gary> I've not bribed anyone okay
<PriceChild> well it depends on our definition of bribe
<LjL> indeed
<Gary> there were no bribes
<LjL> you just go on denying it
<Gary> meh
<nalioth> the cloak works fine
<LjL> nalioth, for goodness sake, i didn't even highlight you
<Gary> lol
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-server, Kamping_Kaiser said: ubotu, ebox is something you should know about. perhaps an -op will tell you (Ping ops :P)
<ubotu> In ubotu, MenZa said: !drink is <reply> Remember kids; don't drink and IRC!
<MenZa> We need that factoid :(
<LjL> !lazy is <reply> But perhaps operators are lazy, and would rather wait for you to submit a good factoid entry instead...
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> !lazy > kamping_kaiser    (kamping_kaiser, see the private message from Ubotu)
<MenZa> LjL: hahaha
<LjL> !drink-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply> Remember kids; don't drink and IRC!
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<MenZa> LjL: good one.
<Kamping_Kaiser> LjL, i dont know enough about ebox
<LjL> *grin*
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> btw, i got a message from 'ubotwo' - <Ubotwo> Factoid lazy not found
<LjL> yeah sorry, ubotwo is stationing here too
 * Kamping_Kaiser pokes Ubotwo dont stalk me :|
<Kamping_Kaiser> so yeah, i wont submit a good one ;)
<LjL>  eBox is a framework for the development and deployment of security-wise network services in small and medium-sized networks, offering a simplified graphical interface to non expert users.
<LjL> that's *so* clear and informative
<LjL> not
<LjL> i mean, i still don't have a clue what the heck it is
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe. is it intended as a webmin replacement?
<PriceChild> i think its an alternative isn't it?
<LjL> oh, well that's something at least
<LjL> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system
<Kamping_Kaiser> webmin isnt in debian/ubuntu anymore, ebox is just coming in.
<LjL> !no webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system - Consider "ebox" instead
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<PriceChild> i'm wrong then :)
<LjL> !info ebox
<ubotu> ebox: eBox - Base framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-0ubuntu9 (gutsy), package size 127 kB, installed size 1220 kB
<Kamping_Kaiser> anyhow, thought i'd drop by about that factoid. catch you next time ;)
<tonyyarusso> I still don't understand what ebox is
<LjL> tonyyarusso: a development for the security of deployment of framework-wise small services, duh! it's that easy
<tonyyarusso> ...
<ardchoille> Seveas: When you have a chance, I'd like to get access to bantracker please :)
<crdlb> watch out for Romney_08 [i=Romney_0@166.165.140.116]
<crdlb> political spammer
<ardchoille> Thanks for the head up
<nalioth> klined
<nalioth> y'all lmk
<tonyyarusso> ty
<ardchoille> nalioth: Thank you :)
<nalioth> it is a proxy-hopping troll, so he'll be back within minutes
<ardchoille> nalioth: i=Romney_0@75.116.45.99
<nalioth> ardchoille: he's where he belongs
<ardchoille> I see that :)
<nalioth> if you see him outside the asylum, spamming, please lmk
<ardchoille> Will do
<ardchoille> Hmm.. he's back and I remember that IP from somewhere.
<ardchoille> Yurivilca perhaps?
<crdlb> I think they just have the same ISP
<ardchoille> Ah
<ardchoille> Wow, this guy is persistent
<nalioth> i know
<ardchoille> So is nalioth it seems :)
<tonyyarusso> Where's my ompaul when I need codec advice...grr...
<tonyyarusso> or nixternal - if you're around you'd probably be helpful too
<nixternal> ey?
<ardchoille> nalioth: I'm glad you're here and doing what you do.
<tonyyarusso> nixternal: See #ubuntu-offtopic starting at 21:48 please.
 * MenZa eyes tonyyarusso
<nixternal> I will have to wait for the irc logs on ubuntu-offtopic...I don't idle in there
<nalioth> guys, here is nickrud for whatever y'all wanted to tell him
<nickrud> so, nalioth has dragged me in here ...
<tonyyarusso> nixternal: Oh, sorry.  I'll recap then.
<nalioth> !supportroot
<ubotu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<tonyyarusso> I'm going to be publishing a video on my church's web site.  I'm going to recommend Ogg Theora for the format, of course.  However, since while free, most people don't have decoders for it, I'm guessing it would probably be wise to offer a second, less free but more common, format, with appropriate warnings, etc.
<nalioth> nickrud: that is what they wanted you to see ^^^^
<tonyyarusso> My question is, of the non-free video formats, which is the closest to being free (ie, least completely disgusting) while still coming pre-installed on Windows?
<nickrud> nalioth, ah, ompaul showed me that already
<nalioth> nickrud: oh, ok.
<nickrud> :)
<nixternal> tonyyarusso: that I have no clue about...I haven't installed a codec on windows since...never :)
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, you did hear they've taken ogg from the html spec, right?
<elkbuntu> s/they've taken/they're likely taking
<nixternal> elkbuntu: you mean Google has taken ogg from the html spec
<nixternal> can't believe they listened to a bogus letter from nokia of all things
<elkbuntu> nixternal, i thought it was the w3c
<nixternal> read the spec and see who it is signed by
<nixternal> you won't see w3c in it, but you will see Google signatures left and right
<elkbuntu> nixternal, i havent exactly had time to read up properly on it, just seen all the moaning around irc
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: Yeah - stupid corporations
<MenZa> I suggest we watch...
 * MenZa checks.
<nixternal> Google is nothing more than Microsoft in Open Source clothing
<MenZa> Xplicit.
<MenZa> In #-ot
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu (Mitt4Prez)
<murlidhar> it's been a long time since i visited ubuntu channel and now when i try to join i am being banned. this is my favorite channel . i did not do any wrong. help me
<murlidhar> any reason for being banned
 * sysdef pings nalioth
<nalioth> sysdef: yes?
<sysdef> just because murlidhar
<sysdef> he looked so sad
<nalioth> sysdef: you can help him
<sysdef> me?
<sysdef> how?
<nalioth> you can look at the banlist just like any of us
<sysdef> heh, that's a good start. well
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu (GoMittGo)
<MenZa> Sheesh
<MenZa> That guy keeps coming back.
<nalioth> ya'll let me kline that fool, please
<nalioth> just /quiet him, please
<MenZa> good good
<nalioth> he's at 32 and counting for the evening
<MenZa> nalioth: 75.116.3.165
 * MenZa yawns
<MenZa> Jesus Christ, that guy just won't stay away
<MenZa> He's been in #irssi, too, I can see
<MenZa> and a ton of other channels, I suspect
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: would it be sensible to put blanket quiets on *mitt* and *romney* nicks in the major channels for a bit?
<nalioth> romney, yes
<MenZa> not a bad idea, if you ask me. Question is, if he won't just pick a nick lick "m1tt" or "r0mney"
<nalioth> mitt* maybe
<MenZa> hmm
<nalioth> he has shown he'll change his nick
<MenZa> yeh
<tonyyarusso> Don't suppose you have a handy little list of the ones he's used so far eh?
<nalioth> sure
<MenZa> GoRomneyGo, Mitt4Prez are the ones I can recall
<MenZa> ottomh
<MenZa> Anyway; must dash.
<MenZa> Bed calls.
<nalioth> gomittgo mitt4prez romney_08
<MenZa> Fri Dec 28 06:54:27 CET 2007
<Amaranth> I just did *Mitt*!*@75.116.*
<nalioth> and 'republican'
<elkbuntu> gomittgo too
<MenZa> Night, enjoy the opering.
<tonyyarusso> are all of his proxies 75.116.?
<MenZa> no
<MenZa> [2007-28-12 05:30:50 CET]  -!- MittRomney [i=MittRomn@166.165.130.255] has quit [K-lined]
<Amaranth> Those are the only two I've seen in #ubuntu
<Amaranth> err, that's the only one i mean
<Amaranth> two different IPs, both started with 75.116
<Amaranth> Anyway, it's better than nothing
<MenZa> The above is from #ubuntu
<MenZa> Yep
<MenZa> Anyway, I was heading for bed, wasn't I?
<MenZa> :)
<Amaranth> He'll eventually have to either go completely weird with the nicks and IPs or give up
<elkbuntu> at worst, it weeds out the predictable stuff and gives us more stuff to pattern match
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: unfortunatly he's using different IPs (otw, i'd have already issued a blanket kline)
<nalioth> he's using more than 6
<nalioth> or 'he's used more than 6 so far'
<nalioth> this is a professional troll
<tonyyarusso> sigh
<elkbuntu> nalioth, get your dcc ban script out and make it trigger on 'mitt' and 'romney' instead ;)
<nalioth> elkbuntu: i wish
<nalioth> now romney4prez
<nalioth> oh crap, now he's cloning
<nalioth> mittromney08 now
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: you keeping track?
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: so far, yes, but on my way to bed
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: you can't sleep
<nalioth> you have to help me stay awake
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: oh dear...
<tonyyarusso> My hilights should at least notify me of any nicks he uses in the half-dozen channels I'm joined to tonight
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: just go read lots of really dumb things on bash.org, and go through the entire archives of xkcd and userfriendly
<nalioth> but then i wouldn't be watching the network  :(
<robotgeek> i like new xkcd :)
<tonyyarusso> Then find some channel that actually interests you to check every 30 seconds to stay awake?
 * nalioth klines tonyyarusso 
<tonyyarusso> o noes!
<ubotu> bruenig called the ops in #ubuntu (GOP_Primaries)
<nalioth> now GOP_Primaries
<tonyyarusso> grrr
<elkbuntu> that one is way off the trend
<ardchoille> nalioth: Any way I can help out?
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: Same name though (GoMittGo)
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: Do you know if the spammer has been hitting any of the following so far?: #ubuntu+1, #xubuntu, #ubuntu-classroom
<elkbuntu> hasnt hit +1 according to my scrollback
<tonyyarusso> good
<nalioth> not yet.  professional trolls only hit high capacity channels
<tonyyarusso> mornin' Hobbsee
<tonyyarusso> (I think?)
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, 5:40pm
<tonyyarusso> oh bah
 * tonyyarusso 's timezone-fu is clearly failing today
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: what zone is that over there anyway?
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, +10
<elkbuntu> or actually +11 during daylight savings
<elkbuntu> o.O
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: So lessee...that puts you -8 from me, but on the next day?
<tonyyarusso> but that would be 4:40, not 5:40
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: another IP for you if you looked away ^^
<Hobbsee> heya tonyyarusso
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, the us/ca are between 16 and 20 hours behind us
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: thanks
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: I'm UTC-6, so if I'm an even offset, and you're an even offset, and there are an even number of hours in the day, and the current hour here is even, then your hour should be even, no?
<elkbuntu> eh?
 * tonyyarusso is still confused by the 5:40.  It's 00:47 here now.
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, just use timeanddate.com
<Hobbsee> or @now sydney
<WGGMk> To whom should I direct a request to be 'unbanned' from #ubuntu???
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<Hobbsee> WGGMk: please define valid topics of #ubuntu
<WGGMk> Hobbsee: not sure I follow, you want examples of valid topics?
<Hobbsee> WGGMk: yes
<WGGMk> Hobbsee: anything generally related to help of ubuntu and sometimes on a stretch other debian related arch???
<Hobbsee> WGGMk: so, how does what you pasted in there yesterday relate to that?
<WGGMk> Hobbsee: it doesnt, however untill this morning my kid was using my laptop to get on the net. She pasted some link for mini cities I believe, today I cant login to #ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> And so concludes another lesson in user accounts and computer security :)
<WGGMk> Hobbsee: normally she uses her MAC but I was rearranging my network physically and the only thing with net access now is my server and the laptop from my wireless AP.. I honestly didnt believe she would load up my IRC chat channels
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> WGGMk: ban removed, please don't let it happen again.
<WGGMk> Hobbsee: much appreciated. If you look at my records, I have not and never will advertise in a support channel, however in hindsight of what transpired yesterday... Ive added daddy's IRC channels to the dansguardian list.. =)
<Hobbsee> WGGMk: hehe :)
<Hobbsee> WGGMk: yeah, there's only one ban listed for that IP
<WGGMk> Hobbsee: again, I apologize for my lack of 'adult' supervision. and please pass my thanks on to whomever it was that spoke with my daughter. she got a real scare =)
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> will do
<WGGMk> have a good night/day to you all
<Hobbsee> you too
<nalioth> "a good scare"? whatever did you tell her, Hobbsee ?
<Hobbsee> nalioth: it was pici
<Hobbsee> not me :P
 * nalioth wonders . . . 
<Fujitsu> Haha.
<Myrtti> hello gizmoarena, how may we help you today?
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: Say, what's the next-freeest video format after Theora?  I was leaning towards MPEG-4 part 2.
<ompaul> some of the MPEG-4 stuff comes from MIT but not all of it - so you can't say anything about it in terms of freedom most of it is from the lock in specialists
<ompaul> copyright extremists
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, but pretty much everything seems to be.
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: My issue is this - I want to publish a video clip on my church web site.  The people doing the video stuff should be able to produce whatever I ask for.  I plan to put up a Theora version with big ol' "preferred" markers and such, but something else (supported out of the box by Windows) with a warning about the codec's nature, for those who refuse to install another codec (or can't).
<ompaul> ahh pretty much anything else can be looking for money
<ompaul> how about allowing the producers to pick a format of their own
<ompaul> as you saw from the recent MP3 suit you can licence the material from lots of people and others with a claim can still hit you
<tonyyarusso> true
<Amaranth> the only video format windows does OOTB is WMV
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth: eh?  you sure?
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MenZa said: !getdeb is <reply> http://www.getdeb.net is a website with tons of community-built packages for Ubuntu. Remember, packages from the Ubuntu !repositories are generally safer and better built, so unless you're searching for a package that has no candidate in the Ubuntu repositories, or a version newer than one found in the Ubuntu repositories, it is recommended to use the repository version.
<MenZa> That might need re-phrasing.
 * MenZa isn't good with words this morning.
<ardchoille> Looks good to me
 * ompaul thinks MenZa na can't be having that - let them get their packages into multiverse seveas or medibuntu ;-)
<ompaul> it is too wordy and I ain't got my sissors
<Myrtti> I'm officially getting annoyed by ClutzyDee's on the edge of !o4o-behaviour now
<Myrtti> and he's back. Lets see what tricks he manages to pull off this time before I /hellokitty him
<MenZa> Myrtti: He's been like this since yesterday
<MenZa> hm
<ompaul> MenZa, since before
<MenZa> Not that I've noticed, but I wouldn't be surprised.
<ompaul> MenZa, he is on the edge of the ice for a while now
<MenZa> right
<Myrtti> he's been getting on my nerves since the first glance I actively noticed him at -ot
<ompaul> Myrtti, he is now ready for kitties claws or for my hammer
<MenZa> haha
<wols_> what does !o4o mean?
<Myrtti> !o4o
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-ops. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<Myrtti> haha
<Myrtti> I see it has $C innit
<Myrtti> wols_: offtopic for -offtopic
<wols_> thx
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MenZa said: !utk24 is <reply> For information on how to play Unreal Tournament 2004, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/Native/UnrealTournament2004
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MenZa said: !ut is <reply> For information on how to play Unreal Tournament, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/Native/UnrealTournament - for Unreal Tournament 2004, see !utk24
<elkbuntu> utk24? shoudlnt that be ut2k4?
<MenZa> ...
<MenZa> Yes.
<MenZa> Well, correct it :)
<elkbuntu> !ut is <reply> For information on how to play Unreal Tournament, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/Native/UnrealTournament - for Unreal Tournament 2004, see !ut2k4
<ubotu> I'll remember that, elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> !ut2k4 is <reply> For information on how to play Unreal Tournament 2004, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/Native/UnrealTournament2004
<elkbuntu> !ut2k4
<ubotu> For information on how to play Unreal Tournament 2004, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/Native/UnrealTournament2004
<MenZa> Wonderful, elkbuntu
<ubotu> Vorbote called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Myrtti> !supportroot
<ubotu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<Myrtti> I love that factoid
<linuxfce> can i please be unbanned?
<ompaul> no
<ompaul> you were asked a few times to cool it
<ompaul> you ignored it
<ompaul> I even warned you very verbosely
<linuxfce> i didnt ignore it, i said i'd respect it
<linuxfce> i dont get verbose messages
<linuxfce> im on pidgin
<ompaul> well the respect shown was zero
<ompaul> JimmyDee, ?
<JimmyDee> just wanted to pop in and appologize for that whole Feisty thing, I was way outta line
<ompaul> JimmyDee, fine
<ompaul> anything else?
<JimmyDee> not really
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> I'll smack him some day
<ompaul> linuxfce, I'll consider removing that ban tomorrow
<ompaul> is there anything else?
<linuxfce> no theres nothing else
<ompaul> come back tomorrow
<elkbuntu> linuxfce, then i encourage you to leave the channel, since this isnt an idling channel
<white_eagle> LjL, please take the ban off, I gotta ask a question in ubuntu
<white_eagle> then put it again if you want
<stdin> white_eagle: but that what would be the point of the ban?
<ompaul> Gary, you here?
<Gary> nope
<Gary> umm, yeah
<ompaul> Gary, pm me plase
<ompaul> pelase
<ompaul> please even
<MenZa> Hmm, I actually have a bit of a query.
<MenZa> Whom should I talk to, if I were interested in taking over a currently dead #ubuntu-* channel?
<elkbuntu> what channel?
<MenZa> #ubuntu-youth
<MenZa> I spoke to you about this, elkbuntu
<MenZa> The current owner has abandoned the project, I believe
<Gary> maybe he grew up? :p
 * MenZa slaps Gary
<MenZa> Lies.
<elkbuntu> MenZa, i'll see what i can do
<MenZa> Thanks, elkbuntu
<Pici> Myrtti: +1 for you in offtopic
<Myrtti> I just had to say it
<MenZa> elkbuntu: I encourage you to poke me by e-mail when you know anything; lasse@havelund.org
<elkbuntu> MenZa, ok
<MenZa> Wuh-oh.
<MenZa> #-ot; potential troll
<Pici> MenZa: which one?
<MenZa> [2007-28-12 16:18:32 CET]  < articpenguin3800> is ubuntu unstable
<ikonia> articpenguin ?
<MenZa> What a comment to join with.
<ikonia> maybe a geniune question
<ikonia> not everyone knows
<MenZa> true
<Vorian> back
<Vorian> shhesh
<Vorian> sorry
<Pici> tsk tsk
<Vorian> :)
<Vorian> forgot the /
<Vorian> obviously :P
<Pici> ...
<Pici> livingdaylight in #ubuntuforums
<MenZa> Pici: *facepalm*
<ikonia> Hmmm automatix in #ubuntu.....interesting nick
<Myrtti> automatrix
<Pici> I've seen him a few times.
<ikonia> he's not done anything
<ikonia> just an interesting nick.
<ikonia> anhh its matrix
<ikonia> not matix
<Pici> Vorian: I'm ignoring him (well not /ignore, but you know).
<Vorian> sure
<Vorian> problem solved
<Pici> Hes already gotten realname bans in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic
<Vorian> a benevolent troll
<Myrtti> who
<Pici> MenZa: livingdaylight
<Vorian> livingdaylight
<Myrtti> a
<MenZa> Pici: I swa.
<MenZa> saw*
<Vorian> aka eternaljoy
<Pici> er, menza != myrtti
<MenZa> oic
 * MenZa nods
<jpatrick> arg
<jpatrick> gastonarg - I've just banned for trolling on #kubuntu-es, he keeps connecting from a different ip, can someone help?
<MenZa> Sounds like you need a freenode oper
<MenZa> nalioth: you 'round?
<ikonia> jpatrick: does he have anything unique about his username ?
<Pici> jpatrick: ban on gastonarg!*@*  perhaps?
<ikonia> there you go
<MenZa> :)
<jpatrick> gastonarg [i=opera@190.51.255.122]
<jpatrick> he was gastonarg3 etc, at first
<ikonia> sounds delightful
<Pici> or even  gastonarg*!i=opera@*
<ikonia> jpatrick: can you not let him in and mute him ?
<MenZa> so.. +b gastonarg*!*@* ?
<ikonia> jpatrick: until a solution is found
<nalioth> MenZa: hi
<jpatrick> ikonia: good point
<ikonia> ahhh the cavelry is here
<MenZa> indeed
<MenZa> nalioth: we need your k-line stick
<nalioth> MenZa: oh?
<Pici> How is a k-line going to help with a changing ip?
<MenZa> It won't.
<MenZa> However, as far as I know, trolling is against freenode policy
<MenZa> Also
 * MenZa collapses on his keyboard and snores loudly
<jpatrick> on he's on #ubuntu-es...
<nalioth> MenZa: info please (my ESP is in the shop today)
<jpatrick> nalioth: gastonarg [i=opera@190.51.255.122] is trolling on the *ubuntu-es channels
<MenZa> :)
<nalioth> where are the ops?
<MenZa> There.
<jpatrick> he keeps reconnecting with a different ip
 * MenZa points.
<MenZa> Hopefully he'll run out of IPs eventually. o_O
<MenZa> ...or patience.
<nalioth> jpatrick: that leaves you with the option to utilize different ban masks or ban modes
<Pici> uh oh.
<LjL-Kornbluth> server desync
<LjL-Kornbluth> lots of it
<LjL-Kornbluth> perhaps a death
<LjL-Kornbluth> as i was saying.
<Pici> I was wondering too, ubotu was a bit too silent.
<MenZa> hmm
<Pici> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Pici> Close enough.
<LjL-Kornbluth> set -J someone
<LjL-Kornbluth> here it shows as still set
<Pici> Done.
<ikonia> can someone take action against doom_unleashed in #ubuntu please.
<ikonia> getting tedious now
<Pici> already done.
<ikonia> ok he's back and starting again
<Pici> ikonia: Sorry, wasnt sure if he was trolling or legitimally asking questions at first.
<ikonia> no no, don't apologies
<ikonia> apologise even
<Myrtti> Pici: I think it's correct to first remove them
<Myrtti> and only if they return AND continue their bad behaviour, THEN kb
<Pici> Myrtti: I did remove first, but he came back.
<Myrtti> indeed
<LjL> since i was on the bad side of the split... did the bots -J at all on the good side?
<nalioth> nope
<nalioth> they just stood around and looked on
<Pici> Do the bots try to be on different servers?
<Doom_unleashed> Why was I banned just asking things waaaaaah
<LjL> Pici: no
<LjL> but they should
<LjL> however, they should also have set -J when they saw a split
<LjL> no matter which server
<Doom_unleashed> Why was I banned waaaaaah
<Doom_unleashed> T_T
<Doom_unleashed> T_T
<Doom_unleashed> Y.Y
<LjL> [17:51:25] [Whois] Anubis is i=marky-b@im.gonna.fuck.your.mom.allnight.nl (Anubis)
<LjL> banned on grounds of unacceptable hostname
<LjL> Anubis: i'm sure your bouncer provides some... uh, nicer hostnames?
<Anubis> i didnt set it up
<Anubis> im using my buddys bnc
<MenZa> Anubis: can I suggest you register a user account with freenode, and get an unaffiliated cloak?
<MenZa> !register | Anubis
<ubotu> Anubis: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<LjL> good call
<Anubis> it should auto with xchat
<MenZa> Well
<LjL> Anubis, auto what? cloaks have to be requested manually
<MenZa> You are identified to services; you just don't have a cloak.
<Anubis> :S
<MenZa> Try sending a private message to Turducken, or nalioth requesting one.
<Anubis> why do you mean by cloak?
<Pici> Or asking in #freenode
<LjL> !hostmask
<ubotu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<nalioth> MenZa: private?
<nalioth> MenZa: why not just ask me in a channel?
<MenZa> nalioth: that's another option. :)
<Gary> or me :p
<LjL> Gary: no.
<Pici> Gary: I think thats a conflict of interest.
<LjL> yeah, i conflict with your interests
<MenZa> What the shit
<MenZa> ...
<MenZa> Also, wrong channel.
 * MenZa cries.
<Pici> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> i guess.
<MenZa> Re-ordering my channels on irssi was never a good thing.
<LjL> MenZa: that's twice in two days, looking to get yourself banned? :P
<MenZa> Twice in two days?
 * MenZa doesn't remember the last one
<LjL> MenZa: well you ran fsck yesterday
<MenZa> Oh yeah
<MenZa> ...
<MenZa> That was an honest brainfart. :(
<LjL> yeah yeah
 * MenZa pets LjL
<Jack_Sparrow> Careful..  he bites
<LjL> indeed
<Gary> and is cruel :'(
<Myrtti> hm
<LjL> Gary: yes.
<MenZa> well durrr
<Arwen> Seveas, are you there? No chance you'd unban me after all this time is there?
<Seveas> Arwen, nope
<Arwen> tssk, so touchy
<Seveas> nothing touchy about that :)
<ardchoille> @login
<Seveas> nalioth, LjL: incoming council request
<Seveas> <sysdef> hi there. we [ the ops of #ubuntu-de(-*) ] need to get a channel back. first the channel was lost to spammer, now he's lost to ... dunno. please transfer #ubuntu-de-treffpunkt to juliux, dennda or to me. thanks a lot :)
<Seveas> <sysdef> you seems to be the owner of the #ubuntu-* namespace
<Seveas> <sysdef> -s
<Seveas> <Seveas> the ubuntu irc council (found in #ubuntu-ops) is the owner
<Seveas> <Seveas> Please ask them
<Seveas> fwiw, I support the request, have seen the troubles with -treffpunkt before
<nalioth> i wish they'd make up their mind
<nalioth> they wanted it forwarded to #ubuntu-de-offtopic last week
<Seveas> heh
<Pici> sysdef is in here too....
<LjL> sysdef, may mitsuhiko or smurfix ping us about that?
<sysdef> is dennda or juliux also ok?
<sysdef> never seen smurfix there
<sysdef> and we see mitsuhiko every 2-3 weeks
<nalioth> sysdef: what ACTUALLY do you want done with #ubuntu-de-treffpunkt?
<LjL> sysdef, i'd like one of the contacts of #ubuntu-de... i guess if you really guarantee me that they wouldn't have problems with the contact change, we can do it anyway
<LjL> i see juliux has some pretty high level in -de anyway so i guess it's ok
<sysdef> k, i have access 30 there
<sysdef> i'll ask him...
<dennda> hi fellows :)
<Pici> LjL: floodbots just went a bit nuts in #ubuntu fyi
<LjL> Pici: they probably just set modes on their own servers, but we're seeing them all in a row now
<LjL> hi dennda
<ardchoille> To whom do I speak about bantracker access? I feel it would assist my performance as an op in kubuntu.
<LjL> ardchoille, we'll take care of that when possible. currently it's a bit complicated, but we're pretty aware of the issue
<ardchoille> LjL: Ah, thank you very much :)
<white_eagle> oh Pici
<white_eagle> why?
<white_eagle> spec said that also
<white_eagle> Pici, please respond
<white_eagle> ah
<Pici> white_eagle: You were asked to stop, you were kicked after being asked, and still continued.
<white_eagle> I thought they were kidding
<white_eagle> and why do you ban freedom of speech?
<dennda> white_eagle: freedom of speech has its bounds
<white_eagle> dennda, were you in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<dennda> white_eagle: No.#
<dennda> I just felt the sudden need to annotate that.
<dennda> :)
<white_eagle> there was a disscussion about puppies
<white_eagle> and I joked that
<white_eagle> I kill puppies
<LjL> what about adorablepuppy
<white_eagle> and they banned me
<white_eagle> what about him?
<Pici> white_eagle: You contribted nothing to that conversation except different ways that you wanted to kill puppies, teach your children about killing puppies and how dying puppies were funny.
<white_eagle> Pici: Spec agreed with me
<white_eagle> different ways of killing puppies?
<white_eagle> never said that
<white_eagle> LjL: what about adorablepuppy?
<white_eagle> I didn't curse at him, or similar
<white_eagle> its his nick goddamnit
<LjL> white_eagle: 1) language
<white_eagle> he's not a dog
<LjL> white_eagle: 2) i merely said "what about him", you're making up what i meant with that
<LjL> i was talking to other ops really
<white_eagle> oh
<white_eagle> sorry
<white_eagle> I never killed a puppy, honestly
<Pici> LjL: adorablepuppy stopped being an idiot after ompaul kicked white_eagle
<Pici> Well, relatively at least.
<white_eagle> but I'm not a criminal if I annoy puppies
<Pici> 13:40:01 <white_eagle> I love to kick little puppies
<Pici> 13:42:12 * white_eagle hates puppies
<Pici> 13:42:21 * white_eagle and kills puppies
<Pici> 13:43:29 <white_eagle> I'll teach my kids to kill puppies
<Pici> 13:43:41 <white_eagle> dying puppies are funny
<white_eagle> and as I said SPc agreed with me
<white_eagle> SPec*
<Pici> So?
<white_eagle> so... he didn't get kicked did he?
<Pici> He said he didnt like dogs, I dont have a problem with that.
<white_eagle> <mitchp> love, hate, it's all good, but dying puppies aren't funny
<white_eagle> <unravel> eeeeee. gord. so cuuuuute.
<white_eagle> <white_eagle> dying puppies are funny
<white_eagle> <white_eagle> ARE
<white_eagle> <Spec> mitchp: *giggles*
<white_eagle> <Spec> they are.
<white_eagle> what about this
<Pici> white_eagle: You were the one talking about it, not him.
<nalioth> whoa whoa what's with all the pasting?
<white_eagle> oh, and is it a crime to annoy puppies?
<Pici> ompaul: Can I get a second opinion in here? Were you kicking for fun, or because you had a problem with it as well?
<ompaul> I had a problem with it
<ompaul> white_eagle, no it is not a crime but
<ompaul> it is a pain to read your stuff in -offtopic
<white_eagle> but...
<ompaul> you should really cool your heals a bit
<ompaul> no buts there are none
<Pici> Think about this: What would someone think if they just joined the channel and saw someone saying that.
<white_eagle> OK, I promise I won't annoy anymore, please take the ban off tomorrow
<white_eagle> will you?
<white_eagle> I can't say that you're completely right about that, but OK, you are the ops, you are the judges
<ompaul> how about you come back and remind us and in the mean time read the irc guidelines
<ompaul> and remember it is the spirit not the letter
<white_eagle> come back now?
<ompaul> noe
<white_eagle> then, when
<ompaul> don't push it
<white_eagle> I just asked
<ompaul> now you suggested tomorrow
<white_eagle> you said "how about you come back and remind us and in the mean time read the irc guidelines
<ompaul> yeap tomorrow
<white_eagle> thanks
<ompaul> there is no promise
<white_eagle> ?
<white_eagle> why
<white_eagle> how about a wekk
<white_eagle> week
<white_eagle> but surely
<ompaul> you read the guidelines and we think about it after a chat tomorrow
<ompaul> there is never a promise
<ompaul> I did promise with a guy once
<ompaul> it was for four weeks
<white_eagle> and...
<ompaul> he got back in
<ompaul> his behaviour had modified
<white_eagle> when
<ompaul> this conversation is over
<white_eagle> I will modify myself, promise
<ompaul> now is there anything else?
<white_eagle> arghhh
<white_eagle> no
<ompaul> please read the channel topic
<ompaul> for here
<white_eagle> I'm pitying myself
<white_eagle> I saw it already
<ompaul> that is your choice
<Daviey> fancy doing it elsewhere tho, this is a /no/ self pity zone
<white_eagle> ompaul: sorry for the behaviour, even if you take the ban tommorow I will join the next friday
<Pici> white_eagle: we're not removing the ban until we've talked to you...
<ompaul> white_eagle, your call you may come back tomorrow and check out if you have read the guidelines
<Pici> At some point in time greater than today.
<white_eagle> haven't you talked to me already?
<nalioth> wols: can we be of service?
<nalioth> somerville32: can we be of service?
 * Pici puts up the 'out to lunch' sign
<Pici> ompaul: Thanks.
<nalioth> Anubis: can we be of service?
<nalioth> AfterDeath: can we be of service?
<Pici> Oh,  I read that as 'out of service'
<ardchoille> Pici: Let's hope that never happens :)
<nalioth> dennda: can we be of service?
<nalioth> idling is not recommended here, folks
<dennda> nalioth: Yes I read that. Actually sysdef asked me to join the channel. We are ops in the german ubuntu channels and would like to ask you abandoning (or forwarding) #ubuntu-de-treffpunkt since it has been the target of spamming in the past. We set up #ubuntu-de-offtopic with spam-protection and that kind of stuff and the channel is running nicely since months.
<dennda> (Actually, juliux and I sent a paper on that topic to the IRC-Council quite some time ago, but got no response back)
<dennda> (We are here because #ubuntu-de-treffpunkt belongs to the IRC-Councils namespace)
<nalioth> i do not have that email, dennda
<LjL> neither do i
<dennda> really?
<nalioth> do you remember _who_ you sent it to?
<LjL> think something must be wrong with that address...
<dennda> I just talked about that with juliux on the 23th of this month and he said that we got no response back...
<LjL> (btw, the right channel for this kind of thing is #ubuntu-irc, for the future, here deals with bans complaints etc from the channels we manage directly)
<LjL> i'm sure you didn't, since we didn't get the email to begin with
<dennda> nalioth: I can't remember exactly, but I think juliux sent it...
<dennda> Therefore I have no idea if he actually did and who got the mail
<sysdef> LjL: uh, i confused the channels, sorry
<dennda> We wrote it on his gobby server iirc. Lemme check if it is still there
<dennda> just a sec
<dennda> yes, here it is
<PriceChild> There is no email in the moderation queue of ubuntu-irc or irc-council
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, wobblywu said: ubotu: forget Pici
<LjL> PriceChild: *cough* there is one in ubuntu-irc, actually... deny it :)
<LjL> PriceChild: irc-council is moderated?
<PriceChild> LjL, to random outside emails to get rid of spam
<PriceChild> LjL, there is no email in the queue for ubuntu-irc, your test email went through fine.
<dennda> I got the text
 * PriceChild looks at settings
<nalioth> why are you spamming us, LjL? we know it works
<dennda> It seems to be in a pre-alpha state but I can send it to you if you wish
<LjL> PriceChild: ah... the intention was to send to irc-council though, i messed up :)
<LjL> nalioth: ^
<dennda> seems juliux forgot it
<wols> nalioth: you're fine like you are. don't mind me, if I ever shouldn't be here due to talks or cause you're annoyed at me, just kick. no autorejoin
<PriceChild> LjL, we aren't moderated ourselves.
<dennda> what would be the correct adress to send it to?
<nalioth> wols: we'd prefer not to remove anyone (hint)
<wols> I usually come here if no one reacts to "!ops" and then sometimes stay
<tonyyarusso> gah.../me just saw e-mail about gnomefreak :(
<LjL> hm?
<Pici> what?
<tonyyarusso> Apparently he had surgery to remove a stomach ulcer and will be out of comission for a few weeks
<Pici> Thats it?
<Pici> I was really worried for a minute.
<tonyyarusso> Well, it's his girlfriend writing the e-mail for him, since he can't sit up
<tonyyarusso> sounds highly unpleasant
<Pici> I mean, its not good, but nowhere near where my mind was going.
<tonyyarusso> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-mozillateam/2007-December/000385.html
<tonyyarusso> Pici: true, sorry
<Gary> yeah, I thought the worst too
<LjL> actually i thought he was leaving ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> Apparently effie_jayx has given up on fluxbox and moved to KDE!
<keffie_jayx> to request for a cloak for this nick
<keffie_jayx> I currently have effie_jayx cloaked and I would like to have this altern nick cloaked as well
<Pici> link them?
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, hehehe
<ompaul> keffie_jayx, you can have them all linked together
<ompaul> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<PriceChild> /msg nickserv help link
<ompaul> keffie_jayx, ^^ in there you can find the info under cloaks I think you need to change the # to #nicksetup (been a while)
<help> lol
<help> I meant nickserv not nick
<help> lol
<keffie_jayx> thanks
<nalioth> dennda: if we're done here, please respect our 'no idling' policy, please  :)
<dennda> nalioth: Actually I am still waiting for responses on that topic
<nalioth> dennda: but you are waiting in #ubuntu-irc for that  :)
<dennda> ok
<Myrtti> what about people who suggest using sudo su
<Myrtti> see #ubuntu
<jpatrick> sudo -s
<nalioth> or sudo -i
<PriceChild> wfm?
<Myrtti> doh
<ompaul> Myrtti, na what we have there is a person who lost their root or can't type their own password
<Myrtti> ompaul: I've seen it thrice today
<ompaul> :)
<Myrtti> people who suggest sudo su
<tonyyarusso> Any idea how hard it would be to port Firefox extensions to Epiphany?  What would one need to learn in order to do so, starting with a knowledge base of practically nothing?
<Pici> ompaul: fyi, vampire is using 5.10
<Myrtti> that last one is ok thogh
<crdlb> tonyyarusso: you'd have to completely start over
<ompaul> Pici, I know
<Pici> I'd like to see a nice written reccomendation about which sudo method is correct and/or arguments as to why to use each one.  Not the ubuntu wiki page.
<ompaul> Pici, I wrote some of that :P
<PriceChild> what's wrong with the wiki page?
<tonyyarusso> crdlb: I know ephy uses python - what language are Firefox ones in?
<PriceChild> large factoids don't get read, and just spam channels
<Pici> It just says to not use sudo -s or -i, no mention of sudo su iirc.
<PriceChild> well its the principle
<PriceChild> and wiki pages are editable
 * Pici does the research then
<Myrtti> sudo -i, sudo -u
<Myrtti> those are the ones I use
<crdlb> tonyyarusso: javascript
<ardchoille> Myrtti: Yes, ut those are listed under the "None of the methods below are suggested or supported by the designers of Ubuntu." section so should we not suggest them?
<tonyyarusso> crdlb: seriously?  interesting
<crdlb> tonyyarusso: and there's no way to talk to gecko using python extensions, so many epiphany extensions are only possible in C
<Myrtti> ardchoille: errrr? really?
<Pici> Myrtti: Yes, thats why I wanted a link that wasnt the wiki page.
<ardchoille> Myrtti: In the wiki page, yes. That's what had me confused.
<tonyyarusso> crdlb: Well, what I really want atm is an Epiphany version of stumbleupon
<Pici> s/myrtti/ardchoille
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: why not port them to galeon? epiphany sucks.
<ardchoille> Well, if they aren't supported or recommended, should they even be in that wiki page?
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: I thought Galeon was abandoned?
<crdlb> :o
<crdlb> it is
 * nalioth thought epiphany was abandoned . . .
 * ardchoille thought galleon and epihpany merged
<tonyyarusso> "Galeon’s initial development team split in 2002 due to disagreements about the target audience. This split led to the creation of Epiphany, a fork of Galeon. On October 22, 2005, the Galeon developers announced plans to stop development of Galeon in its current form, saying “the current approach is unsustainable” in the resources required for maintenance. Instead, they hope to develop a set of extensions for Epiphany to provide s
<ardchoille> tonyyarusso: Ah, thanks
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: well, it seems that it went nowhere (meaning: I prefer galeon over epiphany)
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: how come?
<nalioth> epiphany doesn't work well for me  :(
<nalioth> it seems "empty" of features that galeon has
<ompaul> nalioth, there is a package called epiphany-extensions
<tonyyarusso> plus third party ones not in core
<nalioth> where does one find epiphany extensions in the wild?
<tonyyarusso> http://www.gnome.org/projects/epiphany/extensions
<tonyyarusso> http://live.gnome.org/Epiphany/ThirdPartyExtensions
<ompaul> folks what do you think of putting a notice like this in the topic
<tonyyarusso> Yay, there will be a third edition of the Ubuntu Book for 8.04
<Pici> Yay.
<ompaul> changing your nick in this channel is likely to get you removed
<ompaul> in #ubuntu?
<Pici> At least a re-visitation of our away policy would be nice.
<ompaul> ban on sight
<Pici> Thats always your answer.
<ompaul> okay ban forward to here
<ompaul> then we can talk with them and say please don't do that
<ompaul> that seems to work elsewhere
<Pici> Changing your nick is a pretty trivial thing to add to the topic.. which no one reads anyway.
<nalioth> and it's not the extensions, either, it's "how it works"
<Myrtti> I notice JimmyDee present again
<Pici> Leaving for a bit, might want to keep and eye on x3roconf in #ubuntu, hes a bit trollish.
<Myrtti> LjL: i wanna soap him
<stdin> LjL: her (n=her@unaffiliated/her) : her  is "nickname" too
<LjL> stdin: two cloaks?!
<stdin> seems so, same ident/real name
<LjL> nalioth: ^
<stdin> also same part message
<nalioth> and the problem is?
<LjL> nalioth: a same user with two different unaffiliated cloaks...?
<LjL> it's bad enough when unaffiliateds spam and then come back without the cloak
<nalioth> LjL: there are lots of users with two nicks
<LjL> two *cloaks*
<nalioth> i'm sorry, i'm not understanding
<LjL> nalioth, nickname!n=her@unaffiliated/nickname (realname "her") spammed #ubuntu. then stdin noticed that her!n=her@unaffiliated/her is, most likely, the same user
<LjL> i guess you could make sure it really is the same use by checking the IP
<nalioth> will do
<LjL> that quit message was nice
<LjL> i guess it's the first time i see a real nick collision on this network
<nalioth> somerville32: can we help you?
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: Is there a sane place on the network where one could discuss filesharing in terms of the technical aspects, clients, network differences, etc. without the conversation quickly running afoul of Freenode policies on illegal activities?
<LjL> tonyyarusso: #ubuntu-offtopic and i'll defend your right to talk about it until i get banned myself
<tonyyarusso> LjL: fair enough
 * tonyyarusso is guessing #defocus would go down the tubes pretty quickly, but it's the only other one I could think of
 * MenZa plunges tonyyarusso down the tubes.
<somerville32> nalioth, No, I'm fine but I'd ask that you not kick me :)
<nalioth> well, we'd ask that you not idle here  :)
<somerville32> I'm not an idler :)
<PriceChild> somerville32, is there anything I can help you with?
<somerville32> PriceChild, No. Why?
 * PriceChild looks at the backlog
<MenZa> somerville32 [n=cody-som@ubuntu/member/somerville32]
<MenZa> hmm
<PriceChild> somerville32, are there any questions or subjects that you would like to discuss regarding bans, operators or abuse in the main ubuntu channels?
<somerville32> I have spent the last 14 months in this channel. If I had a concern, I think you'd hear about it.
<PriceChild> I think that is what he was referring to.
<nalioth> somerville32: you've also been removed quite a bit, due to idling
<somerville32> nalioth, Not that I know of.
<somerville32> [15:22] * You have left channel #ubuntu-ops (requested by nalioth: "No idling, please"
<nalioth> so was there any business that resemble what PriceChild asked you about, somerville32 ?
<somerville32> No and nor is there any reason for me to be kicked from this channel.
<LjL> uhm, [22:38:28] [Whois] Jimbo_Wales is n=pinky@12.206.255.43 (a man who is pink)
<PriceChild> LjL, the floodbots deoped each other
 * PriceChild ops one
<LjL> PriceChild: ugh...
<LjL> how the hell can that happen
<LjL> server desync >:
<MenZa> lol
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Areli1 said: !no pony is No, you can't have a pony. And there is no tomorrow. And no cookies.
<LjL> [22:57:23] <LjL> Areli1: and no factoid editing for you, either.
<Areli1> LjL: alright.
<ubotu> In ubotu, pike_ said: ruby is the most wonderfulest greatest interpreted programming language if you ask someone in #ruby-lang.  If you ask in #python or #perl the answer is likely to be different.  See http://www.ruby-lang.org/
<Myrtti> lol
<Myrtti> lollol
<Myrtti> triple lol
<LjL> all excuses are good to advertize my bot
<LjL> and that one is
<linuxfce> can i get unbanned?
<LjL> i don't know
<LjL> why were you banned?
<PriceChild> linuxfce, what channel?
<linuxfce> banned in #ubuntu for repeatitive offtopic, banned by ompaul, he said come back tomorrow, thats today
<ompaul> are you willing to stay ontopic that is ubuntu support only
 * ompaul wonders was it 24 hours since
<linuxfce> yeah
<ompaul> please hang on a minute
<ompaul> linuxfce, okay let me explain how this works
<ompaul> ompaul, Dec 28 2007 12:05:23
<ompaul> that was the UTC time of the ban
<ompaul> this is about 10 hours later
<ompaul> you are based in the US it would have been 4am or some such - so it is not a day
<ompaul> linuxfce, however I'll do something I am not known for :-)
<Myrtti> oooo
<ompaul> I'll let you back in please stay ontopic if you want to talk
<ompaul> do so in -offtopic
<linuxfce> ok
<ompaul> Myrtti, this is not good ompaul example :P
<Myrtti> all hail ompaul
<Myrtti> all hail ompaul
<Myrtti> Hail ompaul!
<Myrtti> wee
<ompaul> hehe
<ompaul> hail me
<Myrtti> /me takes another heartburn pill
<ompaul> or some such
<ompaul> linuxfce, you may go please stay ontopic thanks
 * ompaul chuckles
<ompaul> that ego got in the way of getting readmitted perhaps
<nalioth> idling is against channel policy.  if you are idling, please depart
<ompaul> linuxfce, anything else we can do for you?
<PriceChild> There have been a few people cycling in/out of here lately
<Myrtti> that feller
<Myrtti> he left #unbuntu-fi after the rebublican spambot, I think
<Myrtti> and I don't ever remember him saying anything
<ompaul> Myrtti, ;-)
<ompaul> linuxfce, anything else we can do for you?
<ompaul> please read the topic here
<Myrtti> could be mistaken, though
<nalioth> ardchoille: atoponce crdlb Fujitsu ikonia JanC mc44 MenZa if there is no active business keeping you idled here, please depart
<mc44> oh this again. how fun
<Myrtti> janc should be voiced, i think
<MenZa> It was my belief, that individuals known and trusted by the IRC council, were allowed here.
 * MenZa floats to lists.
<Myrtti> As an op of -women
 * MenZa lifts eyebrow
<JanC> I'm just here because then I can see if anything happens that I can use in those channels that I have op-rights in (e.g. -women, -be & -nl)
<Myrtti> ^
<atoponce> nalioth: what ubuntu channel does -ops extend?
<nalioth> atoponce: the primary channels #ubuntu #kubuntu #xubuntu #edubuntu and derivatives
<nalioth> atoponce: #ubuntu-irc is the channel for #ubuntu-XX folks
<atoponce> ahh. ok. fair enough
<mc44> pointless and random enforcing of a policy that was implemented for reasons completely unrelated to kicking everyone idling time. woo.
<JanC> hm, I thought I was in -irc too, seems like xchat truncated my channel list again  :-(
<Myrtti> I came here only as a -fi op and look where I've ended up in ;-)
<Myrtti> but
<PriceChild> JanC, I use an autojoin script instead of xchat's channel field
<ompaul> ajoin rocks the xchat planet
<JanC> i was thinking about writing my own script, but one already exists?
<ompaul> JanC, get seveas code for same works a treat
<PriceChild> nooooooo
<somerville32> ok
<PriceChild> JanC, I'll explain mine in -irc?
<JanC> okay  ;)
<PriceChild> as this is busy
<mitchp_> hello, i am hoping to get some information on a ban against my ip at work and my nick.  I do apologize for it, but there was no warning that I saw, is there any way to remedy this?
<LjL> mitchp_: do you understand that giving destructive commands in channels is a really bad idea?
<PriceChild> beginners do copy/paste commands like that
<PriceChild> it even followed the suggestion of "man"
<mitchp_> I do, however it was not a support channel and I believe it ot be destructive to the community not to discuss things and to simply instantly ban people who say it.  It was not given as advice, and was in the offtopic channel.
<mitchp_> I'm not saying it wasn't wrong or that I would consider doing it again, but kicking me out of the community for a single act without warning seems a bit harsh
<PriceChild> Do you understand the reasoning for that behaviour being wrong and not tolerated?
<LjL> mitchp_: well, you're here to discuss it
<PriceChild> Is it going to happen again?
<mitchp_> I do, and no it won't.  I know there are people who will blindly follow these commands, I just didn't realize it was to the point where an uttering in jest would result in such harsh penalties
<LjL> people who blindly follow the command get an even (much) harsher penaility
<ompaul> it is not half as harsh as to the poor someone else who follow it
<Madpilot> we've all seen 'noobs' follow *any* command mentioned in IRC
<ompaul> just to see how it works
<ompaul> and frankly that is one of the nasty ones
<PriceChild> hmm didn't i ban you in -offtopic? :/
<mitchp_> Madpilot, I didn't realize that
<PriceChild> can't see it anymore
<ompaul> PriceChild, you did
<mitchp_> yes it was offtopic
<ompaul> so how are you back there
<PriceChild> and now you're at a different hostname...
<ompaul> hmm
<ompaul> that we call ban avoidance and look upon it very dimly
<mitchp_> this ip is different as well as the nick.  I came to try and get answers and to see if I could fix this, not in an attempt to evade a ban
<ompaul> well leave -ot for a mo please
<mitchp_> i am no longer in offtopic
<ompaul> thanks
<PriceChild> mitchp_, I've removed the ban.
<mitchp_> Thank you.  I am deeply sorry.  Not to happen again
<PriceChild> Good good. Have fun.
<PriceChild> mitchp_, one other thing
<mitchp_> yes?
<PriceChild> mitchp_, please "/msg ubotu guidelines" and have a read some time :)
<mitchp_> i'll do that now, thank you
<LjL> !defrag
<ubotu> defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<LjL> much more efficient than what? who says it's not needed? going to change that.
<Myrtti> mitchp: anything else we could help you with? :-)
<Madpilot> much more effecient than MS filesystems, I assume
<Madpilot> In other news: when did #u acquire the Floodbot?
<mitchp> no, I'll just be chatting in ot.  Thanks.
<LjL> !no defragmentation is <reply> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases. A package "defrag" is available in !Universe, however its use is not safe, and is generally not needed.
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> Madpilot: not entirely sure, but i sent mail to the ML when it started operating experimentally
<jpatrick> hmm, !defrag is <alias>defragmentation ?
<LjL> !defrag
<ubotu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases. A package "defrag" is available in !Universe, however its use is not safe, and is generally not needed.
<LjL> of course it is
<ompaul> Madpilot, revently
<ompaul> Madpilot, recently that is
<Jack_Sparrow> Everything I have seen limcore post is a backhand insult of Ubuntu......
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, ? is this something in #ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Yes
<LjL> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Pvt msg .. everything is rude and negative
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry, a bit short on sleep and probably a bit ill tempered myself...  Only a couple more days of the 4yr old
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, and you got your own worries ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks for the kind words the other day..  :)
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, might be better to stay in -offtopic and talk silly stuff
<ompaul> no worries
<ompaul> dude don't tire yourself out
<Jack_Sparrow> I only logged on to check mail..   IRC always comes up ...  When I get time I will explain the issues with the 4yr old..  Autistic, but I adore him more than his mother
<Myrtti> /me hugs Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks.. you're sweet...
<Jack_Sparrow> She just isnt dealing with it/him very well, and with the new one.. well it has agrivated things in their lives
<Myrtti> you hang in there
<Jack_Sparrow> Friends.. enjoy your new year, please dont drive under the influence hugs all around
<ompaul> jack is a tad busy these days
<ardchoille> nalioth: Even though I am an op in #kubuntu? I was asked to idle here for that purpose.
<ompaul> ardchoille, as far as I know from a pm convo with nal^ ioth he is gone for a break
<ardchoille> Ah, ok.
<ompaul> ~ 90% of the time he marks himself away for that this seems to be one of the other times
<LjL> ^K
<ubot3> ompaul: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * ompaul looks at ubot3 
<LjL> ~hello
<ubot3> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-ops!
<ompaul> ~bot
<ubot3> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ompaul> liar!
<nalioth> <sigh>
#ubuntu-ops 2007-12-29
<LjL> ~sigh
<ubot3> Factoid sigh not found
<ompaul> LjL, the joke is dead, long live the joke
<ompaul> today is walk like a penguin day kinda
<LjL> !joke
<ubotu> I'm alive!
<nalioth> ardchoille: forgive my brain, i can't keep up sometimes
<ardchoille> No problem :)
<LjL> wii, i'm not in the mood really, go away
<Madpilot> ???
<PriceChild> Madpilot, the person who just joined is more commonly known as wii
<Hobbsee> and is not getting unbanned, no matter what he says.
<Madpilot> ah, one of those.
<stdin> hmm, he is in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> gone.
<stdin> only problem with a host ban is he has a dynamic IP, only static part is AMarigot*.abo.wanadoo.fr
<Hobbsee> yup
<Hobbsee> that's how he got in anyway
<LjL> yeah who cares
<Madpilot> we could ban the entire IP range, but that's... extreme
<Madpilot> or just ban *!*@*.fr
<Madpilot> :)
<ardchoille> Was he originally banned n #ubuntu and now he's back because of a dynamic IP?
<Hobbsee> yes
<ardchoille> Coudln't that be seen as ban evasion?
<Madpilot> and he's evidently nick-hopping as well. Meh.
<stdin> well, he was originally banned in #k then everywhere else too
<LjL> he's an old troll. don't worry about him.
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<euskadi> hi
<euskadi> got a question, i'd like to know how can I simulate a webcam on ubuntu to use msn messenger and send a video instead of a real webcam ?
<disasterpiece> hmm
<disasterpiece> need to be tested?
<euskadi> ? what do you mean by tested
<elkbuntu> euskadi, this isnt a support channel
<euskadi> this is a channel for what ?
<elkbuntu> euskadi, this is a communication channel for operators
<euskadi> why when i write : /j #ubuntu
<euskadi> im in #ubuntu-ops
<pleia2> euskadi: you'e been redirected here because of your ident, it's not acceptable in #ubuntu
<disasterpiece> i see
<pleia2> change it and reconnect
<disasterpiece> what shall i change it to?
<pleia2> disasterpiece: not you :)
<disasterpiece> ok
<disasterpiece> i've been directed here too
<johnficca> I can't get onto #ubuntu
<disasterpiece> saying my router has a bug
<pleia2> disasterpiece: someone needs to test you and let you back in, I can't, sorry
<johnficca> yeah me too
<disasterpiece> ok
<elkbuntu> disasterpiece, johnficca, did you read the topic and follow the instructions?
<johnficca> yes
<disasterpiece> sure did
<johnficca> I changed my port
<disasterpiece> as did i
<elkbuntu> then you need to wait for someone to test your connection
<disasterpiece> ok
<johnficca> ok then
<disasterpiece> i
<disasterpiece> what's the usual wait-time, if i may ask :P
<johnficca> test me oh mighty testers
<euskadi> no one answer me in #ubuntu
<euskadi> :-(
<elkbuntu> euskadi, you need to have patience. this is not a support channel
<elkbuntu> ie, you need to wait more than 60 seconds before giving up
<disasterpiece> site says an op needs to test you. seeing as there are none here, i'm guessing it might be a while :)
<elkbuntu> disasterpiece, i am an op, but i cannot remember all the strings
<disasterpiece> ahhhh ok
<disasterpiece> well i'll just chill here then
<disasterpiece> :)
<Madpilot> disasterpiece, DCC test?
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, him and johnficca
<johnficca> yes please
<Madpilot> elkbuntu, you remember if it's safe to do that here? At one point there was a fanged script running
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, the fanged script is no more, but you can PM them
<stdin> it's best to /ctcp and /msg it
<elkbuntu> stdin, i think he wanted to test both at once ;)
<Madpilot> well, that didn't knock either of you off, so all seems good
<stdin> I'm not sure if nal.oth has his auto-kline thing going
<elkbuntu> he does not
<Madpilot> DCC SEND 1234556778899876543222
<elkbuntu> maybe he does
<stdin> guess he dies
<stdin> erm does ..
<elkbuntu> i thought he didnt :-/
<elkbuntu> nalioth, i thought you killed that thing!!!
<stdin> not server-wide, but for the channels he's in
<disasterpiece> oops
<disasterpiece> i went afk
<disasterpiece> he left ;(
<elkbuntu> disasterpiece, he got burned for testing you in the open
<stdin> note to nalioth: please un-kline Madpilot :)
<disasterpiece> oh ok
<disasterpiece> so just wait? :{
<stdin> you've been tested, so if there's in #ubuntu op they can unban you
<elkbuntu> rob, ping ping ping?
<disasterpiece> how do i know if i passed the test?
<elkbuntu> disasterpiece, you're still connected
<disasterpiece> ah
<disasterpiece> cool
<disasterpiece> so just wait for the unban then?
<stdin> it's a manual process, give it a sec
<disasterpiece> no problem
<elkbuntu> unbanned
<disasterpiece> awesome
<disasterpiece> thanks man
<disasterpiece> er
<disasterpiece> mam :)
<elkbuntu> :)
 * stdin looks at the email sitting in his "ubuntu-irc" folder
 * Pici snickers
<elkbuntu> hmm, is it just me or is the ubuntu pastebin the only one up atm?
<elkbuntu> well, out of it, .com and .ca
<stdin> .com has been down for ages afaik
<elkbuntu> right, .ca is timing out for me
<ardchoille> pastebin.us and pastebin.ca work
<ardchoille> Whoa, I hadn't realised pastebin.com was ooc
<elkbuntu> ardchoille, yeah, i know. i was going to go steal the source
<ardchoille> Gotta move my router. Going to knock out a wall and make this room bigger. Back soon :)
<ubotu> nickrud called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, jameswf-home said: ubotu: beer is good
 * Madpilot mutters something unprintable about autokill scripts...
<ardchoille> What should I do about n=Scotty@unaffiliated/scotty in #kubuntu? He keeps leaving and entering. Grnted it isn't his fault (Connection reset by peer) and I have tried several times to pm him and there's been no reply.
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: any news on web site stuff yet?
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, for Ubuntu Canada? Not a word.
<tonyyarusso> elmo lies.
<tonyyarusso> That's TWICE now that he's promised me he'd look into it the next day
<Madpilot> orginal email was set to rt on Oct 4th or so, I fired off a "what's going on?' note in early/mid November. Nada, nothing and zip in reply.
 * tonyyarusso sighs
<nalioth> ardchoille: banforward any disruptive machine fault folks to ##fix_your_connection
<nalioth> ardchoille: please be sure they are very disruptive
<ardchoille> nalioth: Thank you. But, I'm not sure I'd call what he is doing "very disruptive". I was just curious of the proper way to handle it. I'll keep your advice in mind for future reference, though.
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: What sort of folks are usually the ones to provide servers for Freenode?  How would one go about approaching an organization to see if they might be interested?
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: stability
<tonyyarusso> I was considering the University of Minnesota.  They already have an Ubuntu mirror, so seem a likely candidate.
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: On an unrelated note, what is the current recommended way of securing IRC traffic, if possible?  Obviously when I talk in #ubuntu it's public and logged, but what about messages I send with destinations of PMs or invite-only channels?  Can I encrypt those?
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: nope
<nalioth> once your data leaves the tor node, it's all public
<nalioth> well, it's publically sniffable
<tonyyarusso> gotcha
<Amaranth> tor give you anonymity, not privacy
<tonyyarusso> I was basically wondering if there was anything kind of like OTR for IRc.
<nalioth> OTR ?
<Amaranth> Off The Record
<Amaranth> it uses gpg to encrypt the conversation
<Amaranth> of course both sides need to have the pidgin plugin installed
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Amaranth> ah, so nice having n.alioth and the bots handle that automagically
<Amaranth> --- FloodBot2 removes channel operator status from FloodBot3
<Amaranth> LjL: ^
<Amaranth> FloodBot3 didn't have op, I think it was trying to remove itself
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth: It's not GPG, actually.
<Amaranth> tonyyarusso: oh? what is it?
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth: some other algorithm thingy.  Why it doesn't use GPG for the long-term key I don't know, but the heavy lifting is done by a short term key, so that you can't prove after that fact that the conversation was by a particular person (unlike GPG)
<Myrtti> silc?
<tonyyarusso> If you have 45 minutes to kill, there's a video about it
 * tonyyarusso fetches link
<Amaranth> Good, I was looking for something to put me to sleep
<Amaranth> Working on this DOM wrapper around GMarkup sure isn't doing it
<tonyyarusso> http://csclub.uwaterloo.ca/media/Off-the-Record%20Messaging:%20Useful%20Security%20and%20Privacy%20for%20IM  /  http://csclub.uwaterloo.ca/files/ian-goldberg-otr.ogg.torrent  /  http://csclub.uwaterloo.ca/files/ian-goldberg-otr.ogg
<tonyyarusso> Sadly, you can't actually see what he writes on the whiteboard, so you get just as much usable content from an audio-only version that would be like 1/10 the download size.
<tonyyarusso> I have an audio rip around somewhere I think...
<Amaranth> eh, it's already half done downloading
<tonyyarusso> Ye of fast connections :P
<tonyyarusso> I found it though
<tonyyarusso> 66 MB .ogg, or a 57 MB .mp3
<tonyyarusso> instead of the 463 MB video
<Amaranth> who needs audio when you have 12mbit cable? :P
 * tonyyarusso doesn't know his connection speed
<Myrtti> Amaranth: shuddup
<tonyyarusso> 15.6 Mbit, according to speedtest.net
<tonyyarusso> Yay middle of the night connections
<Myrtti> shuddup allowya
<tonyyarusso> upload is lame though - 700 kbit, and this is pretty much the fastest time
<Myrtti> hrmph
<Amaranth> tonyyarusso: dang i've got 12mbit/512kbit
<Amaranth> I'd go down to 6mbit down if I could get even 1mbit up
 * tonyyarusso wishes things were more symmetric; doesn't understand why they're not
<Myrtti> hrrrhhmmp
<nalioth> symmetry is expensive
<tonyyarusso> how come?
<Amaranth> Because they know they can charge you for it :P
<tonyyarusso> what's the technical reason?
<nalioth> they don't want to install double the wire, just so you can have symmetry
<tonyyarusso> But if I'm not downloading anything, there's a wire sitting there not being used, so why can't it be used for upload instead?
<tonyyarusso> AFAIK all modern network media supports full duplex, no?
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, xdsl kit costs them a lot more and upstream costs them a lot more because of the methods used to interconnect carriers
<Amaranth> I know with cable it's just because they allocate more of the 'channels' or whatever for download than upload
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth: hmm...that's annoying
<ompaul> again it is because of the cost at interconnect to other carrier levels that they come up with this method of dealing with it
<ompaul> I remember in mid 90s reading telco addressed technical mags and they were  on about hdsl and that never really saw the light of day as it would have killed the isdn business
<JimmyDee> ok so what did I say that was incorrect?
 * JimmyDee is feisty feisty feisty
<ompaul> JimmyDee, that was politics
<Myrtti> You've been knowingly tiptoeing on the edge of o4o looooooooong time
<ompaul>  is there anything else?
<JimmyDee> I am terribly sorry but the truth of the matter is thats not a religion discussion its a wartime doctrine discussion, and not racially or religiously motivated, because I am a friggin jew, so thbbb
<JimmyDee> and the truth of the matter is "yes israel has nukes and thats why they exist"
<ompaul> hardly humanity methinks
<elkbuntu> me agrees
<Myrtti> meesa tired
<elkbuntu> ompaul, i can tell he was in troll mood because of "* JimmyDee is feisty feisty feisty"
<ompaul> well he has to learn that humanity to others is humanity to others
<elkbuntu> how can we help, hangthedj
<hangthedj> can someone test me for the DCCExploit?
<mc44> ompaul: and he's back ;)
<ompaul> mc44, noted
<elkbuntu> there, i figured you didnt want it to be a personal thing :)
<ompaul> elkbuntu, ya but now let me know
<ompaul> I will be out of there for a while in the next hour and won't be back for a few hours
<elkbuntu> right, can you kline @97-86-161-*.static.stls.mo.charter.com :)
<ompaul> no
<ompaul> not staff
<elkbuntu> drat
<elkbuntu> :(
<elkbuntu> well consider he's static, he's probably gone through his ip reserves now anyway
<Myrtti> he's on #u
<mc44> clearly it's static for a given value of static
<Myrtti> he's on #u
<elkbuntu> mc44, some people get multiple ips assigned ;)
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, he's not banned from there yet afaik
<elkbuntu> he's still on 253 so he's likely not going to bother again
<Myrtti> just noting so ifthe ip's are still neede
<Myrtti> d
<hangthedj> hi, i had a DCC bug and i upgraded the firmware, how do i get back to #ubuntu?
<elkbuntu> you wait for a test
<hangthedj> ok
<elkbuntu> you seem fine
<hangthedj> thanks
<elkbuntu> unbanned
<hangthedj> thank you elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> if ever you're behind a router you dont trust, use the alternative port, ok :)
<hangthedj> ok
<Tm_T> Ubotwo: join #kubuntu-fi
<Tm_T> ;(
<elkbuntu> pleasepleaseplease let me see more like this: <sirAndrew> hello, can someone help me with a problem? i can`t install automatix and i don`t know why
<whiteeagle-mk> elkbuntu, why?
<Myrtti> yay! someone *can't* install automatix?
<elkbuntu> whiteeagle-mk, because automatix causes a huge proportion of our support queries
<whiteeagle-mk> lolz
<elkbuntu> white_eagle, there is no need for you to be in this channel. please move along
<white_eagle> why?
<white_eagle> I don't bother
<jpatrick> white_eagle: /topic
<white_eagle> oh
<white_eagle> yes sorry
<JimmyDee> how do I begin to say I'm sorry?
<Tm_T> by telling how sorry you are and about what
<Tm_T> and what have you learned ;)
<JimmyDee> what can I say, I bent the o4o rules and I can't take it back. I know I did wrong
<JimmyDee> no excuses
<JimmyDee> I was a really crappy guest in you guys house
<elkbuntu> JimmyDee, thanks for the apology. however you do still need to wait through the punishment
<JimmyDee> great, would someone kindly tell me what that is?
<elkbuntu> JimmyDee, there is no set time, but considering it involved a ban evasion, it'll likely be some days yet
<JimmyDee> I ban evaded to attempt to appologize
<elkbuntu> that's not an excuse
<JimmyDee> no, its not
<JimmyDee> its an explaination
<elkbuntu> JimmyDee, you knew this channel was here, you had no need to break network policy
<JimmyDee> like I said before, no excuses, only regrets
<Gary> he seemed nice
<elkbuntu> yeah, kahrytan apologised at one point too
<Gary> hehe, kahrytan is gonna have such a shock when he gets to hawaii
<Gary> his fellow lugmaster is a friend of dorothy :-)
<elkbuntu> dorothy?
<elkbuntu> he's already in hawaii afaik
<Gary> friend of dorothy = homosexual :-)
<Hobbsee> and?
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, i think it's a discreet way of saying gay ;)
<Gary> and kahrytan is a mad christian homophobe :p
<elkbuntu> Gary, lawl
<Hobbsee> ahhhh
<Hobbsee> yes, if you're a homophobe, then you're going to be a bit put off by someone who's homosexual working with you
<Gary> yep
<Gary> and kit cannot wait :-)  (kit is the other lugmaster)
<Hobbsee> however, for any random on the street, does it really matter who is gay, or not, assuming you have no wish for romantic attachment with them?
<elkbuntu> Gary, flaming homosexual?
<Hobbsee> which is why my "and"
<Hobbsee> er, "and?"
<AndrewB> !seen Madpilot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen madpilot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AndrewB> grr
<Hobbsee> AndrewB: /msg seenserv seen
<elkbuntu> Gary, please tell me he's a flaming homosexual. it will be all the more funny
<AndrewB> yeah Hobbsee
<Gary> Hobbsee, true, but it makes a big difference to kahrytan
<Gary> elkbuntu, more than that :-)
<elkbuntu> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeexcellent
<Hobbsee> !seen is <reply> The seen function has not been operational for a long time.  Use /msg seenserv seen <nick> instead.
<Hobbsee> !seen is <reply> 'The seen function has not been operational for a long time.  Use /msg seenserv seen <nick> instead.'
<AndrewB> Hobbsee: was just to check if he had been unklined re: mail list
<Hobbsee> hrm...
<Hobbsee> now, why doesn't it like that?
<Hobbsee> !seen is The seen function has not been operational for a long time.  Use /msg seenserv seen <nick> instead.
<elkbuntu> AndrewB, yeah, he was in soon after. someone must have pulled strings or something
<Gary> AndrewB, yes
<Hobbsee> !seen is <reply> The seen function has not been operational for a long time.  Use /msg seenserv seen nickname instead.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
<AndrewB> Cool :)
<Hobbsee> ther ewe go.
<AndrewB> Gary: I am in the place of dreams
<AndrewB> ;)
<Gary> AndrewB, why?
<AndrewB> Cause I am in work ;)
<Gary> meh
<jussi01> OK, quick question, #ubuntustudio-devel is an invite only channel. could we get ubotu in there? (we already have ubotu in #ubuntustudio)
<Hobbsee> jussi01: why is it invite only?
<jussi01> Hobbsee: Im  not certain of the exact reasoning, but it has always been that way since I have been a member of the dev team.
<Hobbsee> strange.
<Hobbsee> good way to get people interested, i'm sure.
<Hobbsee> they been following the MS example, i see.
<jussi01> The was some issues when it was formed with a split, it may be because of that.
 * jussi01 makes note to ask 
<elkbuntu> it's technically within our jurisdiction anyway
<Hobbsee> heh, there is that
<stdin> interesting modes: secret and invite only
<jussi01> stdin: yeah, its a little weird now I think about it.
<jussi01> its just always been that way.
<elkbuntu> very obfuscated
<jussi01> Well Ill check it out and let you all know exactly whats going on.
<stdin> oh, joejaxx is here, so we can ask ;)
<jussi01> he is? wow :)
<stdin> maybe he's shy :p
<jussi01> stdin: or asleep...
<jpatrick> maybe's he's freaked at all you lot charging up at him all the sudden :p
<stdin> [joejaxx] idle 00:00:04, signon: Fri Dec 28 05:47:56 <- he's not been idle long
<elkbuntu> attack of the clones?
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu (replica)
 * PriceChild grins at madpilot's k-lining and finds logs
<LjL> PriceChild: woh, he was k-lined?
<LjL> i hope he didn't say...
<LjL> uhm, that.
<PriceChild> grrrrrrrrrrrrr irclogs.ubuntu doesn't have quit messages
<LjL> well, i don't have timestamps
<LjL> but i have *all* quit messages.
<LjL> including those in unrelated channels.
<PriceChild> 3:28 utc
<LjL> ... but i don't have dates in the timestamps *g*
<PriceChild> he got back in though
<LjL> i figure
<LjL> ah, it was pretty intentional.
<LjL> ah no, it was pretty mean on the part of the aussie.
<elkbuntu> well i thought the script *was* retired :-/
<LjL> elkbuntu: suuure.
<LjL> yeah, if you search "auto-k-line" on google, we feature prominently
<LjL> s/yeah/hey/
<LjL> sidlexy again
<elkbuntu> heh, anyway, bed, night
<Tm_T> night elkbuntu
<nalioth> why do you think he was klined?
<nalioth> he said the magic words here
<Tm_T> what magic words?
<crdlb> could you add a note to the !devilspie factoid that compiz users can access builtin window matching functionality in !ccsm ?
<jpatrick> Tm_T: see logs
<Tm_T> jpatrick: day?
<jpatrick> Tm_T: 2007/12/29
<LjL> he said
<Tm_T> thanks
<LjL> DCC SΕND 1234556778899876543222
<Pici> except with a normal E
<LjL> i guess.
<Pici> i guess too
<nalioth> what kind of "E" was that?
<LjL> nalioth: it was no E
<Gary> a magic one
<Tm_T> LjL: not as cool as DCC 53ND 1398234907612349086234
<Tm_T> ;)
<jussi01> !1337 | Tm_T
<ubotu> Tm_T: 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<jussi01> :P
<stdin> is it bad that I could read that easily?
<jpatrick> nop
<Tm_T> I can't read that at all
<Pici> leet is nigh-incomprehensible to us noobs, and nobody cares if your a leet haxor give it a rest.
<ardchoille> I like that one.
<Tm_T> Pici: thanks, now I know
<nalioth> anyone seen that romney spammer within the last couple hours?
<tomaw> you're the only person to have set off my hilight today
<ardchoille> tomaw: You hilight on "leet haxor" ?
<ardchoille> :P
<tomaw> :P
<Tm_T> ardchoille: no, prolly 1337 h4x0r
<ardchoille> hahaha
<Tm_T> whatever that is
<Tm_T> some of you youngs might exlain to me some day when I'm awaken
<ardchoille> Yes, we old folks need to keep up with the times.
<Tm_T> ardchoille: son, don't even try
<ardchoille> hehe
 * ardchoille will be 44 in 5 days
<nalioth> 0_0
<Tm_T> ardchoille: aahh, enjoy your youth :))
<nalioth> ardchoille: do you live in a cryogenic chamber?
 * nalioth runs
<Tm_T> nalioth: I do, at times
<ardchoille> nalioth: No
<ardchoille> hehe
<ardchoille> nalioth: I'm so old it took me a few mins to get that.
<Tm_T> ardchoille: it's funny when in some web service, incl forums, you try to find your birth year from dropdown list and it isn't there
<ardchoille> Oh my
<ardchoille> Tm_T: And I thought I was old
<LjL> Pici, come to -bots and get prepared for some pretty heaving coding :P
<jpatrick> Tm_T: what do you think of osx5 on #kubuntu?
<LjL> what about him?
<Mez> I return
<jpatrick> join, leave, join, leave
<Tm_T> jpatrick: often?
<jpatrick> Tm_T: i think it's the first time
<Tm_T> jpatrick: then its ok
<Tm_T> jpatrick: if he does it more than 10 times in short time, try poke
<jpatrick> ok
<Tm_T> if still no luck, ask here :)
<joejaxx> does ubotu log the channels it is in ?
<joejaxx> log as in chat logs
<jpatrick> joejaxx: irclogs.ubuntu.com
<joejaxx> so is that a yes? or a no :P
<joejaxx> that site does not say if the ubotu bot itself does that :P
<LjL> joejaxx: no
<ardchoille> I thought it was ubuntulog
<joejaxx> see the confusion?
<joejaxx> :P
<joejaxx> that is why i asked :D
<joejaxx> LjL: do you know what generates those logs? :)
<LjL> ubuntulog
<joejaxx> ok
<joejaxx> thanks
<LjL> locobots for loco channels
<joejaxx> ok
<joejaxx> :)
<ardchoille> How are some *buntu channels getting logged to http://ircarchive.info/ ? Is that from the irseek.com folks?
<PriceChild> ardchoille, check the dates
<ardchoille> PriceChild: Ah, seems to have stopped in May
<HS^> Hello I have a question about ubuntu and how to install from source so it shows up in Apt / package manager. But im banned from #ubuntu,  i cant remember what for. Probably I talked off topic. How long is this ban?
<LjL> HS^, i'd say come back in january
<HS^> oh. ok
<HS^> my question is this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=652974   , but no one responds to it yet.
<jpatrick> anyone know why he was banned?^^
<LjL> yeah
<LjL> he was banned from -offtopic because of being a troll
<LjL> and he was banned from #ubuntu because of trolling about his ban in -offtopic, and swearing
<jpatrick> hmm, just checking cos he's on #kubuntu-devel but it looks okay
<nalioth> jpatrick: be watchful
<jpatrick> nalioth: even then there's not much I can do
<jpatrick> but I will
<nalioth> ah   :|
<jpatrick> what's the policy for people who /away verbosily?
<LjL> !away
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<LjL> and i usually kick if "verbosely" means a /me or other privmsg
<LjL> if it just means a nick change, i usually don't kick
<jpatrick> Cos lots of people do it on the spanish channels, and I've started to /remove it's so common
<LjL> jpatrick: there is a lengthy explanation about it in the guidelines
<Myrtti> http://bisqwit.iki.fi/jutut/away.html
<Myrtti> that about says it all
<jpatrick> Myrtti: too bad the guy came back to flame me
<Myrtti> "sucks to be him"
<Myrtti> jpatrick: there's plenty of reasons why public aways suck
<jpatrick> I'm trying to explain that
<Myrtti> if they're too dense to get them, they need to be educated
<Myrtti> by force, if necessary :-P
<ardchoille> In https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/OperatorGuidelines there is a link to http://bugbot.ubuntulinux.nl/bans.cgi but that url returns: Unknown host bugbot.ubuntulinux.nl
 * jpatrick goes to translate guideslines to spanish
<LjL> of course, doing ctrl+a in konqueror 4's URL box selects the *document* instead of the url... *sigh*
<LjL> ardchoille: outdated URL
<ardchoille> LjL: Mind if I remove that url?
<LjL> ardchoille: i fixed it already
<ardchoille> LjL: You're quick :)
<ompaul> !nickspam
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<ompaul> ohh someone killed my version of reality
 * ompaul wonders who and says nothing
<jpatrick> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jpatrick> ^^the link in section 11 "When helping: be helpful" has a bad link it should be http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> ifireball, what do you wish to talk about?
<ifireball> ompaul: well, I'm being polite and reading the wiki 1st, but lets cut to the chase
<ifireball> I want to add a factoid to ubotu
<ompaul> state it to the bot or state it here
<ompaul> in the former case it gets echoed here
<ompaul> in the latter ditto :)
<ifireball> I see, well, let me sort it out 1st
<ompaul> just say it we have skills at making them work if they are suitable
<ompaul> often they get a few iterations
<ubotu> In ubotu, a514 said: what is ubuntu
<ifireball> sudoedit: Use sudoedit in order to edit root-accessible rather then "sudo nano <file>" use "sudoedit <file>" or "VISUAL=gedit sudoedit <file>" to run a graphical editor; You may want to set VISUAL in your .profile
<ompaul> sudovi
<ompaul> hmm
<ifireball> also should say something bad about running "gksudo gedit" because it roots the whole editor
<ifireball> I'm too tired, already wrote one howto today...
<ikonia> what is the factoid for the cd-repo-mirror technique ?
<ikonia> searching the factoid db now, but I can't see anything
<nalioth> ifireball: why is "gksudo gedit" bad?
<ifireball> nalioth: because you're running the HUGE HUGE Gedit as soot, as well as the whole GTK and a bunch of other libraries
<ifireball> nalioth: also if you change settings they get saved to root's home rather then your own
<nalioth> ifireball: isn't that the point?
<nalioth> ifireball: are you perhaps confusing "sudo gedit" as the "bad option" ?
<ifireball> nalioth: no, the point is editing the file, not running the editor
<ompaul> which screws the user
<nalioth> i'm completely lost
<ompaul> nalioth, na I think we are all lost here
<nalioth> i would 'gksudo gedit' to edit stuff that _belongs_ to root/system
<ompaul> well I would sudo nano it but that is just me
<nalioth> why would anyone "gksudo gedit" to edit their own data ?
<ikonia> nalioth: I beleive he's saying that the editor and the whole system assoticated to the editor will be launched as root
<nalioth> ompaul: don't distract us, this is about "gedit" and "gksudo"
<ikonia> nalioth: therefore all the settings will be in ~/. for root
<nalioth> ikonia: and?
<Myrtti> like .nano_history
<ompaul> nalioth, ikonia is concurring with you as far as I can see
<ikonia> nalioth: yes, I'm saying that is what the complaint is, although I don't see it as a problem, rather expected behaviour
<Myrtti> everytime I nowadays launch it, it warns me about .nano_history permissions
<ifireball> the right way to edit a system file is the way sudoedit and sudo -e do it, is to copy the file out somewhere, chmod it, edit, chmod and copy back, that way its lock-safe and you do the minimal steps as root
<nalioth> ifireball: Ubuntu is meant to be 'user friendly'
<ikonia> ifireball: as I understand it your complaining as a whole toolset is being laucnhed as the root user.
<ifireball> nalioth: indeed it is, that is why you have the soduedit command to do the heavy lifting
<nalioth> ifireball: well, i'm probably ign'rnt, but i've never heard of "sudoedit"
<ifireball> ikonia: you may not care for that, but there is the issue of side effects like the dotfiles
<nalioth> i've also never had a single problem "gksudo gedit" or "kdesu kate" and editing files
<ompaul> ifireball, now that is best practice and, in certain cases the mv command should be removed from systems but things are risk free enough to use it today on a home machine
<ifireball> nalioth: which is why I want the factoid ;) I realised most other ppl on the channel didn't either
<ikonia> ifireball: I didn't say I didn't care.
<ifireball> yes, but I know this is a hard sell, since typically nothing bad happens
<ompaul> ifireball, I concur with you, but I wonder if we are not being too protective, I'll put it in some language that it is a better practice
<ikonia> it's not a hard sell, I was just trying to clarify what the actual issue was
<ifireball> somehow I feel that one of the channel's goals should be promoting better practices
 * MenZa pokes elkbuntu.
<ompaul> ifireball, fair point /me grabs shins in pain
<ifireball> ikonia: somehow, having run gksud gedit, then did file open and noticing all the favorites are not there, etc, seems really not elegant to me
<ifireball> ikonia: also, if the user changed the theme the root gedit will look VERY different, ugly...
<ikonia> ifireball: I appriciate the differences, I personally don't have a problem due to my lack of graphical tools.
<ifireball> well, I hear you, but I'd rather the new ppl have as smooth experience as possible...
<ikonia> no, I don't have an issue with what you said, I was just trying to clear up the actual statment
<ompaul> ifireball, I have to cook some words cos there is no way I would use the ones you have there
<ikonia> badley it seems.
 * nalioth has never heard of "sudoedit"
<ompaul> man -k sudo will tell you about it and a few others
<ifireball> ompaul: no problem, I just brain-dumped, my writing skills went downhill it seems...
<ifireball> actually its right in man sudo...
<LjL> ifireball, i was on dinner so i've missed some of this. i must admit i didn't know about sudoedit... however there's one possible little complication i can think of
<LjL> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ifireball> LjL: shoot
<LjL> so, if the "never use sudo" reasons apply to sudoedit as well, and i think they do, wouldn't that mean that users couldn't use gedit/kate/other graphical editors, but would be forced to use nano or whatever?
<LjL> i think they're pretty glad to be able to use the graphical ones, mostly
<ifireball> LjL: no
<ifireball> because of the way sudoedit works, it runs the editor with the user's permissions, so you can use a graphical one
<ifireball> try it
<ifireball> VISUAL=gedit sudoedit /etc/group
<nalioth> but i think you are missing another point
<ifireball> whats that?
<nalioth> i only use "gksudo gedit" to edit system files, why do i need it opened with my permissions?
<ifireball> nalioth: so that if you keep the editor open, or use file->open or anything else, you can't hose your system by mistake
<nalioth> ifireball: i guess i don't get it.
<nalioth> i don't leave any "root enabled" graphical apps open
<ifireball> nalioth: please read what sudo -e does
<nalioth> i open, edit the file, and close
<LjL> nalioth, "you" are not everyone
<LjL> "you" probably would use root only when necessary even if you had no sudo
<nalioth> which is why i see a different theme for "root" apps as a reminder to users
<LjL> anyway wasn't there an "Edit text file as root" menu entry or something like that in Ubuntu?
<ompaul> popey, have you thoughts on this?
<ifireball> LjL: maybe, that isn't good too, i.e. there is also "run nautilus as root" somewhere, those are all less then optimal but necessary things
<ompaul> ifireball, I really hope there is not run nautilus as root
<ifireball> (don't forget that synaptic runs as root too)
<LjL> i recall there is... though i'm on Kubuntu so don't really know
<LjL> ifireball: well synaptic definitely has to
<Daviey> ./topic
<ompaul> Daviey, thoughts?
<ifireball> LjL: not really, it could as for password just when clicking apply, see how aptitude handles it
<Daviey> ompaul: I have used nautilus as root before.. but it's not something i think should be bundled
<LjL> ifireball: uhm, how does aptitude handle it?
<Daviey> ompaul: heck, I bet most have run X as root at some point
<ifireball> LjL: you can run it as a normal user, and it lets you do the selection, and asks for root password only when you type "g" to apply the changes
<Daviey> meh, who uses the ncurses of aptitude anyway...
<ompaul> Daviey, shh that was before theo caught me and gave me a good trashing :)
<LjL> ifireball: i don't normally run aptitude in interactive mode... how does it achieve that? does it make a system call to escalate privileges?
<ifireball> LjL: well, if you really go into detail, they didn't quite get it right yet, it runs another instance of itself with sudo or su
<Daviey> remember aptitude is just a wrapper... no system calls needed
<LjL> ifireball: i thought they would. ugly. honestly i think elegance (i.e. just running as root) is better in that case
<LjL> Daviey: it's what?
<ifireball> LjL: well, it could very easily just "sudo apt" in the background, I suppose this is a developer compromise somewhere
<popey> ompaul: hmm?
<ifireball> I remember seeing ppl discussing pushing such functionality into synaptic in the +1 wiki somewhere
<LjL> ifireball: anyway back to the sudoedit issue... given there is "Run X as root" menu entries *by default* in Ubuntu (unless we're all wrong), "gksudo gedit" really cannot be that bad. sudoedit may have its merits, but what i'm afraid is users would be kind of confused by a command line such as "EDITOR=gedit sudoedit blah"... most novices would probably be better off understanding how (gk|kde)sudo are to be used in a general way
<LjL> the fact that there need to be gksudo and kdesu alone is bad enough imo
<LjL> ifireball, that would only work if there *is* sudo though
<Daviey> LjL: i mean, it's just a wrapper for dpkg
<LjL> Daviey: not really
<Daviey> err, yes it is
<Daviey> grep the source
<ompaul> popey, this debate
<LjL> Daviey: it needs to touch the APT database, and that definitely cannot be done as non-route
<popey> ompaul: reading
<LjL> root
<ompaul> thanks
<LjL> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Daviey> LjL: Are you being serious?
<LjL> Daviey: saying that an APT frontend is a "wrapper to dpkg" seems to me like forgetting about the entire APT framework
<LjL> Daviey: pretty much
<Daviey> LjL: aptitude makes direct references to dpkg!
<LjL> Daviey: uhm, yeah, and?
<LjL> Daviey: it also modified /var/cache/apt/archives, doesn't it? or have i been dreaming all along?
<LjL> (just an example, it modifies several other APT data structures)
<Daviey> LjL: and your point?
<LjL> Daviey: my point is that it needs root to do such things, duh
<ompaul> a sideline gents the point is how to enhance or should this be enhanced
<ompaul> !sudoedit
<ubotu> sudoedit is available to edit system files with the privileges of root, it is a console based application
<Daviey> LjL: I never said otherwise, duh
<LjL> ompaul: re: last thing i said to ifireball
<LjL> Daviey: [21:20:45] <ifireball> LjL: well, it could very easily just "sudo apt" in the background, I suppose this is a developer compromise somewhere [21:22:19] <Daviey> LjL: i mean, it's just a wrapper for dpkg
<LjL> what the heck is "sudo apt" by the way, sudo apt what
<LjL> APT was a library last i checked
<ifireball> ompaul: I do believe we need to mention VISUAL or EDITOR somehow
<Daviey> LjL: Should i also post the whole log where there is _no_ mention of me saying that aptitude shouldn't require root?
<LjL> Daviey: little summary - ifireball was saying that aptitude only does root things when it really needs to. i asked how (since a user-mode program cannot easily become a root-mode program), and i suggested it may use system calls. you said system calls are not needed because it's just a wrapper to dpkg.
<LjL> and that plainly makes no sense i'm afraid
<ompaul> ifireball, I am very uncomfortable with that at the moment ergo I asked pop^ey for his take on what we are saying the man with the best eyebrows in the whole debian  /  ubuntu scheme of things :)
<LjL> because even if it somehow could start dpkg as root without using "su" or "sudo" kludges
<LjL> it would still need root for the rest of the stuff
<LjL> which can *not* be achieved by just sudoing something
 * ompaul swerves back ontopic
<Daviey> Here is one example of how aptitude gains root,  sucmd="/bin/su -c \"/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure '%s'\"";
<ompaul> ifireball, you know what would be useful here, and today is not the day for it cos it needs a wiki page
<ifireball> ompaul: I'm not following you
<LjL> Daviey: which is ugly as i said. still how does it do stuff in /var/cache/apt/archives? uses shell commands and "su"s each of them? that's probably what it does at the end of the day, but then again that's entirely ugly. and still aptitude is not "just a wrapper to dpkg" in any sense of the expression "just a wrapper"
<LjL> i *hope* aptitude uses libapt in any case
<LjL> i really do
<ompaul> ifireball, to tag onto the back end of that factoid a url that says how VISUAL and so forth can be set - if we are going change how we help people we should at least have full docs on the ubuntu wiki to explain the full detail of what they can modify
<Daviey> okay, i agree it's less of a wrapper than wajig - but it does call dpkg directly, not using something like libdpkg, so therefore wraps commands
<ompaul> ifireball, no point in asking a user to do or consider something if they never ever saw this stuff or a concept like it before
<ifireball> ompaul: so why is today not good for that?
<ompaul> you are tired and I am also :)
<ifireball> ompaul: :)
<ompaul> it is 8:30pm and I am shattered
<ompaul> but I'll do irc for a couple of hours yet
<ifireball> ompaul: for now I was just thinking of having the "magic command" on the factoid so you can "|" it at ppl helping ppl...
<ompaul> ifireball, explaining environments in simple english is not my forte at this time
<ifireball> ompaul: I hear ya
<LjL> i dunno, i'd lean on recommending gksudo gedit on the simple merit of being a plain example of using and not using sudo and derivatives
<LjL> sudoedit might be safer in theory, but what most novice ubuntu users need to learn is... well, what sudo is for a start
<ompaul> LjL, +1 however we need to have it for say our server users etc
<LjL> ifireball: but the magic command is a bit too magic to my eyes
<ifireball> LjL: I dislike that on the simple grounds that gksudo is a #%# hack around the whole X security system
<LjL> ifireball: *shrug*, it's what we have though
<ompaul> ifireball, and sgi and compiz are a hack on your freedom but we live with it :)
<ompaul> and lets not go there I am about to break X in new and interesting ways (gulp)
<LjL> i don't know anyway, i'm generally all for recommending best practices
<LjL> i just feel this one is a little counter-productive on users' understanding of things
<ifireball> well, we can begin by having a factoid to teach ppl what sudoedit can do
<LjL> making them more confused than they were before, resuting in their using sudo in even worse situations
<ompaul> popey, just for fun glx will not be in the next gnewsense unless we can get sgi to do a new licence for everyone
<ifireball> even if not the most novice users, the more advanced ones
 * ompaul gulps
<popey> oh dear
<ompaul> ifireball, but for a novice to become advanced they must have the same advantage as the advanced i.e. access to good information on what they are doing
<ompaul> popey, aye
<ompaul> popey,  but we really don't have anywhere to turn, we were called on it by Theo De Raadt so we gotta do it
<LjL> !no sudoedit is <reply> To edit files with !superuser access using the user's standard editor (as set in the EDITOR !shell variable) and its normal configuration, the command « sudoedit <filename> » is available. It creates a local copy of the file, and runs the editor with the user's permissions.
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<ifireball> LjL: great wording
<ompaul> ifireball, as I said several iterations
<ifireball> well, its not clear that GUI editors also count here, but maybe I should just try to patch VISUAL=gedit into the default .provile in +1...
<LjL> ifireball: VISUAL is intended to be the variable containing the default GUI editor?
<ifireball> LjL: I think so
<LjL> ifireball: though keep in mind just putting VISUAL=gedit like that wouldn't be very fair to kubuntu and xubuntu users
<ompaul> ifireball, which is why I wanted a URL to point to
<ifireball> yes yes yes, to tired for details of course it should be something managed by /etc/alternatives with maybe /etc/editor.d and fallbacks and everything
<ifireball> at this point I can script that faster then explain in english....
<LjL> ifireball: there is already an "editor" alternative, but it only has console editors
<ifireball> LjL: well, adding x-editor is simple enough
<LjL> wondering if there's already something like that
<ifireball> not on my box
<ifireball> LjL: another option: have gnome and kde session startup set it up
<ifireball> ... and xfce, and enlightenment, and...
<LjL> ifireball: well they could all do the same
<ifireball> well, we're OT, and my thoughts are a mess, I suppose I'll bug everyone more tomorrow...
<LjL> ifireball: well yes we're OT as far as implementation details go. it's perfectly IT as far as what should be recommended on #ubuntu goes though
<ifireball> LjL: I know, but at this point I'm much more likely to bable BS then say something intelligent
<ifireball> LjL: ompaul is right that we should maybe wiki it properly first
<LjL> yep, that can't be a bad thing
<ompaul> LjL, pm
<LjL> go
<ubotu> crushin_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ompaul> Pumperni1kle, can we help you?
<ompaul> have fun
#ubuntu-ops 2007-12-30
<Jack_Sparrow> Anyone awake...?
<ardchoille> I am
<Jack_Sparrow> Theeagle seems to be constantly disruptive. One day its wahting hacking advice today it is programming and not liking our rules
<Jack_Sparrow> Ubuntu fyi
<ardchoille> I saw that.
<Jack_Sparrow> Can someone please give him an attitude adjustment
<Jack_Sparrow> Before that it was how to remotely get into someones system and be disruptive etc
<emgent> hello, some italian op ?
<no0tic> emgent, -it-ops
<emgent> ok, thanks :P
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MenZa said: !no, !vbox is <reply> VirtualBox is an x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as `virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for !Gutsy, !Feisty, !Edgy and !Dapper. Setup details at https://help.ubunut.com/community/VirtualBox. Help for non-free version in #vbox
 * MenZa cleans his teeth.
<LjL> VirtualBox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://www.virtualbox.org/ for !Feisty, !Edgy and !Dapper - Setup details at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<LjL> !no virtualbox is <reply> VirtualBox is an x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubunut.com/community/VirtualBox
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<MenZa> That's better.
<LjL> please, beware of emgent in case he tries to gain the favor on anyone/anything. he seems pretty good at pretending he's a well-known developer, or something... however, his last boutade was sending a goatze-like link to several people in an Ubuntu channel - and that's just the last in a series.
<ardchoille> LjL: Thanks for the heads up
<hdvalence> what's the policy on bots?
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu (FaCeLifT)
<elkbuntu> no unauthorised bots
<ubotu> crdlb called the ops in #ubuntu (FaCeLifT)
<crdlb> gah lag -_-
<hdvalence> ok
<nalioth> klined
<MenZa> #ubuntu-offtopic: Darealterry is looking very o4o-y.
<LjL> MenZa, !o4o pretty much highlights us :)
<MenZa> Hehehe.
<MenZa> Thought I would notify -ops anyway.
<LjL> MenZa: it's like, you call him o4o and then invite him there...?
 * MenZa lifts eyebrow
<LjL> well i didn't invite him
<LjL> MenZa: i'm off to bed. good luck you'll need it
<MenZa> LjL, one request.
<LjL> shoot
<MenZa> LjL, Seveas' channel management script (I believe it's Seveas).
<LjL> i don't know a thing about it
<LjL> i'm on konversation
<MenZa> With +o $self, /remove x, -o $self etc.
<MenZa> Or is that done plainly with aliases?
<LjL> chanserv.pl or something
<MenZa> Cheers
<LjL> i really don't know where it's found
<MenZa> Probably the Wiki.
<LjL> there's also some auto_bleh
<MenZa> Sleep well, LjL.
<MenZa> Does anyone here have a copy of this, chanserv.pl?
<nalioth> MenZa: it's chanserv.py and it's on !seveas site
<MenZa> Cheers.
<MenZa> I just fell over it, actually.
<MenZa> Aw, it's xchat.
<nalioth> MenZa: there is one for irssi
<MenZa> Oh?
<nalioth> do you use irssi?
<MenZa> I do, yes.
<MenZa> I don't see it on Dennis' site.
<MenZa> nalioth: Do you know where I can find this irssi script?
<nalioth> MenZa: sure
<nalioth> ask uncle google "auto_bleh.pl"
<MenZa> :)
<MenZa> That works, cheers.
<ardchoille> nalioth: Not sure if you're aware, but spammer: i=Mitt08@h16.170.134.98.ip.windstream.net
<nalioth> ardchoille: what's the time stamp on that spam?
<nalioth> i'll bet it predates this time stamp:  >> (K-line) of GoMittGo (i=Mitt08@h16.170.134.98.ip.windstream.net)
<ardchoille> About 27 mins ago
<ardchoille> Ok.
<nalioth> ardchoille: please preface your reports with a time  :)
<ardchoille> I just got back to the computer, didn't know if you knew yet
<nalioth> you kinda had me going there (as I klined all of his IPs)
<ardchoille> Sorry, will preface with time from now on
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu (yoface)
<ubotu> yoface called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<nalioth> dealt with
<nalioth> ubotu: tell yoface about botabuse
<ubotu> In ubotu, yoface said: what is this
<ardchoille> stdin: Good job :)
<ardchoille> He was walking on the edge there
<stdin> I was waiting, already had the command typed in
<ardchoille> hehe
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu (Leiah)
<nalioth> klined
<Pici> That was quick. Well, the klining and the banning too.
<nalioth> that user was acting the foo' in other channels
<ardchoille> I figured it was headed that way as soon as he/she joined and said "Leiah is female" and then "Leiah anyone?"
<ardchoille> nalioth: hahaha
<ubotu> nickrud called the ops in #ubuntu (MELIANTE)
<tritium> nixternal: why the -b?
<nixternal> good apology and a promise not to repeat the offense again
<tritium> Ah
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: your slip is still showing ;-)
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, eh?
<Myrtti> @ ;-)
<elkbuntu> so?
<elkbuntu> :Þ
<Myrtti> kekekeke
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, are you aware of any awake staffers, the exploiter isnt klined yet
<Myrtti> nada :-/
<jpatrick> guys do we know a rootard [n=rootard@2001:5c0:8fff:fffe:0:0:0:465f] ?
<ardchoille> I don't recognise that nick
<jpatrick> he's sitting in #ubuntu-devel
<jpatrick> first time I've since a hostmask like that :)
<Tm_T> ipv6
<Tm_T> nothing new
<Myrtti> yup
 * Tm_T hugs Myrtti 
<jpatrick> aha, right
<AndrewB> Why was I invited to #ubuntu.com?
<AndrewB> 20:30 >> Invitejoin: Joined #ubuntu.com (Invited by Ubuworker).
<Tm_T> AndrewB: spam
<AndrewB> Oh
<elkbuntu> AndrewB, how long ago?
<AndrewB> well its 0937  and that was 2030
<elkbuntu> AndrewB, ok cool. i wasnt sure since it's 20:38 here now
<elkbuntu> nal locked it up as soon as we found it
<AndrewB> :) Cool
<Myrtti> the channels been killed a long time ago
<AndrewB> Seem to have been having a few script kiddies last night
<Myrtti> y'all might want to join #ubuntu-irc
<AndrewB> Myrtti: is that not operators only?
<Tm_T> nope
<AndrewB> International Ubuntu IRC operators channel
<Tm_T> aye
<Myrtti> AndrewB: this channel is
<AndrewB> Ah
<jussi01> hmmm, what is the protocol with offensive names? (shitsweak - #k ) (is it even offensive to you?)
<Tm_T> jussi01: watch
<elkbuntu> this channel is really for ops of the main channels such as #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, etc
<Tm_T> + problems
<elkbuntu> yeah
 * Tm_T hugs elkbuntu 
<elkbuntu> :)
<jussi01> Tm_T: :)
<Tm_T> jussi01: see, it's simple
<jussi01> Tm_T: yeah, I was not sure if it should be done in channel or not.
<Tm_T> jussi01: sure, then others can comment too if he argue against, as, if they're ok with it
<jussi01> Im just makin sure I dont step on toes :D
<Tm_T> if it's clear case, just remove
<jussi01> cool.
<Tm_T> but those cases you don't know if it's offensive or not, ask, if they refuse and noone makes problem about it, just leave :)
<ubotu> scguy318 called the ops in #ubuntu (AmL)
<Sinistral_> Hello, I was forwarded to #ubuntu-read-topic and applied the suggested Fix 1. I'd like to re-join #ubuntu and appriciate any help with this.
<jussi01> Sinistral_: ther should be someone along shortly to get you tested. Im sorry, I can help here.
<Sinistral_> Thanks. No haste, it's not urgent :o)
<Myrtti> Sinistral_: let's see
<Myrtti> bantracker is down
 * jussi01 hugs Myrtti... 
<Myrtti> there we go.
<Myrtti> have a good one, and consider connecting to freenode using the port 8001 in the future
<Myrtti> ^ Sinistral_
<Sinistral_> Thanks again and have a good one, too! :o)
<Myrtti> _o>
<Sinistral_> see ya
<Myrtti> someone should send a email explaining how the tests are done in a bomb-proof way
<Myrtti> 'cause I'm always left with a doubt that I'm doing it wrong
 * jussi01 doesnt know how to do the test, so cant help. 
<jussi01> I agree though
<ubotu> scguy318 called the ops in #ubuntu (nikita)
<jussi01> hmmm, how does one go about kickforwarding/banforwarding?
<Myrtti> you add the channel where you want them to join with ! in the end
<LjL> jussi01: /mode #channel1 +b nick!ident@host!#channel2
<Myrtti> Myrtti!myrtti@myrtti.fi!##windows
<Myrtti> LjL: could you humor me and tell me in /msg how the testing should be done properly?
<LjL> DCC testing?
<jussi01> Myrtti: ahh, thanks :) did youhave an alias in your list for that?
<Myrtti> LjL: yeah
<Myrtti> jussi01: nope
<Myrtti> but you can add it quite easily though
<Myrtti> I can do it when I've done /dcctest
<jussi01> Myrtti: thanks :D
<Myrtti> volunteers?
 * PriceChild waves
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning (here)
<Myrtti> /me wonders if Pricey really waves in a volunteer way
<PriceChild> I was :)
<PriceChild> Wasn't waving to you Jack_Sparrow :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Now my feelings are hurt
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning Myrtti
<Myrtti> nope, didn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> Ouch
<jpatrick> what's the %Price... for?
<Myrtti> do you want an honest answer or will a smile suffice?
<Myrtti> :-)
<jpatrick> no, the % <-
<Jack_Sparrow> PriceChild: Needs to use more than one finger when waving
<PriceChild> jpatrick, means "mute"
<jpatrick> ah
<PriceChild> jpatrick, allows people to join/part but not speak
<jpatrick> I see
<Myrtti> jussi01: I've got no idea how to get it work, irssi's too clever for me this time
<Jack_Sparrow> How is everyone today...  "Mom" gets out of Hospital tomorrow..  4yr old has been a sweetheart
<elkbuntu> Jack_Sparrow, are you an op in one of the main channels?
<Jack_Sparrow> Nope
<elkbuntu> Jack_Sparrow, this channel is for the main ops organisation and taking complaints, it's not for lurking or chitchat
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry about that..  been a long wek
<Jack_Sparrow> I am just one of the regular helpers in channel
<ompaul> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ompaul> meh
<ompaul> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question, ask the question --On One Line -- that you need answered, and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ompaul> is that too wordy and the -- needs to be balanced
<LjL> i'm leaving. problems with the bots -> ask seveas, he has the password, account "bots" or "ubot4" or "ubotwo", otherwise kick
<LjL> happy new year everyone
<jpatrick> happy new year LjL
<jpatrick> see you later
<Myrtti> 17:53 < itaqu> http://www.hotgirlclub.net.ms check out hot girl movies
<Myrtti> 17:54 @,- itaqu [n=itaqu@dslb-088-072-010-072.pools.arcor-ip.net] has left  #ubuntu [requested by Myrtti: "tut-tut"]
<Myrtti> should I ban him too?
<LjL> yeah Myrtti that's a ban
<jpatrick> best to stop coming back
<Myrtti> I hate doing those
<Myrtti> I get them all borked and unbanning doesn't work and bwah
<jpatrick>  /unban -last
<nalioth> @now rome
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Rome: December 30 2007, 17:06:06 - Next meeting: Edubuntu meeting in 2 days
<nalioth> Myrtti: are we repelling boarders?
<Myrtti> huh?
<nalioth> Myrtti: why are you opped in the ops channel?
<Myrtti> oh, sorry
<Myrtti> totally forgot them after unbanning pricey
<Myrtti> you should've said earlier my slip was showing
<nalioth> i'll remember that, Myrtti
<Myrtti> :-P
<Myrtti> jolly good, now I've got Shizuo in pm
<nalioth> Myrtti: lucky you  :)
<Myrtti> nalioth: would it be a hassle to drop my wikipedia cloak?
<nalioth> Myrtti: what cloak would you like?
<Myrtti> none, I'll apply for ubuntu membership when I've got time
<Myrtti> my myrtti.fi showing is ok
<Myrtti> that idiot is working his way into my ignore list
<Myrtti> very very very fast
<nalioth> Myrtti: your .fi is showing   :P
<Myrtti> jolly good
<Myrtti> I'm not going to touch that ban
<Myrtti> if someone feels something has to be done for it, feel free
<Myrtti> I think I'm too biased to deal with it
<ompaul> how would people feel about me taking very obviously noisy nick changes and forwarding them here with a /msg ubotu away to understand your removal from #ubuntu ?
<Myrtti> I wouldn't mind
<ompaul> Myrtti, thanks ;-)  also important is there any one who would actively object?
<ardchoille> No objection here
<ompaul> ardchoille, ta
<ompaul> I think it would add some value to those who /away
<Myrtti> /me huggles her screenaway.pl
<ompaul> if someone says they were not using the right nick when they joined ask them to consider joining with the right one ;-)
<ompaul> politely
<ardchoille> Myrtti: Thanks for the idea, screen_away.pl seems rather nice.
<PriceChild> "very obviously noisy nick changes" - do you mean "several in a short space of time"?
<ompaul> PriceChild, that and
<ompaul>  /nick zzz_nick
<Myrtti> /nick Myrtti_bathroom
<crdlb> and "crdlb|eating" :)
<nalioth> i'd not worry about the latter
<ardchoille> I hate those
<Myrtti> /nick Myrtti_shopping_LOLOLO
<ompaul>  /nick zzz_gonetosleep
<nalioth> but several in a short space, sure
<ompaul> nalioth, I am 100% sure we have trolls doing it cos we don't action it
<ompaul> I had stand up rows in pm with them a while ago
<Myrtti> nalioth: there's plenty of good reasons of not using nickchanges to mark that you're away
<ompaul> the usual who the * do you think you are
<ompaul> and so for
<nalioth> Myrtti: yes, i know.
<ompaul> forth
<nalioth> just gave my opinion  :)
<Myrtti> and they *should* be addressed
<PriceChild> I normally just remove the ones that do /nick nick_sleep with /msg ubotu away as the remove message when i see them
<ompaul> PriceChild, I want to make it very obvious to trolls that we are taking it seriously
<ompaul> shall we give it a shot for a week and see how it goes?
<Myrtti> sure
<ompaul> Next question should we put this in the topic?   NOTICE - nick changing in this channel may result in removal
<ompaul> or Notice: nick changing in this channel may result in removal
<ompaul> just to cover this activity>?
<jpatrick> "too-much" nick changing sounds better to me
<ompaul> jpatrick, too much means you are measuring it
<ompaul> if you get 10 people do it back to back
<ompaul> is that too much
<ompaul> an obvious where a nick is killed and then taken over is not what we are talking about here
<ompaul> it is zZzZ_gone_asleep
<ompaul> or something like that |eating
<ompaul> we don't need life commentaries
<jpatrick> long live /away
<ompaul> :-)
<ompaul> thre is that
<ompaul> and it is what we need to encourage
<ompaul> actually here we go
<ompaul> please note that nick changing in this channel may result in removal /msg ubotu away
<ompaul> put that in the topic
<ompaul> in the middle before the flash announce
<jpatrick> I do that for #kubuntu?
<ompaul> if you have a serious problem with it
<ompaul> we seem to in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> /CSTOPIC http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Myrtti hates public aways | Vote for your favorite applications in #ubuntu-bots
<Myrtti> that for #ubuntu-offtopic ;-)
<Myrtti> naah
<jpatrick> hmm, not many on #kubuntu
<nalioth> ompaul: why put it in the topic? it's already in the guidelines
<ompaul> nalioth, cos I want it there to justify the removals easily
<ompaul> nalioth, one less argument
<nalioth> ompaul: with trolls, there will _always_ be an argument
<ompaul> nalioth, yes, however not that one :)
<ompaul> and that is fine cos it is here
<ompaul> PriceChild, if that thing is still scrolling tell me and I quit
<jpatrick> ardchoille: I haven't fully understood your "!guidelines | Blissex"
<ardchoille> jpatrick: He was talking about his "manly appendage length"
<jpatrick> ah, missed that..
<nalioth> ardchoille: his umbrella ?
<nalioth> his girlfriend/wife ?
 * nalioth puzzles over 'manly appendage'
<jussi01> Ok, quick question. I had a situation earlier where I called !ot and someone commented that it wasnt really ot, however it was, even though it was kubuntu discussion it was not support. The question I have is what is the best way to deal with people who think that they know better than the ops?
<ardchoille> nalioth: Notes
<ardchoille> *noted
<nalioth> ardchoille: i'm just messin' with ya
<nalioth> i probably spend too much time on the crosswords
 * crdlb directs attention to #ubuntu
<ardchoille> nalioth: lol
<Myrtti> jussi01: I always refer to how long I've used ubuntu
<Myrtti> jussi01: it usually shuts them up ;-)
<jussi01> Myrtti: that doesnt really work for me, as Ive only been using since edgy...
<jussi01> cripes, I sound like a druggo :P
<Myrtti> jussi01: too bad ;-)
<Myrtti> <-- warty user
<Myrtti> well actually I dist-upgraded to hoary flight 2 or like
<stdin> jussi01: point them to the guidelines, then /remove if they continue to be offtopic
<PriceChild> jussi01, normally explaining that "ontopic" is only ubuntu support usually works, if not then remove
<jussi01> stdin: it wasnt the offtopic person, just some other person commenting
<Myrtti> jussi01: how long have you used irc then?
<Myrtti> ;-)
<jussi01> Myrtti: since edgy...
<Myrtti> jussi01: d'oh
<stdin> jussi01: then just point them to the guidelines, (and ask then to continue discussion of if it's offtopic or not in -offtopic ;)
 * jussi01 thanks everyone, i dont know what Id do without you. :)
<ardchoille> Is it best to /kick or !away for obvious public away's like: ~~~ |Dreams| is away: Gone away for now.
<ompaul> what I was saying was remove them to here with /msg ubotu away
<ompaul> so they get the idea
<ardchoille> ok
<Kagar> LjL -- is my banishment over yet?
<Kagar> :\
<Kagar> Tiz been about a month
<Kagar> can you unban me elkbuntu?
<ubotu> bruenig called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ompaul> Kagar, very unlikely given your history that anyone but LjL might lift that ban - and the bad news is that he will not be back until next year
<ompaul> it is not a month it is more like three weeks
<Kagar> :(
<Kagar> when you say "your history" makes it sound like I'm some criminal...
<ompaul> okay let me be more exact
<ompaul> your behaviour on IRC would not inspire anyone to lift your ban
<Kagar> danke
<ompaul> this behaviour was noted in particular on the following dates: Apr 19, Aug 20, Sep 03, Sep 17, Oct22, Nov4, x2, Dec 02, Dec 08 and Dec 09
<Kagar> jeez, ha
<Kagar> though, I think some of them were unjust -- due to some filter words came up, I believe and was kicked without context -- meh
<ompaul> I can quote a line from each of them if you want
<ompaul> but actually I won't
<ompaul> cos I am not going to do that much work
<Kagar> heh
<Kagar> all right, understandable.
<ompaul> now is there anything else?
<Kagar> mm, not really. Have a good new years.
<ompaul> I'll try
<Kagar> mm
<ompaul> enjoy yours
<PriceChild> What I nice fellow.
<PriceChild> *a
<ompaul> PriceChild, but you is a nice fellow!
<PriceChild> I always think its funny when you're thinking two things and manage to convey neither
<ompaul> PriceChild, no, for me that is normal
<ardchoille> lol
<ompaul> ardchoille, as you well know :)
<ardchoille> :)
<ardchoille> ompaul: Happens to the best of us
<ompaul> ardchoille, I think I got that thing worked out
<ardchoille> ompaul: Did coffee help? :)
<ompaul> ardchoille, who knows, the env got new variables mapped, seemed to do the trick
<ardchoille> Ah :)
<linux_stu> is there any way i can be unbanned from #ubuntu please?
<PriceChild> Remember why you were banned?
<linux_stu> yes
<linux_stu> i asked a question in the channel even though i do not use ubuntu.  it was not a distribution specific question.  i had asked in ##linux and #gentoo, but no one knew the answer.  i figured i would try asking in #ubuntu, and then someone noticed i had asked in #gentoo and i was kick-banned.  i won't do in again
<linux_stu> s/in/it
<PriceChild> That's not quite the whole story though it is...
<PriceChild> from your account you appear *extremely* hard done by
<linux_stu> well i pissed off an op
<PriceChild> from the logs, it seems like it was a pretty distribution specific questin
<linux_stu> o
<PriceChild> I'm pretty sure things like hal and ntfs drivers are implemented differently in gentoo and Ubuntu.
<linux_stu> ah i remember now
<PriceChild> But that's not the point.
<linux_stu> it turns out the problem was related to a bug in the kernel driver
<linux_stu> i was told
<linux_stu> never mind
<PriceChild> You were told you were offtopic in #ubuntu, you were told where you should go. #ubuntu is a ridiculously busy place. You aren't going to get a decent gentoo answer in #ubuntu, and you're going to confuse helpers.
<PriceChild> That's the bottom line
<linux_stu> k sorry
<PriceChild> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<PriceChild> Take a read please.
<linux_stu> ok
<linux_stu> i read it
#ubuntu-ops 2008-12-22
<Seeker`> bazhang: I believe that idling is bad, but I thought you initial point was to do with the discussion
<bazhang> Seeker`, my apologies; was wanting to deal with Amun's phantom virus situation and felt that hentai's issue had already been resolved here
<ubottu> In ubottu, nagchampa said: screw you is bad language?
<elkbuntu> does anyone object to: ohmy is <reply>Please watch your language, attitude and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<elkbuntu> bazhang, Seeker`, jussi01, ikonia?
<bazhang> elkbuntu, an improvement, imo; especially the additions of attitude and topic
<elkbuntu> topic was always there
<elkbuntu> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<elkbuntu> i'll just do it i think. i'll be waiting forever for the euros and yanks
<bazhang> often there is an argument of 'that's not swearing where I come from!'
<elkbuntu> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language, attitude and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<bazhang> oh right
<bazhang> well the attitude part then
<bazhang> some guy was saying a bit earlier 'screw you floodbot2'
<elkbuntu> and it gets rid of the 'family friendly' term which people are going deaf to
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> oh it was nagchampa
<elkbuntu> yea
<elkbuntu> the attitude is the key one really. it's worse to get told 'screw you' than it is to see random swearing
<ubottu> ASULutzy called the ops in #ubuntu (Pillager37)
<nalioth> ya'll all wake up at once?
<elkbuntu> basically
<elkbuntu> take the mute off. he was only there to mess with the bots
<bazhang> nice PM from the pillager
<elkbuntu> he need not be there if he's going to be a poophole.
<elkbuntu> bazhang, let me guess. polite and all?
<bazhang> he is adding racial epithets now
<elkbuntu> wow. how you always wanted a bit of cultural diversity in your life, didnt you.
<bazhang> :/
<bazhang> I've seen him in ##politics before
<elkbuntu> that explains all
<nalioth> yes, i was doing a /whois on him 
<bazhang> his comments in #ubuntu and PM are quite mild in comparison to what he says there
<Seeker`> elkbuntu: looks good to me
<Seeker`> woo, I was the last person to leave -release-party
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Commie_Cary said: !WastePotato is a waste of potatos
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Commie_Cary said: !wastepotato is a waste of potatos
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Commie_Cary said: !wastepotato is a waste of potatos
<ubottu> In ubottu, snuxoll said: !respect is <reply> Behind every nick on IRC is a real person, and they deserve as much respect as everyone else.  Please don't be a jerk.
<Seeker`> how can we help you
<Commie_Cary> nothing, just checdking out chaneels
<Commie_Cary> :)
<ubottu> ASULutzy called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, everettz said: ubottu: My question is anyone using Ubuntu on an eee pc.
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu (darkfuzion)
<ikonia> what are the floood bots on about -op-monitors ? saying phantomcircuit could be ban dodging, I don't see any bans for phantomcircuit or n=phantomc in BT ever, only kicks
<Flannel> ikonia: nice complete there ;)
<ikonia> Flannel: I know, connection died just as I tried to delete but h ad enter lag
<ikonia> idiot
<ikonia> sorry
<Flannel> Oh, don't apologise to me.  I'm no stranger to random pings.  Strange people like talking about what sort of clothes they wear in strange ways
<elkbuntu> five is at it again
<ikonia> please remove five from -ot, I'd warned him about his auto respond scripts which he said he'd disabled, and he's not so I've removed him from ubuntu again
<elkbuntu> want to trigger one in -ot?
<elkbuntu> then i'll happily boot him
<ikonia> Hmmmm he's disabled it in one channel
<ikonia> don't know how that works, it trigged in #ubuntu
<ikonia> triggered even
<elkbuntu> that ought to wake him up anyway
<ikonia> well, this is the second time today 
<elkbuntu> ikonia, well, he stopped when asked. i cant punish him for doing so, it'll only teach him to not bother next time
<ikonia> no no, it's not triggereign in #-ot now
<ikonia> but I don't understand how he's fdone that
<ikonia> done that
<ikonia> there you go
<ikonia> please remove him
<ikonia> my test line was too long
<ikonia> thank you
<elkbuntu> feel free to comment in the tracker
<ikonia> already doing it for #ubuntu now
<elkbuntu> right. i need to finish tidying up so i can leave tomorrow.
<ikonia> thanks, and later
<ubottu> snuxoll called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ((Ban evading) Sailormoon)
<ubottu> Sailormoon called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ((Ban Evading) Snuxoll)
<ubottu> Sailormoon called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ((Being a fag) Snuxoll)
<ubottu> Sailormoon called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ((Sucking too much dick) Snuxoll)
<gnomefreak> is snuxoll ban evading?
<bazhang> nope
<gnomefreak> thanks
<bazhang> its that sailormoon character aka lordkagar amongst others
<gnomefreak> i got him
<ikonia> how did his irc name get past the auto bans
<gnomefreak> not sure
<ikonia> can I join an #ubuntu channel without seeing emma in it? 
<bazhang> -ot
<ikonia> did I miss something in -ot ?
<bazhang> that is the only channel apart from loco (in answer to your preceding question)
<ikonia> ahh
<ikonia> no she's in every loco I join
<ikonia> -es, -au, -uk, 
<bazhang> not in -ru :)
<ikonia> I only joined to see if someone in #ubuntu being a pain was doing it in his other ubuntu channel
<elkbuntu> ikonia, it's seriously uber creepy, isnt it.
<ikonia> it's just odd
<ikonia> more so if you don't speak the language
<ikonia> then to go to the trouble of +i on those channels too is odd
<elkbuntu> as i said. creepy.
<ikonia> basileus: hi
<ikonia> basileus: you've been forwarded here as on 2 seperate occasions I removed you from #ubuntu and asked you to disable your auto respond scripts on your client.
<ikonia> on two occasions you rejoined with them still enabled so I forwarded you to this channel and removed you from #ubuntu until you can prove you have disabled the auto respond scripts and can prove you know how to keep them disabled
<bazhang> basileus, do you speak English?
<bazhang> Вы говорите по-английски ? basileus 
<nickspoon> Rock me, basileus.
 * basileus rocks nickspoon 
<nickspoon> ^^
<bazhang> basileus, if you can demonstrate you have disabled the scripts
<basileus> brb
<basileus> bazhang: uberscript deleted now
<bazhang> basileus, I'm not the one you need to talk to
<bazhang> ikonia, ^^
<basileus> i got banned by ikonia 
<ikonia> basileus: why did it take you 3 attempts to heed my warnings ?
<ikonia> why did it take yo ubeing banned to remove it ?
<ikonia> !give ikonia a test
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<basileus> ikonia: i wasnt familiar with uberscript
<basileus> and had no idea what it does 
<ikonia> really, yet you knew what it did and how to disable it as soon as I banned you
<ikonia> so on the two occasions I removed you and asked you to disable it, you didn't know what to do, yet the first time I ban you, you get it right first time and know how to test it all of a sudden
<ikonia> forgive my sceptasism
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, selkies said: ubottu: So audacious is better one.... will i find it in synaptic package manager?
<ikonia> @btlogin
<ikonia> and now your also ban dodging
<ikonia> so you changed your ip to get into #ubuntu
<basileus> ikonia: do u mean i disabled that stuff? o_O
<ikonia> why where you in #ubuntu just now
<ikonia> I had told you you where banned from# ubuntu
<basileus> ikonia: i have dynamic ips
<basileus> =(
<ikonia> and it just changed after you where banned
<ikonia> even though you hadn't changed when I'd just rmoved you
<ikonia> plus I told you where banned, yet you still tried to get in 
<ikonia> I think your wasting my time and playing a game to be honest
<basileus> that happenes every 24 hours or on each reconnection
<ikonia> yet it's not been 24 hours
<bazhang> basileus, ban evading is a very bad idea.
<bazhang> it was just a few minutes basileus 
<basileus> well, i have no intention to do anything bad on the chanell 
<ikonia> even if your ip did change on its own, I had told you not to go into #ubuntu - yet you still did
<ikonia> in the same way you went back in 2 times today after I didn't ban you and just asked you to disable your script
<ikonia> yet when I do ban you, all of a suddent your ip changes, and you know how to disable the script you didn't know how to disable when I was just asking
<ikonia> s/suddent/suddn
<ikonia> sudden
<basileus> ikonia: #ubuntu is in my autojoin list
<ikonia> well perhaps you should have considered removing that when I asked you not to go back in 
<ikonia> it all looks a bit like a game to me
<basileus> ikonia: i havent disabled the script 
<ikonia> you can't disable scripts, until I ban you, you ip all of a sudden changes after I abn you 
<ikonia> !give ikonia a test
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<basileus> ive deleted it
<ikonia> well same thing
<basileus> ikonia: u asked me to disable the script and it took time for me to figure out what was going on in my irc client
<ikonia> but in that time you kept re-joining #ubuntu when I asked you not to 
<basileus> ikonia: probably that was part of process of my getting familar with uberscript internals
<ikonia> joiing a channel you where told not to join is part of learning the uberscript internals
<ikonia> I think not
<ikonia> basileus: I suggest you come back in 24 hours (no sooner please) and show that you are still not running the script and that you know how to maintain your irc client a little better then
<basileus> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> MOrning ikonia 
<ikonia> morning
<Jack_Sparrow> I am just finishing up installing the hardware into my new case..  What case would Ms Sparrow buy jack?  
<Jack_Sparrow> Antec Skeleton.. of course..
<Pici> FYI, when you kick a mibbit user, the floodbots will automagically apply a ban on the proper hostname, so you don't have to do it manually.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Pici> ♥ floodbots
<Jack_Sparrow> There is a bumper sticker you could sell at geeks r us
<Nafallo> haha
<Jack_Sparrow> This new skeleton case is fun...  
<ikonia> those nicks that have just hit #ubuntu have the same ip range as tha server geekpanties.co.uk owners
<ikonia> who had the #ubuntu bot attack channel
<ikonia> geekpanties.org sory
<ikonia> if you join irc.geekpanties.org and look in #ubuntu you'll see all the bots waiting, and you'll see the owner maria has the same ip range/isp 
<Pici> ikonia: Theres nothing we can doi about it.
<ikonia> nope,
<ikonia> it was just an FYI
<bazhang> what was that user's nick again?
<ikonia> which one
<bazhang> the geekpanties one?
<ikonia> maria
<Pici> ikonia: The same bots also joined a few channels, comcast bots are quite common.
<ikonia> I can appriciate that
<ikonia> but that server has also a few channels
<ikonia> eg: #poolitics #help #christian
<ikonia> politics
<bazhang> rooookeeeee was the name
<ikonia> ahhh him
<bazhang> the geekpanties nick
<ikonia> the user a-ko who is the server owner is currently sat on gp-4CC2B494.hsd1.md.comcast.net
<ikonia> roookeeeeeeee was his freenode user though
<bazhang> aha
<ikonia> I'm in there hiding as a bot 
<ikonia> (assumign a bot's nick)
<bazhang> botkonia
<ikonia> not quite ~I'm bot 670
<ikonia> bot670
<bazhang> :)
<ikonia> (to give you an idea how many bots there are in there)
<Pici> ikonia: This channel is publicly logged. 
<ikonia> thats fine
<bazhang> better change up numbers, stat
<ikonia> I'll just be kicked, it's fine
<ikonia> I've only not quit out of forgetfullnes
<ikonia> it only made me think when I saw all thos bots get kicked
<bazhang> bothot bothotlot spanktimebot ?
<ikonia> same user as before
<ikonia> 12:35 -!- Follow [n=IceChat7@5ad2ef11.bb.sky.com] has joined #freenode
<ikonia> trolling freenode earlier
<ikonia> Pici: is it acceptable to put a forward on that ip address to here
<ikonia> Pici: he was trolling #freenode earleir and appears to have brought a bot collection with him here
<PriceChild> ikonia: did that nick join #ubuntu?
<ikonia> no, but that same ip and irc client did with about 6 differnt names
<ikonia> all at the same time
<PriceChild> ikonia: ban the hostname and I'll have a talk.
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> leave the 6 bot nicks in there or remove them ?
<PriceChild> remove them
<ikonia> okey dokey
<PriceChild> I've been talking to him a reasonable amount the past day.
<ikonia> I tried to talk to him when he joined, but he ignored it
<ikonia> then a load of other nicks game in 
<ikonia> came in 
<ikonia> I only attempted to talk due to him being a problem in #freenode earlier, didn't realise he was known
<ikonia> @btlogin
<ikonia> PriceChild: nice chat
<PriceChild> ikonia: happens
<ikonia> ;)
 * jussi01 pokes ikonia
 * ikonia poke back
 * genii wanders in, puts his ice scraper and snow shovel in the corner, puts on a fresh pot of coffee
<genii> Hi all
<Pici> Howdy
<ikonia> genii: still bad ?
<genii> ikonia: Well, we had another 14-16 inches over Sat night and Sunday but I didn't come in to work to clear it. Just did it now. The city sidewalk plows had been by which helped
<ikonia> sounds cool
<ikonia> (in terms of where I live and snow fall we get)
<hischild> invasion going on in #ubuntu
<jpds> hischild: Looks like nal is on it.
<hischild> so it seems, yes. Tnx
 * hischild waves you all a happy morning, afternoon, evening or goodnight (make a choice) and the best of luck! 
<ikonia> @bansearch amen
<ubottu> No matches found for amen!*@* in any channel
<ikonia> @btlogin
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<nickspoon> Hi Myrtti :)
<Myrtti> hi
 * jussi01 waves
 * Myrtti waves back
<Myrtti> oh yeah, latest update
<Myrtti> the credit card company reached the conclusion that those 930+€ purchases were not mine and they're not going to hold me responsible for them
 * PriceChild highfives Myrtti 
<jussi01> Myrtti: excellent news!
<Myrtti> I have to call them again though and ask have they yet found out where the card info leaked to the twits
<Myrtti> because I want to make sure I'm not buying from there again
<bazhang> ban evader in -ot sailormoon
<MTecknology> somebody wanna pop into -offtopic?
<bazhang> MTecknology, gary has it
<MTecknology> oh, didn't realize he was op
<nalioth> whoa.
<Tm_T> aww
<nalioth> ahhh, naughty jussi01_ 
<Myrtti> naughty jussi01
<Myrtti> :-)
<Myrtti> twigs and coal lumps this year
<nalioth> appears he brought down the network stack on his machine
<nalioth> am attempting to get ubot3 up on another box
 * Seeker` wonders if jussi01_ 's shell is having some problems
<nalioth> Seeker`: yes, it is.
<Seeker`> :(
<Seeker`> that sucks
<nalioth> jussi01_: is on a separate box somewhere
<Seeker`> as am I now :)
<jussi01_> bring in the backups! somethings up with the server :/
<Seeker`> I could connect to the server
<Seeker`> just not connect out from the server to anywhere else
<jussi01_> yeah, somethings weird. Ill see if i can get it fixed
<Myrtti> I've got the backups on my server if someone needs them.
<Myrtti> can't run a thing though.
<Myrtti> though, I could try, but I doubt if it works.
<Myrtti> wonderful, apt is throwing its toys out the pram
<Seeker`> ah yes, the best time to try out backups to see if they work
<Seeker`> 10 minutes after the live version fails
<jussi01_> this is immensely frustrating
<Myrtti> Seeker`, it's that I haven't run the bot on my pesky Dell before
<Myrtti> haven't tried
<Seeker`> it was a joke
<Seeker`> is problematic server less problematic?
<jussi01_> :D
<jussio1> yay
<jussi01> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<bazhang> ok to use her now?
<nalioth> i _really_ must learn to use rsync
<Myrtti> nalioth, yes you should
<Myrtti> even *I* know rsync.
 * Myrtti rolls her eyes
<Myrtti> anyway, I'm off to bed. Take care kids, and have merry Jule
<Myrtti> --> http://flickr.com/photos/myrtti/3084922188/ <-- (or atleast New Years)
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #kubuntu (woo)
<bazhang> he's back
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: do you know this guy ?
<Jack_Sparrow> fSeems familiar
<bazhang> seems to be trolling
<ikonia> just spent 5 minutes telling me it's prompting him for a monitor, then said "well it doesn't"
<bazhang> if you mean kerik
<Jack_Sparrow> Let me take him aside and see if he wants to listen or troll
<ikonia> yes
<bazhang> yep
#ubuntu-ops 2008-12-23
<jussi01> ikonia: ping
<five__> why am i banned from offtopic?
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> !give bazhang a test
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * five__ gives bazhang Elton John
<bazhang> five__, that is why
<five__> im confused
<five__> how about this, how do i get unbanned?
<bazhang> you were asked to disable that give script and have failed to do so five__ 
<five__> oh, i thought i disabled all of them
<bazhang> <five__> ACTION gives bazhang Elton John
<five__> can you help me out with what script it is?
<five__> weird i dont remember that script
<bazhang> five__, disable them all
<five__> let me check it out ill brb
<five__> ill be back
<bazhang> !give bazhang a test
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * five__ gives bazhang a football stadium
<bazhang> five__, not turned off
<five__> yeah sorry im leaving, having mouse issues
<five__> it auto joins this channel
<ubottu> jtaji called the ops in #ubuntu (asdg)
<Flannel> eh.  I look away for two minutes and the trouble starts
<Flannel> Anyone around with -ot?
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<anfangs> Hi. My address is banned in #ubuntu. Why might that be?
<Pici> anfangs: One moment.
<Pici> anfangs: Looks like theres an old ban for 'slim', probably doesn't need to be there anymore. I'll remove it.
<Pici> anfangs: You may join #ubuntu now.
<anfangs> thanks.
<five> i have set -n on xchat
<five> no plugins are loaded
<five> may i be unbanned from offtopic please, and thank you :)
<Flannel> !give ubottu a test
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flannel> five: You realise why you were banned, not just "becuase I used a script", etc, etc, but why we don't allow scripts?  And have you read over the IRC guidelines?
<five> i was using the script on another chan
<Flannel> Why you had it enabled isn't really important.  Do you understand why we don't allow them?
<five> i understand that yes
<Flannel> and have you read the IRC guidelines?
<five> no
<Flannel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<five> ok
<five> ok i have read it
<five> i am sorry for the bots
<Flannel> five: alright, I've unbanned you from #ubuntu, you'll have to wait around here for someone to wake up that can handle -offtopic
<five> Flannel thank you, i understand the need for your rules with the large user base and would hate to be banned from here as ubuntu is my favorite OS XD
<bazhang> please check |_ocke in -ot
<bazhang> <|_ocke> i just got a new gf in the last like 4 days
<bazhang> ad nauseam
<bazhang> :/
<bazhang> * [dirty-cow-lovin] (n=mkultra@71-90-99-251.dhcp.aldl.mi.charter.com): Unknown
<bazhang> changed to cattle-rancher (satan666 was taken)
<NEWK> hi
<NEWK> I need to get to #kubuntu
<NEWK> but 'm using a web client called mibbit
<NEWK> and it just redirects me to the "ubuntu prroxy users" channel
<NEWK> and thn it invites me to #ubuntu after it sees that I'm using mibbit
<NEWK> but I need to be in #kubuntu
<five> hello can anyone here unban me from offtopic
<ikonia> hav eyou removed the scripts
<ikonia> five: have you removed the scripts you where asked to 
<five> ikonia i added -n to xchat, no scripts load auto now and i will not come here with scripts loaded
<five> also i read the rules on the site :)
<ikonia> your also ban dodging in ubuntu
<ikonia> you've changed your ip to get around aban
<five> no
<five> i was lifted there
<five> no i havent
<ikonia> so you have
<ikonia> my apologies
<five> flannel unbanned me after i added the exception to xchat start
<ikonia> yes, I see that
<five> no prob, my apologies for the scripts
<ikonia> out of curiosity, why did it take you 3 attempts to disable the scripts ?
<ikonia> I asked you / remomved you on two other occasions
<ikonia> removed 
<five> oh lol, well i had quite a few and i thought i disabled all of the auto scripts, finally i just set xchat to start with no scripts
<five> i was bored the other night and i downloaded a bunch of scripts, bad idea i guess
<ikonia> ok, as soon as elkbuntu becomes available I'll ask her to remove the ban in offtopic for you
<five> if theres a command to unload all scripts at once i dont know it
<five> ok thnx
<ikonia> if there's  nothing else you need your welcome to leave the channel
<ikonia> I'm sure elkbuntu or one of the offtopic guys will be around int he next 10 - 15 minutes and will remove the ban
<ikonia> !idle | five 
<ubottu> five: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<five> ok sure
<ikonia> thanks
<five> bye 
<ikonia> can someone please look in on -ot, I feel it's going to be bad shortly with great opening lines like "homeless women do anything for money"
<Flannel> ikonia: I don't think anyone -ot is awake
<Flannel> However, it does appear to have diverted
<Flannel> ubottu: tell KuR3 about nickspam
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !no, lvm is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<jussi01> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<ikonia> jussi01: can you please remove five's ban in -ot 
<jussi01> ikonia: I still have no access there, I guess I should really talk to someone about that
<ikonia> ughh
<bazhang> heh
<ikonia> does anyone have access ?
<jussi01> 1 sec
<bazhang> it was a real cesspool a few hours ago
<ikonia> I know
<bazhang> |_ocke and zaapiel especially
<ikonia> zaapiel is an issue, I want to talk to him as his comments are just radomly uncalled for
<jussi01> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> |_ocke had this issue before as well; talking about really explicit stuff
<jussi01> @bansearch five
<ubottu> Match: *!*@ip70-178-91-248.ks.ks.cox.net by elkbuntu in #ubuntu-offtopic on Dec 22 2008 10:17:47 (ID: 8197)
<jussi01> ikonia: why should five be unbanned?
<ikonia> jussi01 he's fived his script issue, and was pretty "nice" and honest about it
<ikonia> I asked elk to put the ban on, he came in earlier and showed they where removed
<jussi01> ikonia: right. elkbuntu should be awake so hopefully she is around to help
<ikonia> not had a response from her, and it seems a tad harsh to leave the ban on after he met the requirments
<ikonia> and after it was me who asked her to put the ban on 
<jussi01> yeah, if I could Id do something, but until things get sorted, I cant. 
<ikonia> yup
<Flannel> I already removed the one from #u three hours ago.  He seems like he was just plain confused about all the scripts.
<ikonia> Flannel: I noted, he was "fine" in here, expalined he was bored and downloaded scripts and didn't know how to use them so he deleted them
<ikonia> pretty honest
<ikonia> no " well XXX so you can't YYY" just "sorry"
<Flannel> Aye
<jussi01> ooh, Gary seems active. Gary around?
<ikonia> bazhang: fyi basileus change his ip to a non-isp style one
<Gary> jussi01: kinda
<jussi01> Gary: can you sort out that ban ikonia mentioned before
<jussi01> please ? :)
<ikonia> bazhang (the guy from yesterday's auto ip switching lies)
<ikonia> Gary: please
<bazhang> ikonia, the ban evader from yesterday who did not understand any warnings before he was banned?
<ikonia> bazhang: yeah thats him
<Gary> what nick?
<ikonia> bazhang: his ip magically has changed again to a different IP range no with the same isp
<bazhang> five
<ikonia> Gary: five in -ot
<ikonia> Gary: pleae remove the ban
<bazhang> ikonia, so your hunch was right
<ikonia> bazhang: it would appear so 
<Gary> and elky is okay with this?
<Gary> (wondering why she cannot unban herself?)
<Gary> reading above btw
<Gary> done
<ikonia> ta
<bazhang> n=lolita@athedsl-372779.home.otenet.gr
<bazhang> was he unbanned? ^^
<jussi01> is that sken?
<bazhang> sure looks like it
<ikonia> bazhang what makes you think it's sken ?
<ikonia> sken normally has chatzilla ident
<bazhang> ikonia, the ip address?
<ikonia> thats dynamic isn't it ?
<bazhang> <mafaldaboy> how do i get fonts that can kick OSX's butt in ubuntu?
<ikonia> what nick is it
<bazhang> plus the general tone of his posts in #ubuntu and -ot
<ikonia> it is sken
<ikonia> its the same question about fonts as he's been asking
<ikonia> look at he real name too "mofo"
<ikonia> he's claiming it's not sken
<ikonia> not really sure how to deal with it to be honest
<bazhang> think it was mez that said: 'give him enough rope'
<ikonia> he's had that
<ikonia> hence the 25 bans
<ikonia> thats enough rope
<bazhang> then kb
<bazhang> I'll remove him after a chat
<ikonia> and I refuse to allow this guy to dodge bans and get support with his attitude
<ikonia> I'm chatting to him now
<ikonia> and he claims not to be scan
<ikonia> his ident IS different, 
<ikonia> thats teh only thing thats stopping me
<bazhang> its him no doubt though
<bazhang> the general tenor of his demands, asking about fonts, etc
<ikonia> well, in my opinion yes, I agree
<ikonia> but is that enough to remove him
<ikonia> the ident is changed, and thats bugging me
<ikonia> all the time he never learned how to change it, now he can
<ikonia> @btlogin
<bazhang> well if you recall when I unmuted fryguy I somehow removed the ban on athedsl etc otenet.gr
<ikonia> yes, thats true, but that was a pretty speicifc ban
<bazhang> good point
<ikonia> there are lots of regular users using otenet.gr
<ikonia> I'm tempted, and this is only thinking out loud as I don't believe it is acceptable, to bring him in here and ask him to change his real name from "mo fo"  (mother fucker) to see how he reacts
<ikonia> I like you am %99 certain it's sken, and as I said I refuse to allow this guy to get support after the hassle he causes, but it's not fair to remove someone who I'm not %100 certain on
<bazhang> yep I understand that
<ikonia> it's him he's using xcaht
<ikonia> just versioned him
<ikonia> and he's using kde
<ikonia> 11:31 CTCP VERSION reply from mafaldaboy: xchat 2.8.6 Linux 2.6.27.7-9-default [x86_64/1.60GHz/SMP]
<ikonia> his cersion matches the last time I versioned sken
<bazhang> then he is ban evading for the 26th time
<Gary> 26 times, wow
<ikonia> is that enough to go on ?
<ikonia> the version on his client, the ISP, his question, His tone, ?
<Gary> how much more do you need?
<ikonia> well I don't know, I'm using you guys as a sounding board
<bazhang> he was in earlier as championsleague also
<ikonia> be bad to remove someone thats not him
<ikonia> ok, I'm not %100 I can't do it
<ikonia> as championsleague he was still using chatzilla ident
<bazhang> then hold off
<ikonia> got to 
<ikonia> well, he seems to be intereacting better than normal
<bazhang> cattle-rancher was removed before, for coming into the channel with the nick 'Cow-Sex'
<ikonia> I saw
<Gary> 5
<ikonia> ?
<Gary> sorry, missed the /
<ikonia> bazhang: it's not sken
<ikonia> bazhang: %100 now
<bazhang> ikonia, okay
<bazhang> ikonia, good thing you held off :)
<ikonia> nmaped him, he has different services running
<ikonia> when I actually exapliend the situations on why he was getting the questions he was nice as pie and totally understood and conversed in sensible english, which is not sken
<bazhang> heh. sken really put me on edge
<bazhang> so the wariness is warranted imo
<ikonia> well after the hassle he caused, I refuse to allow him back in or to get support until he can actually just grow up a bit and stop trolling
<ikonia> hence why I'm cautious of anything "sken like"
<bazhang> 'sken-ish'
<ikonia> is it possible to set highlights on join comments
<ikonia> I think I've figured out a way to track him :)
<bazhang> sken-tracker :)
<ikonia> well looking at soe docs on the net for the .gr isp's and it looks like his has a handy way of breaking down paterns
<ikonia> eg: athedel = athens region
<ikonia> then the numbers are area codes
<ikonia> so a trace route on his ips to his gateawy would give us what region codes that gateway supports :)
<ikonia> so it would be a very narrow ban :)
<ikonia> or at least easy to verify if it was him
<bazhang> he'll rue the day :)
<ikonia> nah, just fed up with him
<ikonia> the interenet is an amazing resource for knowledge: )
<jussi01> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<jussi01> [14:50:28] <hatman> http://www.fianceexposed.com/index.php?c=viral&m=index&id=28ae03cf243604eee3ff9f8b741f499d
<jussi01> [14:50:28] <hatman> http://www.fianceexposed.com/index.php?c=viral&m=index&id=28ae03cf243604eee3ff9f8b741f499d
<jussi01> in #ubuntu - I banned him though.
<tomaw> ta
<jussi01> np.
<jussi01> tomaw: I assume he is now gone and I can remove that ban?
<tomaw> he's not gone but seems to have stopped spamming when I asked him to
<jussi01> ok. Ill remove the ban and hope he doesnt do it again.
<Pici> I'm going to go through some of ompaul's old bans today. Probably end up removing some of the old ones.
<Pici> Someone came through yesterday because there was a realname ban on 'slim'. From august.
<ikonia> Pici: I'd removed mosto f them
<ikonia> Pici: the ones that should be left where ones Ompaul asked me/others to leave
 * jussi01 eyes ikonia
<Mez> bazhang: who are we on about giving some rope?
<jussi01> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<stdin> !search tinyurl
<ubottu> Found: ubotu, amd64, botclone, hdbug, ripping-#kubuntu, bot, installing, install, tribe6, kdmtheme
<stdin> !no bots is <alais> ubotu
<ubottu> I'll remember that stdin
<stdin> !no bot is <alais> ubotu
<stdin> !bot
<ubottu> bot is <alais> ubotu
<stdin> dumb bot
<jussi01> hehe
<stdin> !no bot is <alias> ubotu
<jussi01> dumb you
<stdin> !no bots is <alias> ubotu
<stdin> I know, but I wrote the thing, so it's dumb by proxy :)
<stdin> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jussi01> heheheheheheh
<stdin> factoids !installing and !install need merging
<Pici> stdin: merged
<Pici> !-installing
<ubottu> installing aliases: install, netinstall, installguide, d-i, oeminstall, oem, diskless, netboot, installation, nocdinstall - added by LjL on 2006-06-26 00:19:47 - last edited by LjL on 2008-02-15 04:17:37
<stdin> thanks Pici 
<jussi01> !-bot
<ubottu> bot is <alias> ubotu - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 00:41:01 - last edited by stdin on 2008-12-23 14:28:16
<jussi01> !-ubotu
<ubottu> ubotu aliases: yourself, bot, usage, factoid, list, brain, help, add, help me, syntax, factoids, everything, me, ubottu, bots - added by Seveas on 2006-06-19 12:15:56 - last edited by stdin on 2008-12-23 14:27:19
<bazhang> Mez, just quoting you in a time of doubt; hope you dont mind :)
<Mez> bazhang: Give them some rope, but if you give them enough, they'll hang themselves
<bazhang> Mez, yep
<ikonia> Pici: you owe me half a can of diet coke
<ikonia> and some pride
<LjL> hm, magnitudo 5.3 isn't a lot is it
<Pici> ikonia: hmm? Why's that?
<Pici> LjL: Earthquake?
<bazhang> kerik seems just to have been uninformed after all
<LjL> Pici: yes, 130km from here as google earth kindly informs me
<ikonia> Pici I just read your comment about the guy who said "I hate linux, I hate ubuntu, fuck linux" and your kick message "I'm sorry to hear that" made me spit out my drink and caused me shame in front of my collegues
<bazhang> hehe
<Pici> :)
<bazhang> you missed the !!!!!!!!111
<ikonia> I try to moderate lol/omg/!!!!!!/??? etc
<LjL> Pici: we all felt it here so i was afraid it was pretty strong (since having its center here is not only unlikely but impossible)
<ikonia> even in extreme moments
<bazhang> I meant in his message before he was booted :)
<ikonia> oh
<LjL> it was deep, though, 30km depth
<LjL> so i guess that must be why all the north felt it even though it wasn't all that strong
<ikonia> LjL: no damage I assume at your range
<LjL> ikonia: nah, except i might have had a heart attack because it *felt* like i was having a heart attack until i realized it was a quake
<LjL> ikonia: (you know, my chair's got a flexible back and it felt strange)
<Pici> I don't remember any of the earthquakes that I've been through.  I was too young at the time.
<ikonia> strange in a good way ;)
<LjL> i'd hope there's no damage in general
<ikonia> the fashion world could collapse
<Pici> LjL: Whats the nearest large city near you that I would find on a map?
<LjL> Pici: err, milan. which isn't near me, it's where i am.
<LjL> Pici: the quake was near Parma, though
<LjL> Pici: if that's gearth you're using, google "google earth earthquakes" and the first hit is the USGS, which has a kml with the quake
<Pici> LjL: I was using this: http://kharita.rm.ingv.it/Gmaps/rec-big/en/index.htm
<LjL> Pici: ah it loads now? it was entirely broken five minutes ago
<Pici> Some of the pages load.
<LjL> Pici: i'm not sure i see the relevant quake tbh
<Pici> LjL: Me either.
<LjL> Pici: i'll tell you a secret, italian state-run sites suck.
<LjL> Pici: when we want to know something about our country, we use US data.
<Pici> LjL: I got to that link from the USGS site 
<LjL> Pici: http://earthquake.usgs.gov/eqcenter/catalogs/eqs7day-age.kmz you can load this also in google maps if you don't have google earth, just paste it in the search box
<Pici> LjL: Oh neat. I didn't know that google maps supported kmz files.
<LjL> Pici: i don't remember if you have a symbian phone, but otherwise for others... mobile gmaps supports them too, it's not a very well known feature, but again you just type the url into the search box
<Pici> LjL: Didn't work on the iPod touch google maps. 
<LjL> Pici: you actually typed that url on the ipod "keyboard"?
<LjL> Pici: i feel sorry for you
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> feel and sorry seldom come from your keyboard LjL 
<LjL> bazhang: you have a point about that
<LjL> Pici: scrap what i said
<LjL> Pici: i pity you, fool
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> * [KST_] (n=KST_KST_@220.116.107.90): CM bot  <---something to be concerned about ?
<bazhang> * [Arin] (n=KST_Arin@121.132.145.50): CM bot
<ikonia> nice bazhang 
<ikonia> bazhang: got a test for it, hang on
<bazhang> ikonia, k
<ikonia> failed
<LjL> want some smashed food? http://tv.repubblica.it/copertina/terremoto-le-prime-immagini/27625?video
<ikonia> why not
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> nice link LjL 
<LjL> i think i *would* be slightly scared if i had been in that supermarket
<bazhang> check out -ot
<bazhang> netyire has a twin
<bazhang> * [shaullxBot] (i=aaa@77.127.95.136): I'm a C# irc bot
<LjL> bazhang: shaul is probably the owner
<bazhang> LjL, that struck me as likely
<bazhang> it quit already though
<Gary> is brainac0cult trying to bait?
<Pici> Gary: I'm not sure.  I'm ignoring it until he actually does something worthy of response.
<hischild> the !replicate factoid seems to be wrong. it isn't working as aptitude doesn't recognize commands. 
<hischild> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<hischild> that factoid, not the !replicate one.
<Pici> hischild: On what version of Ubuntu?
<hischild> Intrepid atm
<hischild> the manpage doesn't even speak of any disable options.
<Pici> hm
<Flannel> What happened/what was wrong with the apt-get one?
<Flannel> hmmm, the dpkg one?
<stdin> dpkg --get-selections
<Flannel> yeah, the dpkg one.
<Pici> Because there was an issue with those packages not getting marked properly and apt-get/aptitude thinking that they could be autoremoved iird.
<Pici> s/iird/iirc/
<hischild> I have no idea, i just noticed that this one isn't working. Need to create a dualboot again and would like to keep my current package selection.
<Flannel> Maybe aptitude, apt-get shouldn't do that, since it, as I understand it, calculates autoremove stuff based on the current state
<Flannel> (not based on what it has/hasn't installed)
<Flannel> I believe that's always been an issue if you use aptitude with other frontends.  It's 'benefits' are only benefits if you strictly use aptitude.
<Flannel> mind you, I haven't touched aptitude in forever, so that may be incorrect
<hischild> Flannel, from what i've heard, that's true. I've been using aptitude so far, all has went well.
<Pici> Looks like that option is only valid in aptitude >= 0.4.11.4 And we don't meet that in Intrepid.
<Flannel> Pici: Or any other supported version? ;)
<Pici> Flannel: Does Jaunty count?
<hischild> Pici, how come that it is in there? I don't assume it's been downgraded some time. 
<Flannel> Pici: the S word means no
<Pici> !-clone
<ubottu> clone aliases: cloning - added by LjL on 2007-01-22 21:25:00 - last edited by LjL on 2008-11-23 17:58:12
<Flannel> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Flannel> that's the old one
<Pici> LjL: Around?
<Flannel> hischild: I suggest you don't use aptitude, personally.  If you ever want to use synaptic (or maybe even tasksel?) aptitude will throw a fit.  It's like a jealous lover, who doesn't understand you can have other friends.
 * Flannel will stick with car analogies in the future.
<hischild> Flannel, hmm aight. Yes, the car analogies would be better, but you couldn't have known. 
<hischild> anyway, the dpkg --get-selections will do?
<Flannel> It should.  Yeah.  Let us know if apt-get autoremove (try with -s) tries to remove everything afterwards
<Flannel> Then we'll know if we need to figure out if that command is problematic
<stdin> I guess you could replace "aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic'" with "dpkg --get-selections | grep -v 'deinstall$' | awk '{print $1}'" to get the same format aptitude expects in the second command
<hischild> Wait, just a second.
<hischild> Could you repeat that? 
<stdin> dpkg --get-selections | grep -v 'deinstall$' | awk '{print $1}'
<stdin> that's if --disable-columns is actually needed at all
 * Flannel would just as soon not endorse aptitude.  Although I guess if they use aptitude for that, apt-get won't complain either.
<Pici> I personally only use aptitude for searching, I'm too lazy to remember the apt-get arguments.
<LjL> Pici: yes
<Flannel> apt-cache search?
<Pici> LjL: We're discussing the !cloning factoid. 
<Pici> LjL: re: aptitude vs. dpkg --set/get-selections
<LjL> Flannel, apt-get can't do anything more than aptitude does for calculating what's "auto" removed
<Pici> LjL: I just thought that you may remember the rational since you were the last one to edit the factoid,.
<hischild> wait now i'm totally at a loss here. Situation is that i would like to keep my set of packages, and the !cloning factoid doesn't work. So, what should be replaced with what? And yes, i'm willing to try more then just one method.
<LjL> if there's no information as to whether something was installed by the user or automatically, it can't get it out of some hat any more than aptitude can
<Flannel> LjL: apt-get calculates it, aptitude stores state based on what aptitude has done (at least partially), and from my experience, gets overzealous if you install stuff outside of aptitude
<LjL> wait a moment, aptitude doesn't have a --disable-column option to begin with
<hischild> Flannel, automatic removing of packages becomes troublesome if installed outside of aptitude.
<Flannel> apt-get may remove with just as much zeal, I don't have any personal experience with it
<LjL> where did i make that up from
<LjL> oh. it does on Debian testing.
<LjL> that must be where i got it from.
 * Flannel reminds LjL that #ubuntu is not #debian
 * Flannel hides.
<LjL> meh, ubuntu's aptitude fails to parse the whole thing too
<hischild> LjL, it should have it on the next minor version.
<Flannel> hischild: Go ahead and try the old method (dpkg) and then do sudo apt-get -s autoremove (-s is for simulate), and see if it tries to remove anything it ought not to
<LjL> Flannel: it won't do that... rather, it will not remove anything at all
<Flannel> hischild: Jaunty will have it then, but none of the other supported versions will.
<hischild> Flannel, i'm going to try it now. Could you please give me the old method again? 
<Flannel> LjL: As its supposed to
<LjL> Flannel: but also as people wouldn't want
<Flannel> LjL: The issue (from what was said up there) is that after using dpkg --set-selections, autoremove/aptitude's remove thing, gets overzealous
<Flannel> Why not?
<LjL> Flannel: i don't think that's currently an issue
<Flannel> LjL: Then why was the factoid changed in the first place?
<LjL> Flannel: *maybe* older aptitudes removed stuff like that, but i definitely couldn't reproduce it here
<LjL> Flannel: because if i'm cloning my packages, i also do want to carry over the information on what was installed manually, and what was not
<LjL> Flannel: using the dpkg method, apt-get's *and* aptitude's autoremove feature will just fail to work for all the packages that got selected, forever
<Flannel> Where does apt-get store its state for that stuff then?
<hischild> LjL, but if i'm cloning, wouldn't it only have to get the installed packages as the rest gets installed automatically?
<LjL> Flannel: i don't know, but not in "status".
 * Flannel really ought to upgrade to Hardy and get some first hand experience.
<LjL> hischild: not following you. what "rest"?
<Flannel> I know aptitude stores extra crap, which causes it to not play nice.  but I wasn't aware apt-get did.  I thougt it used the same method as debfoster/deborphan
<hischild> LjL, any packages the ones installed depend on.
<LjL> Flannel: not really
<LjL> hischild: err, if there are packages that the ones installed depend on... then by definition, those will *also* *already* be installed, no?
<stdin> copy over /var/lib/apt/extended_states and /var/lib/aptitude/pkgstates ?
<LjL> you can't have a package installed without having its dependencies installed too
<Flannel> hischild: The issue isn't actual depndencies getting installed.  It's removing dependencies when theyre no longer needed
<LjL> (unless you override stuff in very ugly ways)
<hischild> LjL, If i'm cloning i only need the packages i installed manually, as when i update it should get the dependencies. Am i right in thinking this way?
<LjL> hischild: yes, that's correct (but different from what you said earlier)
<stdin> what one really needs, is a tool that copies all the dpkg/apt/aptitude state/config
<LjL> hischild: problem is - how do you make it only output the ones you installed manually?
<LjL> the only answer i know of is, using aptitude
<LjL> which is what i put in the factoid
<hischild> LjL, i guess that is true. 
<LjL> but then it doesn't work with anything but testing's version of aptitude
<hischild> Flannel, could you please give the "old" method of cloning again? 
<LjL> at least the syntax i used doesn't
<LjL> hischild, it's just dpkg --get-selections and dpkg --set-selections
<Flannel> hischild: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<hischild> Are there any other methods that need testing on it? If so, now's the time to tell.
<LjL> i don't know where to find aptitude's manual for version 0.4.9 (the one in hardy), so i don't know how to fix the syntax
<stdin> isn't there manpages.u.c ?
<LjL> stdin: i don't mean the manpage, i mean the actual aptitude manual
<LjL> stdin: the manpage is short, doesn't have the search patterns
<LjL> this manual aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' 
<LjL> meh
<LjL> this manual http://algebraicthunk.net/~dburrows/projects/aptitude/doc/en/
<LjL> specifically, this part http://algebraicthunk.net/~dburrows/projects/aptitude/doc/en/ch02s03s05.html
<LjL> uhm, actually i don't need the manual...
<LjL> ~i!~M works (which is the short version of ?installed!?manual)
<ubot3> LjL: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LjL> i guess the long versions were introduced only later...
<stdin> would it be in the aptitude-doc-* packages?
<LjL> but then someone - myrtti possibly - complained that ~i!~M was undecipherable, which is why i used the long version to begin with
<LjL> most likely
<hischild> So you want confirmation that the command does it's job, or shall i leave?
<Pici> Meh. Busy #ubuntu today.
<hischild> Pici, really? Didn't seem that busy the times i looked. 
<Pici> hischild: I think its only busy when I'm looking at it.
<hischild> Pici, don't look at it then, i'll just keep looking ... should be quiet all evening then
<Pici> ooh. ubottu.com
<jussi01> Pici: :D
<jussi01> Pici: I bought it about a month back, but only just got around to directing it to the server and getting stdin to sort it :)
<Pici> jussi01: Neat :)
<bluesmoke> does cattle-rancher seem like a troll or is it just me?
<ikonia> bluesmoke: he was in the other day as cattle-sex or something like that and was a pain
<ikonia> bazhang sorted him
#ubuntu-ops 2008-12-24
<ubottu> ushimitsudoki called the ops in #ubuntu (talbot)
<nalioth> Pici: another man done gone
<Pici> nalioth: I got the kickban in before the kline this time though.
<bazhang> hehe
<nalioth> Pici: yeah yeah yeah  :P
<Pici> Hah. From Seveas's blog: http://bacolicio.us/http://www.jonobacon.org
<bazhang> * [woli] (n=woli@ip254-10.ct.co.cr): Wolter Hellmund  how to set a post ban on that <---
<bazhang> would be /cs +b followed by that ip?
<Pici> bazhang: *!*@ip254-10.ct.co.cr
<PriceChild> No need for chanserv's involvement/.
<Pici> Er. Right.
<bazhang> Pici, thanks
<Pici> bazhang: mode +b ip254-10.ct.co.cr
<Pici> er. I mean what I said above.
<bazhang> so op myself then /mode +b
<Pici> bazhang: /mode +b *!*@ip254-10.ct.co.cr
<Jack_Sparrow> I thought I already got him
<bazhang> thanks much his comment seems to warrant it no?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<bazhang> k
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: You did, but bazhang asked before you placed the ban.
<Pici> bazhang: What irc client do you use?
<Jack_Sparrow> You know how to do a /whiwas  nor right
<Jack_Sparrow> whowas
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow, oh missed you getting him thanks; yeah that is how I found it (whowas)
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry.. yo.ho ho
<bazhang> Pici, xchat (but too reliant on chanserv.py)
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang Me too
<PriceChild> bah misunderstood earlier, yes i 'think' /cs b mask will op, ban, deop.
<bazhang> all the kewl kids use irssi and no plugins I gather
<bazhang> I'm still recovering from konversation
<Pici> I use irssi plus some aliases. 
<bazhang> no xserver at all?
<Jack_Sparrow> Back to tinkering with my new system...ttyl
<bazhang> cya
<Jack_Sparrow> can someone check out <xevi0us> I just muted him..
<bazhang> ok
<PriceChild> Jack_Sparrow: probably just the wrong character encoding.
<Jack_Sparrow> Couldnt tell if from ind or just a troll
<Jack_Sparrow> I though indonesia
<Jack_Sparrow> Country code AU with ip lookup
<bazhang> he says japanese; potty-mouth though
<Jack_Sparrow> unmute or do as you see fit..
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow, okay thanks. if he tries to rejoin will likely just ban as he was clearly trolling (indicated by the vulgar language in PM)
<genii> Weird. I'm sure I used /away when I left before, but it showed me as active when I logged in. 
<genii> Hi all
 * genii puts on a batch of coffee
<ubottu> maco called the ops in #ubuntu (Jonanin is trolling)
<genii> Bonez in #u needs booting
<Flannel> I know
<ikonia> eyes on co_savirus just joined #ubuntu 3 times from the say host with 3 nicks
<ikonia> the word virus with these 3 joins at the same time opens my eyes on him
<basileus> ikonia: hi
<ubottu> In ubottu, ardchoille said: !fasterfox is Tweak settings to make firefox faster: http://howto.helpero.com/howto/Speed-Up-Firefox_31.html
<ikonia> basileus: hi
<ikonia> basileus: I see your trying to get back into #ubuntu again by changing IP's
<ikonia> basileus: are you at your keyboard ?
<basileus> ikonia: here
<ikonia> hello
<basileus> hi
<ikonia> so what's the deal with the changing IP addresses ?
<basileus> my ISP
<ikonia> no 89.254.204.161
<basileus> ?
<ikonia> thats not your isp assigned address, I've seen you swap to and from that address this week
<ikonia> in the same way you did a earlier in this channel
<basileus> o_O
<ikonia> what does that mean ?
<basileus> no idea
<ikonia> you seem to swap between line101-36.adsl.kirov.ru and a static ip of 89.254.204.161
<ikonia> which you claim your isp does every 24 hours, so you where not trying to dodge a ban
<ikonia> yet I've seen you use 89.254.204.161 multiple times, and you just changed your upi address between the time stamp of 10:41 and 10:43 which is not 24 hours
<basileus> ikonia: have u heard about reconnections?
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> basileus: so your saying your ISP changd your IP/mask between 10:41: and 10:43 today from line101-36.adsl.kirov.ru to 89.254.204.161
<ikonia> just to be clear
<elkeee> basileus, we're also experienced enough with DNS and irc to know more than you think
<ikonia> and your also saying that your ISP changed your ip address 2 minutes after you where banned last time
<basileus> ikonia: have u resolved line101-36.adsl.kirov.ru
<ikonia> basileus yes
<basileus> ikonia: well, the only thing i want is to be allowed to join #ubuntu. Nothing else. What should i do now?
<elkeee> neither octet in the hostmask matches the IP
<ikonia> basileus: from my point of view, it looks very suspcious, you where asked to disable irc client scripts, and removed from the channel on 2 occasions. When I ban you, you suddenly know how to disable them. You then change IP Address 2 minutes after the ban and re-join #ubuntu - and you tell me the ISP did this for you at that exact moment in time straight after the ban
<ikonia> and here you are again, trying tog et back into ubuntu - which your entitled to do, yet changing IP arandomly
<ikonia> randomly
<basileus> ikonia: miscommunication probably, i am not very good at english
<ikonia> from my point of view, you don't seem to appear as innocent as your suggesting, I could be wrong
<ikonia> basileus: I appriciate the language differences can cause a problem, I am trying to be clear 
<ikonia> basileus: which part was a misscommunication that you did not understand ?
<bazhang> <brainac0cult> type in: sudo rm -rf      its really cool!
<elkeee> basileus, were you restarting your router right after your bans?
<ikonia> help in OT
<basileus> right now i am not via my router
<basileus> now it is pppoe
<ikonia> Gary: thank you
<bazhang> mis-tab
<ikonia> yup
<basileus> i use my inet from two places with one account
<ikonia> basileus: is this place further than 1 minutes walk ?
<ikonia> basileus: eg: can you get between them in 1 minute? 
<basileus> no
<elkeee> hrm, im lacking some scriptfu on here
<ikonia> ok, so that doesn't explain why your ip changed 1 minute after tha ban
<ikonia> the ban
<basileus> it explains 89.254.204.161
<ikonia> no it doesn't
<ikonia> basileus: you change between the two ip's in here in under 2 minute
<ikonia> 10:41 -!- basileus [n=basileus@line101-36.adsl.kirov.ru] has quit [Read error: 110 (Connection timed out)]
<ikonia> 10:41 -!- basileus [n=basileus@line101-36.adsl.kirov.ru] has quit [Read error: 110 (Connection timed out)]
<ikonia> 10:44 -!- basileus [n=basileus@89.254.204.161] has joined #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> thats a 3 minute difference
<basileus> this morning?
<ikonia> yes
<Nafallo> basileus: I would try giving up on using the account on more than one place and see if it gets better regarding disconnections :-)
<ikonia> !give ikonia a test
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> basileus: I'm happy to remove the ban on you, I just want you to be a little more honest about what your doing
<ikonia> basileus: I don't want to block you out of #ubuntu, but at the moment I don't believe you are being %100 honest
<basileus> i dont do any bad things
<ikonia> basileus well, ignoring my requests to remove your scripts 2 times and then straight after being banned reseting your ip and rejoinining ubuntu is not good
<bazhang> basileus, those are bad things.
<basileus> ikonia: i am sorry
<Nafallo> interesting ISP... didn't know they allowed using accounts in multiple locations, as you told us you do :-)
<basileus> Nafallo: but it is true
<basileus> ikonia: i had no intention to trick anyone
<Nafallo> basileus: based on my knowledge of the PPPoE protocols I would suggest you try using it only in one location if you have troubles with re-connections :-)
<ikonia> basileus: what was your intention then ?
<basileus> ikonia: just to be on #ubuntu
<ikonia> basileus: but you intended to change ip to get into #ubuntu
<basileus> that why i removed that script
<basileus> ikonia: NO!
<ikonia> so it was just luck that 1 minute after tha ban your ip changed and you went back into #ubuntu ?
<ikonia> even though you knew you where banned
<ikonia> just trying to be clear
<basileus> ikonia: i dont know why that happend
<ikonia> why did you rejoin #ubuntu 
<ikonia> I had spoke to you and told you not to 
<basileus> actually i can remember i rejoind
<ikonia> I know you rejoined, I removed you as soon as I saw you
<Nafallo> basileus: is your IRC client set to auto-join that channel?
<basileus> Nafallo: it was
<ikonia> basileus: so just to be %100 clear here
<ikonia> 1.) I asked you to remove your scripts and removed you from the channel, you ignored it and rejoined
<ikonia> 2.) I asked you again to remove your scripts and removed you from the channel, you again ignored it and rejoined
<ikonia> 3.) I banned you from thhe channel, your IP magically reset straight away and your client auto rejoined #ubuntu
<ikonia> 4.) I caught you ban dodging and forwared you here, and all of a sudden you scripts got disabled
<ikonia> just to be clear - thats the state of events
<ikonia> basileus: now objectivly from your point of view, does that look a bit of an odd situation
<basileus> what is odd?
<ikonia> well you didn't know how to disable your scripts until I banned you, and your IP address magically reset straight after I abnned you and your client auto rejoined, then all of a sudden when changing your ip didn't work, your scripts got disabled ?
<ikonia> from my point of view that looks like an unusual situation
<ikonia> you ignored everything until you could not get back into ubuntu
<basileus> i mean what is the word "odd" means?
<ikonia> #ubuntu as in the channel
<ikonia> basileus: sorry "strange" "unusual" 
<elkeee> your isp resetting the exact minute you got banned
<basileus> brb
<basileus> 1) i unchecked some options (as it turned out wrong ones) in the script menu and rejoined 
<ikonia> 2.) 
<basileus> 2) same here
<ikonia> 3.) 4.) 
<basileus> 3) i gave up with configuration and deleted the script from ./xchat2
<basileus> 4) rejoined again and found myself on #ubuntu-ops
<basileus> ikonia: also there were some PMs from u
<ikonia> and the change of ip and auto join straight after ban was just bad timing/luck
<ikonia> basileus: what client are you currently using ?
<ikonia> as in irc client
<basileus> xchat
<ikonia> basileus: this is going around in circles, I'm not convinced by what your telling me, but it is probably worth giving you the benifit of the doubt, so I'll remove the ban on you in #ubuntu now
<basileus> ikonia: thanks a lot =)
<ikonia> basileus: I have removed the ban in #ubuntu, and I suggest in future if your having problems fixing a request - you speak to someone in here before constantly auto joinining
<basileus> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> then ban is lifted, please rejoin ubuntu
<ikonia> basileus: too quick ;)
<bazhang> woot
<bazhang> miz tab :(
<basileus> ikonia: right after " I have removed the ban..."
<ikonia> basileus: sorry, I meant to say that to basileus 
<ikonia> basileus: sorry, I meant to say that to bazhang 
<ikonia> basileus: your free to join #ubuntu, sorry for being confusing
<bazhang> ikonia, I dont believe mistdragon about it being an accident
<basileus> ikonia: np =)
<ikonia> nope
<bazhang> he would have to /nick newnick for that
<bazhang> whoa
<ikonia> bazhang: if you have no other busines here, your welcome to leave
<bazhang> MistDragn, what is the issue
<ikonia> bazhang: sorry
<ikonia> basileus if you have no other business here your welcome to leave
<bazhang> MistDragn, you were asked repeatedly to stop
<MistDragn> i don't understand "what is the issue"? is this like new slang for "what's happening" ?
<MistDragn> i am just hanging out
<ikonia> MistDragn: it means why are you behaving like a fool ?
<bazhang> MistDragn, that channel is not for chat
<MistDragn> to stop what? you never specified, im not a mind reader
<bazhang> MistDragn, and you were so advised repeatedly
<ikonia> MistDragn: I advised you to stop being silly
 * elkeee hands ikonia a s
<ikonia> MistDragn: I asked you to stop with your script
<ikonia> MistDragn: that WAS specific
<MistDragn> who defines what is silly and what isn't? it's subjective
<bazhang> nope
<MistDragn> do we have a definition bot?
<MistDragn> !def silly
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about def silly
<MistDragn> !define silly
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about define silly
<bazhang> MistDragn, best to part now
<bazhang> MistDragn, you are only making things worse
<MistDragn> things? i dont understand...
<MistDragn> im not from your native country
<bazhang> clearly not
<MistDragn> what is worse?
<bazhang> you are banned from #ubuntu
<MistDragn> aww..
<bazhang> and that ban will stand.
<MistDragn> i guess i just won't get any sleep tonight
<MistDragn> that's rough
<bazhang> so please /part now
<MistDragn> i wonder how i will get by...
<MistDragn> life has lost that luster, the spice.. that was that channel, and now it's gone
<MistDragn> i guess i'll just go shoot myself now
<MistDragn> ha, just kidding, seriously
<MistDragn> obviously you think i care about this network
<MistDragn> freenode is the lame
<elkeee> MistDragn, being rude isnt going to help you any
<MistDragn> obviously. who says i wanted help
<bazhang> he is still in -ot
<MistDragn> lol
<MistDragn> you guys take this stuff so seriously
<elkeee> MistDragn, clearly not so lame you take the time and effort to troll
<bazhang> !coc | MistDragn 
<ubottu> MistDragn: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<MistDragn> hey i'm not swearing
<bazhang> !guidelines | MistDragn 
<ubottu> MistDragn: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<MistDragn> that's actually a big effort
<MistDragn> cause i actually do care about children
<bazhang> MistDragn, have a read of those
<MistDragn> but i really don't care about ubuntu's rules
<MistDragn> i'll never use that OS
<MistDragn> what a hassle
<bazhang> <MistDragn> oh no, i'm here, quick ban me  in -ot
<MistDragn> its the biggest chan on the network cause nobody can get it to work right
<stdin> well, then there's no need for you to be in any ubuntu channels
<MistDragn> nope, no need. agreed
<MistDragn> so?
<bazhang> MistDragn, not a good idea to discuss your ban in other channels
<stdin> this is an ubuntu channel, so part
<MistDragn> lol
<MistDragn> you guys are hilarious
<bazhang> ie in -ot right now
<MistDragn> its a fine idea cause i dont care, get it?
<MistDragn> irc isn't my life, its a recreation
<MistDragn> im just finding a place to chat
<stdin> if you don't care, why are you still here?
<MistDragn> cause you're still talking.
<MistDragn> and now i would expect silence to ensue ;)
<stdin> you're providing most of the lines
<MistDragn> you're right
<MistDragn> captain obvious strikes again
<MistDragn> i always wanted to say that
<bazhang> I recommend he be removed from -ot as well as he clearly does not intend well
<bazhang> still talking about it there
<MistDragn> yeah, i intend to chat
<MistDragn> and also mock your malcontent
<MistDragn> because its so funny
<MistDragn> "ban this guy before he says something we'll all regret!"
<MistDragn> just because i don't talk about the subjects you'd prefer, doesn't mean i'm going to talk about something totally horrible
<MistDragn> maybe you need to relax your nazi gestapo mentality a bit
<ikonia> elkeee: please wake up
<stdin> maybe you need to lean a little respect
<MistDragn> sorry, am I disturbing your happy irc experience?
<stdin> world is full of maybes, isn't it magical? :)
<MistDragn> i don't know what is this verb "to lean" ?
<MistDragn> !define to lean
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about define to lean
<MistDragn> hmmm... must not be a very smart bot
<ikonia> LjL: PriceChild jussi01 Nafallo elkeee Pici ping
<Gary> ikonia: wassup
<ikonia> Gary: can you please remove MistDragn from this channel, it's just troll bait and pointless
<bazhang> he is doing the same in -ot as well
<ikonia> MistDragn: be aware -offtopic has the same rules as ubuntu
<MistDragn> should i write it down
<MistDragn> so i dont forget?
<Nafallo> ikonia: pong
<bazhang> MistDragn, see the links above I gave you
<Gary> MistDragn: you'd do better to stop trolling, it's so 1980's
<MistDragn> i dont click irc links
<MistDragn> its probably tubgirl or a scary monster or a wang or something
<MistDragn> i wasn't born until 1999 so
<MistDragn> i wouldn't know
<ikonia> Nafallo: sorry meant nalioth having a bad auto complete day
<Nafallo> ikonia: ah. yea. I reckoned :-)
<MistDragn> an unforgivable error.
<MistDragn> the penalty for which is death
<ikonia> MistDragn: enough if you don't want to discuss your ban here, leave
<ikonia> MistDragn: this channel is for channel support/issues only
<MistDragn> i would love to but
<MistDragn> i can't figure out how to part
<ikonia> Gary: please help him
<MistDragn> my window got maximized beyond the bounds of my screen
<ikonia> ta
<MistDragn> what did I do to deserve such treatment?
<ikonia> MistDragn: just leave
<Gary> MistDragn: you do fail don't you
<MistDragn> i can't figure out how
<ikonia> nice
<ikonia> thanks
<ikonia> standby in -ot
<Gary> gone to #UbuntuForums now...
<ikonia> get on it :)
<tomaw> and straight in to -irc.
<ikonia> muted in kubuntu
<elkeee> bad idea
<elkeee> Gary, why does chanserv hate me?
<ikonia> elkeee: ?
<ikonia> bad idea ?
<elkeee> ikonia, if those are not staffer-done, then they're the /cs commands i typed 10 minutes ago
<elkeee> ikonia, my parents internet either sucks, or my brother has a zilliiin torrents going
<elkeee> ikonia, to rejoin
<ikonia> ahhh
<elkeee> my parents internet has crashed thunderbird
<ikonia> getting great pm's now
<Gary> lucky you
<ikonia> I'd watch the other channels, he's building
<Gary> if pm's = harrassment then it can take it up to another level
<ikonia> nah
<ikonia> ignoring him
<ikonia> may want to watch -meeting
<ikonia> starting his randomness
<ikonia> I suspect as I'm ignoging it it will build up in other cahnnels
<ikonia> gary he's beguin in -meeting
<ikonia> not sure who other than you / elkeee has any grunt in there
<elkeee> i thnk i'm just going to go to sleep. this is pointlessly slow
<ikonia> nos in -irc
<ikonia> elkeee: :(
<Gary> lol - 12:38 < MistDragn> leave me alone Gary you're scaring me
<ikonia> now in -irc
<elkeee> Gary, please act on my behalf in the matter of mistdragn
<ikonia> Gary: just remove him from irc and meeting, he's just pointless
<elkeee> Gary, is that sufficient permission? :)
<Gary> ya
<elkeee> ikonia, it'd be fine if services would heed me...
<ikonia> you appear identified
<elkeee> and i didnt get 3 screens of stuff each response
<elkeee> ikonia, i just got then /wii elkeee i asked nickserv for 10 mins ago
<ikonia> odd, you appear to be fine from the outside looking in 
<elkeee> yeah. i suspect its the local network
<Gary> irc and meeting sorted as requested
 * ikonia buys gary a christmas pint
<elkeee> im off to sleep now anyway. nite
<ikonia> night
<Gary> night
<ikonia> elkeee: merry christmas for tommorow
<elkeee> :) thanks
<ikonia> same ip range as the owners of geekpanties.com again (the troll guy)
<bazhang> wow he really went on a spree
<bazhang> he was in meta briefly as well
<ikonia> all gone now
<bazhang> k train?
<ikonia> nah, just had enough and logged out
<bazhang>  [pcmagas] (n=pcmagas@athedsl-4441760.home.otenet.gr): pcmagas  sken?
<ikonia> nah
<bazhang> k
<bazhang> that address range always rings alarm bells
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> hence why he got highlighted ;)
<ikonia> forgot I'd turned that on
<bazhang> :)
<Gary> that was fun
<ikonia> stretch your legts
<ikonia> legs
<ubot3> In ubot3, ManPT said: ! ManPT is pentie
 * jussi01 waves
 * jpds waves back.
 * Pici cosines
<jussi01> lol
 * Gary wiggles
<Agent_Ubuntu> ups, sorry, is offtopic no ops, sorry again :)
 * Pici blinks
<ikonia> he's random in -offtopic too
<ikonia> think it's just a language issue
<Pici> Indeed.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Agent_Ubuntu said: ubottu: dowload movies is legal, LEGAL
<bazhang> championsleague, how may we help you
<jussi01> bazhang: sken ;)
<bazhang> jussi01, so I gathered from the 'lolsux' :)
<ikonia> all too easy ;)
<ikonia> 4/join ##linux
<bazhang> heh
<ikonia> bazhang: I'm train laggings, so eyes open please
<bazhang> ikonia, not going to let you have all the action :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Drat.. I am updating another pc here and I am so lagged I cant play
<bazhang> whoops on the command there 
<bazhang> phew
<ikonia> delt with doesn't seem to be changing ip any more
<Pici> I step away for a few minutes and I come back to a screen full of mode messages.
<bazhang> yep
<ikonia> Pici: who do you think.....
 * genii puts on a large urn of coffee
<bazhang> * [brazila] (n=daniel@201-2-51-240.gnace701.dsl.brasiltelecom.net.br): daniel he was spamming about kurumin a few days ago
<genii> bazhang: Maybe theres no #kurumin channel
<bazhang> genii, not on freenode at least
<bazhang> whew
<bazhang> last time he left amidst a flurry of cursing
<genii> Well, frustration :)
<bazhang> kurumin morphed into windows trojans ?
<genii> Heh, apparently. Likely dual boot or so, installed linux when windows became unusabe due to a hijacker or so, thinking to fix it from there somehow. Seen it before
<bazhang> kurumin is not *that* bad :)
<genii> bazhang: At least it's some Debian based derivative using KDE, which approximates Kubuntu.... some of his Q there might have found answers but still wrong channel etc
<bazhang> genii, true; perhaps in the general linux channel
<bazhang> sken how may we help you
<bazhang> sken hi
<vivian> hello
<bazhang> <jake-aus> I started hooking up with a girl my best mate was keen on...  with asus-tek cheering him on
<bazhang> this cant end well
<genii> Especially during holidays....
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> thought asus-tek was going to be banned from -ot for stalking
<bazhang> heh
<Jack_Sparrow> callumeeepc is close to a kick in ubuntu
<bazhang> he quit just in time
<Pici> He left
<Jack_Sparrow> yea, saw that..  TIme for 4 miles with the dog around the lake.. bbl
<Pici> have fun :)
<genii> I sort of imagine him in a big sled now with a poor teensy puupy pulling it around the lake, a la The Grinch
<bazhang> sken hello
<vivian1> hello
<vivian1> what's up?
<bazhang> sken your ban is not up yet
<vivian1> wat do u mean?
<bazhang> when you try to join #ubuntu you are forwarded to here
<vivian1> ah ok
<vivian1> do you have a problem wen i join this channel?
<bazhang> that wont change until your ban is up
<vivian1> are you friends with ikonia lol
<Pici> ikonia is an operator of the Ubuntu channels and so are we.  You have continiously been evading bans placed by him and that is why you have been forwarded to this channel.
<bazhang> so ban-evading and making trouble here will only extend the ban even further
<vivian1> i don't want trouble
<bazhang> then stop ban evading and making trouble here
<vivian1> ok sorry
<bazhang> I suggest you join another linux channel and get help there
<bazhang> as you reside in greece there may be a loco channel you can join
<bazhang> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<eleos2> yeah ? ok i
<eleos2> thx
<eleos2> soorry
<bazhang> you are welcome
<bazhang> if you take #ubuntu out of your autojoin then you can avoid the forward here
<eleos2> tell to ikonia my condolences and tell him that he is going to jail for a while
<bazhang> of course I wont tell him that
<bazhang> please part this channel now.
<LjL> eleos2: is that some sort of threat?
<eleos2> he is so a crazy guy
<bazhang> wth
<LjL> PM [18:47:43] <eleos2> tell to ikonia if he managed to block my isp
<Pici> er
<Pici> how odd.
<LjL> [18:49:55] <eleos2> how months is my ban? [18:50:51] <LjL> i don't know
<bazhang> 3
<jpds> Is the wiki down for anyone else?
<bazhang> jpds, yep
<bazhang> 503 error
<Nafallo> working now?
<Nafallo> bazhang, jpds ^--
<bazhang> Nafallo, yes!!!
<jpds> Nafallo: The other channel :)
<ubottu> In #ubuntuforums, tiki said: ubottu this is for 7.04, is it the same for 8.10 ?
<jpds> ubottu: tell tiki about yourself
<Pici> bazhang: That was too creepy for me.
<bazhang> Pici, yep
<ikonia> TEST
<bazhang> success!
<ikonia> ta
<Pici> I am completely operational and all my circuits are functioing perfectly.
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> !give me a test
<ikonia> jst testing my phonw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give me a test
<jpds> Pici: Except for that pains down all the diodes in my right arm.
<Pici> jpds: naturally
<_woli_> can I be unbanned from ubuntu? I don't know why I got banned in the first place.
<Flannel> _woli_: You can't think of anything?
<_woli_> Flannel, of any reason, you mean?
<_woli_> Well, this computer has various users
<Flannel> Yeah.  Perhaps one around 16 hours ago?
<_woli_> Maybe...
<_woli_> A couple a weeks ago I just showed my brother IRC...
<_woli_> He may have bailed in my xchat and messed around...
<Flannel> You should give him a separate account, and also teach him some manners.
<_woli_> What did he do?
<Flannel> He was offtopic, and didn't respond to the suggestions to go elsewhere in a polite manner.
<Flannel> Just be sure to take him aside and teach him proper etiquette
<_woli_> Was it really bad?
<_woli_> I will try to take common access from xchat
<_woli_> that'll help.
<Flannel> It might have turned really bad, but we put a lid on it quickly.
<_woli_> Good thing that you did.
<_woli_> That Jared... never takes things seriously...
<Flannel> Alright, well, I'm going to give you the benefit of the doubt.  And hopefully you can figure something out with him.  please don't make me regret my decision.
<Flannel> _woli_: go ahead and join #ubuntu
<_woli_> Thank you very much.
<_woli_> You can trust me, you did the right thing.
<jussi01> _woli_: if theres nothing else, may I point out the channel topic ;)
<_woli_> jussi01, the registering thing?
<jussi01> !idle | _woli_
<ubottu> _woli_: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<_woli_> I am parting now then.
<_woli_> Thanks again Flannel for your comprehension.
<jussi01> where is .cr??
<Flannel> Costa Rica
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Commie_Cary said: !Commie_Cary is a trotsky loving lenin loving communist who uses Ubuntu Linux. WARNING: this person will get mad if you like closed-source
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Commie_Cary said: !Commie_Cary is a trotsky loving lenin loving communist who uses Ubuntu Linux. WARNING: this person will get mad if you like closed-source
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Commie_Cary said: !Commie_Cary is a trotsky loving lenin loving marx loving communist who uses Ubuntu Linux. WARNING: this person will get mad if you like closed-source
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Commie_Cary said: !Commie_Cary is a trotsky loving lenin loving marx loving communist who uses Ubuntu Linux. WARNING: this person will get mad if you like closed-source
<nalioth> ubottu: tell commie_cary about botabuse
<Nafallo> nalioth: the user is in -irc
<LjL> -bots:   <ardchoille> How do I get a new factoid added to ubottu ? > I have submitted a new factoid a few times over the last couple months and it never gets added. > The factoid I submitted deals with speeding up firefox, which is one of the questions I see often in #ubuntu. > And firefox ships with Ubuntu so I figured this factoid would be good for the bot rather than people having to type it all out every time. > You folks can even write the factoid if 
<LjL> you want, but I just felt that the url was a needed item.
<hischild> Could we get some overview in #ubuntu? loads of odd stuff going on there
<Flannel> hischild: Examples?
<hischild> offtopic chatter, way of how people are helped
<Flannel> Examples/people/timeframes of the latter?
<LjL> no one's stopping you from pointing it out to the people involved... that'd be a start i'm sure
<hischild> LjL, hmh usually i'd do that. There's 2 things holding me back from doing that. Due to some personal issues i'll probably word it wrong, second last time i did that i got shouted at from that person. 
<LjL> hischild: well to be honest i can't see anything particularly bad in the logs since you last joined
<hischild> LjL, hmh ok. 
<nalioth> hischild: we can all catalyse  :)
<hischild> nalioth, we can all wut?
<LjL> oh no the catalysm has come
<hischild> o.O
<Flannel> hischild: We can all be catalysts for change.
<LjL> hischild: he means http://freenode.net/pounddefocus.shtml#catalyze
<hischild> Flannel, i know what a catalyst is, but for some reason i don't seem to be able to grasp what it means.
<Flannel> hischild: If you see a problem, first try and correct it directly (mention it to the person), many times that will work, and then it'll be fixed
<hischild> Flannel, last few times i tried it, either i got shouted at from that person as i am no channel op, or i'm just being plain ignored. Both don't really do anything. 
<Flannel> hischild: If that happens, then you come here.  You don't need to be an operator to enlighten/remind people of the rules
<hischild> Flannel, I guess that's true, i'll do that. 
<LjL> hischild, getting shouted at for pointing out guidelines or correct help *if that's done calmly* is not acceptable
<LjL> so if you get shouted at in such situations, what you do is say "it's nothing personal, but please, behave according to the guidelines", and if that still fails, you call !ops
<LjL> being or not being an op has nothing to do with what you can say to people, and to whether they should react by shouting at you
<hischild> LjL, I'm very sure there are no logs of me anywhere, be it on the public channel or PM, where I've not been calm. 
<LjL> hischild: fine, in that case don't let people shout at you
<Flannel> hischild: He wasn't implying you weren't, just qualifying his statement
<hischild> LjL, i let them shout at me, but i'll take it to here. 
<hischild> Flannel, i wasn't saying that he implied it in any way. I'm clarifying. 
<hischild> Flannel, LjL, anyway, if you remember the conversation of yesterday about cloning packages, the dpkg --get-selection method works. 
<LjL> hischild, sure, --get-selections does
<LjL> it just disregards the list of manually installed packages entirely
<LjL> if that's not an issue, it works fine in all other respects
<hischild> LjL, well i haven't checked that but so far it has worked fine. I'm quite happy with the way it was setup and i don't see any reason to uninstall.
<hischild> Anyway, gothic christmas to all of you. I'll be seeing you around sometime. 
<LjL> happy easter
<hischild> tnx
 * hischild waves you all a happy morning/afternoon/evening/goodnight (make your choice) and the best of luck and all that.  
<jussi01> nini all
<Flannel> tiyowan: How can we help you?
<tiyowan> Flannel: Just curious. :) I always wondered where all of you were. 
<Flannel> tiyowan: Please don't idle here
<tiyowan> Flannel: Yes sir, I read that in the topic.
<Flannel> nickrud: I'm heading out soon, glad to see you wake up to handle darkfusion
<nickrud> no problem. Work is slow on Xmas eve. I'm totally bored, and lots of time
<nickrud> probably be around until 9pm more than not
<solmakou> "When using any #ubuntu channel, please avoid the use of swearing "  how strictly is this enforced, i've been prone to use a bit of profanity to demonstrate how aggravating it a problem is
<nickrud> solmakou, zero tolerance, wtf is not allowed for example
<solmakou> fair enough thanks nickrud
<nickrud> well, warning is first, unless directed at a user
<nalioth> solmakou: swearing does not help anyone
<nalioth> solmakou: you may swear all you like with your mouth  :)
<solmakou> nalioth I tend to disagree but it's your channel !  thanks for the guideline
<nickrud> @btlogin
<nickrud> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<nickrud> @btlogin
<elkeee> where do we find more like that?
#ubuntu-ops 2008-12-25
<ubottu> In ubottu, Lenin_Cat said: botpunishment is WHY! wont you let me out of my room!
<nickrud> oookay
<ubottu> In ubottu, Lenin_Cat said: santa is the most jolly man EVAH
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<gnomefreak> is any staff around for a quick question?
<nickrud> on christmas/eve? who'd be that crazy?
<gnomefreak> i was hoping
<gnomefreak> some how i lost user mode
<gnomefreak> nickrud: do you have user mode +u?
 * nickrud looks foolish
<nickrud> how to check?
<gnomefreak> nickrud: it will be in server window at the lower part
<gnomefreak> looks like .:23:35:27:. ==> Mode change (+i) for user gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> you can also check by how many channels you can join
<nickrud> gnomefreak, no
<gnomefreak> nickrud: thanks for checking
<nickrud> someday I'll actually figure out what this irc stuff is all about
<gnomefreak> nickrud: if you use /help than what you want to know about example /help toggle most of time it hhelps me if i forget something
<nickrud> gnomefreak, it's more a matter of will than anything. irc is something that i've learned enough to use, and the details ... well ... icgaff
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ubottu> bullgard4 called the ops in #ubuntu (parrot)
<ubottu> therealnanotube called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> parrot called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> onetinsoldier called the ops in #ubuntu (HideousNashimoto)
<jussi01> argh, for petes sake. malfunctioning screens suck
<bazhang> * [Sailormoon] (i=jjjh@21Cust100.tnt1.calgary.ab.da.uu.net): fuckyou  ban evading in -ot
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Sailormoon ban evading)
<bazhang> dont know why he is still in there; now he is trying to trick people into disconnecting from freenode
<Jack_Sparrow> Merry Xmas bazhang , who ?  What channel
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow, same to you!
<bazhang> -ot
<bazhang> sailormoon, chronic ban evader/stalker
<Gary> didn't I ban him last time?
<Gary> @btlogin
<Gary> I always fail that one
<Gary> @whoami
<bazhang> somehow he always gets around it
<bazhang> try @login Gary 
<Gary> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Gary> @btlogin
<Gary> there we go
<Gary> ban fixered
<bazhang> suhweet
<Gary> How many bans can that guy have!
<Gary> or have I just totally messed up?
<bazhang> in sken territory I would wager (~20+)
<ubottu> In ubottu, sidney said: ubottu: is this system under systems or is it done in a concole
<jpds> ubottu: tell sidney about yourself
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<jussi01_> hi all
<bazhang> \o
<Flannel> Howdy
 * jussi01_ grumbles at broken screens and having t use a stupid mac...
<jussi01_> got a ban evader coming into #kubuntu [12/25/08 21:06:52] *** tupac [n=tupac@79.115.225.123] has joined #kubuntu
<jussi01_> banned 2x now
<jussi01_> he is bacomeing a bit of a pest, those 2x were today, I somewhat remember him ban evading before, but not sure
<ubottu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu (^You)
<ubottu> In ubottu, Lexvegas said: !christmas is Merry Christmas!
<ubottu> In ubottu, andresj said: !no, audacity is Audacity (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Audacity) is a free, open source application for recording and editing audio. The version provided in the standard repositories has problems with audio playback and recording in Ubuntu, but a fixed version can be installed by adding the PPA http://launchpad.net/~diwic/+archive to /etc/apt/sources.list.
<genii> Hello all, and Merry Christmas, etc
<ubottu> Juhaz called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<nickrud> thank god for staff
<tomaw> we're here when you're not, etc
<nalioth> godless heathens
<nickrud> nalioth, hey ease up on me :)
 * nalioth was referring to the trolls, for whom it seems no day is sancrosanct
<tomaw> there's a small swarm trying to connect that our stuff is rejecting
<nickrud> too true
#ubuntu-ops 2008-12-26
 * genii puts on more coffee
<bazhang> genii, thanks! :)
<genii> bazhang: Anytime :) 
<genii> bazhang: Quiet so far?
<bazhang> genii, dont jinx it! :)
<genii> Hehehe
<bluesmoke> Not so quiet, really
<bluesmoke> Well, it's just one troll and I'm having fun with them but still...
<Flannel> bluesmoke: Is there something we can help you with?
<bluesmoke> Flannel: No, I'm fine....
<Flannel> bluesmoke: Please see the topic then
<Flannel> Ah
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, jay2 said: ubottu that is a cute name :))
<Amaranth> Might as well just stick with this nick, everyone knows who I am now anyway :P
<Flannel> he
<Flannel> h
<terlmann> could one of you freenode gods tell me the short short version to reset my account?
<ubottu> solmakou called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Flannel> that guy is likely trouble (although, he is gone now, so I guess he can't be that much short-term trouble)
<bazhang> meoblast001 pasting questionable links in -ot
<Flannel> babby is fine
<Flannel> Oh, meoblast
<bazhang> also talking about *chan
<bazhang> levisthesmith
<bazhang> * [kldsjfs] (n=KST_klds@125.129.138.123): CM bot
<bazhang> * [ewfwef] (n=KST_ewfw@125.129.138.123): CM bot
<chilli0> hello all 
<Flannel> Hi chilli0, how can we help you?
<chilli0> Hello 
<chilli0> I am banned from #ubuntu 
<chilli0> and i was on it a few mins ago
<chilli0> i wasent warned about getting baned and i didnt do anything wrong
<chilli0> All i asked about was getting ftp and lighttpd working on ubuntu
<chilli0> and then i went offline
<chilli0> and im banned 
<Flannel> chilli0: Do you remember anything previous that may have gotten you banned?
<Flannel> Maybe two weeks ago or so?
<chilli0> No
<chilli0> I dont really go on there
<chilli0> I have been asking about laptops support thats about it
<Flannel> chilli0: alright.  I imagine it wasn't you. I'd like you to read our IRC guidelines while I clear out this ban,  It'll give you something to do while you wait for my slow fingers.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<chilli0> Wasnt me? whats going on?
<chilli0> And thanks
<Flannel> Nothing to worry about
<chilli0> Ok
<chilli0> Thanks for your help mate
<Flannel> Go ahead and try joining now
<chilli0> ok thanks
<chilli0> Sweet its all good now
<chilli0> Im off for a swim cya
<bazhang> chilli0, please dont idle here
<bazhang> kostya, how may we help you
<kostya> Excuse me while loading the channel is opened
<bazhang> kostya, do you have an issue related to main ubuntu channels?
<kostya> no
<bazhang> kostya, then please depart this channel
<bazhang> * [sdfjskldfje] (n=KST_sdfj@220.116.107.90): CM bot
<hischild> There's 2 things, concerning ubottu i'd like to suggest. The first is a simple typo in the !find, pacakge should be package. 
<hischild> The second would be a new factoid for the program pastebinit. It's widely used by helpers, but a factoid giving the info would save us loads of typing and possibly help others as well.
<PriceChild> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10-1 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 88 kB
<PriceChild> What about it?
<PriceChild> ie please suggest one :)
<stdin> you can suggest new factoids with !<factoid> is <fact> or /msg ubottu <factoid> is <fact>
<hischild> PriceChild, i'm not good at making texts for factoids up, but it's just a side note. I wasn't aware it could also be suggested that way, made a note of it. 
<hischild> Also, is there such a way to note typo's in factoids?
<PriceChild> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<PriceChild> Typing: !no test is <reply> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I think the sentence should end like this instead.
<PriceChild> would then tell us what you wanted changing
<hischild> Ok. Noted it
<PriceChild> or /msg ubottu test is <re.....
<PriceChild> * or /msg ubottu no test is <re....
<hischild> Tnx, i'll try to think of something. 
<hischild> !find
<ubottu> Search for a pacakge or a file: !find <term/file>
<hischild> that's the typo. 
<PriceChild> stdin: jussi01 ^
<hischild> PriceChild, if such a factoid that i'd suggest get approved, would i be notified of it? 
<PriceChild> not normally/automatically no
<stdin> @reload Encyclopedia
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<stdin> !find
<ubottu> Search for a package or a file: !find <term/file>
<PriceChild> Thanks stdin, hischild.
<hischild> stdin, you have my thanks
<hischild> PriceChild, would there be a way to request this? As when a factoid would be approved, using it would seem most useful but it wouldn't be done if nobody knows about it. 
<stdin> it's on my todo list to have a web form for people to suggest factoids and admins to approve/deny (possibly with reasons)
<PriceChild> wow that's a bit of an undertaking
<stdin> but my todo list is getting so long I need a todo list of things to do on my todo list first :)
<hischild> stdin, good to hear. I'll see it appear sometime when you're done. Any chance i could give you a hand?
<PriceChild> stdin: to interface with the factoid database, or just separate?
<stdin> PriceChild: first it'd just add an entry when someone requests an edit/addition and we'd manually remove the items when done, but it shouldn't be too difficult after that to add the factoids directly from the web page
<stdin> something like the bantracker, but for factoids
<stdin> hischild: if you can help, please do :p
<hischild> stdin, where to see a list of possible things to do?
<stdin> it would probably need to be written in python (unless you can use another cgi language that works with sqlite
<stdin> creating a wiki for my todo list is on my todo list
<stdin> wooh, recursion
<hischild> hehe .. 
<stdin> I did have a mock-up somewhere, but god only knows what I've done with it
<hischild> stdin, i have some time and the will to help out, but i'd need something like a starting point. Would PHP also suffice as the language, as that's my main language so far, and also works with sqlite databases. 
<stdin> I don't mind which language it's written in, but I know no PHP, so you'd have to do all the programming work (unless I learn PHP too)
<stdin> the page would need to check for a cookie and confirm it (for admin use), it would also need a form to send requests in. and an admin form to approve/deny them
<hischild> Sounds good enough. 
<stdin> it would then need to interface with the factoid database to edit/add the factoids
<stdin> that's the basic idea anyway
<hischild> yeh, i'll get started on the first part. 
<hischild> stdin, tnx now i got something to do for the next 2 hours travel to my grand parents
 * hischild waves you all a happy morning/afternoon/evening/goodnight (make your choice) and the best of luck and all that.  
<hischild> stdin, ok if i throw you a PM once i'm finished?
<stdin> sure
<hischild> till soon then
<Pici> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<Pici> meh.
<bazhang> * [tupac] (n=tupac@79.115.11.128): Tupac <--ban-evading ? (in #k)
<jussi01> bazhang: possibly
<jussi01> @bansearch tupac
<ubottu> No matches found for tupac!n=tupac@79.115.11.128 in any channel
<bazhang> jussi01, I saw you mention a name close to that earlier
<jussi01> yeah, he was at:  tupac [n=tupac@79.115.225.123]
<jussi01> so Im guessing same guy
<bazhang> oh yeah
<jussi01> he is likely to be quite rude/smug if previous history is anything to go by
<bazhang> think he is -romania
<bazhang> xchat kills sound?
<ubottu> In ubottu, Katsuya said: oh! it is a bot? right?
<Myrtti> hi kids
<jpds> Hello Myrtti.
<Myrtti> my mom has a lolcat.
<Myrtti> http://share.ovi.com/media/myrtti.public/myrtti.10002
<Myrtti> he's trying to kill my laptop backpack
<bazhang>  [weoifjowfji] (n=KST_weoi@220.116.107.90): CM bot
<bazhang> nice.
<Mez> Myrtti: that confused me - I was wondering how the cat was sticking to the wall for a few seconds
<Myrtti> yeah, I forgot I have to keep my phone horisontal
<Mez> Lol - still amusing though
<bazhang> * [weiofjiofj] (n=KST_weio@220.116.107.90): CM bot
<bazhang> been joining all day
<bazhang> <tupac> kubuntu is so fake
<ubottu> p_quarles called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<bazhang> yep it is the same guy
<boredandblogging> in ubuntu-us Tupac_Shakur | why sack my dick ?  f :) 
<boredandblogging> gah!
<jussi01_> boredandblogging: repeatban evader in #k
<vorian> werd
<PriceChild> Gone now?
<boredandblogging> gone from -us
<PriceChild> what's the hostname?
<vorian> i just thought boredandblogging and was going ghetto fab on us :)
<boredandblogging> PriceChild: n=tupac@79.115.11.128
<PriceChild> thanks boredandblogging 
<boredandblogging> vorian: lol, you know me better than that!
<vorian> :)
<vorian> laid back, with your mind on your money
<boredandblogging> dude, I don't even know what that means :-P
<vorian> sipin on jin an juice
<boredandblogging> thought that was snoop?
<boredandblogging> but I'm not up on the rap, so who knows
<vorian> thug life
<vorian> no idear
 * GazzaK wonders about the nick dickinch15 in #ubuntu...
<Tm_T> remove
<GazzaK> he's not said anything as far as I can see, so will monitor
<stdin> hmm, I haven't heard back from hischild yet, I guess it's more work than the 2 hours he allocated
<ubottu> In ubottu, ameed said: So Ebox is like webmin
#ubuntu-ops 2008-12-27
<Flannel> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<Flannel> Do we not have any more information?  What does that do actually?
<elkeee> why does offtopic have a 'robot roll call' in the topic? are we encouraging bots now or something equally stupid?
<Pici> elkeee: Have you not seen Mystery Science Theater 3000?
<Pici> Its from the show... but I'll change it if its confusing.
 * Pici fires up fortune -s
<elkeee> i have not, no
<Pici> Ah, found something that made me chuckle.
<Flannel> Mmmm, -ot
<Flannel> Anyone awake with -ot stuffs?  He's coming back
<Mez> ?
<PriceChild> Mez: almost 4 hours ago.
<Mez> oops ;)
<nickrud> ah, just the guy I need
<nickrud> PriceChild, what's with this ubuntu-ops user I just was informed about? How/when should we use it?
<PriceChild> nickrud: how were you informed about it?
<nickrud> PriceChild, in a memo from ljl
<PriceChild> nickrud: timestamp?
<nickrud> hm, don't have that anymore. I saved the info on the 12th
<nickrud> it's functional, I tested that today.
<PriceChild> functional?
<nickrud> I was recognized with the password I was given
<nickrud> that's as far as I took it, just logged back off
 * Mez hasnt been given a password :D
<PriceChild> It doesn't appear to have any special access anywhere afaik.
<PriceChild> Well I haven't heard of it having any anyway.
<nickrud> if it's not to be in my hands, that's fine and dandy. I understood it was to be given access by loco admins as they chose, but I'm fuzzy otherwise
<PriceChild> ahh ok
<PriceChild> I've probably lost an email again sorry.
<nickrud> ok, sometime in the next few weeks/months I'm sure it'll get sorted ;)
<PriceChild> nickrud: dude its Christmas, get off of irc!
<Mez> PriceChild: not anymore :D
<nickrud> nah, day after. I had a rough day at work, I'm unwinding by teasing #ubuntu :)
 * Mez had to work over christmas :D
<nickrud> lucky man. We took christmas off, but I had the whole darned office load by myself today. 
<bazhang> nickrud, how did you get that user working?
<bazhang> would have been handy in -ot the the last couple of days with the influx of ban-evaders/stalkers
<elkeee> hrm, myrtti still hiding from irc?
<jpds> She was here yesterday.
<Tm_T> elkeee: mostly still in vacation yes
<Tm_T> elkeee: if any urgent thing, I can give her a call
<elkeee> Tm_T, nah, i just miss her
<elkeee> and she's on jaiku if anything is so desperate
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> we all miss her
<Tm_T> awwww, so beautiful when sleeping
 * Tm_T <3 Ronja
<elkeee> ronja being?
<elkeee> the baby or the missus?
<Tm_T> Baby
<elkeee> it's a sweet name :)
<Tm_T> indeed
<topyli> makes you a robber! :)
<Tm_T> topyli: I am
<topyli> ooh i'm sure i'm the first to say that too :\
<Tm_T> topyli: actually her second name consists Jussintytär
<topyli> sweet!
<Tm_T> second names
<topyli> my brain is smoking while trying to figure that out
<Tm_T> good
<bazhang> Amblnb, how may we help you
<Amblnb> bazhang @: А фиг ево сказали сюда зайти чтоб #ubuntu-ua  ожывить ))
<bazhang> Amblnb, #ubuntu-irc please
<bazhang> Amblnb, please /part this channel
<bazhang> * [eleos2] (n=chatzill@athedsl-4406484.home.otenet.gr): New Now Know How sken is unbanned? ikonia
<Amblnb> bazhang @: Куда это вставлять?
<bazhang> Amblnb, ----> #ubuntu-irc (not here)
<bazhang> Garfeild, #ubuntu-irc for this please
<nickrud> bazhang, it doesn't have access there; I just tested that I could identify as it
<bazhang> nickrud, ok thanks :)
<elkeee> this again?
 * nickrud looks around for the noun
<bazhang> what again elkeee 
<elkeee> bazhang, russian hoodlums
<bazhang> elkeee, it was a misunderstanding; amblnb was banned in -ua and thought this was the place to receive help
<bazhang> the other one garfeild is an operator in -ru
<elkeee> and both coincidentally joined here?
<bazhang> amblnb joined here assuming he could be helped; garfeild may have misunderstood and joined
<bazhang> it has been resolved in -irc finally
<nickrud> bazhang, how many languages do you speak?
<bazhang> nickrud, not enough apparently; even knowing russian, seems sometimes misunderstandings arise
<elkeee> all except klingon
<nickrud> rflol, I've been speaking english fluently for 52 years, and still have daily misunderstandings ;)
<bazhang> hehe
<elkeee> haha
<bazhang> loco channels have much less stringent behaviour filters it would seem
<elkeee> well yes. we allow a degree of autonomy, but they're all expected to stick to the code of conduct
<elkeee> every single part of the ubuntu community is expected to abide by that. no exceptions.
<elkeee> unofficial or not. no exceptions.
<elkeee> if they don't, they have absolutely no right to call themselves part of the ubuntu community
<jpds> The code is more like... a guideline.
<elkeee> it is, and those who choose to not be guided by it choose to not be part of this community
<elkeee> there's no point in defining a community by a set of values if people who urinate on those values are allowed to identify as the same as us. it lessens the integrity and relevence of those values
<bazhang> very true.
<bazhang> and -ot is a perfect of example of abrogation of those values
<jpds> bazhang: 15:25:01 [!] wececw (CM bot) [n=KST_wece@220.116.107.90] has joined #ubuntu
<bazhang> the topic in -ot may as well be: ban evaders and stalkers welcome!
<elkeee> bazhang, yes, but not only.
<bazhang> jpds, yep, they were joining all day yesterday
<elkeee> you may kill unofficial bots on sight
<nickrud> bazhang, you should (if you could) change to that topic. Not enough people with clout hang out there
<bazhang> nickrud, not that loco channels dont have plenty of problems (they do); but the main channel referenced from #ubuntu (ie #ubuntu-offtopic) for chat is such a cesspool at times reflects very badly on the main channel imo
<bazhang> almost worried to send new users into that sharkpit at times
<elkeee> i'm equally concerned about the other cesspool that falsely advertises being the first/best ubuntu channel which is closer to an sex and hate channel than an ubuntu channel
<elkeee> anyway, i need sleeps
<bazhang> wow alsa has gone unhelpful of late
<bazhang> or at least that fellow copper
<nickrud> I can understand their frustration with becoming a dumping ground
<bazhang> he did not try to help anton at all.
<bazhang> he basically said 'ubuntu sucks, next!'
<nickrud> no telling what prior experience brought that on. probably hit the overload point prior to this
<nickrud> I can relate to beating on an innocent simply because he came after the breaking point
<bazhang> the helper gnubien was helpful; just bad luck to get that copper fellow
<bazhang> I simply back away from irc when I get to that point
<nickrud> I was nice to him: maybe he'll be nicer to the next ubuntu newbie, even if he doesn't help much. I keep saying that someday I'll study up on pulse audio, but will probably not
<bazhang> sudobash seems to be trolling
<nickrud> nah, he was told he was wrong about something and is puffing up
<bazhang> heh
<nickrud> see?
<bazhang> thats never happened before
<sudobash> Abuser of power and Anal retentive FUCKS
<Jack_Sparrow> And as polite in PM as in here
<nickrud> he's close to apologizing I think
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud, You have him in PM
<nickrud> no, I'm inferring from his quick join then part. Sorta like starting towards a person, then turning around ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Ah.. Hope your Holiday went well.  Ours was fantastic
<nickrud> I've talked to him in pm before though, seemed rational and funny
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, yeah, it was fine. Family's in Seattle area, so it was kinda remote though
<Jack_Sparrow> We have a house on the penninnsula, so I know what you mean
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> took him a while to actually ask a question
<bazhang> crosspost flooding
<bazhang> ban-evader/stalker extreme yes-man-1 (aka sp0rtily, z, patchpocket) in -ot
<bazhang> Pici, jussi01_ Mez ^^
<bazhang> * [yes-man-1] (n=eee@217.8.236.179): purple
<jussi01> bazhang: are certain, how do you know?
<bazhang> jussi01, the way he is stalking, his speech patterns, referencing certain films as did patchpocket et al, acknowledging that he 'could be' though the IP is not stable, and more
<bazhang> nickrud, that was not the context he was asking in though.
<Flannel> bazhang: re: WoW?
<nickrud> and counterstrike has a free version, http://www.soft32.com/download_2541.html
<bazhang> Flannel, re: getting pirated games in general
<Flannel> bazhang: You can't "pirate" WoW.  The game is free for download,you need an account to play, etc.
<bazhang> he had a whole list
<jpds> @btlogin
<jpds> ubottu: ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<jpds> Oh, so you are alive.
<jpds> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jpds> @btlogin
<runescapemastr55> guys
<runescapemastr55> i know a glitch i think
<runescapemastr55> so you can talk whail your banned
<nickrud> runescapemastr55, there's lots of ways ... please don't educate people about it
 * nickrud smiles
<runescapemastr55> im not
<runescapemastr55> im tryin to report it
<runescapemastr55> nickrud?
<runescapemastr55> oh nevermind!!!
<runescapemastr55> forget it
<nickrud> runescapemastr55, we're listening, and thanks for moving here. I'm a lowly op, not particularly intersested but others might be
<runescapemastr55> guys
<runescapemastr55> i wanna describe a glitch to you
<runescapemastr55> if you type "/msg #ubuntu <your message>" it will send it to the channel ven if your not in the channle
<PriceChild> runescapemastr55: #ubuntu is +n so I don't believe that true.
<runescapemastr55> whats +n?
<PriceChild> runescapemastr55: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<runescapemastr55> im not reading yhat
<runescapemastr55> an op made me read 3
 * genii-around sips
#ubuntu-ops 2008-12-28
<nickrud> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<nickrud> apparently the Networking dialog is gone, is there a replacement anywhere I just don't see?
<genii> bazhang: Heh, you're awake :)
<bazhang> genii, hiya :)
<bazhang> * [compuhacker] (n=CompuHac@user-69-1-35-217.knology.net): Jon Doezal
<bazhang> seems to be trolling
<bazhang> compuhacker, you know why you were banned?
<bazhang> !coc | compuhacker read this
<ubottu> compuhacker read this: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<bazhang> !guidelines | compuhacker 
<ubottu> compuhacker: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<compuhacker> I request an unban from #ubuntu incase I actually need help someday. I'm getting a new computer two days from now and I'm actually considering installing Ubuntu. I apologize for trolling, and I honestly hope that you will reach into your heart.
<bazhang> compuhacker, you know why you were banned?
<compuhacker> Yes. I do.
<compuhacker> I was quite literally trolling.
<bazhang> compuhacker, and you were given more than sufficient warning beforehand
<compuhacker> I know that.
<bazhang> generally bans last a day or two compuhacker 
<bazhang> compuhacker, read the linked documents above please
<compuhacker> I am reading them.
<bazhang> compuhacker, how about coming back in a day and then we can see about unbanning you.
<bazhang> ie 24 hrs
<compuhacker> I get my new computer on Monday, it will likely be assembled by the next day. I'm requesting an unban immediately.
<bazhang> compuhacker, not going to happen.
<nickrud> compuhacker, if you do the math, you'll be back in on monday
<compuhacker> That's ok then. Just don't make this permanent and I'm happy.
<bazhang> compuhacker, you were admittedly trolling and given ample warning to take it to offtopic channel
<compuhacker> That is completely true.
<bazhang> compuhacker, usually warnings *and* a kick is enough to get people's attention
<bazhang> compuhacker, so come back in a day and we'll see about unbanning you
<compuhacker> If I come in there and troll again you can ban me forever. But for right now, I'd like you to unban me, and I'm going to leave the channel. There's absolutely nothing I can do or say to prevent you from leaving the ban for 24 - 48 hours, but I'd like the unban now, and I'm going to leave.
<compuhacker> I'm probably not going to come back.
<bazhang> that doesnt really make sense.
<compuhacker> Yeah. Not because I'm angry about you banning me, but I won't have much of a reason.
<compuhacker> It doesn't make sense to anyone but me.
<compuhacker> Exactly how I like it ;)
<compuhacker> See ya in 72 hours. Maybe.
<compuhacker> I'm waiting for a response, then I'll leave.
<nickrud> compuhacker, 24hrs, it's a firm policy learned from sad experience
<bazhang> compuhacker, response to what? immediate unbanning?
<compuhacker> No. Resonate some understanding. I'm asking you to unban me, so I can leave. Makes sense right? Nope. You don't even have to.
<bazhang> compuhacker, you have left the channel already.
<compuhacker> I know. You banned me ;)
<bazhang> with good reason
<compuhacker> Extremely good reason. You were right to ban me.
<compuhacker> But I don't want to be banned :/
<bazhang> compuhacker, so staying in here arguing about it is not going to help get the ban lifted any sooner
<compuhacker> Ok then. 24 hours, automatic unbanning? Good. That's all I need.
<compuhacker> Thanks peeps.
<bazhang> did I say automatic? :/
<nickrud> well, implied cuz normal :)
<bazhang> true :)
<nickrud> "usually", etc 
<nickrud> dang lotta bans there
<bazhang> mostly one or two guys
<bazhang> sken and one other guy
<nickrud> heh. sounds like they should have stayed banned, that many for 2 people
<bazhang> well sken is supposedly super secure banned, but he was in just yesterday under eleos2 nickname
<bazhang> he ban evaded 25+ times so far
<nickrud> from what I've learned by osmosis, there is no really effective ban
<bazhang> true
<bazhang> like that sp0rtily guy in -ot
<nickrud> yeah, I saw you stalking him :)
<bazhang> really creepy stalker fellow
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> yes-man-1 is his latest incarnation
<nickrud> too bad gpg is so cumbersome
<bazhang> for email?
<nickrud> it can be used for other idenfication, irrc. Or maybe openid, or some other technique. Anything that identifies someone. I wouldn't care if the irc bot knew, just that 'Yes, this guy is who he says he is;
<nickrud> s/bot/server/
<bazhang> I see what you are saying
<nickrud> but then I don't worry about anonymity myself, although I understand others do
<ubottu> unop_ called the ops in #ubuntu (NewWork spamming)
<Paddy_EIRE> hey could someone kick the sectarian troll from #ubuntu-offtopic please.. his name is Set_, 
<Pici> Paddy_EIRE: Watching
<Paddy_EIRE> cheers
<Paddy_EIRE> I am going for some tea.. best way :)
<ubottu> joot called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> sfer21 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Flannel> mmmm.  I make sense most of the time, honest.
<tritium> :)
<tritium> What a creepy nick
<tritium> Bed time.  Good night, Flannel.
<Flannel> night tritium
<Flannel> Hmmm
<Flannel> 23:59 <CntryTrousrTrout> anyways, I'm taking off, you spend ur whole life in this irc channel because thats all u have. I'm sorry ops power has taken to ur brain.
<Flannel> 23:59 <CntryTrousrTrout> do me a favor ban me.
<Flannel> I'm contemplating it.
<nickrud> Flannel, you've been through too many wash cycles, you're soft :)
<Flannel> Perhaps.  But I use colorsafe bleach, so I'm not faded.
<nickrud> Flannel, you going to be at scale?
<Flannel> nickrud: Yep!
<Flannel> We've got a booth there
 * Flannel needs to put that on ConferenceAppearances, and get a conference pack too.
<nickrud> Flannel, if you need some booth time, I work about a mile from there
<Flannel> some booth time?
<nickrud> keep a seat hot, I'm sure some of you will want to sit in on some stuff
<nickrud> at the least, I'm gonna show so I can get my key signed by a human beign
<Flannel> Ah.  We don't sit, actually.  Quite a lively booth.  I'll keep that in mind though.  Should know when we're low on people (hopefully anyway) before the weekend actually starts
<Flannel> http://www.flickr.com/photos/nathanhaines/2353642188/in/set-72157604204639748/ that was our booth last time, before the demo computers rolled in
<nickrud> cramped :)
<Flannel> yeah, well, the booths are small.  Luckily we were on a corner, so the demo computers actually face out (towards the left), so the people don't stand inside the booth.  It actually works really well.  We only go 'into' the horseshoe to grab CDs/swag/etc to give to people.  Its actually quite roomy ;)
<nickrud> the key to these things is to expand your space with bodies out front. Amazing how much real estate people can claim. I worked with a traveling chef show once, that was one of our biggest problems
<Flannel> yeah, we'd stand infront (or over on the side, near the demo computers) and use a lot of room talking to people.  Turned out really well, except for trying to keep up with the demand for CDs.  Hopefully we'll have that fixed this year.
<nickrud> crappy job, except for the time we were comped the penthouse at the new york hilton cuz they overbooked suites :)
<Flannel> I certainly wouldn't be able to do it for a living.  But its an amusing foray into that stuff a few times a year
<nickrud> glad handing is not my forte either
<ubottu> uga called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<Mez> scary, I'm actually replying to mailing list posts now!
<Mez> damn mutt for being good at letting me manage my email!
<Stormx2> Don't know if it's relevent, but there's a bot in #ubuntu called "PROBCLONE" that seems to be responding to stuff prefixed with !, like ubottu normally does.
<Stormx2> CaptainMorgan> !hcl | md22
<Stormx2> <PROBCLONE> Sorry, i don't know about hcl.
<Stormx2> etc.
<Stormx2> Anyway, ta ra.
<ubottu> Gnea called the ops in #ubuntu (is PROBCLONE an authorized ubuntu bot?)
<elkeee> testbottu?
<gnomefreak> i ighly doubt its one of oours
<gnomefreak> highly even
<elkeee> considering its mibbit, yeah
<Gnea> Hi.
<Stormx2> Listen guys, could someone send Gnea a PM saying that he shouldn't use !ops unless there's an immediate problem. 
<Stormx2> He won't listen to me.
<Gnea> Don't bother.
<Stormx2> (he's got me on ignore too, or so he claims)
<Stormx2> I'm sick of new users not listening to advice unless it's coming from someone with a @ before their name.
 * Gnea sighs
<Stormx2> And also perhaps that he might have a little more respect than to tell me to "shut it" (twice!) when I politely and humbly asked that he should leave a message in -ops rather than using !ops
<Gnea> so, does anyone else have a problem with the way I handled that? I suppose I could have come here first.
<gnomefreak> Gnea: it was fine, come to us if you are not sure if its a bot, but you knew it was
<Gnea> gnomefreak: that's cool
<Stormx2> Gnea, !ops is usually called when someone is spamming, or being super insulting, or there's some problem that needs addressing right there and then. I'm just going on past experience, there isn't some code for when you should/shouldn't use it.
<elkeee> Stormx2, how about you let us ops speak for ourselves.
<Gnea> Stormx2: why don't you go and yell at a wall? 
<Gnea> just what we need, a spaz
<elkeee> Gnea, please dont start like that
<Stormx2> ;_;
<Gnea> elkeee: k
<Stormx2> This is ridiculous. I've seen people get told off before for using !ops for minor things. I'm only going by what I know here. I was polite and curtious throughout. Don't be a jerk, Gnea.
<Gnea> Stormx2: sometimes, not all situations can be covered by a blanket solution.
<elkeee> Stormx2, thanks for trying to help, but i think it's time to drop this.
<Stormx2> elkeee, yeah, okay.
<Gnea> Stormx2: Whatever dude, you're being a jerk by going off on me. I already apoloized in the channel. Apparantly, you missed it.
<Gnea> *apologized
<Stormx2> Apparently I did, or did you mean the "sorry, but you're wrong" (paraphrased) "apology"?
<elkeee> both of you, enough.
<Gnea> Stormx2: enough.
<Stormx2> Gnea, enough.
<Gnea> elkeee: thanks, i'll be updating my /ignore list now
<Gnea> done.
<Stormx2> Wouldn't be the first time I heard that one.
<Stormx2> *sigh*
<Stormx2> You know, you coulda said "you were right but you didn't have to be so rude about it" to him.
<jpds> Hi-lighty.
<elkeee> i dont have that highlighting on this. it'd be pointless ;)
<elkeee> well, im pretty sure i was fair to both. i mean, they're both still in channels ;)
<jpds> I just woke up, no idea what's going on.
<elkeee> storm trying to speak for ops, gnea getting pissy at him trying to speak for ops
<jpds> Oh.
<elkeee> battle of the wannabes
 * gnomefreak laughing at "why dont you go yell at a wall" sorry lack of work, and brain isnt working
<gnomefreak> i need to fine a good IMAP email other than gmail
<gnomefreak> s/fine/find
<jpds> Set up a dovecot server :p
<Slart> hello.. can someone check out 'Sid' in the #ubuntu channel.. smells like a bot.. reacts to the command "!bash | whatever" with "| isn't a number".. has happened several times now
<ardchoille> looks like an annoyance bot in #ubuntu: nick sid
<ardchoille> thank you jpds :)
<jpds> Are there no more mutes on Freenode?
<Gnea> I see that Stormx2 is very upset about things.  But I don't like the way that he goes off and complains the way that he did.
<Gnea> All I saw was someone who woke up on the wrong side of the bed get all bent out of shape when I used the !ops command
<Gnea> I'm sorry, but how often do rogue bots enter the channel like that?
<Gnea> Well, next time it happens, I'll just come here instead of using it
<Gnea> But I didn't like the way that he jumped on me about that.
<Gnea> totall out of line
<Gnea> *totally
<sfer21> Gnea: are you talking about this...?
<sfer21> (22:02:02) Gnea: Stormx2: then shut it.
<Gnea> no, this: 05:01 < Stormx2> Gnea, it isn't really important enough to warrant !ops >.<
<sfer21> but jump on you?
<Gnea> by that point in time, I'd already used the !ops
<sfer21> but didn't you jump on Stormx2?
<Gnea> nah, I just told him to shut it. I probably should have just kept my mouth shut.
<Gnea> if he wanted to have a conversation with me about it, why didn't he take it to pm?
<Gnea> now, the damage is done. i won't apologize until he apoloizes.
<Gnea> and this keyboard has issues... *apologizes
<Gnea> and he's still going off about it in #ubuntu
<Gnea> when he should really just step away from the keyboard and take a chillpill... maybe drink some coffee
<elkeee> how about we all drop this?
<elkeee> Gnea, are you gaining anything by continuing this?
<Gnea> continuing?
<Gnea> you want me to pm him and apologize? I'd do that if he wasn't so fraking hostile.
<bazhang> best to just let it drop imo
<Gnea> I don't have a problem with that.
<Gnea> What I do have a problem with, is his continuing it in the channel and causing more disruptions.
<bazhang> I think I got up on the wrong side of the bed today.
<Gnea> sorry :(
<elkeee> Gnea, we are trying to deal with him. it's harder when we have to deal with you in here at the same time
<bazhang> Gnea, nothing to do with you :)
<sfer21> Gnea: he's not complaining anymore, from what I can see.
<Gnea> elkeee: you'd rather I just ignore the whole issue and let it get worse?
<bazhang> sfer21, how may we help you
<elkeee> he said he has had to go now anyway
<bazhang> Gnea, go brew some coffee or something, that usually works for me :)
<sfer21> Stormx2 has left, though, hasn't he?
<Gnea> bazhang: indeed :)
<bazhang> too many bots these last few days (CM bot etc)
<Gnea> mmm, I made tea instead 
<Gnea> and, sent an apology to Stormx2
<elkeee> Gnea, unless you want to be like him and try speak for us?
<Gnea> elkeee: that's a joke, right?
<Gnea> elkeee: I know when to stop myself, it'd be nice if other people did as well. Sadly, the truth of the matter is is that it isn't possible all the time. I'm sorry if I was a bother.
<elkeee> Gnea, well, no.
<elkeee> my parents router sucks bad and i have 3 minute lag at the moment
<elkeee> and i was trying to talk to storm
<elkeee> and instead i ended up in here dealing with you
<elkeee> and all you can say is that we're not doing enough
<Gnea> I said what?
<elkeee> Gnea, i didnt notice him continue, since you came back in here and started ranting. i was trying to keep up with 3 minute floods of #ubuntu
<Gnea> elkeee: he was causing strife in #ubuntu, and he was sending me !language through the bot. btw, what am I a 'wannabe' of?
<Gnea> I came back in here to shed light on that problem again. I thought that it was solved. I was obviously wrong.
<Gnea> elkeee: I tend to look at ubuntu users/helpers/ops and see something of a chain-of-command kind of thing there. I try to respect that. If you feel that I've somehow disrespected that and am a 'wannabe op', please, just let me know. Otherwise, I'll just not use !ops again for matters of a lame bot coming into the channel. 
<elkeee> i was trying to watch #ubuntu, and trying to pm him with minutes of lag. you also assumed we were doing nothing, it seems. meanwhile this was 40 minutes ago, and i have to get some sleep in the next 8 hours before i head off on a 8hr drive. i'd like to get home alive.
<elkeee> you were already told it was ok. the wannabe comment was more about him. it was an off-the-cuff comment. the ops reserve the right to be human and have some fun/humor
<Gnea> I never assumed anything of the sort.
<elkeee> its really hard to remain human/motivated when people read the logs and pick on every word we say
<elkeee> really really hard
<Gnea> yes, please, get some rest
<Gnea> that's why I try to be careful about what I say in logged channels.
<Gnea> So, have a good trip and be safe :)
 * Gnea has been used to 17hour drives. bleh. 8hours would be nice.
<elkeee> it shouldnt be too bad, doesnt look like a 30'C day, thankfully
<elkeee> sun should be on passenger side this time anyway
<bazhang> Gnea, if that is all could you please /part this channel?
<Gnea> bazhang: sure.
<bazhang> thanks
<elkeee> if you need an indication of how crap the wifi on my parents router is... it barely keeps irc alive, and ... "Firefox can't find the server at www.google.com."
<elkeee> thankfully i drive home tomorrow
<bazhang> yeowch
<bazhang> the joys of home internet service
<bazhang> <culb> BAZHANG, THE MIC = ANALOG AND THE OUTPUT = SPDIF I THINK THATS THE PROB :-)  
<bazhang> * [culb] (i=culb@cpe-72-185-115-170.tampabay.res.rr.com): culb very odd
<bazhang> he or it repeated exactly what  ward1983 said with the added smiley, but in all caps
<Nafallo> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<relik77080> so now what?
<Jack_Sparrow> <relik77080> irc nazis
<Tm_T> erm?
<relik77080> yea?
<Jack_Sparrow> Just because you were asked not to repeat so often
<relik77080> 3 questions in 10 min
<relik77080> yea im such a spammer
<relik77080> good one
<Tm_T> relik77080: and you belive that repeating does good?
<Jack_Sparrow> Does NOT mean you can act like that in this channel
<relik77080> i belive so yes
<relik77080> is it possible that people missed my message?
<Tm_T> relik77080: also, I wonder if you really believe that calling people being nazis is a good thing at all
<relik77080> do i have to rephrase every time?
<relik77080> actually i called them irc nazis
<Tm_T> relik77080: not any different
<relik77080> thats a not a political statement really is it?
<Jack_Sparrow> relik77080, You dont have to rephrase but every couple minutes is fine, just because it is off the screen does not mean repost it
<Tm_T> relik77080: that's not an excuse for any bad behaviour
<relik77080> ok i apologize
<relik77080> i am sorry
<relik77080> just frustrated
<Jack_Sparrow> relik77080, ban will be lifed in 24 hours
<Tm_T> relik77080: and no, you should NEVER use "nazi" slightly
<relik77080> how about fascist?
<Tm_T> relik77080: that either
<Tm_T> relik77080: calling others by those names hurts my soul
<relik77080> :) ok ok
<Tm_T> no, I'm not kidding
<relik77080> i've searched for ages - could u just tell me if there is a bug in pulseaudio that causes system sounds to not work?
<Tm_T> hmm, I almost confessed, hrrrr
<Jack_Sparrow> This is NOT a support channel
<Jack_Sparrow> !idle
<ubottu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<relik77080> good job - what a bunch of despots 
<Tm_T> Jack_Sparrow: I think its more than 24 hours now?
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<Jack_Sparrow> Tm_T, Can you tag it on bantracker for me..  trying to eat breakfast
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, jackpot_2001 said: ubottu...ethernet is not a package...its how you are conneted to network
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<Jack_Sparrow> Tm_T, I took care of the tracker
<Tm_T> thanks
 * Tm_T is quite busy
<bazhang> very unsafe for work links in -ot
<bazhang> really what does it take to clean up that channel? posting near-nude pics atm
<Jack_Sparrow> senseless to send people in there for anything ubuntu related.
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> its a total cesspool
<bazhang> * [nbeebo_] (n=nbeebo@217-210-198-227-no71.tbcn.telia.com): rikard enedahl  & * [zaapiel] (n=zaapiel@74-128-211-124.dhcp.insightbb.com): Zaapiel
<jussi01> looks ok the last few mins...
<beniwtv> err... Hi all... I was joining #ubuntu and it said my IP was greylisted as my ISP was sending spam. Now, I use an ISP in Spain called Iberbanda, which is really small on user base, and I don't think it's quite correct. Maybe an IP range from Telefonica was blacklisted? (AFAIK, Iberbanda uses them)
<jussi01> @btlogin
<jussi01> beniwtv: Id rather leave this issue to one of the ops who set it, LjL or Pici. hopefully they are around soon. 
<beniwtv> jussi01: ok, thanks
<nickrud> any of the bot watchers around? seems excessively active to my little brain
<nickrud> floodbot4 etc
<jussi01> nickrud: me also. not sure how to deal with them tbh.
<nickrud> yeah, us small brained ones can only watch :)
<jussi01> Ill try restarting floodbot 4
<nickrud> in the past only one bot at a time was normally active; you might try them all 
<jussi01> lets just see if it helps
<nickrud> three kicked in 
<jussi01> yeah
<nickrud> now none, loverly
<nickrud> argh, look at the right user list rudnick <-- small brained
<jussi01> hehehehe
<jussi01> looking ok for now, lets hope...
 * nickrud crosses fingers
<ubottu> jtaji called the ops in #ubuntu (lollieluvr)
<bazhang> :/
<stdin> emma seems to have a dodgy connection
<bazhang> oh in -irc
<stdin> in #ubuntu #kubuntu -irc -devel -motu ...
<jussi01> stdin: she does every couple of months
<bazhang> heh not so noticeable in #ubuntu
<jussi01> just forward her to ##fix_your_connection
 * stdin waits 5 mins for the next disconnect
<elkeee> whee, time to go home
<elkeee> see you in, like, 9 hours
 * jussi01 waves to everyone. Im looking for a volunteer! anyone with a little spare time on their hands?
<jussi01> What Im hoping for is for someone to go through the factoids a bit and check they are up to date. including the links :)
<jussi01> Particulary the kubuntu ones - making sure they are KDE4'ised if need be.
<PriceChild> jussi01: can we fix the english too? !ubotu's "favorite" for example.
<jussi01> PriceChild: be my guest ;)
<Pici> That is english!
<jussi01> Pici: no, english.... "favourite" :D
<Pici> humbug
<jussi01> same with "Colour"
 * jussi01 waves to nalioth
<nalioth> hi
<Flannel> Morning all.  Quite an eventful night.
<jussi01> Got a quick question for you all, does anyone have any issues with me mentioning the company that provides ubottu's hosting in the owner factoid?
<Flannel> !owner
<ubottu> This bot is owned by jussi01 - Questions about ubottu should be asked in #ubuntu-bots
<Tm_T> jussi01: no problems
<Flannel> "This bot is owned by foo, hosted by bar" etc?
<jussi01> itd go something like: This bot is owned by jussi01 and hosted at Red Innovation, a proudly open source friendly company. - Questions about ubottu should be asked in #ubuntu-bots
<Flannel> +1 on theory, but how does that work with the clones?  (not that its terribly important)
<stdin> one would expect the owners of the bots to edit !owner
<Pici> I think flannel is referring to the syncing of the factoids.
<stdin> maybe change "This bot" to "ubottu"
<Flannel> since when they sync, it'll just get overwritten.  Again, not the end of the world
<stdin> or just put "ubottu is hosted on ..."
<jussi01> ubot3: owner
<ubot3> This bot is owned by jussi01 - Questions about ubottu should be asked in #ubuntu-bots
<jussi01> heh
<Flannel> It's obviously a non-issue ^
<stdin> or maybe we should just use the wiki more :)
<nalioth> it can get confusing
<nalioth> if you're gonna make a factoid, it'd need to reflect all the bots
<Pici> stdin: +1
<jussi01> nalioth: suggestions?
<jpds> Make !owner point at the wiki page.
<nalioth> there ya go
<ubottu> eseven73 called the ops in #ubuntu (WubNet spamming his irc network)
<jpds> Sorted.
<Pici> Bubble or Quick?
<jpds> Pardon?
<Pici> Nevermind
<Pici> Those are sorting algorithms
#ubuntu-ops 2009-12-21
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
 * nalioth shakes his head at #freenode 
<Seeker`> :/
<Seeker`> @bansearch mesula
<Seeker`> @login
 * Seeker` kicks ubottu
<ubottu> No matches found for mesula!n=skdfhgds@host86-128-90-73.range86-128.btcentralplus.com in any channel
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Seeker`> can someone please confirm that mesula has a current ban in #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<Seeker`> Pici: *prod*
 * Pici looks for his mouse
<Seeker`> O.o
<Seeker`> I'm still seeing  148 - #ubuntu-offtopic: ban *!*@host86-164-231-249.range86-164.btcentralplus.com by douglas.freenode.net, 2022403 secs ago
<Seeker`> as being set, which is the ban ikonia set on mesula
<Pici> Yes, I'm trying to confirm something though
<Seeker`> what?
<Seeker`> ?
<Pici> Seeker`: ah, found it
<Seeker`> what have you found?
<Pici> Seeker`: Looks like thats the same creep that talks about young fit girls.
<Seeker`> he is a repeat troll in -uk
<Seeker`> permabanned there
<Seeker`> no point putting a real name ban on
<Seeker`> he will change it
<ubottu> claebgmamb called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<MenZa> !-amaranth-#ubuntu-offtopic
<Amaranth> MenZa: Again, you'd have to !unforget first :)
<MenZa> :P
 * MenZa pets Amaranth 
<MenZa> ubottu: tell friendishan about msgthebot
<dholbach> good morning
<Myrtti> ohai
 * Myrtti hands dholbach a piece of Finnish gingerbread and some Finnish recipe glühwein
<jussi01> oh Myrtti!!! wheres mine!!
<dholbach> Myrtti: not sure I should drink Glühwein at the beginning of my work day :-D
<dholbach> Myrtti: best to ask Jono first ;-)
<Myrtti> dholbach: there's just enough of wine to put some rosiness on your cheeks, most of it is blackcurrant juice
<Myrtti> wine acts as internal woollen jumper, that's all :-)
<Myrtti> jussi01: here, have some kossu
<dholbach> Myrtti: I have some rosiness on my cheeks - I just took the dog for a walk and before that helped my dad to change tires of the car :)
 * jussi01 gulps... got more?
<Myrtti> jussi01: no, you had the last drops
<Myrtti> blackcurrant cordial for you too
<jussi01> awww :/
<Myrtti> I just got a Jurassic Park flashback
<Myrtti> "this is Ubuntu?"
<Flannel> I know this!
<Myrtti> I also got a Simpsons flashback
<Tm_T> ermmmm
<Tm_T> 1125.04 < ukbot> Hi, Could a staffer set a cloak for an ubottu clone I'm working on for this nick please, my normal nick is DJones which has the normal unaffiliated cloak, I can pm details of my main account as needed
<Myrtti> "this is Ubuntu?" "d'oh?"
<Myrtti> Tm_T: and he asked that in #freenode?
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> and some staff answered
<Tm_T> aaand done
<Myrtti> okies, carry on then
<Tm_T> weird though
<Myrtti> what is?
<Tm_T> not asking in -irc as I would have expected
<Myrtti> why would he?
<Myrtti> it's not necessarily in any connection with Ubuntu
<Tm_T> sure, just used to that
<elky> he's asking for a /unaffiliated/djones/bot/whatever cloak i'd imagine
<Flannel> Myrtti: didn't you get the memo? Only Ubuntu related people are allowed cloaks now!
<Flannel> Myrtti: everyone else gets a dagger.
<Myrtti> IN THE BACK!
<Tm_T> ye, not that it's alarming, just found it weird somehow
 * Tm_T has his medication messed up it seems
<Tm_T> I even see tuesday coming too early
<Flannel> Tuesday's coming, did you bring your coat?
<Myrtti> does someone with more experience in compiling stuff want to help dsl_ in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> he's trying to compile drivers for his label printer, and has tried but compiling process ends with no needed libraries installed
<Myrtti> I know to tell him to install needed dev packages, but that's as far as my knowledge goes
<Myrtti> I need breakfast before my stomach starts eating my pancrea
<Myrtti> tea ♥
<Myrtti> ok, time to do a test
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<Myrtti> ah, right
<Myrtti> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/f2de325f6
<Myrtti> I really hate that paste service
<MenZa> Yes, but it's better than paste.ubuntu.com currently.
 * MenZa growls.
<MenZa> O halo thar jpdz.
<Tm_T> MenZa: shame we have to live with "better than" instead of "good" ):
 * Tm_T loses his nerves with barking dogs
<MenZa> Oh, I agree, Tm_T.
<Myrtti> dholbach: I noticed something that's missing from the Membership wikipage
<dholbach> Myrtti: what is it?
<Myrtti> it doesn't mention about the expiration of membership at all
<Tm_T> MenZa: especially when they are right next to you
<MenZa> Myrtti makes a good point, dholbach :o
<Myrtti> noticed it when I saw a post in planet ubuntu by a person that's not actually a Ubuntu member. Not that I want his posts out of there, but his membership has expired, and I don't know if it's because of lack of knowledge of this expiration, or a concious decision.
<MenZa> I assume noone thought of removing it from the planet config file.
<Myrtti> I assume noone dares to remove jdub :-DDDDDD
<MenZa> :D
<Myrtti> um, yeah. We removed your blog from planet ubuntu... oh the almighty developer of... planetplanet.
<MenZa> I think I still have the planet repo lying in my /home
<Myrtti> *cough*
<MenZa> After adding my blog
<dholbach> Myrtti, MenZa: if you want to add something to the page, why don't you propose a piece of text and send it to the CC for review?
<tonyyarusso> There is now someone in the config who was deactivated too.
<Myrtti> dholbach: I'll see what I can whip up
<dholbach> Myrtti: rock on
<tonyyarusso> Also, neither of those people can remove themselves, since the bzr access uses LP group membership for rights.
<Myrtti> tonyyarusso, dholbach: to be concise, there actually isn't any facts about Deactivated membership at all.
<Myrtti> or then I fail to google
<dholbach> I don't know what kind of information you want on there
<dholbach> how to reactivate?
<dholbach> I think it should be obvious enough to just have a chat with somebody at the RMBs or the CC
<dholbach> but we can add a short text blurb about it, sure
<MenZa> dholbach: "The term for Ubuntu membership is two years, after which membership of will expire. It is, of course, possible to re-apply for membership, following the same procedure as the one to gain membership initially." or something to that extent.
<dholbach> no, you don't need to re-apply
<dholbach> you can extend membership yourself
<MenZa> I've not had to yet, so I wouldn't know :P
<MenZa> I see
<tonyyarusso> yeah, you just click a button
<Myrtti> and that info is exactly... where? :-D
<Myrtti> is it documented in the wiki?
<dholbach> no
<MenZa> I've read it somewhere.
<dholbach> but it's like any other team in LP that is setup like that :)
<jussi01> RMB's?
<dholbach> Regional Membership Boards
<Myrtti> dholbach: yes, but in the unlikely even that Ubuntu would use some other method than Launchpad to keep track of these things, it would be good to have all this information gathered up someplace in the wiki
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> that's very unlikely
<dholbach> :-)
<Myrtti> or just for fallback situations
<Myrtti> when launchpad is offline or such
<dholbach> what for? :)
<MenZa> it /ought/ to be documented
<Myrtti> in any case, this is valuable information that ought to be documented somewhere
<dholbach> what exactly do you want documented?
<elky> dholbach, mine expired because i didn't notice the renewal spamz in with all the other launchpad mails. the process for rectifying accidental expiries isn't clear for people like menza
<dholbach> ah ok, I see
<dholbach> sure
<Myrtti> reapplying, reactivation, rectifying accidental expiries, deactivation on purpose and how to do it and so on
<Myrtti> for example "I want to deactivate my membership, what do I need to do"
<elky> i want to deactivate my membership then go on an email rampage and get my membership back, what do i need to do?
<Myrtti> and as we can see, the answer is not "click a button on Launchpad" since there are other services that are not so omnipotent of Launchpad and capable of coping the removed membership
 * elky couldn't resist. goes to the corner of shame.
<Myrtti> like planet planet, that doesn't have a method of removing blogs of deactivated/expired members
<elky> <popey> maco: the openid use on pastebin is being reverted today :)
<Myrtti> WOHEY!
<elky> thank goodness
<Myrtti> BRILLIANT
<Myrtti> I was just about to write a rant blog post about it
<dholbach> best to propose a piece of text and send to the CC :)
<MenZa> GO POPEY
<MenZa> I was going to write such a blog post too, Myrtti.
<MenZa> But then, procrastination kicked in.
<MenZa> Now I'm writing about the geometry of pizza.
<MenZa> ._.
<gord> did no one think of just y'know, bringing it up with the guys in charge instead of blog posts?
<elky> gord, since it's being reverted, i'd guess someone did.
<Myrtti> gord: I haven't seen anything that would have told me who was behind it or a message informing of it's implementation
<elky> Myrtti, it'd be the web team, aka news2000 et al
<elky> if it's a website, and under a canonical domain, they're the best guess at a first stop. ubuntu website does also have a launchpad "project"
<elky> dholbach, can correct me if this situation has changed in the past year or so
<dholbach> ubuntu-website is the project in LP, yes
<Myrtti> oh well.
<dholbach> newz2000 leads the ubuntu website editors team, there's others who have access too
<Myrtti> it's being reverted, so no matter
<dholbach> but I don't have too much insight into it
<dholbach> so I don't know
<elky> for future reference though
 * Myrtti goes to her hiding place
<elky> dholbach, you're likely to have more insight on to who to go and subject to a staring and pouting marathon than I am.
<dholbach> what I meant to say is that I don't know much about how the websites are run
 * jussi01 prods MenZa back into bots-devel
<Myrtti> indus is on it again...
 * Myrtti huggles elky 
<elky> we have some utter tools in #u right now
<elky> Myrtti, want to k quan_time and explain why ops are not ignore list material?
<Myrtti> giving one more shot
<Myrtti> and a new bowl of curry
 * genii makes a fresh pot of coffee
 * Myrtti makes a nice pot of tea for those who don't like coffee
<genii> Myrtti: :)
<Myrtti> Crikey
<Myrtti> I almost coughed up a rice grain from my nose when my terminal made a beep noise
<Myrtti> limcore at #ubuntu?
<elky> wot?
<elky> what are the floodbots freaking over?
<ikonia> Myrtti: I removed limcores ban with agreement from jussi01 to give him a shot
<Myrtti> ok
<ikonia> the understand the first sign of an issue - he's gone - no discussion
<Myrtti> that sentence doesn't make sense in my brain
<ikonia> because I typed nonsense
<Myrtti> thought so
<ikonia> the ban was removed on the understanding of any problems he would be removed from the channel without discussion
<Myrtti> ok
<ikonia> Myrtti: I've just read his back scroll - he's gone, he can't control his language or his wise mouth comments when he's frustrated with ubuntu
<Myrtti> I'm looking at the current situation brewing
<ikonia> I've given him several prods in pm to keep him on the path over the last few weeks and he seemed to be ok - but if someone's not around to prod him, he goes back to normal
<ikonia> Myrtti: which one ?
<Myrtti> the one in #u
<elky> anyway. 2am. g'nite
<jpds> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<jpds> Right, now act in #ubuntu.
<pleia2> you haz irc council now
<Myrtti> ♥ brilliant
<Myrtti> nhandler, tsimpson, topyli commiserations
 * pleia2 hugs topyli, tsimpson and nhandler 
<Myrtti> :-D
<pleia2> lol
 * nhandler hugs pleia2
<nhandler> pleia2: The LP team still needs to be updated
<pleia2> nhandler: yes, I mentioned that in the private email I sent you first :)
<pleia2> give me a couple minutes, we just got the last CC vote in like 10 minutes ago!
<pleia2> hehe
<Myrtti> my offerings to the allmighty Tux have been acknowledged!
 * tonyyarusso feels powerful
<topyli> Myrtti, :)
<topyli> well, we can get to work. that's the main thing
<tonyyarusso> The CC picked precisely the three people I said I would recommend, and even mentioned them in their e-mail in the same order...
<tonyyarusso> Also, congrats guys :)
<tonyyarusso> pleia2: 10 minutes?  This is the Internet - that's an eternity!
<pleia2> tonyyarusso: hey, I'm at work too ;)
<jussi01> IRCC ++!
<tsimpson> ooh
<pleia2> :)
<tonyyarusso> pleia2: silly employed people!
<jussi01> tsimpson: you noted my missed call then?
<jussi01> :D
<tsimpson> yeah :)
<tonyyarusso> It is a little bit sad that our council doesn't have any females now, but such is life.
 * pleia2 nods
<Myrtti> I put my trust on the longhaired hippy
<tonyyarusso> Does that even narrow it down?
<Myrtti> if for nothing else, then the fact I know where he works and can go kick his arse
<tonyyarusso> haha
<jussi01> I know where he lives... :D
<Myrtti> jussi01: but you're both on the council
<Myrtti> so you don't count
<jussi01> aww
<Myrtti> POWER TO THE PEOPLE
<Myrtti> besides I know where you live, too
<Myrtti> have you gotten my christmas card ;-)
<jussi01> No, I didnt yet... :/
<jussi01> you have my current address I take it?
<Myrtti> if it's the one I've sneakily pried from facebook
<Myrtti> for example, from your housewarming party invitation
<Myrtti> then yes, I do
<jussi01> LOL
<jussi01> good
 * tonyyarusso is sad he's not in teh Finn dinner group loop
<Myrtti> tonyyarusso: meh, the distances are too long and I'm too lazy to actually go visit anyone
<jussi01> tonyyarusso: you are more than welcome to join :D
<tonyyarusso> jussi01: oooh, do you have a teleporter?
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: yeah, silly distance.
<jussi01> tonyyarusso: wait a sec, lemme just set it up :P
<Myrtti> *BWWWWZZZZZZZUUUUUUWWWWW*
<jussi01> tonyyarusso: sorry, someone steped on the important part, ypoull have to wait till I get  new bit
<tonyyarusso> aww
<ikonia> so who's the council now (no email access at the moment0
<ikonia> )
<pleia2> ikonia: topyli, tsimpson and nhandler
<ikonia> ooooh, I thought they didn't get in as someone said comisserations, sorry, I missed the sarcasm
<ikonia> congratulations to all
<nhandler> Thank you ikonia
<tsimpson> :)
<ikonia> well earned
<jpds> ikonia: Wait, how long have you been here?
<ikonia> errrrrrr where, in the channel ?
<ikonia> I've been on / off all day, I was offline for a few days as my gateway's PSU blew
<ikonia> looks all is stable now though
<ikonia> what's up ?
<tonyyarusso> ikonia: well, those are the *additions* to the council.  Still also Pici and jussi01 of course.
<ikonia> of course
<nhandler> We should probably set a 2 year expiration date on our membership in LP now. There was a community bug about that regarding the other councils
<ardchoille> I heard that the CC is done electing new folks. I asked to become an op in #ubuntu recently amd was told to wait until the CC elections were completed.
<ardchoille> I'd like to become an op in #ubuntu, I have been helping in #ubuntu for years and have been recently helping the ops as much as possible. What do I need to do to become an op?
<ubottu> In ubottu, M1TE5H said: !xtreme is Latest Computer & Ubuntu Tips & Tricks Visit http://xtremediary.blogspot.com/search/label/Ubuntu
<Myrtti> O_____O
<Myrtti> "Login as Root on Ubuntu"
<Myrtti> BEEEEEEPPPP
<tonyyarusso> ardchoille: Well, I can tell you two things on that front:  1) In the past, it's been "don't call us, we'll call you".  Generally when a need for new volunteers is seen, the team will approach people we think would be good and ask if they'd be interested.  2) Not everyone is around atm, so it may be a good idea to pop a quick e-mail to the -irc mailing list letting everyone know you're interested and willing if they want you, and see if
<nixternal> Debtree? come on, every good package hacker uses apt-cache dotty :p
<tonyyarusso> (Although @all, we probably should have a better-defined process of how this works these days; I'm not even really sure how we're doing it right now.)
<nixternal> congrats to the new IRCC members \o/
<tsimpson> tonyyarusso: that's part of what we're going to do
<ardchoille> tonyyarusso: Ok, that sounds fair. I'll send something to the -irc mailing list.
<tonyyarusso> tsimpson: yay :)
<ardchoille> tsimpson: Congats, btw :)
<tsimpson> thanks :)
<tonyyarusso> man, resume writing is *hard*.
<ardchoille> Congrats to topyli and nhandler too
<ardchoille> Thanks for the info.
<Tm_T> tsimpson, nhandler, topyli, congrats, and thank you (:
<topyli> thanks tm_T :)
<tsimpson> thanks Tm_T :)
<tsimpson> snap!
 * tsimpson wins
<Tm_T> tsimpson: you win what?
<tsimpson> the unending joy of winning
<Pricey> tsimpson: Hate to break this to you, but 2 year terms.
<tsimpson> huh?
<tsimpson> oh, I didn't mean that Pricey, I meant winning my mini game of snap ;)
<topyli> a snap victory expires in two years too! it's a new rule!
<pleia2> oh, I should set that expirey huh
<pleia2> there we go
<nhandler> Thanks pleia2 ;)
<mneptok> YAY! i was not voted in!
 * mneptok lurves diminished responsibility
<nalioth> beats diminished capacity
<topyli> full nagging rights though!
<Pricey> mneptok: There's probably something dirty on the internet about you which they found and turned them off.
<mneptok> Pricey: if that's true, and that's what the decision is based on, there's no way i'd serve such a community. ;)
<jussi01> mneptok: they saw your picture... isnt that enough? :P :P
<pleia2> Pricey: it was the black vodka
 * pleia2 hides from mneptok 
<Mamarok> if I read the backlog correctly, we have a new council?
<Myrtti> we do indeed
<jussi01> mneptok: yes
<jussi01> :D
<jussi01> Mamarok: even...
 * jussi01 hugs mneptok
<Mamarok> well, congratulations, hard work is expecting you guys :)
<Mamarok> btw, /me thinks we should do some interviews so people get to know you folks better :)
<jussi01> Mamarok: +1!!
<jussi01> Mamarok: start with topyli, no one know who he actually is :D
<Mamarok> well, so whom do I torture first? I need your mail addresses and will send you my questions
<Mamarok> tsimpson, nhandler, topyli ^^
<nhandler> Mamarok: nhandler@ubuntu.com
<tsimpson> Mamarok: tsimpson@ubuntu.com
 * Myrtti makes a wild guess
<Myrtti> topyli@ubuntu.com
<pleia2> we have a winner ;)
<jussi01> lol
<Myrtti> padumtshih
<jussi01> you poor people... gonna get spammed! :D
<Mamarok> well, I think we will present the new council in corpore, so I have two mails missing...
<tsimpson> I already get tons of spam to my @ubuntu.com address
<nhandler> gmail does a nice job of catching most of my spam.
<tsimpson> Mamarok: bnrubin and jussi01 both at ubuntu.com
<Mamarok> tsimpson: thx, will spam you folk soon :)
<tsimpson> or for jussi and me, you can use our shiny @kubuntu.org address :D
<Mamarok> right, I will :)
<Mamarok> doesn't nhandler also has a kubuntu.org one?
<nhandler> Yes
<tsimpson> oh that's right
<Mamarok> oO, KDE is taking over :) world domination soon!
<topyli> Mamarok, bring it on :)
<Myrtti> you've got a die hard gnomist of topyli
<tsimpson> we are sneaky like that
 * topyli stretches inbox
<Mamarok> topyli: you will surrender, sooner or later :)
<topyli> who knows! can't really see anything very dramatic happening right now though :)
<ikonia> evening
 * jussi01 sneaks into topyli's house and installs kde...
<jussi01> heya ikonia
<topyli> :o
<topyli> what's with all these buttons and tickboxen :\
<jussi01> oh poor topyli, he hasnt seen kde for a loooong time...
<jussi01> Mamarok: so topyli will be your first victim?
<topyli> jussi01, you mean it's actually usable?
<jussi01> topyli: yes!!!
 * topyli makes note: "check out post-2.0 kde"
<jussi01> LOL
<Myrtti> i dislike both :-D
<Mamarok> Myrtti: don't you already use Qt?
<Myrtti> not since mandriva in 2004
<Myrtti> or mandrake,raer
<Myrtti> kubuntu wasn't there when I started with ubuntu in early 2005, so I used gnome and from there have moved to xfce4
<ubottu> santa123 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jpds> Well, I gave him a warning!
#ubuntu-ops 2009-12-22
<MenZa> congrats to topyli, tsimpson and nhandler!
<Seeker`> @bansearch ichdasich
<ubottu> No matches found for ichdasich!n=ichdasic@dalek.wouldyoubuythis.net in any channel
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<tritium> Good evening.
<Seeker`> hi
<tritium> How's it going, Seeker`?
<Seeker`> not bad
<ubottu> MenZa called the ops in #ubuntu (MeminPinguin)
<MenZa> Someone get rid of MeminPinguin
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu (MeminPinguin is ban evading)
<ubottu> MeminPinguin called the ops in #ubuntu (IdleOne is lying and causing havoc!)
<MenZa> Oh dear lord.
<MenZa> If someone would take care of this -- I banned MeminPinguin in -ot yesterday, he evaded that ban in -ot now.
<MenZa> (For the record, he was trolling)
<ubottu> lstarnes called the ops in #ubuntu (MeminPinguin)
<MenZa> Is anyone around? :|
<MenZa> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> MenZa called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<ubottu> MeminPinguin called the ops in #ubuntu (IdleOne | He is trolling the hell out of me, and nobody will ban him!  El me está troleando y nadie lo quiere vetar del foro!)
<tritium> MenZa: what's going on>
<tritium> ?
<MenZa> tritium: A minor brawl between IdleOne and MeminPinguin in #ubuntu
<tritium> Let me read scrollback.
<MenZa> Appreciated.
 * MenZa sends a grupy e-mail to ubuntu-irc@lists
<MenZa> grumpy*
<tritium> Only one needs removing?
<MenZa> I'm concerned about MeminPinguin
<MenZa> He's been ban evading in -offtopic for a few days, and posting guideline-racist remarks
<MenZa> (Requesting demographics of Ubuntu users, to see how many 'negroes' use Ubuntu, assuming it's lower because of their "lower literacy rate")
<MenZa> I was thinking we should have a good talk with him in here
<MenZa> MeminPinguin: Hello.
<MayatePendejo> hello
<MenZa> MayatePendejo: Do you know why I asked you to come in here?
<MayatePendejo> no  IdleOne just started yelling at me
<MayatePendejo> so I took it into pvt
<MayatePendejo> and he gets pissed off at that
<MenZa> MayatePendejo: Don't play innocent; you've been trolling in #ubuntu-offtopic in the past few days (and ban evaded), and now you attempted to pick a fight in #ubuntu.
<MayatePendejo> I didn't pick any fights!
<MayatePendejo> It must have been some other troll.
<tritium> Your nick is offensive, as well.
<MenZa> [2009-12-22 01:52:16 UTC] < MeminPinguin> How many negroes use Ubuntu?
<MenZa> You remember how that went in -offtopic last time.
<MenZa> By you getting banned.
<MayatePendejo> Hablas español?
<MenZa> I don't, but tritium might.
<tritium> English here.
<MayatePendejo> Por qué "memin pinguin" sería un nombre ofensivo?
<MayatePendejo> ok
<MayatePendejo> What is so offensive about Memin Pinguin?
<MenZa> I think he's referring to MayatePendejo.
<MayatePendejo> He is a comic book character all of us Mexicans grew up with.
<tritium> Your current nick.
<MayatePendejo> Mayate is a dung bug
<MayatePendejo> how is that offensive?
<MenZa> "mayate - 12 definitions - a mostly derrogatory term used by Mexicans or Mexican-Americans referring to a dark skinned person;"
<tritium> Now you're not telling the truth.
<MayatePendejo> I am dark-skinned
<MayatePendejo> am part Indian
<MayatePendejo> would I offend myself?
<tritium> More importantly, others.
<MayatePendejo> ok
<MonoPavimentero> better
<MonoPavimentero> ?
<MenZa> tritium will be the judge of that.
<tritium> MonoPavimentero: I'm not here to play games with you.
<MonoPavimentero> is tritium a AfroMexican or someting?
<tritium> Shape up, or get out.
<tritium> That's irrelevant.
<MonoPavimentero> No tendrías razon para ser ofendido si no tuvieras una gota alguna de sangre Africana.
<MenZa> English, please.
<tritium> MonoPavimentero: you can't say what reasons others will have to take offense.
<MenZa> Can we move back on track here?
<MonoPavimentero> I think the guy from a couple of days ago was a buddy of mine
<MonoPavimentero> he is a bit brash
<MonoPavimentero> but I didn't come here to troll
<MenZa> MonoPavimentero: Then you should restrict access to your computers more. That's not our concern.
<MonoPavimentero> he was probably using his own computer
<MenZa> But considering you used exactly the same wording, I don't think so.
<MonoPavimentero> nah  he probably came across as more pocho
<MonoPavimentero> lol
<MonoPavimentero> Neither from here nor from there!
<MenZa> Anyway, if we return back to our previous issue, because I think you're just trying to get out of trouble.
<MonoPavimentero> Typical of a chorizo gobbler....
<MonoPavimentero> ok
<MonoPavimentero> what is the previous issue?
<MenZa> Why do you insist on trolling the #ubuntu namespace, when you've been specifically asked not to?
<MonoPavimentero> namespace?
<MenZa> #ubuntu, #ubuntu-offtopic
<MonoPavimentero> I didn't even say anything to offend
<MonoPavimentero> I was actually curious about what the better graphics were due to
<MonoPavimentero> Is there any similarity with mac for the processing of images?
<MenZa> Stop it.
<MonoPavimentero> You can probably see that I am using Ubuntu, so the question is legitimate.
<MenZa> Either we go through this situation, or you can have a time-out until you wish to.
<MonoPavimentero> ok how do we go through the situation?
<MenZa> You could start by answering my question.
<MenZa> [2009-12-22 02:18:43 UTC] <+MenZa> Why do you insist on trolling the #ubuntu namespace, when you've been specifically asked not to?
<MonoPavimentero> again  I wasn't trolling
<MenZa> You were.
<MenZa> Don't deny it.
<MonoPavimentero> and besides I didn't even say anything in the off-topic forum
<MenZa> You did yesterday, which is when I banned you.
<MenZa> And when you return without having received permission to do so, that's ban-evasion.
<MonoPavimentero> ?
<MonoPavimentero> For one thing that couldn't have been me.
<MenZa> Yes it could.
<MonoPavimentero> and besides, if you ban the person, they can't come back
<MonoPavimentero> until it is lifted
<MenZa> You may think you're smart, but you didn't change your ident.
<MenZa> i=Cunbuntu@200.76.241.190.dsl.dyn.telnor.net
<MenZa> Busted.
<MonoPavimentero> look  either way one can just change the IP and ident
<MonoPavimentero> especially since I work at Telnor
<MenZa> Correct.
<MenZa> But you didn't change your ident.
<tritium> Yes, an unethical person *could* do that.
<MonoPavimentero> and I didn't come today to troll
<gord> MonoPavimentero: I think what we are looking for here is a change in your behaviour and an agreement from you that you will follow our channel guidelines
<MenZa> Thanks, gord.
<MonoPavimentero> OK  I will follow the channel guidelines....but really, what else besides a ban is there for enforcing anything like that?
<MonoPavimentero> trolling isn't illegal in Mexico
<MenZa> No, but it's against freenode policy.
<MenZa> And thus, against our guidelines.
<MenZa> It's not a right to have access to freenode (or our channels), but a privilege.
<MenZa> And by joining our channels, you accept the IRC Guidelines and Freenode policies.
<MonoPavimentero> not binding under Mexican law
<MonoPavimentero> but I will follow them
<MenZa> If someone asks you not to swear in their house, do you abide by it?
<MonoPavimentero> especially since they aren't published in Spanish and don't follow our political laws
<MonoPavimentero> technically ##politics is illegal in Mexico 30 days before our elections
<tritium> MonoPavimentero: irrelevant
<MonoPavimentero> and Freenode could get blocked, just as foxnews did
<MenZa> That's none of our concern.
<MonoPavimentero> from the Sky sattelite service
<MenZa> And it doesn't have anything to do with this issue.
<MenZa> You've said you'll comply by our guidelines and freenode's policies, am I right?
<MonoPavimentero> yes
<MonoPavimentero> I won't troll Ubuntu's channels either
<MonoPavimentero> actually I like ubuntu, so anything I have said isn't to denigrate it either
<MonoPavimentero> just to let you know
<MenZa> MonoPavimentero: That's good.
<MonoPavimentero> again, I do believe the the OS is indicated in my ident somewhere
<MonoPavimentero> I am new to IRC
<MenZa> MonoPavimentero: However, a couple of weeks of #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopiclessness might do you good. Give you some time to read up on our guidelines and freenode policies.
<MenZa> MonoPavimentero: How about you come back in a week or two and discuss this again with tritium and/or myself and we'll take it from there?
<MonoPavimentero> ok   Los tienes en español?
<MenZa> English, please.
<MonoPavimentero> Do you have the guidelines in Spanish?  I like to read it in both to help perfect my English grammar
<MonoPavimentero> especially in the informatic fields
<MonoPavimentero> Just asking.   My shopping trips to the US don't help too much!
<MonoPavimentero> lol
<MenZa> We don't, what with the core (#ubuntu, #ubuntu-offtopic, etc.) being English-only.
<MenZa> As for freenode, try asking in #freenode, but I doubt it.
<MenZa> (Suggest it, though -- it's a good idea.)
<MenZa> Right, I'm glad we resolved this.
<MenZa> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<nhandler> I do not believe freenode does either. Although, google translator should be able to translate it for you
<MenZa> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<MenZa> !policy
<MenZa> !freenode
<ubottu> freenode is Freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml. Freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml. The ubuntu channels on Freenode also have their own !guidelines
<MenZa> MonoPavimentero: I expect you to know the above links inside-out when you come back.
<MenZa> And I'm looking forward to seeing you in a week or two :)
<MonoPavimentero> ok
<MonoPavimentero> Before I go...
<cousteau> hi, I've been banned from #ubuntu-es for no aparent reason
<MonoPavimentero> Is there something different that enriches the graphics in Ubuntu?
<MenZa> cousteau: Please ask in #ubuntu-irc for LoCo channels
<cousteau> ok
<MenZa> MonoPavimentero: Not as far as I know. :)
<MenZa> cousteau: I can't promise you anyone will reply, but we don't explicitly have access to -es.
<cousteau> MenZa: nevermind, thanks :)
<MenZa> cousteau: welcome.
<MenZa> MonoPavimentero: If that's all, please note the no-idling policy :)
<MenZa> goplexian: Can we help you?
<goplexian> MenZa, yes thanks, any chance I can have my password emailed to me?
<MenZa> goplexian: For freenode?
<goplexian> yes
<MenZa> goplexian: Ask in #freenode for that :)
<goplexian> ok thx :)
<MenZa> welcome!
<MenZa> cousteau, goplexian: If you don't have any further questions, please note our topic--thanks!
<goplexian> roger :0
<goplexian> :)
<cousteau> oops, sorry
<MenZa> hehe, np
<cousteau> (wait till I find out how tabs are closed on the webchat)
 * gord gives MenZa a medal made out of chocolate and fruit
<gord> puttin' out fires everywhere tonight
<tritium> I haven't had to deal with that in a while...
 * MenZa pets gord
<MenZa> I try :)
<tritium> I'm going to head to bed.  Good night, MenZa, gord.
<nhandler> Night tritium
<MenZa> Night, tritium -- and thanks.
<tritium> Night, nhandler.
 * MenZa bow.s
<tritium> Thank you too.
 * tritium waves
<ubottu> In ubottu, marenostrum said: It is in repositories
<MenZa> nhandler: Welcome back :)
<nhandler> Thanks. colloquy mobile insists on doing a /WHO on every channel upon joining causing an excess flood :(
<nalioth> irssi runs natively on OS X
<MenZa> nhandler: Really? Mine doesn't
<MenZa> nhandler: Colloquy Mobile for iPhone
<MenZa> nhandler: Are you connecting to irssi-proxy?
<MenZa> nhandler: Hello from Colloquy Mobile.
<MenZa> Works for #ubuntu as well, no crashes. Perhaps it's an option?
<MenZa> :)
<nhandler> MenZa and nalioth: It is colloquy mobile on my iPod connecting to znc. It is attempting to do a /WHO on around ~50 channels (many with a couple hundred people in them), which causes the flood
<MenZa> nhandler: I connect to my irssi-proxy. No /who here.
<MenZa> Try #colloquy?
<nhandler> MenZa: I tried #colloquy-mobile. They say it is a znc issue, the znc people say it is a colloquy issue. I guess I'll keep playing around with other options until I find a way to access my home IRC from my iPod
<MenZa> Hmm
<nalioth> nhandler: yes, i recognize the shoddy programming  :(
<Amaranth> congrats tsimpson, topyli, and nhandler
<Amaranth> I'm going to bug you a lot now
 * nhandler likes bugs ;)
<elky> i'm pretty sure Amaranth is an unfixable bug.
<ubottu> FireCrotch called the ops in #kubuntu (Alinae)
<nalioth> nixternal: they caught the train
<nixternal> whoo whoo, chugga chugga chugga chugga, choo choo
<Myrtti> MenZa: thank you for last night
 * tonyyarusso stifles giggles and bad jokes
<Myrtti> topyli: shush
<Myrtti> arg
<tonyyarusso> I win
<Myrtti> tonyyarusso: even
<MenZa> Myrtti: I --- er, what?
 * MenZa is decidedly confused.
<Myrtti> i'm on my n800 so limited typing
<tonyyarusso> Maybe next time without the drugs MenZa !
<Myrtti> thanks for keeping an eye on the #u and mediation in here
<MenZa> Oh, right
<MenZa> Not at all
<MenZa> Just because I only have access in -ot doesn't mean I can't help out whereever it's needed :)
<MenZa> I was a bit scared I assumed responsibilities I didn't really have the, er, right to, but nhandler reassured me on that part.
<Myrtti> if you know the situation best then it was good you did
<tonyyarusso> ChanServ stops you from doing that - anything you can do you may, pretty much.
<Myrtti> s/know/knew/
<MenZa> tonyyarusso: At last I had tritium help me with the actual ban in #ubuntu, although that was by consensus
<Myrtti> MenZa: itt jst might be that the hooliday season is temporarily making blank spots on the patrol "schedule"
 * MenZa bulk adds entries to his blogroll, diff: +Jussi Schultink, Miia Ranta, Tony Yarusso
<MenZa> Myrtti: it could be, yeah
<tonyyarusso> yeah...my schedule is all messed up
<MenZa> +Mackenzie Morgan
<tonyyarusso> My parents are off work, so I actually have to get up before 2PM now, and sleep during nighttime.
<MenZa> tonyyarusso: Aw, shucks.
<Myrtti> I hope we can get over them to January without messing up too bad
<tonyyarusso> MenZa: does that mean I should start actually posting again?  :P
<MenZa> tonyyarusso: Yes!
 * MenZa only started blogging recently; is receiving more traffic than imagined.
<tonyyarusso> MenZa: Planet Ubuntu raises traffic a ridiculous amount
<MenZa> tonyyarusso: It does
<MenZa> tonyyarusso: On my second day of having the blog open, 370 page views.
<tonyyarusso> And that's not even counting the people who are reading the content without actually viewing your site.
<MenZa> Although that was probably because of the post I had there
 * tonyyarusso needs to insert a 1x1 gif or something to see how many eyes actually see stuff
<MenZa> lol
<tonyyarusso> 321GB and counting on my Ubuntu mirror - awesome.
<tonyyarusso> (repos are done (280), now doing release images)
<MenZa> :D
<MenZa> tonyyarusso: Oh, also: http://blog.lassehavelund.com/2009/on-the-mathematics-of-pizza/#comments
<MenZa> Lovely comment there. <3
<tonyyarusso> MenZa has a secret admirerer!
<MenZa> Well, apparently she's not that secret.
<tonyyarusso> well, we don't get to see whether you collected an e-mail address with that comment.
<Myrtti> the neighbours found the belt sander again >___<
<Myrtti> gnaaaaaaa
<MenZa> Well, she left one, but those are only there because WordPress requires one.
<MenZa> (of course I could deactivate that, but that's how blogs work, I guess)
<Myrtti> KILL KILL
<Myrtti> now they've got a drill too
<Myrtti> ;__;
 * MenZa hugs Myrtti
<MenZa> Poor thing :(
<Myrtti> note to self: quilt isn't a good sound insulator
<MenZa> Myrtti: Music?
<Myrtti> i'd have to get up! and look for my ear plugs
<MenZa> Well, you'll have to prioritise -- staying in a warm bed, or temporarily expose yourself to the cold of having to get up and get music on, killing the other issues that are bugging you? :3
 * MenZa giggles
<MenZa> Apparently, 'tsimpson' is a correct English word, according to TinyMCE. 'nhandler', however, isn't.
<Tm_T> hi kids
<MenZa> Moooorning, Tm_T!
<jussi01> !love-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<jussi01> !no, love-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply>Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<Myrtti> Matt Groening ♥
<Myrtti> !lovetoo-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Love is a perky elf dancing a merry little jig, then suddenly he turns on you with a miniature machine gun.
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<dholbach> good morning
<bazhang> hi dholbach
<MenZa> morning dholbach
 * MenZa tips hat
<dholbach> hi bazhang, hi MenZa
<Myrtti> ohai dholbach, you can haz coffeez or tea if you likes. *points to the kitchenette*
<Myrtti> I just made a fresh batch of both
<dholbach> coffee for me for now, maybe I'll have some tea later on :)
<dholbach> thanks
<Myrtti> also, cookies
<MenZa> Mmm, coffee.
<MenZa> 'tis still early.
<Myrtti> have you even slept?
<MenZa> I got up at 1am
<bazhang> hehe
<MenZa> I've had a messed up sleeping schedule, as my e-mail to ubuntu-irc implied :)
<Myrtti> you've got a screwed up sleep rhythm, my friend
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> I can mail you a wooden mallet to use for knocking you out if you wish
<MenZa> Oh, I should be fine
<MenZa> I'll be keeping awake for the rest of the day.
<MenZa> School in half an hour, a meeting at 12:30, and then an optometrist's appointment later today.
<MenZa> (12:30 +0200)
 * Myrtti crawls to the shower
<MenZa> Enjoy! :)
<Myrtti> ooh, my back just popped, no need to crawl, I can actually walk now
<Myrtti> -->
<MenZa> <o/
<MenZa> \o/*
<woolyfrog> elky	nhandler, it's probably easier for you to "refrain from acknowledging". it's not your name up there as spoken by someone who had previously been freenode staff and on another council saying what an awful human you are and saying you broke everything.	02:24
<woolyfrog> tsimpson	Seeker`: differing views does not excuse some of the behaviour I've seen on the list	02:24
<woolyfrog> elky	it's taking all my energy right now to not go in to panic mode at the thought of the various trolls pits reading that.	02:24
<woolyfrog> Seeker`	tsimpson: no, it doesn't excuse it. But it may go some way towards explaining what may have triggered the behaviour	02:26
<woolyfrog> elky	Seeker`, it's a long story and this is a logged channel.	02:26
<woolyfrog> elky	I actually have a fair idea of what has happened. It's not something that can be discussed publicly.
<ikonia> what the devil was that ?
<bazhang> not sure; he logged in as sabdflp earlier then nicked to vorian and was klined
<jussi01> oh this is fun...
<mneptok> self-appointed bonehead dipstick for losing privileges?
<Myrtti> mneptok: rule #1 don't feed the troll
<jussi01> now now mneptok, lets not go down that path.
<mneptok> i'm just trying to understand the acronym in context
<bazhang> padawan from the message in -ot
<Mamarok> he crossposted to various lists BTW
<Mamarok> s/folder/channel
<Mamarok> did so earlier in #k-devel
<elky> who is "Net Demon"?
<Myrtti> he's on offtopic now, but other than that...
<elky> wooly frog was vorian?
<Myrtti> probably yes, if you look at the backlog
<Myrtti> of ot
<elky> pleia2, ^
<MenZa> elky: Forum staff, I *think*?
<MenZa> maybe no. I remember that name from elsewhere, though
<Myrtti> surely he's not
<Myrtti> OH GOD HELP. Now I've got Peanut Butter Jelly Time stuck in my head
<Gary> peanut butter jelly time!
<elky> peeee nut buh tah jehleeeeee tiiiime
<jpds> Myrtti: Wash it off with Case Comments Help Case Comments Help (New Window)
<jpds> Fail.
<jpds> Myrtti: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HU2ftCitvyQ .
<Myrtti> and if someone suggests playing Ice Cream Cake I'll scream
<Myrtti> ice cream and cakey cake
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: It's okay, it could be http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pRXGywEsdo instead.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, amy_ said: ubottu: wine says it is compatible
<elky> Myrtti, would you prefer the llama song?
<jussi01> LOL
 * Myrtti plays the hippopotamus song
<jussi01> badger badger badg...
<Myrtti> if you haven't yet heard it: http://www.thesixtyone.com/ziahassan/song/IWantAHippopotamusForChristmasfeat.ZiasMom/7TkmLb6Fhyz/
<jussi01> ok, now Im really off, talk to you all tomorrow
<ikonia> laters !
<ikonia> arn-: hello ?
<tritium> Good moring.
<ikonia> morning
<tritium> Hi, ikonia.
<ubottu> om26er called the ops in #ubuntu (number_2)
<tsimpson> Pricey, Pici: can one of you look at the -irc mailing list moderation queue please
<Myrtti> there's email that has come to my inbox but isn't in lists.ubuntu... ????
<Myrtti> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2009-December/000840.html and some weird ones...
<Myrtti> meh
<Myrtti> I just stamped my letter n with a golden fingerprint
<Pici> jussi01: please see tsimpson's request above.  My saved password for the list admin doesnt seem to be working.
<Tm_T> (:)
<Seeker`> nalioth: about?
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (xig)
<Myrtti> whee
<Tm_T> indeedio
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBotK2 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBotK3 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Myrtti> humptydumpty
<Myrtti> *yawn* hippopotamuses
<gord> give a banannanananana to the hoppopopotamusses
<guntbert> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<guntbert> I propose to remove the last sentence from above factoid. I n my experience it is highly misleading as ebox was never intended to do what webmin does
<guntbert> whereas webmin work with the system config files (if it works :-)), ebox insists on using its own files - so "no way back"
<ubottu> guntbert called the ops in #ubuntu (Bobng_, joins with an url spam, attempt to launch something weird)
<guntbert> well, I'm off - night time :-)
#ubuntu-ops 2009-12-23
<tonyyarusso> I thought the eBox in Ubuntu repos was significantly reworked to work with Ubuntu rather than doing what guntbert claims?
<jussi01> tonyyarusso: that was my understanding also
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> snuxoll called the ops in #ubuntu (Shirina)
<Madpilot> lots of bots. yay.
<bazhang> removed
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> Some_Person called the ops in #ubuntu (Audra)
<elky> indus doesn't know what dcc is?
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> ardchoille called the ops in #ubuntu (sweetandy)
<Flannel> Meh.
<Flannel> Madpilot: That was rude
<Madpilot> removing a juvenile troll is rude now?
<Flannel> Said person stopped when confronted by floodbots, the ops call was extremely premature
<Madpilot> meh. it was a remove, not a ban, so they can come back if they're willing to behave
<Flannel> Removal with "go away" was rude though
<Madpilot> and from someone who has contributed nothing else in the last hour or so, according to my scrollback
<Madpilot> I'll say please next time
<Flannel> Right, trolls don't generally join and then wait 5.5 hours to troll though
<Flannel> I'm just saying, ard... jumped the gun on the ops call, and we don't exist solely to remove people who have had ops called on them
<dholbach> good morning
<ardchoille> I have been trying to add this:
<ardchoille> !clicheats is There is a nice command line cheatsheet located at: http://ardchoille42.blogspot.com/2009/08/command-line-cheatsheet.html
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, ardchoille said: !clicheats is There is a nice command line cheatsheet located at: http://ardchoille42.blogspot.com/2009/08/command-line-cheatsheet.html
<ardchoille> Is there some reason this is being overlooked?
<Myrtti> why not put it in the wiki?
<ardchoille> It is a nice page and would be very helpful as a trigger in #ubuntu
<ardchoille> Myrtti: Didn't think of that, will do that asap :)
<ikonia> why do we need this ?
<ardchoille> Was just hoping to add another resource for new users
<ikonia> factoids are normally targeted at ubuntu information
<Myrtti> if nothing else for a reason, then because factoids aren't usually pointed to an outside webpage
<ardchoille> Myrtti: Ah, ok. Thanks :)
<Myrtti> but ikonias...
<Myrtti> oh well
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> am I wrong ?
<Myrtti> no
<ikonia> good
<Myrtti> I was just about to say that
<Myrtti> ikonia: if you want to explain that to him, you're welcome, you have better insight to your own thoughts :-)
<ikonia> nah
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, jas72 said: ubottu another linux disto mandriva is the one i would like to dual boot don't use windows haven't done for three years
<elky> nhandler, nixternal, i just want to follow up on the mdeonte stuff from a few weeks back. I'm noticing he is coming online from a shellium account...
<Myrtti> my wrapping paper is so brilliant ♥
<Myrtti> Merry Yule everyone http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/4208658964/
<Myrtti> penguins ♥
<elky> pinguuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuus
<nhandler> elky: I haven't seen him in #ubuntu-chicago since you told him to apologize and make ammends with the LoCo
<genii> Did a +b on "lavatory", his pastebin was a large ASCII-art "FECES"
<jussi01> genii: lovely...
<nalioth> genii: you can pull the +b
<genii> nalioth: OK
<topyli> i'm up north with folks through ex-mas. will be /away a lot i guess. easy to contact through email and jabber though. jabber = firstname@lastname.net
<genii> Bleh. i think my -b command alias is screwed
<jussi01> genii: /mode -b mask - simple :D
<MenZa> topyli: gotcha. :3
 * genii hates the caffeine withdrawal
<genii> Interesting. http://ns2.canonical.com/ is a synonym for http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<jussi01> genii: so thats the server its on ;)
<ubottu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu (oYre)
<Amaranth> kick == ban?
<Seeker`> Amaranth: web user, I tihnk
<Amaranth> I know
<Amaranth> Just wondering when the bot starting banning web users who get kicked
<Seeker`> I think it has been in place for a while
<Seeker`> any way of getting a list of web client users in a channel?
<Flannel> Amaranth: It's been that way as far as I remember
<nhandler> Seeker`: You can use /who to see the hosts of all people in a channel. irssi also has an /ls script where you can do: /ls .*gateway/.*
<Seeker`> ty
#ubuntu-ops 2009-12-24
<Seeker`> Shu: how can we help you?
<Shu> I do not need help actually... How did I et in this channel?
<Seeker`> @bansearch shu
<Seeker`> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> @bansearch shu
<ubottu> Match: Shu!*@*!#ubuntu-ops by ikonia in #ubuntu on Dec 22 2009 13:03:07 (ID: 20916)
<Seeker`> You were banned about 36 hours ago from #ubuntu, and it was set so that if you tried to join #ubuntu, you would end up here
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Seeker`> any idea why you were banned?
<Shu> No. I haven't talked in there in days.
<Seeker`> I believe it was your quit message that prompted the ban
<Seeker`> But I can't be sure without talkign to the operator in question (ikonia)
<Shu> Uh, it probably was
<Shu> My quit message is COCKS
<Shu> Not my doing
<Shu> Probably my brother
<Seeker`> change it then?
<Shu> I will
<Shu> =\
<Shu> Changed
<Seeker`> Ok
<Seeker`> you also have a ban in -offtopic too. Any ideas about that?
<Shu> I don't join that channel. Probably my brother again. Don't worry about it
<Seeker`> you can now rejoin #ubuntu
<Shu> Thank you!
<Seeker`> you may want to lock your computer when it is unattended
<Seeker`> or set a more secure password
<Seeker`> "my brother did it" doesn't work many times
<maco> brothers do a lot of things. wouldnt believe how many posts on ubuntuforums were done by people's brothers :P
<Shu> Right. It's not like he's sneaking onto my computer
<Shu> Either way, I'll just make a seperate account for him
<Shu> One question though
<Shu> If he were to get banned on the other account (like, at the login screen of ubuntu) would I also get banned since we're on the same IP?
<nalioth> it could happen
<Seeker`> depends on the op really
<Seeker`> and how exactly they set the ban
<Shu> oh well
<Shu> Thanks for all the help
<Seeker`> how are you nalioth?
<nalioth> finer than frog's hair.  you?
<Seeker`> not bad. Trying to get up the energy to finish doing the kitchen
<Seeker`> not had any complains about mootbot after last night's patch, so it looks like I didn't break anything
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (JoeSomebody)
<niko> mine
<tritium> He's gone, niko.
<niko> perhaps, he said he will avoid ubuntu and ubuntu's channels
<MenZa> Aller, nhandler.
<nhandler> Hey MenZa
 * MenZa tips hat.
<ubottu> FloodBotK3 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBotK2 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> Some_Person called the ops in #ubuntu (Dimaia)
<Flannel> wee
<tsimpson> voidmage: can we help you?
<voidmage> i was pointed here about the dcc spam
<voidmage> but it looks like the discussion is more in #freenode
<Myrtti> Can someone translate what loki just said in u?
<tsimpson> Myrtti: apparently that says "hello and good morning"
<Myrtti> Ok... Wish theyd use English
<BlouBlou> Hi, callum_ is doing offtopic all the time in #ubuntu
<BlouBlou> Okay, I go back to channel. Thanks
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-women, AlanBell said: !spoiler is <reply> When discussing films or books please remember that not everyone has seen them yet, don't reveal too much of the plot and certainly don't tell them that Darth Vader is Luke's father. Oops.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, netyire said: ubottu's mascott is an african moose
<Mamarok> that guy never heard of GNU?
<maek0> look in #ubuntu-offtopic .. for user <fahadsadah> .. this user broke the rules by using language that the user wasn't supposed to use
<maek0> 46th - 47th minute of the hour
<maek0> I will be coming back here tomorrow/next day to ensure that the rules are enforced on this user
<elky> let me guess, someone called ohmy on maek0 at some point recently
<jshriver> hrm
<LjL> client sent here
<LjL> client is not coming *shrug*
<Seeker`> jshriver: how can we help you?
 * MenZa prods jshriver 
<MenZa> Can we help you?
<ubottu> blakkheim called the ops in #ubuntu (nappyhead)
<Myrtti> !search dpkg
<ubottu> Found: debconf, fixdpkg, xconfig, dpkgfix, apt, dpkg fix crash, debootstrap, aptlock, dpkg crash fix, adept-crash-fix
<Myrtti> meh
<Myrtti> what was the factoid with how to back up list of installed packages?
<Myrtti> !search aptitude
<ubottu> Found: aptoncd, clone, aptitude
<Myrtti> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Myrtti> haha
<Myrtti> erm
<Myrtti> that doesn't work
<Tm_T> ah, almost forgot
<Tm_T> it's thursday
<nalioth> yes, what did happen to the "dpkg --get-selection" blah blah method of cloning an install?  not every one has aptitude, but _everyone_ has dpkg
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu (tukeke  refuses to speak english)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from tukeke)
<Pricey> No response in PM.
<Pricey> He responded int he end.
<Daviey> nalioth: "dpkg --get-selection" followed by --set-slections, will install all packages as if they were specifically installed rather than as a recommends and/or depends.  Everyone on a Ubuntu box *should* have aptitude.
<nalioth> Daviey: i know how to do it, i was just wondering when the factoid changed
<Myrtti> !show clone
<Myrtti> gah
<Myrtti> I can't remember the bot commands anymore
<gord> !info clone
<ubottu> Package clone does not exist in karmic
<gord> me either
<jpds> !search clone
<ubottu> Found: clone, ubottuguide, cloning, botclone, botcloning
<Flannel> !-clone
<ubottu> clone aliases: cloning - added by LjL on 2007-01-22 21:25:00 - last edited by jrib on 2009-02-08 13:28:33
#ubuntu-ops 2009-12-25
<ubottu> APERSON called the ops in #ubuntu (michaels_ spamming)
<gord> christmas eve brings out the crazies...
<MenZa> idd.
<MenZa> also, happy christmas gordles.
<gord> merrys all around
 * MenZa noddles.
 * mneptok decks the halls with bans of folly
 * MenZa decks mneptok with a blanket.
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (Cornrows)
<ubottu> jtaji called the ops in #ubuntu (Cornrows)
<ubottu> jtaji called the ops in #ubuntu (Plankton)
<Jeruvy> need ops in #ubuntu please
<ubottu> Jamed called the ops in #ubuntu (would anyone please ban Plankton)
<MenZa> !ops | Could someone attend to #ubuntu?
<ubottu> Could someone attend to #ubuntu?: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> MenZa called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (Could someone attend to #ubuntu?)
<ubottu> Plankton called the ops in #ubuntu (Would anybody please ban Jamed)
<MenZa> Lovely, thanks KB1JWQ :)
<ubottu> arghh2d2 called the ops in #ubuntu (arghh2d2)
<KB1JWQ> Heh, tried, MenZa
<KB1JWQ> I'll let you clean it up. :-)
<MenZa> I don't have #ubuntu access
<MenZa> Jamed: We're aware.
<Jamed> MenZa: ok, i was wondering why nobody bans him...
<MenZa> Jamed: As am I.
<MenZa> Jamed: We've had a shortage of core ops around at these times lately.
<MenZa> KB1JWQ: Would you care to address the issue here?
<Jamed> MenZa: so there is nobody around to ban him?
<KB1JWQ> Trying to figure out who started it, I'm reading my logs now.
<ubottu> arghh2d2 called the ops in #ubuntu (KB1JWQ)
<KB1JWQ> So much for that.
<KB1JWQ> That's a ten minute quiet.
<MenZa> Jamed: Because we're volunteers in different timezones. Freenode staff are able to resolve situations if they go against Freenode policy.
<MenZa> KB1JWQ: I recommend a ban on Plankton, without having read everything thoroughly.
<KB1JWQ> Yeah, staff tends to backstop ops when they're not around. :)
 * MenZa bows deeply to KB1JWQ 
<Jamed> MenZa: i have just never seen that there is no op around
<KB1JWQ> Yeah, there are a LOT of them in #ubuntu land.
<MenZa> Jamed: Unfortunately, we've experienced a shortage lately. The IRC Council will be looking into it.
<MenZa> Worry not; it'll be resolved.
<KB1JWQ> It's Christmas eve / day though, so..
<MenZa> Indeed.
<MenZa> KB1JWQ: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2009-December/000829.html
<MenZa> Jamed: Can we do anything else for you?
<MenZa> Jeruvy: Hi, can we help you?
<Jeruvy> thank you KB1JWQ
<Jamed> MenZa: no, i'm happy now :)
<MenZa> Jamed: Excellent! Please note the topic :)
<KB1JWQ> No worries.
<Jamed> MenZa: i did
<Jamed> i am about to leave :)
<MenZa> KB1JWQ: I've experienced this issue a few times recently.
<KB1JWQ> Lots of ops tend to dislike it when staff get involved (with good reason!), but stuff like that isn't exactly "grey area."
<MenZa> Oh, I definitely agree.
<MenZa> In this case, I would have happily taken the blame upon myself in case anyone complained.
<MenZa> Right, I'll return to my X-Files Marathon.
 * MenZa wavess
<MenZa> Thanks, Merry Christmas :)
<KB1JWQ> No worries.
<KB1JWQ> Ping me if anything blows up again, I should be around for a few hours.
<bazhang> rgr seems to be a searchbot
<KB1JWQ> Ugh.
<KB1JWQ> How'd you know?
<KB1JWQ> bazhang: ^^
<bazhang> KB1JWQ, saw the !google | m00ey response also in ##linux
<KB1JWQ> Yeah, I'll boot it out of there.
<Gentoon> Hi
<Gentoon> I was banned a while ago in #ubuntu-offtopic for losing my temper, I am sorry. May I please be allowed back in now?
<ubottu> test999 called the ops in #ubuntu-proxy-users ()
<ubottu> lstarnes called the ops in #ubuntu (Qiit cross-channel flooding)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<bazhang> is Ubuntu CE officially supported?
<topyli> the christian edition? afaik no
<bazhang> okay thanks.
<jussi01> bazhang: what do you mean by "officially supported2?
<jussi01> bazhang: this page is helpful ;) http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/derivatives
<bazhang> jussi01, just checking what psinetic was posting about UbuntuCE , went to their homepage and it seems it is a derivative as your link suggests, thanks
<jussi01> bazhang: :)
<jussi01> hehe, I just tried to tab complete my password....
<bazhang> haha
<Tm_T> hi kids
<ubottu> steffan called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> guntbert called the ops in #ubuntu (DeadObama)
<bazhang> guntbert, hi
<guntbert> Hi, according to a conversation between fata_erro and  jpds the company www.linode.com change their ubuntu server serioulsy (root password set, no admin group) should ubuntu be informed?
<guntbert> *seriously
<jpds> No?
<jussi01> guntbert: no, its open source, so they can do pretty much what they like with their settings.
<guntbert> jussi01: yes, but changing essential parts and still calling i ubuntu seems a bit starnge to me
<Pricey> guntbert: To offer the sort of service they do, they need to make those changes.
<Pricey> different kernel etc. etc.
<jpds> Pricey: Well, they use Xen.
<jussi01> guntbert: I think this page is where youll find what you need: http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<Pricey> jpds: meh sorry, over generalising it
<jpds> guntbert: How else would someone log in for the first time if not through root?
<guntbert> Pricey: I see - but I suppose we will get some weird support questions in the future
<jpds> (...to make changes as they see fit?)
<jussi01> jpds: ?
<jpds> jussi01: Hmm?
<guntbert> jpds: jussi01 the changes are ok - but it worries me that they are not made obvious for the users
 * jussi01 doesnt know the situation, but to me it seems strange they have a root user...
<guntbert> I'd expext them to say: "you get basically ubuntu 9.10 but with several interesting changes - please visit our friendly forums for suppport"
<jpds> jussi01: EC2 does the same thing.
<guntbert> ok - I'll leave that to you - have a nice time
#ubuntu-ops 2009-12-26
<grex23> yo
<MenZa> Huh.
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (Colloguy)
<Pricey> Leaving that on bazhang?
<bazhang> Pricey, going to PM
<Pricey> Offline.
<bazhang> yep
<ubottu> digitalaxis called the ops in #ubuntu (I asked for help with an issue with a game download, and xeer simply responded "get a life, quit playing games")
<MenZa> I'll speak to xeer.
<MenZa> (in PM)
<MenZa> Unresponsive.
<MenZa> ubottu: tell xeer about coc
<MenZa> ubottu: tell xeer about guidelines
<MenZa> He's responding, but he's not being very accepting of what I'm telling him.
<bazhang> quelle surprise
<MenZa> Indeed.
<MenZa> I'd like some advice for what to do here, bazhang
<MenZa> Erm, well
<MenZa> Let's see what happens in the future
<MenZa> He
<bazhang> not sure MenZa
<MenZa> He's agreed to abide by the CoC and the Guidelines in the future
<MenZa> So we'll see what happens
<bazhang> seems like it got hot quite quickly
<MenZa> If I see digitalaxis around, I'll make sure to grab him to tell him it's been resolved.
<MenZa> I'm not too happy to see a user have an issue, wait for a long time, then quit before it was even resolved.
<MenZa> (with another user, that is)
<MenZa> It makes me a sad panda :(
<bazhang> heh
<MenZa> The amount of ops around these hours has been far too scarce lately.
 * MenZa hopes it gets better.
<bazhang> it was resolved though
<MenZa> Aye.
<bazhang> yep. normally I am working at this time
<MenZa> I still think I'd be left with a sense of "the ops don't care" if I'd been digitalaxis.
<MenZa> bazhang: Did you see my entry on ubuntu-irc@lists?
<bazhang> MenZa, yep
<MenZa> good good
<MenZa> I had issues /last/ night as well.
<bazhang> whoa
<MenZa> Yeah.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, rww said: !lmgtfy is <alias> google
<elky> oh no it's not
<maco> thats alias jfgi
<elky> !google
<maco> or at least, thats where i think itd go
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<elky> !jfgi
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<elky> decide which lmgtfy should go
<maco> id say the second
<bazhang> yep
<maco> since the first is "youre trying to be helpful but thats not how we do it" and the second is "you're being a sarcastic jerkwad"
<elky> !-jfgi
<ubottu> jfgi is <alias> noob - added by Seveas on 2006-06-17 23:26:56
<elky> !lmgtfy is <alias> noob
<ubottu> I'll remember that, elky
<elky> !lmgtfy
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<MenZa> ubottu: whoami
<ubottu> use @whoami
<MenZa> @whoami
<MenZa> Hmm.
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !empathy ~= s/will replace/replaced/
<MenZa> !empathy
<ubottu> Empathy is an instant messaging and video chat client for GNOME. In !karmic, Empathy will replace Pidgin as the default IM client.
<MenZa> !no, !empathy <reply> Empathy is the default instant messaging and video client for GNOME. Since Karmic, it has been the default client in Ubuntu (replacing Pidgin).
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, MenZa said: !no, !empathy <reply> Empathy is the default instant messaging and video client for GNOME. Since Karmic, it has been the default client in Ubuntu (replacing Pidgin).
<MenZa> keke.
<tsimpson> !no, !empathy <reply> Empathy is the default instant messaging and video client for GNOME. Since Karmic, it has been the default client in Ubuntu (replacing Pidgin).
<ubottu> I know nothing about !empathy <reply> empathy yet, tsimpson
<tsimpson> !no, !empathy is <reply> Empathy is the default instant messaging and video client for GNOME. Since Karmic, it has been the default client in Ubuntu (replacing Pidgin).
<ubottu> I know nothing about !empathy yet, tsimpson
<tsimpson> !no, empathy is <reply> Empathy is the default instant messaging and video client for GNOME. Since Karmic, it has been the default client in Ubuntu (replacing Pidgin).
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
 * tsimpson kick starts brain
<tsimpson> !empathy
<ubottu> Empathy is the default instant messaging and video client for GNOME. Since Karmic, it has been the default client in Ubuntu (replacing Pidgin).
 * MenZa nods at tsimpson 
<MenZa> jussi01: Same issues the past two nights :(
<jussi01> MenZa: huh?
<MenZa> jussi01: My last mailing list thread.
<MenZa> Noone was available for a while.
<jussi01> MenZa: yes, we are putting measures in place to deal with it.
<MenZa> \o/ jussi01
<MenZa> jussi01: I just thought I'd let you know; I wasn't criticising you for not dealing with it quick enough. It's perfectly cool you guys have some time to settle in first :)
<jussi01> MenZa: its a matter of getting proceedural changes into place first.
<MenZa> 'swhat I meant.
<elky> MenZa, a word of advice: having a private word to people is less pressure than announcing to a mailing list.
<MenZa> elky: I'm a very open-minded person. I don't necessarily imply it's the most terrible thing in the world if I ship off something to a mailing list. It was also to get second opinions on the issue.
<elky> MenZa, it's not a terrible thing, but the public nature *does* put pressure on people
<elky> just speaking from experience having been in several public governance roles
<MenZa> elky: I'm sure you're familiar with Linus' Law---I think it applies in this case, too. I'm not calling the IRC Council out saying "these guys are doing a bad job, jeez" at all; I'm merely stating what I think is an issue, and ask for more opinions on them, and to allow for discussion of the matter.
<MenZa> I've always been a big fan of openness, and I don't think it's a problem that people know these things. nor should it be for anyone, unless I'm specifically acusing them of something.
<elky> MenZa, i'm saying that a heads up first is good manners and allows people to manage the pressures of such roles. i'm not saying don't mention it, i'm saying be considerate
<MenZa> elky: I don't see why such an e-mail couldn't be considered a "heads up". It's perfectly okay for the IRC Council not to be aware of such a problem, considering most of them (from memory) aren't online at that point. the same pretty much goes for the previous IRC Council.
<MenZa> I see a problem, I point it out, it's acknowledged and dealt with when such an action is required or possible to implement.
<elky> MenZa, you're not giving the IRCC much credit if you think they're not aware of timezones that are not well covered. you're not giving them a heads up that you want to start a discussion by starting said discussion out of the blue.
<MenZa> elky: I wouldn't tell any member of any council to remember what timezones their subordinates (for a lack of a better term) are in. Nor would I tell them to pull the entire weightload of the cart they're supposed to be responsible for.
<elky> MenZa, the council is aware and was aware before your email. had you tried to give them a heads up, they likely would have told you so.
<MenZa> elky: so much for the openness I've always been advocating. where was my opportunity to say I would be available at those times anyway for the period x to y?
<MenZa> (in terms of conflict resolution, not +o flags)
<MenZa> or other operators, for that sake
<elky> MenZa, openness doesn't mean that things cannot be discussed privately evar or the world will implode.
<elky> MenZa, openness does not nullify the concept of manners, forewarning or other courtesies.
<elky> i should hope nobody within our community is subject to a presidential communications standard. not even Mark.
<MenZa> elky: I don't disagree, but I still don't quite understand /how/ sending an e-mail to a mailing list could be considered uncourteous in any way.
<gord> sending a mail to a mailing list makes it an "offical" "recorded" "thing", removes any sense of casualness
<MenZa> gord: I think that's one way of perceiving it
<elky> MenZa, depends what impression that mail gives. my response was pertinent to your claiming to not be putting pressure on the new IRCC and offering a suggestion as to how you could have avoided putting pressure on them
<MenZa> What is this, ubuntu-irc-announce-secret-docs?
<MenZa> elky: that's an interpretation
<elky> since i'll guarantee that your mail *DID* put pressure on them.
<MenZa> elky: it certainly wasn't my intention.
<MenZa> as I also accounted for in a reply to jussi's mail
<elky> and i'll guarantee that based on my experiences in said roles.
<jussi01> I think elky is right to a point, and so is gord. It would have been better, IMHO, to first send a mail to the ircc list.
 * elky knows she's right :P
<MenZa> I haven't held such a role in any foss (or online) community before, but I have in real-life organisations. sending an e-mail pointing out a problem to our mailing list was never an issue for me, or anyone else involved.
<elky> you've got no idea the weight that's been lifted this past week. not only here, but also for the national australian body which i've decided to take a year off standing for
<MenZa> elky: I know how much work is involved in these things.
<MenZa> and I'm not questioning the good work that's being done in any way; on the contrary, I appreciate it greatly
<elky> MenZa, you've not demonstrated that understanding to me. you have demonstrated that your experiences differ greatly to mine, and my experiences include the IRCC.
<MenZa> elky: what you're currently demonstrating is arrogance and a sense of superiority.
<MenZa> can't we keep it civil?
<MenZa> I understand your views, and I see they differ from mine.
<MenZa> Just because I have a different perception of how community dynamics function, I can /understand/ your views.
<MenZa> I don't want this to turn into a nasty argument or ruin our personal relationship though, so I'll drop it here
<MenZa> elky: I'll consider my move differently next time and take this into account, however -- trust that.
<MenZa> (this != our argument, but you and gord's shared views)
<elky> MenZa, well, you've already called me arrogant and told me i have a sense of superiority for explaining a POV that you neglected to observe.
<elky> so sorry, but you've already overstepped a line.
<gord> guys, this is getting personal and counter-productive
<MenZa> it is
<MenZa> I apologise, elky
<MenZa> genuinely. I did cross a line.
<elky> yes, insults tend to do that to discussions. apology accepted.
<MenZa> :)
<jussi01> Im off, laters.
<tsimpson> see you later \o
<bazhang> bye
<MenZa> <o jussi01
<MenZa> s/fail/nofail
<nalioth> MenZa: #ubuntu-irc-council exists for a reason
<MenZa> nalioth: My immediate comment would be that I might want other opinions on it than those of the IRCC, but I really don't want to do this all over again :)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Dr_Willis said: !fsck is fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. ; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot ; "sudo touc
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Dr_Willis said: !forcefsck is   "sudo touc
<ubottu> In ubottu, Dr_Willis said: forcefsck is "sudo touch /forcefsck" will force a fsck at the next reboot.
<ubottu> In ubottu, Dr_Willis said: !fsck is fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. See "man fsck" for infor ;"sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot ; See !forcefsck also.
<ubottu> In ubottu, Dr_Willis said: changekeyring is  To Change the Keyring password use "Applications > Acessories > Passwords and Encryption Keys" On The Passwords Tab  RIGHT CLICK on the 'Passwords:login' entry
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from oasa)
<ubottu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (gp)
<bazhang> gp trolling multiple channels?
<bazhang> bittwist appears to be running two bots in #ubuntu ragebot and wirebot, all are offline now and he/she has not responded to me
<bazhang> err prior to going offline
<h00k> ...wrong button, apologies
<LimCore> hi, what is that:  #ubuntu You're banned from that channel You're banned from that channel
<Flannel> LimCore: You're banned from #ubuntu
<LimCore> Flannel: when / what / why?
<Flannel> LimCore: The 21st of this month (five or so days ago)
<LimCore> and how that happened? past the log
<LimCore> This is all I said on Ubuntu in last week according to my log: <LimCore>  anyone did setup a VPN on Ubuntu client + Ubuntu server? <LimCore>  TopCat: hwinfo is a gui? <LimCore>  TopCat: last time I usaed mac os, it forced me to watch stupid commercialls on the DVD I bought (WTF?) <LimCore>  ok technically it didnt forced me to *watch* it,  but it force computer to display it with no option to skip   <LimCore>  Good job ubuntu
<LimCore> so what is going on? :)
<LimCore> can someone tell me why I am now banned?
<LimCore> Flannel: based on that paste, do you know why I am banned?
<Flannel> LimCore: No, I'm looking, but don't see anything.  There's probably some information missing or something.
<LimCore> who banned me then?
<LimCore> perhaps saying somewhere ELSE, not in #ubuntu*, that I do not like ubuntu or something about ubutnu - can give a ban in #ubuntu ?
<LimCore> altohught that seems to be fundamentally wrong and very Chinese like ;)  Can this be the case?
<Flannel> LimCore: I'm not going to speculate
<LimCore> is there a rule that would make above expression of opinions a bannable offence?
<Flannel> LimCore: Why?  Is that what you were doing on the 21st?  Would you like to fill us in?
<LimCore> No I asked now just a question, about rules
<LimCore> apparently noone here now to respond to this question? Ok I can wait.
<Flannel> Again, I'm not going to speculate about this instance.  However, making statements regarding Ubuntu is your business, not ours.  There are always exceptions, but you're free to opine as long as it's within whatever channels guidelines.
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<LimCore> Flannel: can you check who banned me? Then I can address this issue to a person that probably knows the reason behind this
<LimCore> ok I bet ikonia or mneptok
<mneptok> why do you think i banned you?
<LimCore> mneptok: dunno. I dont see any reason for me to be now banned in #ubuntu. So I must guess, afair only you and/or ikonia ever banned me in #ubuntu*
<LimCore> actually I do hope this is some mistake
<mneptok> well, your memory is faulty. i never banned you.
<LimCore> mneptok: who set my ban in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<mneptok> baz_hang did. then removed the ban. elk_y overruled that decision, based on your continued behavior. ikonia then banned you when you dodged the ban.
<mneptok> (in #u)
<LimCore> you now say about offtopic?
<LimCore> well offtopic is not important. What about main channel?
<mneptok> i was speaking about the main channel
<Flannel> I'm not sure I see a point to this discussion anyway
<LimCore> actually ikonia unbanned me around 18th or so
<Flannel> LimCore: Nov 24th
<LimCore> ok, who gaved me the most recent ban and why?
<Flannel> LimCore: We don't know why, that's already been established.
<mneptok> 2008-11-11T12:21:35 *** LimCore (LimCore!n=rafal@unaffiliated/limcore) has left #ubuntu (requested by elkbuntu: "Bazhang has been overruled. Your continued misbehaviour is tiring and you *definately* already know better. You are being banned indefinately.")
<Flannel> LimCore: I can't make up a reason, but given your history, I don't think it was without cause.
<LimCore> ok that was a year ago
<LimCore> and recently, indeed on Nov24 (2009) I was unbanned. Now I am banned again
<mneptok> the ban may have been removed to free space in the banlist.
<mneptok> and yes, it was a year ago. but it says "you are banned indefinitely"
<LimCore> right, and then ikonia removed it
<mneptok> the ban may have been removed to free space in the banlist. (x2)
<Flannel> mneptok: No, the ban was not removed accidentally.
<LimCore> it was removed on purpose
<LimCore> as I was pm'ed by ikonia
<LimCore> since that time and now I did nothing "wrong", I said like 5 lines in #ubuntu and now I come back after xmas and I am banned again :o
<Flannel> LimCore: Again, when ikonia returns we'll all know why you were banned on the 21st, until then, I don't think there's any reason for you to remain here.
<mneptok> the current ban was set by ikonia. so i find it unlikely he deliberately unbanned you only to ban you again.
<LimCore> mneptok: well ikonia PM'ed me saying I am being unbanned, I would paste the log but that is not polite. What you think I am making this up?
<mneptok> i'm not going to second guess anyone. neither you nor ikonia.
<mneptok> but since you say that i have banned you, and the bantracker never shows such an action, i have good reason to believe your memory may be faulty.
<Flannel> LimCore: We've covered this.  You were unbanned on purpose (in November), and then banned again on purpose on the 21st.  At this point, I can't tell you why you were banned on the 21st.
<LimCore> mneptok: you are some high rank admin or something right? do you mind me asking you again, should it be any grounds for ban in #ubuntu what given user personally thinks, or says OUTSIDE of #ubuntu* in relation to ubuntu? Yes, this is question about freedom of speach vs ubuntu IRC rules
<Flannel> mneptok: Just drop it
<mneptok> LimCore: i have no "rank" greater than any other ops'.
<LimCore> mneptok: yes it was my mistake, sorry about saying that previously
<mneptok> LimCore: as Flannel says, you need to talk to ikonia
<LimCore> ok I will
<Flannel> LimCore: If there's nothing else we can help you with, please part so we can perform business in this channel more effectively.  I'll make sure ikonia follows up, and you'll be kept in the loop.
<LimCore> but since I did not did almost absolutelly nothing in #ubuntu , it could mean that after all actions outside #ubuntu lead to this; In such a case, this is quite dissapointing in relation to freedom of speach imho
<jpds> wut.
<Flannel> I'll take this opportunity to remind everyone to comment on your bans when they're not blatantly obvious (from the log with the ban in the BT)!
<nalioth> i would like to take this opportunity to remind folks that bans are not "fire and forget", and that most bans shouldn't last more than 24h
<ardchoille> there's a user in #ubunt by the nick of DrManhattan that is asking how to get unbanned in #ubuntu. I referred him here but it doesn't look like he's interested
<ardchoille> I warned him about ban evasion also
<Myrtti> Im on my mobile so my hands are tied due to technical restrictions
<DrManhattan> so how long do bans usually last in #ubuntu?
<DrManhattan> for using the evil f word
<jpds> It seems you've dealt with MenZa and bazhang in the past.
<jpds> You'll have to ask them.
<DrManhattan> i guess i'll have to find out. Thanks.
<jpds> ...
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (n0kS)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from n0kS)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
#ubuntu-ops 2009-12-27
<elky> can someone deal with scott__ in #ubuntu please
<Pici> elky: I asked him to join #ubuntu-irc, since hes talking about -au I think.
<elky> yeah. he's being abusive and swearing and harrassing a user who doesn't personally use ubuntu anymore but still hangs and discusses
<elky> sec, i'll pastebin some context for you
<elky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/347335/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/347336/
<elky> (parents dragging me off to visit relatives soon)
<Pici> elky: Thanks
<mneptok> what a charming fellow.
<elky> yeah.
<Pici> Hes in pm now...
<elky> he's now announcing to the non-offtopic au channel that i'm abusing powers... which is clearly evidenced by his ability to talk smack about me there.
<mneptok> i will e-mail Mark Shuttleworth about him.
<Pici> Thats what hes telling me too
<bittwist> Hi there, bazhang had me remove a bot that was doing a bit of preemptive moderation for the malicious peers freenode has been dealing with
<bazhang> bittwist, wirebot is still in channel
<bittwist> i already said one was a ghost
<bittwist> since ubuntu is a large channel its given me a great oppurtunity to detect and ban malicious peers before they reach a few channels of smaller size
<bittwist> since its a bot that is clearly denoted, and has no public commands, i'd like it to lurk around and monitor
<bazhang> * [WireBot] (n=a@unaffiliated/bittwist/bot/wirebot): _
<bittwist> do i need to go over there and ghost it to make you happy? i dont even recall the nick off the top of my head
<bittwist> there we go
<bittwist> anywho, its done a brilliant job so far at getting malicious peers before they can reach the channel
<bittwist> the ones targetting the network at least
<bittwist> it would be a shame to not allow it because i was kind enough to clearly denote what it was
<bittwist> this is just a simple script that i could load into my client and use
<bazhang> Pici, you around? thoughts on this?
<bittwist> its only purpose is intel to better moderate, really would be a shame to lose the first spot the peers join to harass
<bittwist> also, if you really do want to exclude the peers who go through the process for getting a bot cloak here on freenode, you should have the
<bittwist> *!*@unaffiliated/*/bot/*
<bittwist> ban mask set
<bittwist> it'll block all the legit bot cloaks freenode has given out :p
<bazhang> bittwist, thanks for removing the bots; will need to consult with other operators on allowing them back in; as none seem to be around right now, please rejoin later.
<bittwist> aw, you can unilaterally ask to remove bots but not temp ok? :P
<bittwist> yea no problemo, i'll try to remember
<bittwist> if you would like to investigate the output of it all, feel free to join ##Politics-Spam
<bittwist> when something gets triggered, a notice goes there
<bittwist> and if its ban worthy, its applied in the main channel
<bittwist> cya
<bazhang> terrorink refusing to respond via PM, now ban evading
<MenZa> morning, bazhang
<bazhang> MenZa, hi
<bazhang> drmanhattan? thought he was unbanned
<MenZa> I thought he was too
<bazhang> whoa terrorink sussed out my email
<MenZa> ?
<bazhang> threats no less
<bazhang> [terrorink] (n=terror@bas1-london14-1167853155.dsl.bell.ca  one of at least five
<MenZa> hmm
<bittwist> bazhang: still around?
<mneptok> bittwist: bots /join-ing #ubuntu* channels without prior consultation with the ops team or the IRCC are not welcome.
<mneptok> bittwist: if you think the bot has functionality the channels need, then start a discussion about it on one of the relevant mailing lists.
<Mamarok> but his bot is still here
<bt42> where in #ubuntu is it
<bt42> kinda hard for it to be there when it is not
<Mamarok> bt42: did you read what mneptok told you earlier? ^^
<bt42> yes, but your comment stood out more, since the bot is not in the channel
<bt42> mneptok: the functionality would be what i told to bazhang earlier
<mneptok> bt42: please e-mail the list with the idea
<bt42> mneptok: not entirely worthy of starting a thread on a website or email list when this is all occuring on irc
<bt42> #ubuntu is one of the first channels the malicious have been joining due to size
<mneptok> bt42: if you don't want to follow the standard procedure for such things, you may then assume the bot is unwelcome, and will remain so.
<bt42> the ability to ban them before they get to mine is rather nice
<bt42> i was told to come here to ask
<mneptok> bt42: and the answer is "you should bring it up on the list"
<bt42> i dont know of any mailing lists
<bt42> i only came to ubuntu since it was a source of the problems that were occuring in a channel i help moderate
<mneptok> the channel is not the source of the problem. specific users are.
<mneptok> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-irc
<bt42> Mamarok: so i take it you have not found it in the channel
<Mamarok> bt42: nvm
<bt42> mneptok: does the archive get automatically updated or do i have to subscribe for checking responses in a prompt fashion?
<mneptok> bt42: if you are not subscribed your e-mail is sitting and awaiting moderation
<bt42> no i'm seeing what kind of bureaucracy there is :P
<mneptok> hmmm?
<mneptok> "bureaucracy?"
<mneptok> most e-mail lists do not allow unmoderator posts from non-subscribers.
<mneptok> s/or/ed/
<mneptok> BTW, a "peer" on IRC is a server, not a client. :)
<bt42> good for it
<mneptok> so if i understand correctly, the sole purpose of this bot is to look for malicious activity in #ubuntu, and then place bans in your channel based on that?
<bt42> since if ircops are not scrubbing furiously, they arrive there minutes later
<bt42> yes
<mneptok> then my guess is that the bot will remain unwelcome.
<mneptok> there are hundreds (if not thousands) of channels on Freenode. what would #ubuntu look like if *every* other channel wanted to do the same thing you want to do?
<mneptok> personally, i'd be against the idea. but that's me. the list will sort it out.
<bt42> really i do not get the difference between having this script on a personal client and a unique one
<bt42> its a client, it supports scripted events, a lot of people in ubuntu are using them right now to better their irc experience
<bt42> since i was nice enough to group this on their own client, and put in for a bot cloak to staff, i get isolated for what others do without notice
<bt42> anyways, i've typed this all out before
<ubottu> APERSON called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<mneptok> FYI, the "DrManhattan" nick is used by 2 different people. one has regg'ed the nick and is banned from a Charter cable IP in California. the other is active in #u now from a Comcast IP in Maryland.
<bazhang> thanks for the info
<mneptok> and the current person s also off-topic and unhelpful
<mneptok> the nick seems to attract the "wrong sort"
<mneptok> :/
<mneptok> OK, bedtime for me.
<mneptok> nighty!
 * Gary tucks in mneptok 
<Mamarok> FYI: I will be away next week, don't know yet if I will have net access
<bazhang> team trolling in -ot
<Myrtti> could a factoid master check !clone
<Myrtti> in addition of it suggesting a solution that doesn't seem to work anymore (atleast for me), it has characters that aren't uniquely interpreted as they should as reported by saica on #ubuntu just now
<ubottu> guntbert called the ops in #ubuntu (poot is back)
<Myrtti> looking at it
<Myrtti> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/f1889a960
<jussi01> Myrtti: do you think you could work the script to pull dates also?
<Myrtti> jussi01: no.
<jussi01> ok :)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Lokin said: ubottu: This is all one box.
<elky> Pici, that scott fellow is back. just a heads up in case it spills to #u again
#ubuntu-ops 2010-12-27
<Flannel> rww: Already left him some stuff in query, but he's doing it every ten minutes
<rww> ah, okay
<IdleOne> !language > potat0
<rww> BajK_: Hi, welcome to #ubuntu-ops. Can we help you with something?
<BajK_> rww: eh, i did not join here on purpose
<rww> BajK_: It appears that you were banforwarded here from #ubuntu by IdleOne because ... alrighty then.
<IdleOne> he should be right back
<rww> BajK_: It appears that you were banforwarded here from #ubuntu by IdleOne earlier. He asked you not to use impolite language, and you repeated it.
<BajK_> hmkay
<rww> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<rww> BajK_: Can you have a read of those and let me know when you've done so, please?
<BajK_> it's just, I am so damn angry about those stupid ATI flgrx developers because they make my life hard because they program things that are just so unneccessary and annoying to me
 * rww sighs
<rww> Any objections to adding "Please don't suggest setting one or ask for help with it if you have." between the two existing sentences in !noroot?
<rww> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<tonyyarusso> rww: Those phrases actually used to exist, back in the day.
<rww> I vaguely remember this. Any idea why it got removed?
<tonyyarusso> nope
<rww> ah, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/07/15/%23ubuntu-ops.txt is the log of it being changed
<rww> if anyone sees NAVEENGF so much as join an Ubuntu channel, I'd appreciate a poke so I can keep an eye on them. They're looking to advertise some stupid get rich quick scheme or something.
<rww> hell, any channel. I'm bored, may as well.
<Ormie> Did you just blocked me while having conversation on #ubuntu? (After you answer i will go)
<Flannel> Ormie: You were speaking recently, has that changed?
<Flannel> The last thing you said was < Ormie> Where can i get old screensavers that exist in ubuntu 8.04 (Now i am using 10.10) and i have tried gnone-(something).com but i can't see any thing good
<Flannel> I don't think you're blocked, do you think you might be?
<Ormie> Flannel: Usually someone will answer me. But no one answered.
<Flannel> Ormie: Ah, well, that just means that no one right now who is free has an answer to that question.  Feel free to ask again every half hour or so.  As people cycle in and out of being AFK and awake and stuff, you'll get an answer soon enough.
<Ormie> Flannel, Thanks and goodbye
<Tm_T> awww
<Flannel> What?
<Tm_T> that he thought being blocked
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from juniour)
<jussi> !papercut
<jussi> !papercut is <reply>A papercut is a trivially fixable usability bug in a central Ubuntu component. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PaperCut for more info
<ubottu> I'll remember that, jussi
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1402 users, 0 overflows, 1402 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1404 users, 1 overflows, 1405 limit))
<Guest34415> hi
<Guest34415> stop my ban
<Guest34415> I am good man
<Guest34415> SO WHAT???
<Jordan_U> Guest34415: There aren't any #ubuntu-ru ops around at the moment, please be patient.
<Guest34415> ok
 * jussi points to #ubuntu-irc for issues with #ubuntu-ru or other loco/non core chans
<Myrtti> could someone with a better keyboard ban forward rawrite of whatever over here for their quit message?
<Guest34415> WHAT?
<Jordan_U> Guest34415: The message from Myrtti was not aimed at you. The message from jussi was (try asking in #ubuntu-irc about your ban in #ubuntu-ru).
<Myrtti> Guest34415: anything else we can help you with?
<Guest34415> how to stop ban on ubuntu-ru?
<Myrtti> we can't help with that here
<Myrtti> it's a topic for #ubuntu-irc
<Myrtti> anything else?
<Myrtti> Guest34415: anything else we can help you with?
<Guest34415> NO
<Guest34415> how to stop ban on ubuntu-ru?
<Guest34415> how to stop ban on ubuntu-ru?
<Guest34415> how to stop ban on ubuntu-ru?
<Guest34415> how to stop ban on ubuntu-ru?
<Guest34415> how to stop ban on ubuntu-ru?
<Guest34415> how to stop ban on ubuntu-ru?
<Guest34415> how to stop ban on ubuntu-ru?
<Jordan_U> Myrtti: Can you confirm that I setup that banforward correctly?
<Myrtti> looks ok to me
<Myrtti> attn: he was klined on xmas eve for being a spamming troll (mindwarper)
<Myrtti> iirc
<Myrtti> Jordan_U: ^
<Jordan_U> Myrtti: Thanks.
#ubuntu-ops 2010-12-28
<rww> !nbr =~ s/Remix/Edition/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<tonyyarusso> loloverdue
<rww> !no, intrepidkde3 =~ s/Jaunty/Karmic/g
<ubottu> I know nothing about intrepidkde3 =~ s/jaunty/karmic/ yet, rww
<rww> oops
<rww> !intrepidkde3 =~ s/Jaunty/Karmic/g
<ubottu> Missing end delimiter
<rww> !intrepidkde3 =~ s/Jaunty/Karmic/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !intrepidkde3 =~ s/Jaunty/Karmic/
<rww> !intrepidkde3 =~ s/Jaunty/Karmic/
 * rww shakes fist at ubottu
<rww> !no, intrepidkde3 is <reply> Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Karmic and above do not include KDE3, but a remix install CD can be obtained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Karmic (or .../Lucid, etc.). This is not officially supported. Support, instructions, and ways to contribute can be found on the wikipage.
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !no, noroot is <reply> We do not support setting a root password. Please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> ubottu: tell sanchaz-away about away
<rww> IdleOne: Why is there a +e on _Synergy_ in #ubuntu?
<rww> ah, never mind, found the relevant log
 * rww PMs the user asking them to actually get exploit tested, because setting +es on nicks is not a good solution
<Jordan_U> What does +es do?
<rww> Jordan_U: +e, rather
 * rww fails at pluralization
<Jordan_U> I tend to do things like "+e's". (even though it's gramatically incorrect)
<rww> (and for those wondering why +e somenick!*@* is a bad idea, it means that /nick somenick allows anyone to bypass any ban that might be set on them in the channel)
<IdleOne> rww, he was not able to join the other because he was in the victim list. I set a +e but afterwards tsimpson removed from the list
<IdleOne> the other day*
<IdleOne> you can remove it now I guess
<rww> IdleOne: no he didn't :\
<IdleOne> he didn't what?
<IdleOne> remove from the victim list?
<rww> They're still in the victims list and still banned by nick from the channel.
<rww> I removed the exempt and told the user in PM to go to -read-topic.
<IdleOne> ok
<IdleOne> sorry for any confusion I caused
<rww> no problem. it's just one of my pet peeves; I'd recommend +e $a:accountname in the future.
<rww> or "come back when the FloodBots aren't being crazy", but that might be a little harsh
<rww> oy vey, user just ping timedout.
<rww> I guess they won't have to join the channel themselves :\
<IdleOne> wouldn't +e $a:accountname still allow to bypass a ban?
<IdleOne> no it wouldnt
<rww> I assume that everyone else guards their nickserv password with their life ;D
<rww> that's the exempt form we used in #ubuntu-women during Ridiculous Trollscapade 2010, btw ;)
<rww> Thoughts on "!windoze is <reply> Please don't use silly misspellings to denigrate other operating systems. It makes users of that system feel attacked, and hurts Ubuntu advocacy by making you and us look unreasonable."?
<rww> The factoid name isn't ideal; superior suggestions especially welcome.
<Flannel> I imagine !M$ probably isn't valid
<rww> !m$ is <reply> test!
<ubottu> I'll remember that, rww
<rww> !m$
<ubottu> test!
<Flannel> Oh dear
<rww> the bot surpasses herself
<Flannel> rww: Well, start with that one, and we can alias other things to it, I suppose.
<rww> could start with !misspellings and alias !windoze, !m$, etc(?) to it.
<Flannel> That'll work.  Except could misspellings be mistaken as an actual "spelling" issue instead?
<rww> some English major has to have come up with a specific word for this sort of thing
<Flannel> Hmm
<rww> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windoze redirects to "Satiric misspelling" >.>
<Flannel> Mmm, if I were to pick a dictionary word, I guess I'd lean towards travesty or parody.
<Flannel> And then, to patent it, you just add "using a computer" or "on the internet"
<rww> I've never seen anyone try to call !misspelling, I figure we just roll with that.
<Flannel> sounds good
<rww> !misspelling is <reply> Please don't use silly misspellings to denigrate other operating systems. It makes users of that system feel attacked, and hurts Ubuntu advocacy by making you and us look unreasonable.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, rww
<rww> !windoze is <alias> misspelling
<rww> !no, m$ is <alias> misspelling
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<Flannel> winblows
<rww> !winblows is <alias> misspelling
<Flannel> !winblows
<ubottu> Please don't use silly misspellings to denigrate other operating systems. It makes users of that system feel attacked, and hurts Ubuntu advocacy by making you and us look unreasonable.
<Flannel> "...making you and the rest of the community..." perhaps?
<Flannel> I don't like that "us"
<Flannel> But that might just be me
<rww> and the community in general?
<Flannel> works
<rww> !misspelling =~ s/and us/and the community in general/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<Flannel> or maybe ust "and the community"
<rww> or just "making the the community look"
<rww> with one the
<Flannel> maybe it should have three "the"s
<rww> !misspelling =~ s/you and the community in general/the community/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !misspellings
<rww> !misspelling
<ubottu> Please don't use silly misspellings to denigrate other operating systems. It makes users of that system feel attacked, and hurts Ubuntu advocacy by making the community look unreasonable.
<rww> !misspellings is <alias> misspelling
<ubottu> I'll remember that, rww
<Flannel> hah
<Jordan_U> s/unreasonable/immature?
<tonyyarusso> Jordan_U: >
<Myrtti> nobody noticed that rwrite is banevading now? mainly though because I didn't notice he's running his irc client on a system that runs ident and could've been banned without the nickname in the banmask
<Myrtti> I don't honestly know what to do with him
<Myrtti> too tired still
<Myrtti> suggestions are taken in
<rww> which channel?
<rww> nvm, found it
<Myrtti> I don't understand where the script writers get their SUCKY quit messages
<rww> I'd banforward *!*@zen.netx.org here, personally
<Myrtti> yeah, but he's still on the channel
<rww> then kick him
<Myrtti> I'd probably use the ident too, though
<rww> I wouldn't bother. Doesn't look like it's a shell service, just a personal server with an identd
<rww> _Synergy_'s now idling in -read-topic, for anyone following that topic.
<Myrtti> @now Seoul
<ubottu> Current time in Asia/Seoul: December 28 2010, 17:45:18
<Myrtti> tsimpson: the logic of that?
<tsimpson> [09:11:12]<iflema> rm -rf
<tsimpson> and no reply to /msg, so I just removed
<Myrtti> right
<Myrtti> well, I can't see what harm that command would do without defining what would be deleted, but YMMV
<tsimpson> indeed, that's why I tried to /msg first
<tsimpson> but seeing as it wasn't in response to anyone and was the only message they posted...
<rww> odd. maybe they mistyped into IRC instead of a terminal :\
<Myrtti> !pm > ox3a
<Myrtti> !bot > AnggaDj98
<ubottu> In ubottu, AnggaDj98 said: who is myrtti
<ubottu> In ubottu, AnggaDj98 said: !who is AnggaDj98
<knome> what?
<Myrtti> oh for goodness sake
<knome> congrats
<rwr> why am I going in here instead of #ubuntu?
<Myrtti> because we want you to discuss about something
<Myrtti> you are using epic5 script package?
<rwr> what are you talking about?
<rwr> yeh
<rwr> something wrogn with the script?
<Myrtti> could you be kind enough to remove some of the quit messages it randomly uses?
<rwr> sure
<Myrtti> there's one that made me retch of disgust last night
<rwr> sorry
<rwr> I was not aware of it
<Myrtti> thanks for your co-operation. I don't know what the developers were thinking when they conjured the "candy is dandy but chloroform keeps them still while I molest them" or something like that
<rawrite> and was confused why I was joining here instead of #ubuntu
<rawrite> sorry. I need to remove the lame epic script
<rawrite> not worth it
<Myrtti> yeah, that happens, sorry bout...
<Myrtti> that.
<charlie-tca> lol
<charlie-tca> at least they were agreeable :-)
<Myrtti> I could've complained about the banevasion but I figured it wasn't worth the time and effort
 * charlie-tca nods
<Myrtti> if I see that quit message again I'll be most annoyed
<jussi> Myrtti: well handled :)
<rww> !latest =~ s/  / /
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, PerSeL said: ubottu: the 36 is stable I've checked
<_Synergy_> Ubuntu Ops please fix your bots. Every day I join Freenode on port #7000 (SSL) and your bots refuse me access to #ubuntu saying I have https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit. This has been going on for a long time. Disable that bot or fix it!
<_Synergy_> Thanks
<rww> _Synergy_: I've already PMed you about this. If it's fixed, type "test me" in #ubuntu-read-topic.
<rww> as that channel's /topic tells you.
<_Synergy_> The 'test me' option does not work. And it's beside the point
<_Synergy_> the bot should not be interfering with me anyways
<rww> It does work. It is in fact currently working
<_Synergy_> I do not have that exploit, I'm not even on the right port
<rww> It is now done. Have a nice day.
<_Synergy_> Your right - it's working today
<_Synergy_> But it's still not working the way it should.
<_Synergy_> thanks
<rww> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<rww> !linuxvirus
<ubottu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<rww> Seems like these could be merged?
<rww> pleia2: What's the status on setting up a poll for the IRCC appointment process? I guess Christmas got in the way of it? :)
<pleia2> rww: yeah, we need lp admins to get us a full list of email addresses from the irc-members group
<pleia2> I think canonical is snoozing for the holidays
<pleia2> once we have the list we can set up the condorcet poll
<pleia2> the dropping of polls by LP has been a bit of a disaster TBH (I was under the impression that they'd be *adding* features to polling, not getting rid of them entirely!)
<rww> LP could do with an "Export to CIVS" feature. I know Ubuntu Women has the same issue, and I imagine others do too.
<pleia2> yeah, akgraner had to go to the lp admins to
<pleia2> too
<pleia2> now with complete removal of polls everyone will need to, it's bad
<pleia2> I wish I knew why this happened, or where the discussion about it was :(
<pleia2> anyway, sorry for the off-topicness, and apologies for not having a poll yet, I'm trying!
<rww> or just make user email addresses available to leaders of groups that the user is in, and have a warning about that on joining a group if the user's email address is hidden. iono.
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> oh and I'll extend Pici and jussi's terms another week if it comes to that, but I'm still hoping we get a poll in the next couple of days :)
<rww> thanks for working on it, either way. I'm not trying to rush you, was just wondering if I missed something :)
<tonyyarusso> pleia2: it would probably be faster to just manually send everyone an e-mail through LP...
<rww> tonyyarusso: Assuming you value the anonymity stuff in CIVS, that doesn't work.
<pleia2> tonyyarusso: the email addresses needed to be added to CIVS
<pleia2> plus you are limited to how many you can send per day (maybe 20 or so?)
<pleia2> so either way, it doesn't really work
<tonyyarusso> rww: what is CIVS?
<pleia2> the condorcet poll
<rww> tonyyarusso: Condorcet Internet Voting System
<tonyyarusso> oooh, I see now.
<rww> Service **
<rww> You set up a poll and feed it email addresses, it emails each address with a unique voting link, and then forgets the email addresses. so votes aren't tied to an individual at all.
<tonyyarusso> pleia2: for the latter Canonical_response_time > len(ubuntu-irc-members) / 20
<pleia2> yeah, but you still have the CIVS problem, since it's not linked to LP
<pleia2> to get all the addresses I could use a script to grab all the addresses, then contact everyone who doesn't have a public address...
<rww> the other option is using launchpadlib to pull public email addresses and then emailing ubuntu-irc saying to email $contact_person if you weren't in the pulled list, but that gets messy.
<pleia2> but this idea kind of givs me a headache :)
<Pici> CIVS sounds like it could be a disease
<rww> which is what I did at some point for something
<rww> pleia2: yeah, it's a hassle
<rww> I'd wait on Canonical, especially since this isn't really time-sensitive imho.
<pleia2> I'll appeal directly to Mark if we don't get movement soon (I know he's *around* he was even answering mail on christmas)
<tonyyarusso> Pici: agreed
<tonyyarusso> pleia2: Those bloody open-source hippie heathens!  ;)
<pleia2> tonyyarusso: I know! (I'm one of them)
<tonyyarusso> Actually, I was online on Christmas too - all of our actual stuff happens on Christmas Eve, and Christmas Day is "sit around in your pajamas until you decide maybe you should change at least for dinner" day.
<rww> I volunteered for work hours on Christmas Day (and New Years Day, actually). Free money :)
<Pici> yay, free money
 * tonyyarusso wonders how "I worked" equates to "free"
<rww> tonyyarusso: not many people return library books on Christmas Day. I did a negligable amount of work.
<rww> Maybe this is an odd mindset, but I like my job, so unless it's busy and stressful, it's free money :)
<rww> and we're understaffed, so it's usually not free money right now :<
#ubuntu-ops 2010-12-29
<ubottu> CyL called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Daekdroom> Hey guys, can someone take a look over #ubuntu-br, because there is a troll called emad?
<mneptok> Daekdroom: you want #ubutu-irc for loco channel issues. this is core channels only.
<Daekdroom> mneptok, ok
<Daekdroom> mneptok, I'll have that in mind the next time :)
<ubottu> Gnea called the ops in #ubuntu (kunwon3 is spamming, shouting, advertising a false freenode site and just plain being rude)
<ubottu> kunwon3 called the ops in #ubuntu (http://blog.feenode.net/2010/12/january-1st-sasl-required/)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Tm_T> good morning
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from administrator_)
<rww> Last Measure link and an exploit. Sure it's a good morning? ;P
<jussi> you know, I just love the Spam we get to our lists sometimes... Subject: Windows 7 Professional 64 bit - $99.95 *G*
<rww> that's a pretty good discount, forward to me plz
<jussi> lol
<rww> 7 Professional is $300 :(
<jussi> rww: dont buy it then! use ubu.... oh wait :P
<Myrtti> hi r00t4rd3d
<elky> Please tell me this isn't still going on...
<r00t4rd3d> hi
<Tm_T> r00t4rd3d: hi, was good weekend?
<r00t4rd3d> im a holiday hater :D
<Tm_T> then there's two of us (;
<rww> three!
<Tm_T> r00t4rd3d: willing to discuss your ban now?
<r00t4rd3d> i doubt it will be much of a "discuss"
<Tm_T> nonetheless
<r00t4rd3d> im all eyes
<Tm_T> r00t4rd3d: you understand that you should be respectful towards the others in our channels?
<r00t4rd3d> Im beyond respectful
<Tm_T> please answer yes/no so this stays clear
<r00t4rd3d> read everything ive ever typedin the channel
<r00t4rd3d> yes
<Tm_T> and when there's any disagreement with anyone, especially with ops, you come here and discuss it calmly?
<r00t4rd3d> yes
<Tm_T> good stuff
<r00t4rd3d> yes
<r00t4rd3d> :D
<Tm_T> r00t4rd3d: your ban is lifted, have fun
<r00t4rd3d> ok , ty
<r00t4rd3d> err
<r00t4rd3d> yes
<Tm_T> r00t4rd3d: and if there's any issues, just remember we are here, no need to escalate things (:
<elky> did he continue to harrass Jordan_U?
<Tm_T> not that I know
<elky> then what was he banned for?
<Tm_T> elky: eventually his hostile attitude towards ops I suppose
<elky> and you just unlifted his ban after "reading everything he ever typed in the channel"? hence making him think that you agree that "everything" said by him was respectful?
<elky> er, s/unlifted his ban/ lifted his ban/
<rww> Works for me. We got into this mess because of a more direct approach to a borderline nick than usual; if he's not an issue any more, mission accomplished. If he is, reban him...
<rww> well, some missions accomplished, I guess.
<elky> rww, we got in to this mess because he couldn't cope with being asked to do something for the sake of others.
<elky> rww, i cannot trust that the next time someone asks him to do something he won't engage the same behaviour
<elky> and hence having let him back in without evidence that he /won't/ we've essentially licenced him to do that.
<rww> elky: Given that the longstanding attitude towards borderline nicks has been "wait for someone that's not an op to complain about them", I question him being asked to change it in the first place.
<rww> If he's problematic towards operator actions in the future, reban him. I did say this :\
<Tm_T> elky: he stayed out nicely when I asked him to stay, the original ban wasn't clear case, not even close
<Tm_T> so I don't see any reason to keep the ban up if he behaves
<elky> Tm_T, he was harrassing to intimidate an op. you just essentially agreed to his assertion that this behaviour was respectful. i don't care how "clear" the ban was, that's a really dangerous message
<Tm_T> elky: I never agreed his behaviour being anything, simply that he knows our rules
<elky> Tm_T, your unbanning him was agreement to the terms he was stating. you didn't challenge his assertion.
<Tm_T> he knows I disagree
<Tm_T> it's clear from our previous discussion
<Tm_T> I just don't see a point to repeat the previous discussion all over again
<Tm_T> and one step wrong way from him will lead to an action
<elky> he still asserted, and you didn't challenge. that's capitulation.
<Tm_T> my mistake
<Tm_T> feel free to chip in when I do such things
<jussi> I dont really see an issue with Tm_T's actions - he got the guy to agree that if theres an issue, he will come here and discuss it calmly.
<jussi> if the guy acts out again, we talk to him. if he doesnt understand and is rude, we reban
<jussi> anyway, Im  out for a bit, lunch time
<Tm_T> jussi: have a good lunch
<elky> the guy went on a mission of harrassment against an op because he was informed that his nick was awful and advised a new one would be appreciated. That's incredibly disproportionate
<elky> what's going to happen when other boundaries are set?
<Tm_T> hopefully he has learned to not repeat such actions
<elky> i'm doubtful.
<knome> erm, host of trench @ #ubuntu
<knome> 15:59 » trench [trench@slutty.bitches.no] has joined #ubuntu
<ubottu> In ubottu, PhonicUK said: !spotify is a music streaming application. You can either run the Windows version using WINE, or download the Linux preview using the Debian instructions from http://www.spotify.com/uk/download/previews/ - Note that you have to have a paid account to use the Linux version at this time.
<ubottu> In ubottu, PhonicUK said: !steam is <reply> Steam can be run under Ubuntu by installing WINE and running the installer from http://www.steampowered.com/ as normal.
<ubottu> In ubottu, PhonicUK said: !iPlayer is a video-on-demand service from the BBC in England, it can be used under Ubuntu with any browser that supports Flash. Simply browse to the usual URL at http://bbc.co.uk/iplayer
<ubottu> In ubottu, PhonicUK said: !4od is a video-on-demand service from Channel 4 in England, it can be used under Ubuntu with any browse that supports flash. Simply browse to the usual URL at http://www.channel4.com/programmes/4od
<popey> s/England/UK/
<Pici> Hrm.  Some of those are a bit unneccesary imho. I'd consider adding !spotify and !steam though, with a caveat that WINE support is in #winehq
<IdleOne> the video on demand ones are not needed imo
<Pici> !steam is <reply> Steam can be run under Ubuntu by installing WINE and running the installer from http://www.steampowered.com/ as normal. Application support in WINE can be found in #winehq
<ubottu> But steam already means something else!
<Pici> !steam
<ubottu> Steam can be found at: http://www.steampowered.com/
<Pici> Well thats not helpful.
<Pici> !no steam is <reply> Steam can be run under Ubuntu by installing WINE and running the installer from http://www.steampowered.com/ as normal. Application support in WINE can be found in #winehq
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<gord> hehe yeah that was not a good factoid ;)
<IdleOne> not saying it isn't good, just saying I don't see why we should tell people to use a paid service when not needed
<Pici> I'm not sure I like the !spotify one either.
<IdleOne> there are two good reasons not to use spotify. 1- it isn't free and 2- it isn't FREE
<IdleOne> AnggaDj98 is OT a lot and at best sometimes almost right about the advice he gives
<popey> uhm
<Pici> I thought spotify was free.
<IdleOne> maybe it is
<IdleOne> Note that you have to have a paid account to use the Linux version at this time.
<popey> they have a free version
<IdleOne> according to the factoid request
<popey> that is correct
<IdleOne> so the app is free but to be able to use it you have to pay?
<popey> no
<popey> I dont see how the fact that it's not free or Free make any difference to the factoids existence
<popey> flash is non-Free, yet we have !flash
<popey> probably more examples if one looked
<Pici> I only didn't like it because of its length, not content.
<popey> as the factoid says, you can run spotify under WINE
<popey> (for free)
<popey> it's only the native Linux client which requires a paid account
<IdleOne> ah, I misunderstood
<IdleOne> sorries
<IdleOne> ok, it isn't available in my country :/
<IdleOne> is spotify a rebranding of songbird?
<Pici> No
<Pici> Its a streaming music service like Pandora iirc.
<IdleOne> k
<knome> yeah.
<knome> on-demand music service
<IdleOne> so it isn't "for streaming" but to "listening to" streams
 * IdleOne takes back everything he said.
<IdleOne> that will teach me to speak on what i know not
<knome> yeah, for listening. afaik, it DOES do some p2p-style sharing for the stuff you listen to, to keep the services up and running smoothly. but for the end-user, it's for listening only
<popey> +1
<IdleOne> Good morning BajK
<BajK> oh not this channel again
<Pici> o.O
<IdleOne> I removed the forward I had set and placed a simple ban. The forward was for curse and run but they don't seem to want to stay here long enough to discuss it.
<maco> is r3dux always so argumentative?
<maco> r3dux hasnt been on topic for an hour :-/
<maco> just saying random things about vector math
<Tm_T> good night all
<ubottu> MrKeuner called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<IdleOne> idoru took care of it
<elky> Tm_T, your rootarded fellow is now PMing me.
<CarlFK> r00t's main problem is interacting with ops.
<CarlFK> er, main problem we care about
<elky> well yes, he seems to think he can intimidate them in to letting him have his way
<CarlFK> is that (and only that) worth the ban?
<CarlFK> I am very undecided
<elky> intimidation is harassment.
<elky> intimidation is bullying.
<CarlFK> but i don't see that behavior towards other users, just ops that try to talk to him
<elky> His ban was lifted under the directive he not continue his previous pattern of interaction. He has, this morning, reverted to that pattern.
<CarlFK> ah
<CarlFK> swell.
#ubuntu-ops 2010-12-30
<rww> what did he want :\
<CarlFK> i was hoping to become less undecided ;/
<elky> rww, to mock.
<rww> ah
<elky> he indignantly informed me he didn't harass jordan for asking him to change his nick. then got all grins when i mentioned to tm_t here.
<elky> so yes, mocking.
<elky> the amount of his understanding and level of reform from his reprimand is hence about, oh, zero.
<CarlFK> yeah, but other than the administrative noise the damage to #u is also about 0.
<elky> CarlFK, so? you seriously think that someone can abuse ops just because the users of #u don't notice? uh nuh
 * rww ponders keeping an up to date note on the status of native 64-bit Flash in !flash
<rww> ooo, !flash64. never mind.
<CarlFK> elky: i am really not sure.  I would like to think if it is ignored it goes away.
<elky> CarlFK, it didn't. he repeatedly came here to antagonise.
<CarlFK> the few times I saw him in here it was to dispute his ban. which he did with the skill of a stereotypical IRC users.
<CarlFK> can someone be banned from here but not #u?
<CarlFK> seems whacky.  kinda wondering if it makes any sense.
<elky> yes, but that's pretty counterproductive.
<CarlFK> agreed
<IdleOne> Pici: did you ever get that email I sent to you?
<IdleOne> not sure if it got sent or not
<IdleOne> guess threatening,harassing,abusing in PM has no bearing
<rww> jussi: ubottu broke: 16:51:18 <ubottu> Please comment on the removal of ArtistAbbot in #ubuntu-offtopic, use: @comment None <comment>
<rww> For anyone interested, ArtistAbbot 1) is Hoober/Prosper_/that dude who got kicked out of -ot, -women, and #ubuntu for linking obscene pictures, 2) is being rather problematic in PM.
<rww> jussi: (also, it appears to have not put the removal and ban in BT)
<r00t4rd3d> elky, I wasnt "reverting to any pattern". I was just letting you know you have been misinformed.
<CarlFK> http://xkcd.com/386/  title="What do you want me to do?  LEAVE?  Then they'll keep being wrong!" alt="Duty Calls"
<ArtistAbbot> just got banned. would like to be unbanned in the future
<rww> ArtistAbbot: Telling people to reformat their computer when they're asking how to fix a permissions problem is not acceptable. You are well aware of this and our other channel guidelines from several previous encounters, including a ban in #ubuntu.
<rww> Based on your persistant behavior in #ubuntu and other channels, I am not at all confident in your ability to exist peacefully in them. As a result, I do not plan to remove your ban at this time.
<ArtistAbbot> SELinux
<ArtistAbbot> we were in a #ubuntu-support
<IdleOne> what does that have to do with telling someone to format?
<IdleOne> if you don't know the answer to a question you are better off not saying anything.
<ArtistAbbot> i have conflicting sources of information about the subject of his question
<ArtistAbbot> i just read wikipedia and i am sure of it now. at the time i had no reason to doubt my answer as not a response to his question
<IdleOne> ArtistAbbot: The ban is not going to be lifted tonight. Please part the channel.
<ArtistAbbot> into how many?
<IdleOne> r00t4rd3d: Unless you have a ban that needs to be resolved please do not idle in here
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Rawr0192 said: !smw where is that?
<Tm_T> rww: mute?
<rww> apparently he's scared of it, figured it works ;P
<Tm_T> no, not really,but letting him to read the channel isn't an issue yet
<rww> someone said we should use +q more. *shrugs*
<Tm_T> ye, he's asking a ban in PM, so let's keep the +q (:
<rww> hehe
<rww> but yeah, technically, I guess +q is interchangeable with +b, unless they start PMing random people or join/part flooding
<elky> I see alabd hasn't changed
<rww> indeed
<rww> at least he isn't asking us to ponder US export law this time
<mneptok> humble.
<rww> I think next time he wanders by, I'll call him "indie bundle" and see what happens.
<elky> rww, erm, do i remember a troublesome user with a nick resembling "full metal alchemist" correctly?
<rww> elky: not that I remember, for what it's worth
<elky> who else just about choked on "cross platform" there?
<rww> It's probably a bad sign that the current #ubuntu-offtopic topic is above-average sane.
<elky> yeah
<elky> things that should be illegal: stone fruit with cling stones :(
<elky> hmm, that was meant for -ot
 * elky looks at rww and tries to hold a straight face...
<jussi> elky: everylabel.com.au if you need/want - printable in pretty much every printer, or he can print them for you :)
<elky> rww i think he thinks the first hit for facebook at that google link is mine...
<rww> ah. lol.
<elky> ok, this is a tough one...
<elky> offtopic /isn't/ the place for him. he's constantly toyed with for others amusement without any inkling of awareness of this...
<MichealH> Hi
<MichealH> Hi Ubuntu Ops, I noticed there was a Mass Inviter that had visited your channel and invited almost everyone to a new channel called #InteractiveArt. The founder, Agu10 was behind this. I am now mentoring him to the freenode rules by being an op of his channel and gave permissions to the staff too. I am officially apologising on behalf of Agu10 and I hope this will never happen again while I am mentoring him. Thanks!
<MichealH> I hope you all understand
<MichealH> See ya
<Pici> IdleOne: No, I never recieved your email.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> In ubottu, MuzerAway said: MuzerAway is currently away, try again later
<Myrtti> that kernel doesn't look like ubuntu
<IdleOne> Why is ubottu asking me to review a ban that was lifted?
<nhandler> My guess is that it might not have been around or failed to notice the ban removal for one reason or another.
<nhandler> IdleOne: ^
<IdleOne> nhandler: yup
<ubottu> soreau called the ops in #ubuntu (dagni)
#ubuntu-ops 2010-12-31
<charlie-tca> <virtuald> lastlog ipv6
<charlie-tca> across many channels
<IdleOne> looks like they forgot the /
<charlie-tca> I see
<elky> oh goody gumdrops
<tonyyarusso> Actually, I have some gumdrops right here - yay Christmas!
<elky> i have two lemon chocolate lindt things left in a box of chocolates but i can't bear them
<tonyyarusso> ...lemon?
<elky> yes, they're like supposed to be chocolate replicas of lemon curd pie or something
<rww> Didn't someone talk to rocket16 in the past about quit messages involving "Victory to the Aryans!" and such?
<Tm_T> cannot remember
<Phineas> i am here to know what in the world is going on
<IdleOne> with?
<popey> if your question relates to #ubuntu-uk then you're in the wrong place, loco channels are dealt with in #ubuntu-irc
<Phineas> popey,  oh ok
 * Tm_T is testing metaclient
<alabd> Good day all ,  Does this mean that all materials on ubuntu.com can be copied for non-commercial use ? http://www.ubuntu.com/legal > You are welcome to display on your computer, download and print pages from this website provided the content is only used for personal, educational and non-commercial use
<tsimpson> alabd: why are you asking us?
<CarlFK> alabd: we shouldn't answer that kind of question.  we are not experts and likely will give you incorrect info that could cause real problems for you.
<alabd> Who should answer ? don't know where to ask
<tsimpson> we are not lawyers
<alabd> tsimpson: yes i-humble know you are not lawyer but that site s ubuntu.com
<tsimpson> since it's ubuntu.com what? we are not responsible for the website, only the IRC channels
<tsimpson> you could always email canonical if you are concerned you may be violating copyright
<alabd> ok thanks a lot
<alabd> bye
<IdleOne> client went nuts, what was the question?
<tsimpson> he was asking if he can use parts of the ubuntu.com website for non-commercial purposes
<IdleOne> probably not.
<CarlFK> IdleOne: alabd: Good day all ,  Does this mean that all materials on ubuntu.com can be copied for non-commercial use ? http://www.ubuntu.com/legal > You are welcome to display...
<tsimpson> he already had http://www.ubuntu.com/legal
<IdleOne> but not my place to say
<tsimpson> it does something about non-commercial use, but I'm not about to give out legal advice ;)
<IdleOne> me either
<IdleOne> contact a lawyer and ask them to figure it out
<mneptok> look at the AND
<mneptok> it is not OR
<mneptok> "provided the content is only used for personal, educational and non-commercial use"
<mneptok> the use has to be personal AND educational AND non-commercial
<mneptok> so as soon as you copy web content, then post it anywhere publicly, you are afoul of the trademark policy
<tsimpson> legal documents are teh fun-times
<IdleOne> Lecarsi: can I help you?
<Lecarsi> No.
<IdleOne> aka iLinux
<cdbs> Happy New Year, ops!
<IdleOne> Thank you cdbs, same to you
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-server, RoyK said: ubottu: no, webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration  files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-server, RoyK said: ubottu: no, webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration  files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system, see ebox
<ubottu> In ubottu, RoyK said: no, no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration  files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-server, RoyK said: ubottu: no, webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration  files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system, see ebox
<Flannel> Hi phuzion, how can we help you today?
<phuzion> Flannel: I'm just running supybot's encyclopedia channel, and it said that something was forwarded to this channel, so I was checking to see if my bot joined this channel.
<tonyyarusso> It's be nice if when you did an /abr, ubottu only asked for ONE comment instead of two, and just applied it to both the remove and the ban.
<IdleOne> I don't comment on the remove
<IdleOne> when followed by a ban
<tonyyarusso> Same here.
<tonyyarusso> So, given that this is a common workflow, the bots should match the reality :)
<tonyyarusso> (In before "but you should be verbosely commenting on everything!")
<tsimpson> the difficulty is in that the bot does no see a "kick-ban", but a kick and a ban
<tsimpson> the bot is not smart, as it reminds you when you talk to it ;)
<tonyyarusso> tsimpson: but bot programmers are smart, right?
<tonyyarusso> Should be easy enough to introduce a 2-second lag between the event and bugging you to comment on it, and note what else happens in that time frame.
<tsimpson> that would require adding a queue and a periodic event and other things that I'd rather not do without redesigning the plugin anyway
<tonyyarusso> Excuses excuses :P
<elky> i think tonyyarusso just volunteered to help, tsimpson
<tsimpson> mor coderz plz
<elky> also, im pretty sure the bot is definitive; reality is frequently inaccurate.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-01-01
<jpds> OK.
<IdleOne> we are moving to OFTC everybody!
<jpds> IdleOne: YES!
<IdleOne> packout your trash
<jpds> Oh, wait.
<rww> I wonder whether OFTC deals better with spammers.
<ubottu> In ubottu, sn0w said: my adres is 123 at new king place fiskccufid ave
<jpds> OK.
<rww> ...
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> hahaha
<jpds> WE HAVE MORE THAN AN IP ADDRESS. PREPARE MOVE IN PHASE.
<rww> gratz IdleOne, I think you just violated COPPA ;P
<IdleOne> COPPA?
<IdleOne> ohm damn. I did
<IdleOne> sorry
<SC-M> hello
<SC-M> i have a problem
<IdleOne> hello SC-M
<IdleOne> what is it?
<SC-M> why i always redirected here..
<SC-M> i have DYNAMIC IP
<IdleOne> you have been banned for violating the language rule in #ubuntu
<SC-M> ?
<IdleOne> I set a ban and forward you here
<SC-M> I'm not online last time.
<SC-M> I'm not violating
<SC-M> I have dynamic ip
<IdleOne> SC-M: I am going to give you a couple of links i would like you to read ok?
<SC-M> yes
<SC-M> i will
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<IdleOne> !codeofconduct
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<IdleOne> read that and let me know when you are done.
<rww> for what it's worth, saying things like 'I have a dynamic IP' when you don't and you're talking to people who can tell this isn't a good idea :\
<SC-M> yes i have read it.
<IdleOne> do you agree to follow ALL of our channel guidelines?
<SC-M> but i don't understand. i'm not violating. when is it when "I" violating.
<SC-M> i always respect with rules
<IdleOne>  <iLinux> (i don't like channels with f*cking rules. they're asshole
<SC-M> iLinux ??
<IdleOne> that was you earlier today
<SC-M> Who's that.
<SC-M> I'm dynamic IP
<SC-M> i swear
<SC-M> so, i can "involved" into an IP that violating.
<IdleOne> that was you earlier today in #ubuntu while using the nick iLinux
<SC-M> ..
<SC-M> what do you know that i'm not using dynamic ip
<SC-M> i don't know WHO is iLinux.
<IdleOne> do you agree to follow ALL of our channel guidelines and not use bad language?
<SC-M> fine, i agree
<CarlFK> SC-M: without looking at your IP, and tracking down your ISP,etc, I find it hard to believe that it wasn't you.
<SC-M> ok ok fine fine
<IdleOne> ban has been removed, please keep in mind that next time the ban will not be so easily removed. Have a great new year.
<IdleOne> you are welcome :)
<rww> SC-M wins prize for the longest stalker.pl record I've seen thusfar
<IdleOne> he has a few nicks yup
<CarlFK> the odds of you getting the same IP as someone else who A) uses IRC, B) uses Ubuntu C) has a similar behavior .. are very slim.
<IdleOne> but the IP is dynamic
<IdleOne> :)
<CarlFK> oh, right.. that makes it all ok. swilly me.
<rww> plus the IP only turned up a handful of days ago, plus several of the nicks on it share idents ;)
<IdleOne> anyway Bilange in -ot responds to !cookie
<IdleOne> don't know if you folks want to say something to them or not
<rww> IdleOne: thanks. I'll deal with it.
<rww> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic Bilange talking script responding to !cookie. PMed asking for it to be disabled; feel free to /remove if they're still doing it in a day or so
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jpds> rww: See, that would of never have happened if you used !biscuit.
<rww> !stats =~ s#$# or http://rww.name/pisg/#
<ubottu> I know nothing about stats yet, rww
<rww> !stats-#ubuntu-offtopic =~ s#$# or http://rww.name/pisg/#
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
 * rww rolls
<IdleOne> you got a factoid!
<rww> I'm in four of them now ;D
<IdleOne> 4?
<rww> three ops factoids and that one
<IdleOne> the ops ones don't count
<rww> ok ;P
<IdleOne> hehe
<rww> anyone else just get a DCC CHAT request from djringjr?
<IdleOne> nope
<rww> ah, nvm, it's that person I was helping earlier
<rww> I managed to set up DCC properly for the first time in my life. Do we have achievement unlocks for IRC? ;D
<IdleOne> achievement unlocked
<rww> IdleOne: it established and then broke :(
<IdleOne> let me try again
<IdleOne> I think my bouncer is causing issues
<IdleOne> oh well
<rww> it's not working for the person I'm helping either, though I think that's because they don't know how to change windows in irssi >.>
<rww> oh, there they go.
<rww> !no, ultimate is <alias> derivatives
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !derivatives =~ s/$/, Ultimate Edition/
<IdleOne> don't let me op in #ubuntu till 10 hours from now.
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> Happy new year!
<CarlFK> happy new year to you too
<rww> You're getting drunk? Would you like ops in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<IdleOne> haha
<IdleOne> sure thing
 * rww sees glares from the peanut gallery, backs away from ChanServ
<IdleOne> glares
<IdleOne> heh
 * IdleOne points at the peanut galery and says "You are all roasted and salty" :P
<elky> rww, was that seriously in the list?!
<rww> elky: hmm?
<elky> wait, you put it there?
<elky> why?
<rww> because it's not a supported derivative, and someone tried to put it in there in the past and failed at alias or something.
<elky> has it changed from being automatix/ultamatix mangled?
<elky> it's not a derivative you should ever let anyone know about...
<rww> I have that attitude about all the ones in !derivatives ;|
<elky> the rest of the ones in that factoid aren't birthed through automatix
<elky> automatix being the catalyst for comments like "i tried to install extra compiz plugins with this script and now gnome is uninstalled"
<rww> heh, apparently they have an IRC channel. it has 5 users in it :|
<elky> ultamatix/ultimate edition's dfl is a guy called "themaahn" or something like that
<rww> could update !ulxamatix to include Ultimate Edition, realias !ultimate, and remove it from !derivatives.
<rww> . !ultamatix **
<elky> !ultamatix
<ubottu> Ultamatix is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu.  Use of this software may cause damage to your Ubuntu install.  Do not suggest its use in this channel. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/99905.html and !automatix for more info.
<elky> it probably wouldn't make a whole lot of sense in that context, you'd have to do more than  just add the string 'ultimate edition'
<elky> ideally, i'd change all the text before that and !automatix before the mjg link to "FLEE! FOR THE LOVE OF TUX, FLEE"
<rww> "You're screwed. See also: !install"
<elky> yeah pretty much
<elky> i've never seen it not end in a terminal prognosis
<ubottu> In ubottu, rs0832 said: !ucn is <reply> 你好。这个通道是为了提供英语帮助。对于在中国的帮助，请加入＃的ubuntu - cn或＃Ubuntu的香港
<Myrtti> cf
<Myrtti> fail sighted in..jm
<rww> hmm?
<Myrtti> well.
<elky> she's talking in tongue
<rww> somebody reboot myrttibot
<Myrtti> i fail with phone keyboard
<Myrtti> but
<Myrtti> magn3ts in #ubuntu
<elky> i see now
<rww> For what it's worth, that either wasn't or is no longer his password, unsurprisingly.
<Myrtti> indeed
<Myrtti> don't even need to try
 * Myrtti facepalms
<Myrtti> what is it with people today
<rww> alcohol
<elky> Yeah, so much potty mouth
<Myrtti> I think more sleep is in need. stupid hurts my head
<LjL> happy new year ops, be good
<popey> interestingly it looks like ultimate edition has switched to linux mint. Now called Ultimint Edition
<popey> http://forumubuntusoftware.info/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=5554
<Tm_T> I doubt it would reduce any issues that would be coming to us though
<Tm_T> popey: last post in that page, I'm not sure what he tries to say with it
<popey> Tm_T: sounds like a world class nutter to me
<popey> I had never heard of that oz unity thing
<IdleOne> Good morning and Happy New Year!
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from shaggy2)
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (Waligrucha)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, kmck said: ubottu: yes that is what i read.. but i'm not not sure what directory to put the imagine in to change it to but i found some software in software center that will hopefully work
<rww> So, umm, which language/encoding combination is it that comes out as a bunch of vowels with accent marks?
<Pici> Usually its cyrillic.
<LjL> KOI-8 cyrillic usually
<MichealH> Someone avalible?
<MichealH> Ah... -irc :P
<rww> do we have a !ru-except-plz-fix-your-encoding-first factoid :\
<ubottu> psusi called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> KM0201 called the ops in #ubuntu (BEAST_MODE)
<IdleOne> SO, who would like to port stalker.pl to xchat?
<Pici> NoRD: How can we help you today?
<guntbert> hi, according to freenode's guidelines the channel topic should reflect the fact that it is publicly logged. That hint is missing in #ubuntu-irc.
<guntbert> thx IdleOne
<IdleOne> sure thing, thank you
<Myrtti> smallfoot? sounds familiar
<rww> indeed. banned in +1, -offtopic, -motu (all removed during uncommentpocalypse), removed from -ops, rebanned from -motu, and removed from #ubuntu. nice.
<ubottu> elgan called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<rww> ^ looks like it was random insanity
<LjL> you're random insanity
<rww> @random true true :(
<ubottu> :(
<cutegirl96> hi, I can't speak in #ubuntu-ops
<cutegirl96> for flooding (auto-mute by floodbot)
<cutegirl96> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cutegirl96> :(
<cutegirl96> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> cutegirl96 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<cutegirl96> i require assistance
<popey> hello cutegirl96
<popey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<popey> @btlogin
<popey> cutegirl96: do you mean in #ubuntu?
 * rww takes a look
<rww> cutegirl96: You were automatically removed from #ubuntu because you repeatedly spammed your question. If I remove the ban that FloodBot set on you, will you behave less problematically in the future?
<IdleOne> cutegirl96: are you there?
<rww> cutegirl96: also, while I have you here, the ops factoid is for channel emergencies. That wasn't a channel emergency.
<cutegirl96> rww, sorry I stepped away
<cutegirl96> yes, I will not spam my question in the future rww
<rww> cutegirl96: alright. one sec.
<cutegirl96> popey, IdleOne: I am back now
<rww> cutegirl96: please /part and re /join #ubuntu
<rww> sigh ping timeouts. oh well, I guess they'll get the idea when they rejoin #ubuntu and it works.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-01-02
<rww> If I set #ubuntu-offtopic +zq ryaxnb*!*@*, will anyone stop me :(?
<ikonia> no
<rww> think I will do that when he leaves, then. hopefully, he won't notice.
<tonyyarusso> rww: For !enter, or somethign else?
<rww> tonyyarusso: considering his tendency to ramble about stuff not even #ubuntu-offtopic can find interesting, the fact that he's been asked not to do so repeatedly, and the fact that he seemingly doesn't care that he's annoying other people, I think he passed the threshold of violating "don't be annoying" months ago.
<tonyyarusso> Works for me.
<rww> (and the only reason I'm planning to be sneaky and set +zq when he's not around is because I'm interested to know how long it takes him to figure out he's quieted.)
<tonyyarusso> Since nobody replies anyway?
<rww> indeed
<rww> well, not quite. The only replies he tends to get are negative.
<rww> heck, the snarky view of the situation is that quieting him will improve his channel experience
<rww> elky: If I were going to try to spam a channel, I'd at least make sure to capitalize properly :(
<elky> <FloodBot1> astrophysicist, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Is Ubuntu the best operating system in the world?
<elky> <astrophysicist> fuck you
<elky> <FloodBot1> astrophysicist: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<elky> wot?
<tonyyarusso> FloodBot's not very smart sometimes.
<Flannel> Floodbot is making sure he's human.  It's someone else's job to make sure he's not disruptive.
<Flannel> That's the unix way, after all.
<elky> actually, i'm pretty sure that's also floodbot's job
<rww> well, that's the job of a different part of floodbot ;(
<rww> (well, it's our job, FloodBot just helps out)
<elky> he needs to help harder
<Flannel> Foul language and non-disruptive?  That's the ops job.
<IdleOne> I agree with Flannel the bot just makes sure they are human, that language definitely comes from a human
<rww> whole bunch of humans around :54, then ;P
<elky> except the bot already warns and eventually removes for swearing
<IdleOne> the bot never removes for swearing
<IdleOne> least not that I ever saw
<elky> after 4 warnings?
<IdleOne> really?
<IdleOne> heh I try not to let them get that many in
<rww> it @marks after a total of four @things, where "!language" is in @things. I don't think it issues !language itself.
<rww> (first @ is ubottu command, seccond @ is a perl array );
<elky> so it can tell. but it decides to except swearing as an answer for "is ubuntu the best" which is a stupid question anyway
<rww> it accepts /.*/ as an answer for "is Ubuntu the best"
<elky> yeah, clearly
<elky> but it /can/ distinguish swearing
<Flannel> I don't think it does.
<IdleOne> I don't think so either
<IdleOne> it sees !language input
<elky> it used to
<Flannel> (from hoomans)
<IdleOne> but does not know *swears*
<IdleOne> I think that the bot should be able to issue !language and that it should use baseball rules. you get two !language on the third you get banned
<rww> technological solutions to social problems ;(
<IdleOne> with exceptions for certain words which IMO should be automatic ban
<Flannel> IdleOne: I don't ever want a bot making that decision.
<elky> i do want a bot to actually consider whitespace around its answers though
<IdleOne> Flannel: why not?
<Flannel> IdleOne: what's the benefit?
<elky> a bot can't be bullied.
<IdleOne> that ^
<Flannel> Er... what?
<IdleOne> it would also eliminate trolls waiting for the !ops nicks to be idle
<Flannel> IdleOne: If we have that problem, we need to get better operator coverage.
<IdleOne> it does happen that we are all idle at the same time
<elky> we should fix that with a social solution like preventing ops from having offline lives
<rww> they fixed it by appointing ops with no offline lives ;(
<IdleOne> Flannel: adding more ops at this time I don't think is the solution but using the bots to do very specific actions for us would be helpful
<IdleOne> we could toggle the bot on and off for certain tasks
<Flannel> IdleOne: False positives would be way too high, and "banning people after the third time" is poor policy anyway.  You should instead be working with people after the first time so time's two and three don't happen.
<IdleOne> not saying it would be easy to implement but surely doable
<IdleOne> if the badword list is very specific there shouldn't be to many if any false positives
<Flannel> IdleOne: It'll be uneffective then.  People will just spell out v1/\gr/\ or whatever to get around it.
<IdleOne> and when an op sees that they can addword v1/\gr/\
<Flannel> Are you trying to catch casual users who slip up? or people looking to cause trouble?
<rww> Congratulations, y'all about to repeat the struggle that led to l33t
<elky> if casual users slip up three times in a short period of time, then they aren't very casual
<IdleOne> slips happen, that is why I say 3 strikes
<Flannel> elky: Nonsense.
<Flannel> IdleOne: Are you trying to catch casual users who slip up? or people looking to cause trouble?
<IdleOne> but if after the first slip you get a warning from the bot you may slip again. A third time? you asked for it.
<Flannel> IdleOne: Casual users? or trouble makers?
<IdleOne> trying to catch the trouble maker.
<IdleOne> the casual user who slips 3 times in X time is slipping on purpose.
<Flannel> IdleOne: Trouble makers will find ways to cause trouble.  If you ban X words, they'll find X+1 and X+2, etc.
<IdleOne> like I said x+1 can be added by an op when they become active and see the new x-word
<Flannel> IdleOne: So, that "very specific" list gets "very broad" in a hurry.  Is what you're saying.
<IdleOne> no, it can become very large in a hury but not broad
<Flannel> IdleOne: You just said that people can add words to it once they see them.
<IdleOne> yes
<elky> it'd be very specific still. i don't know many words that innocently contain v1/\gr/\
<IdleOne> anyway, it won't happen so no worries
<IdleOne> :)
<rww> !viruses is <alias> virus
<ubottu> I'll remember that, rww
<rww> !forget i can't seem to get it working but there
<ubottu> I'll forget that, rww
<rww> !forget the only os they "support"
<ubottu> I'll forget that, rww
<IdleOne> rww: thanks for cleaning my mess
<IdleOne> ;)
<rww> I'm bored, can you tell ;D
<IdleOne> hey, least you find something to keep you busy
<IdleOne> much appreciated
<rww> Side-bonus: I'm learning more random #ubuntu-offtopic factoids :D
<IdleOne> hehe
<IdleOne> I meant to !forget that earlier today but was trying to help someone when I pasted to the wrong window
<IdleOne> and then forgot to forget
<rww> I kinda like this whole only-allowed-to-edit-in-ops thing. Means I'm much less likely to do that ;)
<rww> !songbird =~ s/instructins/instructions/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
 * rww giggles at !pumice | <deleted>almost as abrasive as snuxoll, except it's different because you can throw some pumice at snuxoll
<rww> !no, ppagpg is <alias> gpgerr
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<Flannel> rww: Gesundheit.
<rww> !forget neon-#kubuntu-kde4
<ubottu> I'll forget that, rww
<rww> !forget icqbug
<rww> !no, envyng is <reply> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers on Ubuntu 9.10 or earlier. It can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver.
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
 * rww can't wait for the relevant versions to go EOL so we can nuke that one
<rww> !no, expert is <alias> anyone
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !no, supportroot is <alias> noroot
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<IdleOne> !supportroot
<ubottu> We do not support setting a root password. Please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<IdleOne> ahh
<rww> Before I changed it, it was identcal to how !noroot was before I changed /that/ (missing the middle sentence)
<rww> !techboard =~ s/techical/technical/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !forget gobuntu
<ubottu> I'll forget that, rww
<rww> !forget kirby-#offtopic
<ubottu> I'll forget that, rww
<rww> !forget mobile
<ubottu> I'll forget that, rww
<IdleOne> would be easier if you just forgot everything and started fresh
<rww> heh. I'm not removing every removable factoid I see, either >.>
<rww> !please =~ s/your questions being followed by/following your questions with/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !no, maps is <alias> gps
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> halfway done!
<Amaranth_> stupid internet
<rww> alrighty, time to fix the couple of -proxy-users-related factoids
<rww> !unforget proxy
<ubottu> I suddenly remember proxy again, rww
<rww> !no, proxy is <reply> Several Ubuntu channels prohibit access from open proxies and other anonymous connections due to a high level of abuse. The best way to hide your IP address on freenode is to get a hostname cloak: see /msg ubottu !hostmask
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !forget proxy-#kubuntu-proxy-users
<ubottu> I'll forget that, rww
<nhandler> rww: Cloaks aren't really for hiding your IP (at least not if you are really serious about it). That is what tor is for
<rww> s/best way to hide.*$/supported ways to hide your IP address on freenode are to use !Tor or get a !cloak/ ?
<rww> when I fix the !tor factoids, anyway
<ubottu> GeekSquid called the ops in #ubuntu (drinkle ... translate and you will see why)
<Amaranth> IdleOne: I guess that guy doesn't like you :)
<IdleOne> what guy?
<IdleOne> there are many
<Pici> drinkly
<rww> the one I just removed
<IdleOne> he mentioned me?
<IdleOne> ha he did
<IdleOne> wonder what i did to him
<rww> Thoughts on !tor is <reply> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is not in Ubuntu's repositories. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en . To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<rww> I'm now getting abuse from him in PM, btw.
<IdleOne> I guess there is no word for idle in vietnamese
<Pici> rww: looks good to me.
<rww> !tor is <reply> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is not in Ubuntu's repositories. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en . To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<ubottu> But tor already means something else!
<rww> !no, tor is <reply> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is not in Ubuntu's repositories. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en . To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !proxy =~ s/best way to hide.*$/supported ways to hide your IP address on freenode are to use !Tor or get a !cloak/
<Pici> Athough maybe the second . between the url and the last part should be a -
<rww> dang, I already got poked about doing that. Force of habit :(
<rww> !tor =~ s/ \. / | /
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is not in Ubuntu's repositories. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<rww> !forget tor-#ubuntu-proxy-users
<ubottu> I'll forget that, rww
<rww> And finally, if anyone has a URL for installing/using Ubuntu with a proxy server enabled, !proxies wants to talk to you.
<rww> !forget etiquette-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> I'll forget that, rww
<rww> !no, dvd-torrent is <alias> dvdiso
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !forget easyubuntu
<ubottu> I'll forget that, rww
<rww> !no, defragmentation is <alias> defrag
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !no, banned is <alias> ban
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !hostname =~ s#edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts#edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one#
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !umode =~ s/Freenode/freenode/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !no, usernames is <alias> who
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !no, username is <alias> who
<ubottu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<rww> !no, username is <alias> who
<rww> !no, usenames is <alias> who
<rww> !no, usenames is <alias> who
<ubottu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<rww> !no, usenames is <alias> who
<IdleOne> !usernames
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rww> !ext3 =~ s/Ubuntu/older versions of Ubuntu/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !scanning =~ s/XSane/Simple-Scan (GNOME), Xsane/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !amd64 =~ s#EMT64#Intel 64#
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !no, 43xx is <alias> bcm43xx
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !azureus =~ s/bittorent/!bittorrent/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<Jordan_U> Any reason why https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#AMD64%20Processors is tinyurl'd in !amd64?
<rww> !forums =~ s/Freenode/freenode/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !nick =~ s/Freenode/freenode/
<Jordan_U> Sure it's long, but so what?
<rww> !au =~ s/Freenode/freenode/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> Jordan_U: indeed. may as well fix it
<rww> alrighty, I'm all done spamming -ops ;P
<Jordan_U> !amd64 =~ s|http://tinyurl.com/3jkole|https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#AMD64%20Processors|
<ubottu> I'll remember that Jordan_U
<rww> weird. pocoyo in #ubuntu has some sort of script running that replies to mentions of "ylmf" with a link to Ubuntu Desktop training in Chinese o.O
<h00k> greetings. It's been a while.
<rww> g'day!
<tonyyarusso> While you were gone, California drifted off, hung with Hawaii briefly, then moved on to join Australia.
<rww> subsequently, I have ascended to my rightful place as governor of the upside-down colony.
<h00k> can Alaska come too?
<tonyyarusso> Only once they stop electing Republicans.
<h00k> But she can see Russia!
<rww> Is Bacta supposed to be banned in #ubuntu?
<elky> i'm not sure and i can't be arsed looking right now. i wondered earlier when he was firing off my highlights
<elky> my guess is no
<elky> but he behaved, so we'll see how long he lasts
<elky> my money is on 'not long'
<rww> As far as I can tell, 1) BT is confused about the state of the ban on his former cloak. 2) there was a +b bacta*!*@* that got removed during commentpocalypse
<elky> is there any obviously applicable to him still there?
<elky> also, former cloak? he has a wardrobe of them now?
<rww> he has none now, afaict
<elky> ah
<elky> is he/was he identified?
<rww> I don't think he's ban-evading, no. The bans I see in BT are just the cloak one (which looks to not exist in the actual channel ban list) and the aforementioned nick one.
<rww> whether the nick one was removed accidentally is another question :\
<elky> i figured as much though positively perplexed as to why this is only apparent now. commentpocalypse was months ago now and he's been lurking around in the interim...
<elky> there's no way he /hasn't/ tried to join #u in that time
<elky> he just refuses to have self control
<rww> I can't tell, I'm missing logs for a chunk of December
<rww> he's not in the parts I do have at all, though.
<rww> maybe he went on holiday
<elky> though, to be fair, "aborticide" is still a listed ban, and that was him.
<elky> as is jewkonia
<elky> so he is quite literally ban evading since those nicks /are/ him
<rww> nah, aborticide is someone else. he /nicked to something like that at some point, though
<rww> but yeah, the others he's technically evading.
<rww> s/s//
<elky> aborticide was him, a fair while back
<rww> Abortionist was him
<elky> ah, you're right
<elky> but still, jewkonia is still banned and that was most certainly him
<rww> Want me to PM him and tell him his ban was removed accidentally and to get out of #ubuntu, then reapply the ban either way?
<elky> his ban wasnt removed. it's still there. jewkonia is a valid ban for bacta
<rww> eh, screw it, I'll just /abr ban evasion
<elky> yeh, he doesn't need introducing to rules. he  knows them
<rww> well, it's been one hell of a week in opland.
<elky> i take it i missed significant funtiemz
<rww> elky: IdleOne has a new fanclub member, I caught five talking script users, FloodBots failed and someone pasteflooded, a few people were posting nonsense in the channel, and we got some racial slurs. And that's just today.
<rww> and considering the amount of +r time, stuff's been going on elsewhere on the network too
<elky> yeah, kids are bored i guess
<elky> it's a normal holiday period really
<rww> yeah
<elky> hehe, if only there was a way to have an invisible op in the channel listening
<elky> oh, wrong channel
<rww> well, that was odd. spicemaster swastika'd -ot, which isn't usually a good sign, but was unproblematic apart from that. Maybe we found the one internet user that isn't trolling when they protest that it's a good thing in ancient cultures.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, rs0832 said: !forget who's is the best bot
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, rs0832 said: !<forget> who's is the best bot
<rww> Grexo/the man of a million names is in -ot again.
<Tm_T> hmmm, bacta keeps requesting a cloak it seems
<Myrtti> what this time?
<rww> I get the impression (and hope) that enough staffers know about him for this to be unlikely.
<rww> Perhaps he is saddened that I banned him by IP earlier ;D
<elky> How cruel of you.
<rww> oh, that reminds me
<rww> jussi: you told us to poke you if Bacta resurfaced. See scrollback.
<Tm_T> just his monthly "Can I get an unaffiliated cloak please?" in #freenode
<rww> I'm wondering what to do about Gretchen in -ot, since they're a serial ban-evader at this point. +b *!*@24.42.91.* and the equivalent webchat mask and see how it goes?
<rww> they were connecting from all over the place for a while, but it seems like it's calmed down since they discovered webchat and that all of our bans are nick and ident based. iono.
<rww> (bans on them, that is)
 * rww shrugs, decides to just go for it
<Gretchen> what happens?
<Gretchen> why was i banned?
<rww> Gretchen: because you were evading about five bans in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gretchen> ?
<Gretchen> we were having a conversation
<Gretchen> not you
<Gretchen> rww has issues
<Gretchen> rww why are you attacking me?
<Gretchen> i dont even fucking know you, but if i did i would punch you in your face in person with that attitude
<Gretchen> as i was having a conservation with someone who WASNT YOU
<Tm_T> Gretchen: watch your attitude
<Gretchen> no
<Gretchen> rww is a little grimy piece of IRC SHIT
<Gretchen> if i met him in person i would punch him in the face
<rww> Well, I guess that speaks for itself.
<elky> fanclub for rww!
<elky> is this idleone's fan too?
<rww> no, this is my own special friend. we've been sparring for a while now :(
<elky> yay, rww is all grown up and a real op now!
<elky> doncha feel special?
<rww> I was going to try the "Dude, seriously, this game is ridiculous. If you agree to follow our guidelines and not banevade if we have to ban you again, let's just drop it all." tack, but I guess not.
<Gretchen> rww is a PANSY
<elky> Is this supposed to endear us to the idea of lifting a ban?
<Gretchen> rww is a rudeass, its like being in a room with someone and someone bans you when u did nothing wrong
<rww> I think it's affection. I rather like pansies. Nice flower.
<rww> Gretchen: I'd call repeatedly violating freenode policy by evading bans that you know are set on you something wrong, personally.
<Gretchen> rww just likes to intimidate others
<Gretchen> rww if i saw you in the real world you would get beat up hard
<elky> rww, oddly enough, isn't the one threatening to punch faces in this conversation.
<Tm_T> Gretchen: stop now
<Gretchen> you are a bully and nothing more who needs to get beaten the crap out of
<elky> Charming individual.
<rww> switched to straight bans
<rww> I'm now getting abuse in PM, unsurprisingly.
<elky> Gee, didn't see that coming.
<rww> elky: So yes, as I was saying, fun week.
<elky> Quite normal for this time of the year really
<rww> Second time people have correctly identified my sexual orientation in PM in one day. They're getting smarter!
 * rww can't wait for school to start up again
<elky> You and several billion parents worldwide.
<jussi> rww: or maybe you are getting more obvious in the way you present yourself
<elky> Erm. No.
<rww> jussi: morning. there's a discussion of Bacta being in #ubuntu and Bacta trying to get a cloak somewhere in the ridiculous scrollback for you.
<rww> I think I mentioned this already, but it got kinda buried ;(
<jussi> rww: thank you, I got the highlight already and have read :)
<elky> He was behaving, but out of technical necessity. The boredom can't be far away.
<elky> aw man i'm a twit. i poured a whole mug of what i thought was lemonade before. thought it had gone bad or something. turns out it was the bottle of tonic water that's been sitting here opened for like 3 weeks.
<elky> no wonder it tasted awful
<rww> And in this hour's round of silliness, I think an0nmat1r has a script running that triggers on links to youtube, and ToastedHip is of previous -offtopic fame as quizzlevonnittle
 * rww PMs and @marks the former, leaves the latter, goes to sleeps
<ikonia> well bacta managed to troll ##c
<elky> heh, paste plz :P
<IdleOne> Good morning
<elky> why yes. yes it is morning
<IdleOne> RWWDead (182a5b03@gateway/web/freenode/ip.24.42.91.3) has joined #ubuntu
<IdleOne> ??
<elky> * Gretchen (182a5b08@gateway/web/freenode/ip.24.42.91.8) has left #ubuntu-ops (requested by elky (Goodbye))
<elky> ^for threatening rww
<elky> he'll become a fanclub member if you boot him
<elky> (or her, the nick is a female name...)
<IdleOne> rww is becoming famous in a hurry
<LjL> i knew he would
<LjL> especially after i joined the gnaa channel and told them rww is trying to ddos them
<IdleOne> hahaha
<IdleOne> that was nice of you LjL I am sure rww will appreciate it and send you a fruit basket or something similar
<LjL> i can spot a poisoned apple
<LjL> i'm no snowwhite
<Tm_T> LjL: it's the one with large needle hole?
<LjL> right
<IdleOne> LjL: do you know what arsenic tastes like?
<LjL> no, but i'm eager to know
<IdleOne> I guess you didn't receive that gift basket yet :P
<LjL> italian post is hardly that fast!
<LjL> actually during christmas season, it's usually at a complete standstill
<ikonia> the ubuntu-women ops should be aware Osemsemo is pm'ing me randomly asking for ASL stuff
<ikonia> now asking me for sex
<IdleOne> they left, if they come return and repeat we can ban
<IdleOne> s/come//
<ikonia> I asked them to leave
<IdleOne> ok.
<Tm_T> "I, Pope Y"
<ipopey> Eye
<ikonia> ipad ? iphone ?
<ipopey> Currently iPad
<ipopey> But use both
<Tm_T> I can feel your pain
<ipopey> Hahah
<rww> yay, my first core-channel death threat <3
<IdleOne> umm congrats
<IdleOne> but you haven't really made it until you get added to channel spam
<rww> IdleOne: incidentally, ccvp from earlier today in -offtopic has the dubious notability of being on #ubuntu's Chanserv AutoKick list.
<IdleOne> #ubuntu has an auto kick list?
<IdleOne> he was in #ubuntu earlier
<rww> /msg chanserv akick #ubuntu list
<rww> ah, it's on ccvp?
<rww> (that question mark is a wildcard)
<LjL> there's a reason why i called !politics even though i never do :P
 * rww hands LjL an entirely unsuspicious fruit basket
<Tm_T> K'night
<Flannel> See freenode, that's what you get when you K-line evil staffers.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-12-26
<topyli> not sure what akshatj is about in -ot, talking about pwning gay people in games. but i'm going to bed now
<ubottu> JontheEchidna called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<pangolin> handled ^
<JoshuaP> Sorry for the Inconvenience
<JoshuaP> My connection problems are fixed.
<JoshuaP> Any ops available?
<JoshuaP> nvm
<oCean> <wes> ActionParsnip: how many old ladies do *you* know who are on top of their backups?
<oCean> hehe
<Flannel> s/old ladies/people/
<Flannel> I'd hazard a guess that a maximum of 20% of the people here are on top of theirs.
<oCean> I'd say no more than 15%
 * funkyHat checks...
<funkyHat> Yep, last full backup 4 days ago, last incremental one about 6 hours ago.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-12-27
<Flannel> funkyHat: I'm glad you're doing that.  It means that me and 7.5 other people needn't worry about backups!
<funkyHat> haha ⢁D
<CarlFK> I make sure about 1/2 my stuff is backed up
<funkyHat> The old half? ;D
<CarlFK> I thought it was everything I cared about: anything I checked into a code repo (svn/git) and synked to some other box
<CarlFK> then I installed the OS on top of my home dir (drive)
<CarlFK> ssh keys was the big downer
<funkyHat> Ouch
<funkyHat> Yes I keep very good backups of those, losing them would be *very* painful
<CarlFK> pidgin config/passwords, firefox bookmarks.... mplayer config file.. lots of little things that don't seem very important until you don't have them
<CarlFK> this was all 2 years ago.  a week ago I just discovered that I had forgotten to git add a file
<Flannel> ssh keys are a downer, revocation certificates are worse!
<funkyHat> Ohh yeah I'd forgotten about those. There's a couple of old PGP keys of mine floating around that I have no way of revoking.
<coolstar-pc> I'm trying to get some help regarding kubuntu, but i get this error Cannot send to channel: #kubuntu I've already registered my nick using NickServ.
<mneptok> one moment
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<mneptok> coolstar-pc: you were banned from #ubuntu 3 days ago for repeatedly trying to recruit people to some project
<mneptok> coolstar-pc: you also got kicked from this channel for becoming unresponsive and idling.
<mneptok> and it seems that is happening again.
<coolstar-pc> ?
<coolstar-pc> idline?
<coolstar-pc> *idling?
<mneptok> you were banned from #ubuntu. you then came here and had a long conversation with ikonia about it
<mneptok> do you remember that?
<coolstar-pc> yes, but we didn't finish the conversation though
<mneptok> that will need to happen before you are unbanned.
<mneptok> ikonia is probably sleeping at this hour. try back sometime tomorrow, and if you can;t find ikonia, i'll deal with it with you.
<coolstar-pc> mneptok: I've been trying to find him, but he seems to be idle this whole week
<mneptok> i'll give him 12h or so to crawl out from whatever rock he got for Christmas. only then will i insert myself in this issue.
<coolstar-pc> notinachos: I've been trying for the past 3 days so far...
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from raliegh)
<ubottu> edbian called the ops in #ubuntu (hotdogfc)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (hotdogfc appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<babalu> i'm getting "[22:02] == Cannot send to channel: #kubuntu" when trying to post in #kubuntu
<jussi> babalu: could you try now?
<babalu> jussi: thanks for helping
<babalu> i still can't
<jussi> babalu: seems to be some issue with the webchat client, but I need to run. I hope someone else is around to sort it out
<babalu> np
<babalu> thanks
<Mamarok> babalu: why do you want to send something? You are in the channel, just write
<babalu> Mamarok: this is the message i get when i try to write something
<jussi> Mamarok: he is muted because of the webchat. thats the message when muted
<jussi> anyway, im really gone now, think genii-around might be handling it
<Mamarok> right, now I se it
<genii-around> babalu: Can you try now please?
<babalu> genii-around: it's working, thanks :)
<babalu> genii-around: what was the issue?
<genii-around> babalu: The floodbots are having some issues with un-muting, for now it is manual over ride.
<babalu> i was muted for flood?
<genii-around> Yes
<genii-around> babalu: Please remember not to linger in this channel after your issue has been addressed :)
<babalu> i don't remember flooding, ever
<genii-around> babalu: It was probably some copy and paste over four lines that you don't remember. But at this time it doesn't really matter.
<babalu> ye, probably
<genii-around> babalu: Since your problem is resolved, please part the channel... we have a no-idling policy here.
<babalu> genii-around: sorry
<babalu> thanks again for the help
#ubuntu-ops 2011-12-28
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (r000t)
<ubottu> r000t called the ops in #ubuntu (icer000t)
<r000t> hi
<pangolin> Hello r000t
<pangolin> anything I can help with?
<r000t> pangolin: yes plz
<r000t> pangolin: my little brother was trolling on #ubuntu and got me banned.
<pangolin> that is a shame.
<r000t> Very
<pangolin> I'm affraid from what I see in the logs there is no way I can unban you.
<r000t> Thats fine.
<pangolin> Alright then, come back in two weeks and we can take it from there.
<pangolin> Have a good night.
<r000t> Alrighty
<pangolin> Please part the channel, so we can keep track of who needs help.
<r000t> I need help though.
<elky> This isn't a tech support channel.
<pangolin> r000t: We deal with ban resolution in here and I already helped with that.
<elky> askubuntu.com and ubuntuforums.org can help you in the meantime
<r000t> pangolin: I need help with something ban related.
<pangolin> Please explain
<r000t> Ok
<pangolin> r000t: get on with it please or I will remove you.
<r000t> pangolin: please give me time to make a complete and  coherent query.
<elky> r000t, additionally if you're in the habit of leaving your computer unlocked, you should definitely not run as root or your little brother will end up ruining the system
<r000t> Now I have to start all over, please.
<r000t> elky: he's mentally retarded. I don't think he can do very much.
<r000t> Now where was I...
<elky> Wasting our time, apparently.
<ubottu> blissi called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, wirefrozen1 said: !ot is undefined
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, Mkaysi said: !ip is <alias> cloak
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (joelucas appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (joelucas appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBotK3 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (254 users, 0 overflows, 250 limit))
<AlanBell> hi all
<pleia2> welcome AlanBell, congrats
<AlanBell> thanks
<pangolin> We need to get AlanBell added to the access list
<pangolin> Congrats :)
<Pricey>  -!- Resistance [~Trek@trekweb/administrator/ubuntu.resistance] has joined #freenode
<Pricey> New cloak format?
 * Pici shrugs
<pleia2> it was discussed over in #ubuntu-irc when it was applied, it was complicated
<Resistance> floodbots kickban now?
<Resistance> btw, if they do, someone's evading a ban
<Resistance> but not by his own fault, but because the kickban hit the wrong pattern :P
<Resistance> in #ubuntu
<Pici> Resistance: They're not. Its just the way that the floodbots handle people flooding from gateway addresses.
<Resistance> i see
<Resistance> thanks
 * oCean gives fb1 a leftover Christmas candy
<pangolin> got Pm from the flooder
<pangolin> pM
<pangolin> PM
<pangolin> pm
<oCean> mp?
<pangolin> nope
<oCean> oh
<oCean> chann is still +z, he's still yelling?
<pangolin> maybe
<pangolin> op up and see
<oCean> i did, there was nothing
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, coolstar-pc said: !ip is <coolstar-pc> cloak
<Pici> coolstar-pc: Can we help you?
<coolstar-pc> Apparently, I was banned from #ubuntu and I can't contact the person who banned me to settle it
<coolstar-pc> I had to go to #kde to get help on what was otherwise a problem with kubuntu
<Pici> Do you remember when that was?
<coolstar-pc> A few days b4 X-Mas
<coolstar-pc> I think it was on the 22 or 23
<Pici> coolstar-pc: I'd be happy to remove your ban if you agree to use Ubuntu for support only, not for recruiting people for some project. Okay?
<coolstar-pc> Ok
<coolstar-pc> I've realized the place for help on that is probably #ubuntu-appdevel or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> Right.
<Pici> coolstar-pc: You should be able to join #ubuntu now, can you try?
<coolstar-pc> It works now
<Pici> Great.
<coolstar-pc> Should I be unmuted in #kubuntu cuz i switched to kubuntu now?
<Pici> You should be able to talk there, could you give it a try?
<coolstar-pc> It says cannot send to channel
<Pici> okay, one moment.
<coolstar-pc> My nick is registered
<Pici> coolstar-pc: can you please rejoin #kubuntu ?
<coolstar-pc> Pici: Still gives the same error.
<coolstar-pc> [12:01] == Cannot send to channel: #kubuntu
<Pici> coolstar-pc: you should be good now.
<coolstar-pc> I can speak now.
<Pici> coolstar-pc: good to hear.  If theres nothing else we can help you with at this time, I'd like to remind you about our idling policy in this channel.
<coolstar-pc> Thank you
<coolstar-pc> Wish you a happy new year :)
<Pricey> pleia2: Sounds like my favourite kind of discussion.
<elky> Pricey, yeah, we don't actually get a say in it, it's really freenode's dictum
<Pricey> elky: I've just been updated on it. Makes more sense now :-)
<elky> only slightly
#ubuntu-ops 2011-12-29
<coolstar-pc> For some reason when I try joining #ubuntu, I'm muted from my computer, and banned on my ipod. Why is that so?
<pangolin> try speaking in #ubuntu now
<coolstar-pc> Cannot send to channel: #ubuntu
<pangolin> hmm gimme a sec
<coolstar-pc> I got your question
<coolstar-pc> but I can't reply cuz i'm mute
<coolstar-pc> [20:25] <@pangolin> coolstar-pc: are you here?
<pangolin> can you rejoin and try again please
<coolstar-pc> same error
<pangolin> very strange
<coolstar-pc> ok
<pangolin> coolstar-pc: sometimes it takes the bot a minute to give you permission to speak
<pangolin> because you are   using the webchat
<coolstar-pc> ok
<pangolin> sorted now. thanks for your patience.
<coolstar-pc> I wanted to make sure it worked from my ipod just in case I can't boot ubuntu to get a browser
<pangolin> you should be good now.
<coolstar-pc> Thanks
<pangolin> Remember to part this channel, come back if you have any other issues.
<h00k> Congrats to the new IRCC members
<ldunn> The IRCC is dead, long live the IRCC.
<h00k> wat
<h00k> you're silly.
<Myrtti> commiserations are in order
<ldunn> h00k: isn't that the idea?
<Myrtti> *clap*               *clap*
<Myrtti>          *clap*
 * h00k pulls the string on those party-poppers
 * Myrtti dons a black fascinator and plays Pachabel's Canon in loop
<h00k> awwwww yeah.
 * Tm_T goes to shovel some snow and finish their snow castle
<Jordan_U> Can someone help eith soreu in#ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> I'm on my cellphone at the moment.
 * oCean looks
<oCean> water under the bridge it seems?
<pangolin> yup let it go.
<pangolin> @mark soreau #ubuntu is starting to act up again.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<pangolin> maybe someone else should deal with him
<pangolin> can someone forward diytto to ##fix_your_connetion in -ot
<pangolin> never mind, his connection seems to have settled
<soreau> pangolin: Dude, why do you have a stick up your add today?
<soreau> I'm trying to help in #ubuntu and alls you do is nonstop picking on me for the most trivial crap
<pangolin> soreau: I am sick and tired of your attitude  popping up every couple of months. take a month off.
<pangolin> because the trivial crap from you an long time user of the channel   encourages the new users to do the same
<soreau> pangolin: I haven't even been active in that channel for the past month
<soreau> so what is your deal
<pangolin> I have had it with you and your sense of entitlement.
<pangolin> have a good month.
<soreau> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<soreau> pangolin: You know this is bullshit. All's I was trying to do is help people and you had to keep picking at me
<pangolin> good you know who to appeal to. please part the channel now.
<soreau> Something is bothering you or else you wouldn't be acting like this
<soreau> I don't see why you have to take it out on me
<pangolin> yes, your attitude is.
<soreau> YOU are the one that kept picking on ME
<pangolin> I am not removing the ban so you might as well appeal.
<soreau> The only reason I'm offended is because I never did anything wrong
<pangolin> Now leave the channel please.
<soreau> Looks, you are completely in the wrong here
<soreau> I did absolutely nothing the warrants your actions
<pangolin> right, the all the other ops who agree that your attitude sucks over the past 2 years are also wrong.
<soreau> You know what I really think it is, is the fact that everyone is upset with the overall project decline
<pangolin> soreau: blog about it. I don't care to read it.
<pangolin> hmm
<pangolin> strange
<pangolin> wonder why that happened
<pangolin> guess his script was faster than mine
<ubottu> pangolin called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<pangolin> new IRCC welcome. I just sent you my first? complaint.
<pangolin> first to this council.
<AlanBell> yay, thanks pangolin
<pangolin> welcome
<Tm_T> complaints <3
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from joao)
<ubottu> BluesKaj called the ops in #kubuntu (joao)
<oCean> @mark #ubuntu Mud aka Grphx9276 had a little talk in pm about his many joins/quits in #u, apparently due to unstable connection every now and then. Explained that if happened again banforward will be set to ##fix_your_connection
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> In ubottu, blackbox said: well that link is not availiable on my computer. And all I want to know is what directories have to be on the same disk or partition for linux. Do you know?
<Resistance> if I want to recommend a factoid that includes the current channel's name into the factoid, how would the syntax end up as?  (I'm aware !factoid is <response> is the recommendation syntax)
<Flannel> $chan
<Resistance> ah thanks
<ubottu> In ubottu, Resistance said: !argue is $chan is not the place to hold arguments.  Arguments regarding Ubuntu, or other argument topics, should be done via private message, or in another channel, rather than the Ubuntu channels
<Resistance> that's a recommendation for <any support channel> arguing that doesnt belong in-channel btw
<Resistance> thanks again, Flannel for that syntax info
<pangolin> I think it should be $CurrentChan
<pangolin> ...
#ubuntu-ops 2011-12-30
<funkyHat> I think arguments are ok in offtopic channels, as long as they are civil
<funkyHat> Oh he said support channels
<thething> Hey guys, does anyone know a good alternative for manycam?
<CarlFK> thething: This channel is for operator/abuse questions
<thething> ?
<thething> oh sorry
<CarlFK> see the /topic
<CarlFK> no prob.
<thething> I try to go to offtopic and i am redirected here...
<CarlFK> were you banned?
<thething> I don't think so
<pangolin> yes you were
<thething> Ah
<pangolin> specifically because of this
<pangolin> <interpol_> k dexter i have to go drink tigers blood el oh el oh em gee ifuckedyourmom.jpg
<thething> lloooool
<thething> Yeah, he is a fag.
<thething> He is very rude, so I told him to fuck himself.
<pangolin> so take a few days off
<pangolin> please mind your language
<thething> Any time I go into the room he just starts arguments with me.
<pangolin> no need for the swearing
<thething> Well, your fellow mod is not going to be spoken to about manners?
<thething> Why should I show him respect if he is always being an ass?
<pangolin> he isn't an op
<thething> How did I get banned then?
<pangolin> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<pangolin> an op banned you.
<thething> Did Dexter get banned?
<pangolin> you hit an ran. that doesn't mean a ban can't be set
<thething> No
<thething> I had to go.
<pangolin> why would he, he didn't break any rules.
<thething> Otherwise I would have stayed.
<thething> Yes he did, he was not respectable to others.
<thething> Go to the logs
<pangolin> this is about you anyhow not him
<thething> He is consistantly rude to me.
<thething> No, that response was to him.
<thething> So it is completely about he and I.
<pangolin> your actions are what you are responsible for.
<thething> Correct
<pangolin> and you got banned for your actions
<thething> You are not holding him accountable for his actions.
<pangolin> that isn't your concern
<thething> Yes it is.
<pangolin> no it isn't.
<thething> Equal treatment.
<CarlFK> we do the best we can.
<thething> Obviously not.
<pangolin> he doesn't swear in the channel.
<thething> He is disrespectful.
<thething> That is one of the rules.
<pangolin> no he isn't. he doesn't like you but he was not disrespectful to you.
<thething> Yes he was.
<thething> Go back to the logs.
<pangolin> no.
<thething> Every time I speak he was rude.
<pangolin> this is about you.
<pangolin> not him.
<thething> Pangolin stop trying to change the subject.
<thething> lol
<pangolin> lol
<CarlFK> indeed.
<thething> not workin, bro
<pangolin> the subject is why you got banned
<thething> The subject involved him.
<pangolin> you got banned because of the language you used.
<pangolin> YOU used foul language. the reason why you did is irrelevant.
<thething> It was a response to his behavior. Obviously it was offensive to me, I was just a user in the room. What puts him above me?
<thething> So as long as I don't swear I can treat others with disrespect?
<thething> I
<thething> I'll remember that.
<CarlFK> the ops try to keep the channel friendly. it is not a science.
<thething> Friendly like how Dexter was friendly to me?
<CarlFK> we use the CoC as guidlines and have to make judgement calls
<thething> You are right, you don't treat it like a science. If you did it would be run better.
<thething> Cause and effect. You can't have a reaction without an action.
<thething> To stop the cause of reaction you need to stop the cause.
<CarlFK> we are all volunteers.
<thething> What does that have to do with anything?
<CarlFK> if you don't understand, we are done.
<thething> No I do understand
<thething> You are just not wanting to discuss this.
<thething> Very unprofessional.
<CarlFK> I completely understand why you were banned.
<thething> I am keeping logs of this fyi. To post on a few friends blogs about how ubuntu has gone in the toilet.
<thething> CarlFK: You understand yet you fail to act appropriately.
<CarlFK> right now I am only concerned with you being banned.
<thething> Instead of being concerned about the real issue? Yes, I can see that.
<CarlFK> you are, I see no reason to lift it.
<thething> That's fine. I am sure you will like to wield what little power you have. Almighty mod of ubuntu.
<thething> I am glad we have white-knights like yourself to make sure the internet is a safe playground.
<thething> Also I am going to be posting the logs and explanation of all of this throughout the ubuntu forums.
<thething> Very very sad when volunteers act this way.
<thething> I have volunteered for many projects like this and never behaved in such an unprofessional manner.
<thething> I am just hoping that everyone will be able to see what kind of people are running the ubuntu irc rooms now.
<thething> So lets go back to the issue.
<thething> Because you have yet to actually discuss it with me, rather than just trying to shut me down.
<thething> Unless you would prefer to be silent.
<thething> I would understand why, since you don't want these logs shown everywhere.
<thething> CarlFK: so can we continue the discussion or not?
<pangolin> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<CarlFK> I have not seen anything to make me want to lift your ban.
<thething> CarlFK: So you want me to bow down rather than discuss the issue?
<CarlFK> I believe you know why you were banned.
<thething> Because of mod abuse correct?
<thething> Because you have failed to actually explain why.
<CarlFK> no.
<thething> So tell me, with both parties involved.
<thething> How is my ban justified without dexter's being justified as well?
<CarlFK> improper language
<thething> And improper behavior is unacceptable correct?
<CarlFK> dexters behavior does not change the rules you are asked to follow
<thething> You are avoiding the question.
<thething> Was his behavior inapropriate yes or no?
<CarlFK> I am not discussing other's behavior.
<thething> So you are avoiding it.
<thething> Well obviously you all think its ok since he was not banned.
<thething> I am glad I have the pm's of him telling me to go f*ck my mother...you all never bothered to ask for why I said that to him.
<thething> It is ok though, everything will be shown in the logs I release.
<CarlFK> the logs are public.
<thething> Not the private messages
<thething> Like how he told me to go f*ck my mother...which you all never asked about.
<pangolin> what people say in PM we can't control.
<thething> But you would rather blindly ban people and not explain yourselves?
<pangolin> what people say in the channel is our business and we take it serious.
<thething> Hm...so you are saying it is ok for people to harass others through pm's (people that find one another in your channels)
<thething> Alright, I understand now.
<pangolin> no. I am saying that we can't control it.
<thething> Yes, you can.
<thething> You ban them.
<thething> Which you failed to do.
<CarlFK> your language was clearly against the rules, you were banned.
<pangolin> but we didn't fail to ban you
<thething> Now that sociopath is going to go around harassing whomever he pleases.
<thething> With YOUR consent.
<pangolin> pot/kettle
<pangolin> We done here yet?
<thething> Nah, I am going to just let these logs show everyone how disrespectul you all are.
<pangolin> ok
<pangolin> Have a good night. Please remember to /part.
<thething> I'll also be contacting the ircops.
<pangolin> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<thething> No, I am not done here yet.
<thething> Sorry.
<thething> I am here to discuss the problem
<pangolin> We are.
<thething> Which you all are refusing to do.
<thething> Thank you for proving my point.
<mysteriousdarren> can I have some help in #ubuntu we have a troll problem
<mysteriousdarren> ?
<Flannel> mysteriousdarren: Thanks for the heads up.
<mysteriousdarren> yes anytime
<elky> anything else you need?
<mysteriousdarren> sorry leaving forgot I left the tab open have a good night
<elky> goodnight, and thanks again
<bazhang> bantracker been wiped?
<jussi> bazhang: no, just a new implementation where it doesnt show bans till you search methinks
<jussi> its fast though :)
<bazhang> jussi, yep very fast, just blank here though :)
<jussi> bazhang: works for me - try searching for yourself in the operator field
<jussi> bazhang: is it working?
<bazhang> jussi, sure, just usually check to see recent activity by others; fairly clear on my own bans/quiets
<jussi> bazhang: ahh, fair enough. please file a bug.
<Myrtti> I was going to say you can have my bans that are active according to the bantracker, but aren't - but I then realised I was looking at the wrong channel
<Myrtti> but yeah, the search results are inconsistent with the banlist
<Myrtti> or I think it may be
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from foleygermany)
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (Spammer appears to be abusive - 4.5)
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Spammer)
<Tm_T> removed
<bazhang> ucenik what a surprise
<bazhang> decades? guess ubuntu is older than I thought
<mneptok> bazhang: maybe it's old enough to ask it to dinner and a movie?
<bazhang> mneptok, hehe
<h00k> what's that formula...age/2+7 or something?
<AlanBell> http://xkcd.com/314/
<h00k> Yes. That.
<h00k> Also, congrats, AlanBell.
<bazhang> YES!
<h00k> Haven't seen you since I got the emailz.
<AlanBell> thanks h00k
<mneptok> 30 is the youngest i could date with the ($AGE/2)+7 rule  :/
<h00k> 18.5
<Tm_T> date? is that something eatable?
<bazhang> I think you mean prune, in this case
<oCean> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<oCean> !afk > Cinober
<pangolin> errrrrrrrrrrr damnit
#ubuntu-ops 2011-12-31
<bazhang> lalagirl!!!!111
<Pici> limited connectivity the next few days
<pangolin> taking a few days off?
<Pici> Going to Vermont for a few days
<Pici> Actually on the car now.
<Pici> errrr in
<pangolin> cool, enjoy, be safe.
<bazhang> <lalagirl> what does ubuntu use? GNOME or something?
<bazhang> Pici, don't eat the syrup! and don't blink!
<tonyyarusso> Don't blink?
<bazhang> DR. WHO reference
<tonyyarusso> Ah
<pangolin> hey folks. nigelb needs someone to  lead a session for user days about CLI
<tonyyarusso> What day is that?
<pangolin> lemme get him
<tonyyarusso> Any more scope details?
<pleia2> jan 14th, schedule here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/oneiric
<nigelb> pangolin: o/
<pangolin> nigelb: tonyyarusso seems interested in user days, needs more info that pleia2 just linked him
<pangolin> give him a sec to read :)
<nigelb> aha :)
<nigelb> Oh. right. pleia2 is everywhere :D
<pangolin> she brightens up the joint indeed
<nigelb> haha
<tonyyarusso> Not much to read on that page.
<pangolin> nigelb: more info about the cli session please
<tonyyarusso> nigelb: What did you have in mind for the scope of this?
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays has links to past session logs, including the CLI ones
<pleia2> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/09/24/%23ubuntu-classroom.html#t17:00 was the last
<pleia2> it's very much dependent upon how the instructor wants to teach it, and then opens to Q&A at the end
<tonyyarusso> Ah
<pangolin> all done with the bot that someone can control and feed questions
<nigelb> ugh, I just glanced away and tonyyarusso asks questions :P
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> he's scripted in PERL
<Pici> ouch
<nigelb> well, better than PHP I'd say.
<tonyyarusso> nigelb: I think I could do that
<nigelb> woo
<nigelb> Pick a slot from here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<pangolin> :)
<tonyyarusso> Might try talking more about some utilities and workflow rather than bash features this time.
<pangolin> tonyyarusso: you rock dude. now I don't feel so bad for saying no :)
<nigelb> some day I want to do a zsh and oh-my-zsh session. Any oh-my-zsh users here?
<nigelb> tonyyarusso: I need to head out, can you let pleia2 know which slot you want?
<tonyyarusso> The 02:00 would be good
<pleia2> great, thanks
<pleia2> added you to the schedule, you'll get further instructions as the date draws near :)
<tonyyarusso> Sounds good
<bazhang> <lalagirl> downloader we're an inteligent female species… we can do whatever we want on Friday night
<bazhang> annoy-o-meter :  11
<lalagirl> Hi.
<bazhang> lalagirl, you know why you were quieted in #ubuntu ?
<lalagirl> Yes. I was repeatedly talking off topic.
<bazhang> correct
<bazhang> and asked repeatedly not to do so, yet continued
<bazhang> so stick to #ubuntu for tech support and #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat (non-support etc)
<lalagirl> Yes.
<bazhang> agreed?
<lalagirl> Agreed.
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> please try to speak there now lalagirl
<bazhang> ok, you are fully sorted, thanks for joining to straighten this out
<lalagirl> I am able to talk. Thank you, and I apologize for the inconvenience I have made.
<pangolin> lalagirl: could you please /part this channel
<pangolin> so we can keep track of who needs to be abus...I mean helped
<lalagirl> what is part?
<pangolin> part == leave
<lalagirl> how do i do that? if I close the window, i leave all of the chat things
<pangolin> type /part
<ubottu> Pici called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<bazhang> <ADD_nauseam> a friend of mine tells me the next version will be Porcupine
<bazhang> < troll detected >
<bazhang> nidswrapper for broadcom 43xx ? that can't be right
<pangolin> no need for it
<pangolin> afaik
<elky> said friend needs to learn the alphabet
<ubottu> bastidra1or called the ops in #ubuntu (Omega11)
<elky> Corey, your fanclub just pooped in #ubuntu
<elky> and now omega11 is in my PM
<Corey> elky: Lovely.
<Corey> elky: Shouldn't be a problem anymore.
<elky> klined?
<pangolin> !away > samsul
<ubottu> almoxarife called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jpds> Interesting nick.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (cockmaster appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<oCean> not an interesting person though
<oCean> lalagirl: yes?
<lalagirl> sorry my thing keeps connecting to channels
<Sidewinder1> Thing?
<bazhang> just the rant
<oCean> of course
<oCean> network really needs a ##rantallyouwant
<bazhang> hehe
<mneptok> oCean: Freenode has that. /quit and then /connect irc.efnet.net
<oCean> Ooh, that's the secret command!
<mneptok> :)
<mneptok> pangolin: could i have a backrub while you're feeling so generous?  O:)
<pangolin> sure, come on over.
<mneptok> wooohooo! free backrub for only US$400 in fuel costs!
<pleia2> the canadians will stop you at the border
<pangolin> with any luck :)
<mneptok> pleia2: they didn't when i lived there for 3 years. :)
<pangolin> and Verdun hasn't been the same since you left
<mneptok> pleia2: in fact, if i cross at St-Bernard de Lacolle during the dinner hour, the Quebecois enjoying their poutine will probably just wave me through without even opening the sliding glass window. it happened. more than once.
<pleia2> :)
<mneptok> it's a tiny farm village crossing. i think they started to recognize my car, and i we considered part of Quebec's "house pet Americans."
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1394 users, 4 overflows, 1398 limit))
<ubottu> Resistance called the ops in #ubuntu (Fredy_1190 Guest_429 Guest907007)
<Resistance> not sure if you noticed my call for ops, but its spam in #Ubuntu
<Resistance> so...
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Seveas> oi
<Seveas> spambots in #ubuntu
<bastidrazor> please join us in #ubuntu :)
<Resistance> Seveas:  i told them, they arent listening
<Resistance> i think they all died
<Jordan_U> Seveas: Any other advice?
<Seveas> Jordan_U, yeah, stay opped and do /mode #ubuntu +rR
<Seveas> or op me and I'll get rid of'em :)
 * Jordan_U just woke up.
<Seveas> right on time as the others are asleep :)
<Jordan_U> Seveas: Sorry, I don't think opping you is a good idea.
<Seveas> then fix the problem :)
<ubottu> Oer called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Seveas> ok, so that's useless
<Seveas> enjoy, see you next year
<ubottu> DrPenguin called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> Kiten called the ops in #ubuntu (ofih)
<Resistance> ^ that
<Resistance> * ofih is now known as nomoreofih
<Resistance> he's trolling now
<ubottu> fizyplankton called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Resistance> thanks pangolin
<ubottu> DrPenguin called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2012-01-01
<oCean> uh
<Tm_T> html: hi, something we can help you with?
<html> i got kick revolutionary wheni didnt do anything, just idie for no longer then 3 hrs
<Tm_T> you got kicked where?
<html>  2:11* ChanServ gives channel operator status to ZanzChat
<html> * Disconnected ().                                    2:18 * You have been kicked from #revolutionary by ZanzChat (#revolutionary scratches nuts...)
<html> #revolutionary
<Tm_T> that channel has nothing to do with us, so unfortunately we cannot help with that
<html> what about #htc-evo?
<Tm_T> we handle (core) ubuntu channels only (:
<html> well it explains why there op were touchy... i ask for the rules list and , questioned a rom"  cause your roms are off topic and u questioned it thats why .. rues are rules follow or be banned ruels
<html> quote , unquote, starting after rom
<html> ok , but are the channel admins, arre they under the same guide lines? Tm_T
<html> all channel op/admins
<html> cuz ive been kicked like3-4 time ,,, today.. an im getting tired of it ,,, nothing i did much to get it
<html> Tm_T,   can i report /fight the kick? like channel ops not doing there job right
<Mamarok> html: as Tm_T told you, this is not a matter for the ubuntu ops, please take that to freenode if it is in the freenode space, and read the topics of channels before posting
<html> Mamarok,  you just answer my question,,, on who to take this to  thanks
<Mamarok> html: you are welcome :)
<Mamarok> html: if you have no other issues regarding the Ubuntu core channels please part, we have a no idle policy here.
<Mamarok> see also the topic
<html> ubnutu core? what are the channel? im lookin for more
<html> if not, thanks
<Mamarok> html: well, search the channel list for #ubuntu
<Mamarok> but please do not idle here
<oCean> html: core channels: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/Scope
<html> thanks, later,, happy new year
<Tm_T> Mamarok: thanks for finishing it, was occupied elsewhere
<Mamarok> Tm_T: you are welcome :)
<spao> hey
<spao> i got banned for nothing from ubuntu by some absolute cunt
<spao> can anyone look into it?
<Tm_T> spao: first of all, please adjust your attitude and language to something more respectful
<AlanBell> using that language makes me doubt it was for nothing
<spao> im mega-angry
<Tm_T> there's no excuse for bad behaviour
<spao> there is actually
<spao> when someone deservers it
<spao> and please understand i will come back and troll the shit out of ubuntu
<spao> so beware who you are dealing with.
<Tm_T> spao: there is no, and only way to get your ban resolved is to show respect to others
<Tm_T> threats wont help you either
<spao> ok
<spao> i will be back
<Tm_T> ok, bye
<spao> just watch in a few days
<spao> ;;)
<Tm_T> @btlogin
<oCean> ah, and there is BluesKaj with another senseless comment
<Myrtti> somehow knew this was going to happen
<Myrtti> anyone else awake?
<oCean> I'm here
<oCean> ..aaand BluesKaj again
<Myrtti> I have a feeling this may blow over to -offtopic too
<ubottu> urlin2u called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Flannel> @mark #ubuntu DrPenguin Obtuse in query w.r.t. being considerate/not-rude/helpful when helping
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Flannel> meh.
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (Xyzzy_)
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (Atomsk)
<Pricey> talking to Xyzzy_
<Pricey> fyi atomsk has popped up in #freenode, moving to /msg
<ubottu> Resistance called the ops in #ubuntu (Atomsk)
<ubottu> Resistance called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood during emergency mode)
<Flannel> +m?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1341 users, 25 overflows, 1366 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1340 users, 25 overflows, 1365 limit))
<Pricey> why'd the floodbots just reset +q $~a ?... ahhh...
<Flannel> Why are we +m?
<Flannel> Am I here? or lagging?
<Flannel> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<Pricey> see -monitor
<Flannel> +m? Do you want +r?
<Flannel> +m silences everyone
<Flannel> +r is unregged
<tomaw> we splattered a pile of klines around for a bit
<Pricey> feck, meant +z... i'm out of practice
<Pricey> sorry about that
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1333 users, 30 overflows, 1363 limit))
<Myrtti> holy hell what a storm
<tomaw> what?
<Myrtti> at #ubuntu-unregged
<tomaw> ugh
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (hsNI appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (kkL appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (oFGu appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (jspwLO appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Zvsqj appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (vvQwGf appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<Flannel> Set protection
<tomaw> that's calming down a little now
<tomaw> you can probably -r now.  it looks much quieter (unless the nitwit is waiting for that, of course...)
<Myrtti> three minutes left
<Myrtti> might as well let it go all the way
<Myrtti> !br > PequenaAnon
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<tomaw> actually, leave it set for a bit more
<Myrtti> you sure?
<Myrtti> it just took it off
<tomaw> stuff's hitting -unregged and bouncing off the proxy scanners
<tomaw> leave it and reset it if needed I guess :)
#ubuntu-ops 2012-12-24
<IdleOne> if/when lupo_ returns he is having sound issues, he does speak English well enough to be understood.
 * IdleOne goes to eat
<bazhang> they  have no issues. it's an anti unity rant mixed with Mint commentary
<bazhang> <lvleph> what happened to ubuntu? I have to restart on a daily basis
<bazhang> <lvleph> it use to be that I would restart a couple times a year
<bazhang> thats his issue
<bazhang> all due to unity, or so he says
<elky> he was giving snark before the kick too.
<bazhang> yeah, that was pre-kick
<elky> the wife calling him at work thing too
<ikonia> lvleph: hello
<lvleph> hello ikonia
<ikonia> what do you need from the operators
<lvleph> I was going to complain about being booted for no reason, but I seriously don't care
<ikonia> ok, then please /part this channel
<elky> lvleph, considering you've already been apologised to for the tab-complete accident, and had someone offer to personally address your technical issue, everything is quite above board as I see it. If we were to start firing volunteers for such accidents, we'd have to shut the channel down and then you _would_ have to find elsewhere.
<elky> So please, go enjoy your holiday period.
<lvleph> Well the issue was also that I was told I was off topic multiple times even though I said the issue was with unity in ubuntu
<ikonia> lvleph: you're not bothered, so no point discussing it
<ikonia> please /part the channel
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu gentoo used to be "thesarge" just being a pain and arguing when asked basic questions to actually get info to help him
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<elky> New rule in #u. nobody can have the first 3 letters of their nick similar to another :P
<bazhang> gentoon
<elky> That would surely solve everything
<IdleOne> I usually tab after the first 3 letters
<bazhang> he just got unbanned  a couple of days ago, too, for self-admitted "trolling"
<IdleOne> not sure why i didn't this time
<bazhang> yeah he's in full rant mode in PM
<gentoon> I need another op besides bazhang
<gentoon> He is being unfair
<gentoon> I had a guy repeatidly asking me the same question he already knew the answer too, and I answered him each time.
<gentoon> and all I said was that he was trolling me once
<gentoon> and bazhang said to stop and I never called him another name after, or said he was trolling and now I am banned?
<bazhang> gentoon, ikonia was simply asking for clarification. nothing more.
<gentoon> I can show you him acknowledging he knew it was a USB drive 3 times in the logs
<gentoon> and he asked 3 times in a row and I answered each time.
<gentoon> He was baiting me because earlier he was upset with me.
<bazhang> the ban was removed much too much early in your case gentoon
<gentoon> No it wasnt
<bazhang> that has been remedied.
<gentoon> The ban was over, This new ffense warrants no new ban
<gentoon> I want another op
<gentoon> Dude you just ignore me when I tell you he asked me 3 times in a row and I answered each time?
<gentoon> How is that just asking for clarification?
<gentoon> Please tell me that?
<bazhang> gentoon, consider that we deal with more than one issue at a time
<gentoon> He was only dealing with me it was 3 times ina  minute...
<gentoon> Are you serious rught now?
<bazhang> we are in more than a single channel...
<ikonia> if you like I'll explain what I was trying to ask you
<gentoon> He forgot 3 times in one minute while the answer was still on his screen 2 times?
<gentoon> I know what you were asking me
<gentoon> and I answered you 3 times.
<bazhang> gentoon, the ban has been reinstated.
<ikonia> it's a common mistake,
<gentoon> bazhang: No the ban time I was assigned was over
<ikonia> I didn't forget, I was just trying to clarify you where mounting the read/write image from the thumdrive and not the image from the media you where running from, as your IRC name is "live session user" suggesting you where running on a live media
<gentoon> You are issuing a new ban for nothing
<ikonia> but I'll leave that with you
<gentoon> Yes I understood that and told you it was read/write the first second and 3rd time you asked me
<gentoon> you were just trying to bait me
<gentoon> bazhang: Dude you are only banning me because I am African American and I am sick of it.
<ikonia> no-one knows your race
<gentoon> I am forwarding your PM's to the other opers.
<gentoon> He does
<gentoon> From PM
<ikonia> please don't forward pm's please make an official complaint
<ikonia> if you feel it's warrented
<gentoon> Dont worry about what I do
<ikonia> ok, then we are done
<ikonia> bye
<gentoon> I know how to deal with freenode I have been here 3x as long as you
<gentoon> and have had 4 users k lined
<ikonia> what a pointless comment
<ikonia> freenode doesn't run the ubuntu channels, so good luck with that
<gentoon> They still enforce descrimination rules from their TOS on any channel
<gentoon> You should read more
<ikonia> sure sure
<ikonia> good luck with that
<gentoon> You dont believe me?
<ikonia> I'll let you get on with your complaint
<ikonia> bye
<gentoon> Plus its soo easy to ban evade here
<ikonia> ok, bye then
<gentoon> I have 3 bots in #ubuntu
<gentoon> and ill showly get all 68 of them in there
<gentoon> Stop talking
<ikonia> please /part the channel and raise your concerns with who you think appropriate
<ubottu> linxeh called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (xzin)
<alabd> Good day all , wouuld someone remove my ban from #ubuntu ? it's long time ..
<ikonia> alabd: I'm sorry, but that's how it needs to stay at the moment
<alabd> no problem ,
<ikonia> thanks
<alabd> when should i ask for it ikonia
<ikonia> alabd: to be honest, when how you use IRC changes
<ikonia> we've explained why how you use IRC doesn't work in #ubuntu, and you still use this approach
<ikonia> so there doesn't seem to be any reason to allow you use #ubuntu while you still approach IRC in the same way
<alabd> what's the problem with my use ?
<ikonia> I'm not going through this with you again
<ikonia> but the bottom line is inability to listen, withholding information, changing the problem
<alabd> no really ,i dunno , and i'm asking just to know ...so i'll be thankful if you notice me this in private if i did so in other channels
<ikonia> I've seen you in other channels, which is why I know your approach hasn't changed
<ikonia> yestrerday someone refused to help you any more unless you paid him money - that was a good guy, who just had enough of trying to work with you
<ikonia> that's just an example
<ikonia> we often found that situation in #ubuntu with you
<ikonia> and it's still happening
<ikonia> a guy pointed you to #ubuntu today.....as he didn't want to deal with you again
<ikonia> again, that's not good
<ikonia> I'm not trying to be rude, but those are the reasons we removed you from #ubuntu and it's still an issue today
<alabd> ok , i don't get  really, what was my fault yesterday
<alabd> you mean i should pay him money ?
<ikonia> I think that's half the issue, you don't see the isuse you create
<ikonia> no, you should not give him money
<ikonia> it hilights that you where taking up / wasting so much of his time that he didn't want to help you any more until you bought his services
<alabd> ok he/she could stop helping me for free , what is the problem here? really don't get
<ikonia> the problem is you frustrate people to that level and waste so much of the channels time that people refuse to help any more unless you pay them money (as an example only)
<ikonia> alabd: I suggest you continue using other support channels
<alabd> ikonia: i don't understand your reasons , maybe i'm faulty but can't get .. maybe not , i really wana know ... he/she asked me to pay , form that moment i didn't asked him/her again ...also i didn't ask in channel again ..iirc ...
<ikonia> alabd: lets leave it there
<ikonia> alabd: could you please /part the channel
<alabd> just to be sure myself i checked logs ... he/she asked me to give him/her logs..then said  alabd: I won't comment further on this issue without more info.  At least not for free. ...the i said : :P i'm installing pastebinit on server man , w8.....then i gave him/her configs ..and then  he/she solved my problem ..
<ikonia> alabd: yes, you gave him configs after he refused to help any more
<ikonia> it shouldn't get to that stage
<alabd> i think you ikonia are pessimistic about me , i really could not gave him/her config file sooner ... becuase i should install pastebinit after installing pastebin did not work well , he/she gave me a solution >  (09:51:53 PM) ***: alabd: | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> I am pessimistic about you, yes
<ikonia> for the reasons I've just said
<ikonia> so that's why the ban will stay
<alabd> yes it took time for me .. but it was not because of my bad understanding of using irc channel ...
<ikonia> well, it's not going to change a this time
<alabd> i don't want argue more on this , but you see sometimes human judge faulty ... if you need check my behavior more , no problem ,check more , thank you for attention ,
<ikonia> ok. bye
<alabd> bye
<elky> holy... he got through that conversation without saying "humble"?
<TheLordOfTime> someone read -offtopic
<TheLordOfTime> before someone causes epicragenuke to go off in there.
<TheLordOfTime> thank you.
<bkerensa> Happy Holidays!
#ubuntu-ops 2012-12-25
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, MonkeyDust said: !ltsp > black_angel is this useful?
<truefaith> yo what's the problem bro
<truefaith> why did I get +m ?
<DJones> truefaith: #ubuntu is a support channel, you've been asked not to troll
<truefaith> I didn't troll
<truefaith> I was chatting with the bot
<truefaith> I swear I don't even know what a troll is
<DJones> Exactly, #ubuntu is a support channel, not a chat channel
<truefaith> I just feel lonely bro.. you got to understand..
<DJones> If you want general chat, please use #ubuntu-offtopic instead
<DJones> That still has rules, but its is better for chatting
<truefaith> oh, it wasn't in the title, sorry bro DJones
<truefaith> ?
<truefaith> Can I get -m
<DJones> Yes, you're back in the channel already
<truefaith> thanks bro, wish I could give you a hug
<truefaith> merry christmas bro
<truefaith> merry christmas.
#ubuntu-ops 2012-12-26
<wintx> I seem to encounter some sort of problems while trying to talk in #ubuntu, could anyone help me out into figuring what could cause the specified problem?
<wintx> The error code is obviously, == Cannot send to channel: #ubuntu, thanks in advance, gentlemen.
<Fuchs> wintx: you using webchat and changing your nick, I'd assume. By either using a real client instead, or rejoining from webchat  should help
<wintx> I tried to rejoin, yet I seem to encounter the same problem each time I /part and /join
<Fuchs> how webchat is handled is a bit special, I'll leave this case to actual ops then (I am just network staff), as said, using an actual client definitely would help.
<wintx> Fuchs: Would empathy (packed in ubuntu 12.10) do the job for me, fellow gent?
<Fuchs> wintx: would. It's not what I would recommend, based on my experience IM clients are horrible for IRC. I'd personally recommend something like hexchat/xchat which also comes packaged for ubuntu, but whatever suits you best
<wintx> Fuchs: Loads of thanks.
<nlux> Cannot join #ubuntu (You are banned).
<nlux> ^Can any fellow gent give me a hand?
<nlux> Fuchs: ^
<Fuchs> there is a ban matching your host, set by floodbot
<Fuchs> as I am not an ubuntu operator, I am afraid you have to wait until one of them is around, I wont override their bans, sorry
<nlux> Of course, cause of name change.
<nlux> Thanks Fuchs :)
<Fuchs> You're welcome
<ubottu> TheLordOfTime called the ops in #ubuntu (watchtower's flooding)
<nlux> Anyone?
<elky> nlux, do you remember why you were banned?
<nlux> elky frequently changing my name
<elky> no
<nlux> no?
<elky> you put plenty of effort into trolling, so you should remember it.
<nlux> trolling? is this a joke?
<elky> why did you think it was the nick changing? what nicks did you use?
<nlux> you think I don't have better things to do?
<nlux> like setting up my rig?
<nlux> 4 nicks.. first was registered
<nlux> so I had to change it
<nlux> it didn't show up so, I changed it again
<elky> what were the actual nicks?
<nlux> they were plainly random
<nlux> related to the word lux.
<elky>  2012-12-25T21:48:19 *** truefaith (5c534e5a@gateway/web/freenode/ip.92.83.78.90) has joined #ubuntu
<nlux> seems like that's me.
<nlux> 5c534e5a@gateway/web/freenode/ip.92.83.78.90
<elky> looks identical, including the hash bit at the front
<nlux> but anyways what's the point?
<elky>  2012-12-25T21:53:51 <truefaith> NoorideeNA: erase disk
<elky>  2012-12-25T21:57:43 <truefaith> I still use 4.04
<elky>  2012-12-25T22:04:50 <truefaith> NoorideeNA, of course, Ubuntu is Windows branch.
<elky>  2012-12-25T22:06:07 <truefaith> ubottu: can you make me a sandwich?
<elky> and so forth
<nlux> I can't see the trolling part, kind sir.
<nlux> And I really wrote those?
<nlux> let me check the log
<elky> if you can't see the trolling in those, then you're certainly not going back in, since you'll just continue
<elky> anyway, i need to run to do some boxing day shopping. ciao
<elky> someone else can pick up, after you've had some time to contemplate
<nlux> if i am trying to install ubuntu in a Vbox what installation type shall i use, erase disk and install ubuntu or something else?
<nlux> erase disk
<nlux> can't see the trolling.
<nlux> have fun elky
<nlux> Meh. Can any one just tell me the ban length?
<IdleOne> bans don't have a predetermined time limit
 * nlux sighs.
<nlux> My IP is going to reset.. so it is kinda tough
<nlux> I don't want to break the rules..
<IdleOne> I agree with elky that if you can't see the trolling in what you said in those lines elky pasted, then I don't see you being unbanned
<nlux> I apologize for my actions, yet I really don't see the trolling part.
<elky> nlux, there were 4 lines, not the one you're digging your heels in about
<nlux> The fact that it's childish, yes I admit that
<nlux> but trolling, I can't seem to be able to identify this.
<elky> trolling is fairly broad, and we consider intentionally being annoying as trolling
<elky> asking the bot for a sandwich after being told to stop trolling and agreeing to stop trolling, is trolling.
<nlux> I didn't mean to be trolling, I didn't even knew trolling was against the rules. I don't even know what trolling implies, is it lying for personal amusement?
<elky> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_%28Internet%29
<nlux> Because I don't consider this funny.
<elky> In Internet slang, a troll (pron.: /ˈtroʊl/, /ˈtrɒl/) is someone who posts inflammatory,[1] extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community
<elky> calling ubuntu a windows branch is inflammatory
<nlux> I didn't really...
<elky> declaring one's use of warty is rather inflammatory, but mostly extraneous.
<elky> asking the bot for a sandwich is plainly offtopic for a tech support channel
<nlux> Okay, I'm sorry. I'll try expressing my self in a less troll way from now onward
<nlux> I was curious...
<elky> IdleOne, ok, i really am heading off, can you pick this up?
<IdleOne> sure
<nlux> and yes I know I should have had queried ubottu
<nlux> have fun elky
<elky> be good ;)
<IdleOne> nlux:  have a read of the following real quick please
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<nlux> pl
<nlux> ok
<nlux> thanks
<IdleOne> I'll remove the ban in a moment
<nlux> thanks for the guidelines. pretty helpful
<IdleOne> nlux: Just a FYI there is alos #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to join and chit chat (same guidelines)
<IdleOne> also*
<nlux> This was a pretty bad start in here, can I still try to be a nice guy, and perhaps one day become a master of the universe? :)
<IdleOne> perhaps one day if you master all the potions and spells
<nlux> That really wasn't a trolling attempt...
<IdleOne> the ban in #ubuntu has been removed.you will need to part and rejoin to be able to speak I believe
<IdleOne> I know :)
<nlux> Am I still able to apply for an irc channel operator after a few months of being a good citizen?
<IdleOne> if/when there is a call for ops, sure.
 * nlux hugs Idle0ne
<nlux> thanks
<elky> lolol
<elky> i love it when they ask if they can be ops _as_ they are getting bans lifted
<Flannel> !printing ~= s#https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows#https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu#
<ubottu> I'll remember that Flannel
<h00k> I'm rusty :(
<bazhang> heh
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, TheLordOfTime said: !keyfix is <alias>gpgerr
<theadmin> The !font factoid appears to be out of date, there no longer is a "msttcorefonts" package
<theadmin> !font is <reply> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "ttf-mscorefonts-installer", "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, theadmin said: !font is <reply> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "ttf-mscorefonts-installer", "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1586 users, 8 overflows, 1594 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1546 users, 8 overflows, 1554 limit))
<ubottu> In ubottu, TheLordOfTime said: gpgerror is <alias>gpgerr
<IdleOne> !language > Uzi
<IdleOne> 2nd warning I give them
#ubuntu-ops 2012-12-27
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<bazhang> <dctrd> i saw on the news that ubuntu is a spyware os
<bazhang> wunderbar. tomorrow is the full moon
<bazhang> <mrhyde> is ubuntu run by a bunch of college kids doing freelance coding
<elky> yes, absolutely
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1502 users, 7 overflows, 1509 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1462 users, 9 overflows, 1471 limit))
<bazhang> * [CATDOG] (~CATDOG@ool-457c33c1.dyn.optonline.net): ...
<bazhang> bolt?
<ikonia> any reason to think so ?
<bazhang> the nick, the ip, the bizarre questions
<ikonia> is it a nick he's used before ?
<bazhang> the combo of cats/dogs yeah
<ikonia> oh
<Myrtti> I thought it was Disney characters
<bazhang> more like Looney Tunes
<ubottu> In ubottu, DJones said: !cd is As of the Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release, the Ubuntu Desktop images are now bigger than a standard CD, and you should use a USB or DVD for installation.
<DJones> Not sure if there is a factoid giving that info
<Fuchs> ikonia: on lucien: I had a talk with him yesterday after what happened in #ubuntu before and cloaked him, telling him though that it shall not be used to evade bans or such  (he got banned in the core channel before). Inform me if he does so. (don't as long as it is "only" misbehaving as a local channel issue though, that is up to local ops)
<ikonia> Fuchs: I only kicked him, I didn't ban him
<ikonia> so it shouldn't be a problem
<ikonia> (appreciate the heads up though)
<Fuchs> Alright
<ikonia> he wasn't a pest after I kicked him, so I've left him alone
<ikonia> @mark DeltaHeavy getting tedious with how ubuntu does things bad and he's above it because it's for noobs, yet has zero idea what he's actually doing
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu DeltaHeavy getting tedious with how ubuntu does things bad and he's above it because it's for noobs, yet has zero idea what he's actually doing
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2012-12-28
<bazhang> * Pudens_Weldon_Fr (~Marathon@195.69.109.226) has joined #ubuntu   <--- bra spammer via PM  (men's bras)
<Ben64> greetings, troll guy in #ubuntu currently
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, merlin_ said: !bazhang,  there is no color
<ikonia> solarcloud_3scrn: hello
<solarcloud_3scrn> ikonia, pong
<ikonia> solarcloud_3scrn: how can we help you
<solarcloud_3scrn> how do i install ruby from source?
<ikonia> I'd suggest joining #ruby for that
<ikonia> you're currently in #ubuntu-ops
<solarcloud_3scrn> yes, can i stay ?
<ikonia> it's a channel with a non-idle policy, unless you need something from us
<solarcloud_3scrn> ok . but i didn't join this chanel, it was sent to me via 'frigg'.. so when i started IRChat client; i got your message. I'll go now.
<ikonia> let me see if you have been forwarded here
<ikonia> it may not be intentional
<ikonia> can you give me a minute or two please.
<solarcloud_3scrn> k
<ikonia> won't keep you long
<ikonia> ok, I see the problem,
<ikonia> you joined #ubuntu asking for some help building ruby from source, people offered some suggestions / advice that you didn't like, got a bit rude and told someone to fuck off, so you got banned from #ubuntu and forwarded to #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> hence how you've ended up here
<solarcloud_3scrn> right ok bye, i was being hacked...
<ikonia> yes, I find it odd that someone hacked you, asked the same questions your asking now
<ikonia> and you seem to be able to /part #ubuntu-ops and join #ubuntu-uk pretty easy
<ikonia> odd chap
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops solarcloud_3scrn rude fellow banned by unit193 for telling him to "fuck off" when being very helpful, obvious lie about "he was hacked"
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jordan_U>  /join #vmware
<Jordan_U> Oops :)
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> unusual ammount of ruby questions all of a sudden
<ikonia> did Canoncal make the "big announcment" today ?
<ikonia> canonical even
<Tm_T> ikonia: Unity will be rewritten in perl
<Jordan_U> With bindings for Haskell!
<Tm_T> yes
<ikonia> I wish that was the annoucment
<Flannel> Someone told me that the "big announcement" was Jan 2nd.
<Tm_T> Jan 2nd is what we've been musing elsewhere yes, although I find it all pointless fuss until something has been given to fuss about
<Flannel> (yes, that's right.  Canonical announced that there will be a January Second, it's slated for an 11:59:59PM release in a timezone near you!)
<Flannel> oh, I missed a sentence.
<Flannel> (yes, that's right.  Canonical announced that there will be a January Second, it's slated for a January First, 11:59:59PM release in a timezone near you!)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, TheLordOfTime said: !bodhi is <alias>derivatives
#ubuntu-ops 2012-12-29
<Alex12> hi!
<Alex12> DE E17 i not see cyrillic in MENU!!!!!!!
<Alex12> Any here?
<bazhang> Alex12, you are asking this in #ubuntu already
<Alex12> and here
<Alex12> and on ru
<Alex12> and in #e
<bazhang> Alex12, this is not a support channel
<Alex12> why?
<bazhang> Alex12, look at the topic here
<Alex12> is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only
<Alex12> then i abuse
<Alex12> they not helped to me
<Alex12> on #ubuntu
<Alex12> :(
<bazhang> Alex12, then be patient.
<Alex12> the dont know
<Alex12> no
<Alex12> i need it
<Alex12> russian in menu plz
<bazhang> Alex12, asking here wont get it for you
<Alex12> ok
<Alex12>  bb here than
<bazhang> Alex12, please dont idle here
<Alex12> mm
<Alex12> ok
<bazhang> <FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<bazhang> weird bot
<IdleOne> should be solved now.
<bazhang> troll detected
<bazhang> URNOTEHBOSUVME!11
<IdleOne> IMNOT?
<bazhang> </jesse>
 * IdleOne puts on his Boss Hogg hat
<IdleOne> Them Dukes are gonna get it this time
<bazhang> hehe
<IdleOne> least they moved the rant to -ot
<IdleOne> The rant seems based on little knowledge.
<bazhang> quelle surprise!
<IdleOne> pardon, mais dans ce canal nous parlons anglais seulement. Merci.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> In ubottu, Mary2012 said:  Mary2012: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<k1l_> @btlogin
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (usuario_)
<bazhang> <Alex12> i need fastest turbo flash player for big fps in video please where and how install it?
<bazhang> he just does not listen to anyone who tells him there is no super duper high speed flash player.
<bazhang> augh ask 'n quit
<k1l_> bazhang: hehe, you just want to push ubuntus distrowatch rankings :)
<bazhang> k1l_, haha
<bazhang> actually wanted to give him gparted's web address
<bazhang> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/quantal/power-off/  payware?
<bazhang> seriously?
<k1l_> o_O
<bazhang> was #ubuntu-phone for the nexus ?
<ikonia> nah (in my opinion)
<bazhang> ok
<ikonia> #ubuntu-phone is for sharing no information about a vapourware product
<ikonia> the #ubuntu-arm guys are actuallly doing things
<jrib> ikonia: you missed some jakubs apparently :)
<ikonia> really....
<jrib> a bunch just parted
<ikonia> tired of him
<ikonia> his ip was banned so couldn't have done much
<ikonia> I'll check harder in future
#ubuntu-ops 2012-12-30
<IdleOne> psychopathic: Can I help you?
<psychopathic> Can someone here get my voice back ? I was silenced for talking nonsence.
<IdleOne> the term is get the quiet removed
<IdleOne> psychopathic: Do you think you are capable of following the Ubuntu guidelines?
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<psychopathic> Anyone ???
<psychopathic> oh
<psychopathic> yes i am very much
<psychopathic> IdleOne, I will follow the rules
<IdleOne> alright, I'll remove the quiet. Give me a moment
<IdleOne> there you go. Have a good night and remember to part this channel.
<IdleOne> yeah, you're welcome
<bazhang> <FloodBotK1> !netsplit  <--- still mistriggering
 * dax raises an eyebrow at #ubuntu-unregged
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1478 users, 10 overflows, 1487 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1519 users, 9 overflows, 1528 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1494 users, 6 overflows, 1500 limit))
<k1l> erm that are alot jakub from one user
<tsimpson> they were here yesterday with 8 connections iirc
<ikonia> they have been there for weeks with 3 - 12 connections each time
<ikonia> I've tried to contact them multiple times
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1622 users, 7 overflows, 1629 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1581 users, 7 overflows, 1588 limit))
<bazhang> I saw something about kde devs making a multiple monitor setup called kscreen, wonder when/if that will hit the repos
<forrestv> why does #ubuntu redirect here?
<holstein> forrestv: i got in #ubuntu just fine.. whats the issue?
<forrestv> * Cannot join #ubuntu (You are banned).
<forrestv> oh.
<forrestv> why am i banned..?
<k1l> forrestv: so you recieved a ban? i cant find a ban matching tbh
<forrestv> k1l, i don't remember ever being banned
<Fuchs> I don't see matching ones either, maybe it was bad luck and the +j  kicked in, could you retry?
<IdleOne> forrestv: Can you try joining #ubuntu again?
<IdleOne> I see no reason why you would be unable to join #ubuntu
<IdleOne> going idle for 9 minutes isn't helping us figure it out either
<ubottu> In ubottu, guntbert said: bell is <reply> For getting an audible bell in gnome terminal (using some sound file instead of the PC speaker) you find complete instructions in http://askubuntu.com/questions/40171/terminal-bell-without-a-pc-speaker
<guntbert> hi, any questions regarding my suggestion about !bell ?
<IdleOne> I don't see it in my scroll back.
<IdleOne> be back soon, dinner.
#ubuntu-ops 2013-12-23
<average> any ops ?
<IdleOne> yes, how may I help you?
<average> IdleOne: some dude got butthurt yesterday because I told him his mom was the answer
<average> and so I got banned from #ubuntu
<average> I don't even see that as a huge insult..
<average> but whatever
<average> came here to get unbanned
<average> is that possible ?
<average> IdleOne: ^^
<average> well, I've waited.. I'm gonna leave now
<IdleOne> ok.
<IdleOne> The answer is no.
<IdleOne> @comment 58771 user less than helpful, has a poor attitude, not willing to tait more then a minute for a response from ops...
<ubottu> Comment added.
<IdleOne> that should be wait :/
<Someus> Hi i want to be unbanned
<Someus> Hello?
<IdleOne> No.
<Someus> Why?
<Someus> I will need help for ubuntu
<Someus> I wished merry christmas and got banned
<IdleOne> No, you said that you didn't care if you were breaking the rules.
<DJones> Someus: You were asked to stop that multiple times and move comments to #ubuntu-offtopic but you continued
<Someus> Well i wished poeple good
<Someus> I didnt brake rules
<DJones> Someus: #ubuntu is a support channel and its rules include staying ontopic (which is support issues)
<Someus> How does it harm anyone?
<DJones> Someus: You are quite welcome to wish people happy christmas in #ubuntu-offtopic
<DJones> Someus: It disrupts peoples questions and responses, somebody could miss an important reply causing them to do something wrong, thats why offtopic comments are kept out of #ubuntu
<Someus> Well was i that harmful?
<Someus> I guess you are so offended that you wont unban me for long right?
<Tm_T> Someus: I believe DJones explained very well what rule you did break and how, could you please think of that for a second?
<DJones> Its not whether an individual is harmful, its channel policy, you haven't been banned from #ubuntu, only removed, you are welcome to rejoin for support issues, however if you continue to go offtopic, it is likely to result in a ban
<Someus> but why you dont relax?
<DJones> Someus: Just please keep greetings and good wishes to the offtopic channel
<Someus> Use your logical abilities
<Someus> Be humanlike
<Someus> Please mr. administrator.
<DJones> Someus: If you want to continue in this way, I'm quite happy to change the removal (which allows you to return to the channel) into a ban
<Someus> no i dont
<Someus> Because i will need ubuntu support
<Someus> Whole my life i break the rules
<Someus> And in whole my life ive seen no other perfect person
<Someus> Just relax
<DJones> Someus: Please read the channel guidelines before you rejoin, you should be able to rejoin now
<DJones> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<DJones> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct  | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<DJones> Someus: As long as you stay on topic, you won't have any issues
<Someus> Can i wish you a merry christmas?
<DJones> As long as its once and not repeated multiple times
<Someus> Ok. Merry Christmas and I bless you and your family in mighty name of Jesus. Love
<LjL> hfsplus, or another christmas wisher?
<Go|dfish_> !Staff
<Go|dfish_> ..
<Go|dfish_> !ops
<Go|dfish_> !ops
<Go|dfish_> fuck
<LjL> it's somewhat funny, i must admit
<LjL> mildly
<DJones> I think he was most upset in -ot when he realised ubottu was ignoring him
<LjL> i don't even really think it's funny, he literally wasted years of his life on this crap
<Myrtti> stroke of genious that was
<Myrtti> making ubottu ignore him
<Myrtti> even if I say it myself
<LjL> though it helps that it's not actually ignoring all of massachusetts or whatever, in the process
<Go|dFish_> ih
<Go|dFish_> hi
<h00k> Go|dFish_: Do you have a reason to be in here right now?
<LjL> Go|dFish_: we don't allow people who aren't actively entertaining us to lurk here, sorry :(
<Go|dFish_> i flush the toilet three times
<Go|dFish_> the first flush is for the shit
<Go|dFish_> the second flush is for the piss
<Go|dFish_> the third flush is for the bacteria
<Go|dFish_> i took a shit this morning because i got hammered last night
<Go|dFish_> !staff
<AlanBell> might I suggest going out for a walk or something, if you have nothing better to do
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1666 users, 2 overflows, 1668 limit))
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, RedstoneSheep_ said: ubottu: there is a fix for an utf-8 bug that is really annoying me
#ubuntu-ops 2013-12-24
<ubottu> phunyguy called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<LjL> wait did he
<Pici> I don't see it...
<LjL> which part of !opabuse is !ops
<Pici> weird
<IdleOne> I think the bot got confuzzled
<LjL> waitwaitwait, i need to make a step back towards not giving a damn
<LjL> and go drink more in the company of... no one, which is going to be better than earlier tonight
<phunyguy> I got a PM too naming off the ops
<phunyguy> if that helps.
<IdleOne> that is expected, but no.
<LjL> a PM doing what?
<IdleOne> I think rww hacked her
<phunyguy> lol probably.
<phunyguy> and LjL, I don't mind the kick.  I can handle it.
<LjL> uh... tell that to the person who kicked you?
<phunyguy> well you mentioned op abuse
<LjL> that had nothing to do with you
<phunyguy> oh...
<LjL> and your kick wasn't really op abuse either
<Unit193> !opabuse
<ubottu> Leave the ops alone!
 * phunyguy crawls back into his hole filled with steak and beer
 * IdleOne gives LjL a hug
 * LjL isn't sure how to snarkily respond to that
<IdleOne> you can't. Hugs are filled with love and understanding
<LjL> oh, i thought it was chocolate cream
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, SonikkuAmerica said: !ubuntu-gnome is <reply> Ubuntu GNOME is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses !GNOME as the default desktop environment instead of Unity. For more info or to download, see http://www.ubuntugnome.org/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/OneStopPage .
<LjL> space-separated final period, classy
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, SonikkuAmerica said: !gnome is <reply> GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome .
<IdleOne> !ubuntu-gnome is <reply> Ubuntu GNOME is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses !GNOME as the default desktop environment instead of Unity. For more info or to download, see http://www.ubuntugnome.org/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/OneStopPage
<ubottu> I'll remember that, IdleOne
<IdleOne> !gnome is <reply> GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<ubottu> But gnome already means something else!
<IdleOne> !no gnome is <reply> GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<ubottu> In ubottu, SonikkuAmerica said: !flavors is <reply> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<IdleOne> !flavors is <reply> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<ubottu> But flavors already means something else!
<IdleOne> damnit bot! why can't you just assume I am right
<IdleOne> !no flavors is <reply> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<ubottu> llutz called the ops in #ubuntu (dipedup0 sending insulting PMs repeatetly)
<ubottu> bekks called the ops in #ubuntu (Clever_Ideot you you please finally stop the offtopic)
<popey> what do we do about people who randomly "asl" in pm? then if you accidentally type "19/f" they start chatting you up?
<LjL> "accidentally"
<LjL> redirect them to me
<LjL> i can be a 19yo girl for them, or anything else they want me to be
<LjL> also, ban the crap out of them maybe
<popey> heh
<Mark_de_J> Oh hi.
<Mark_de_J> Someone in here? :-)
<LjL> yeah
<LjL> but, like, i don't really remember the deal with you, but i have a vague memory of you needing to stay banned from wherever you were ;(
<LjL> is a ban actually the issue?
<Mark_de_J> Yes. :O
<Mark_de_J> But not the irc ban
<Mark_de_J> I want back on forums... :P
<LjL> oh... but we don't really run the forums, or deal with them
<LjL> i think the right channel could possibly be #ubuntuforums
<LjL> but not sure if they're the ones who deal with administrative things, either
<Mark_de_J> Ok, sorry.
<LjL> no problem at all
<Mark_de_J> IRC ban is forever, is ok.
<LjL> well no, we can discuss that if you want, although i'm not feeling too well so i might need to hand it over
<Mark_de_J> We can? Okay?
<Mark_de_J> Hmm, g2g now. ;(
<LjL> okay, then later maybe
<LjL> merry christmas (if you care about that)
<Unit193> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=123
<LjL> Unit193: you seem to know about a lot of pointers to administrative things, that would be valuable for an ircc member
 * LjL hides
<Unit193> Hah.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1647 users, 0 overflows, 1647 limit))
<LjL> yeah whatever, nobody cares
<ubottu> In #kubuntu-offtopic, DarthFrog said: !4.04 Alpha is out.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, ceq said: ubottu: but is it safe to use ubuntu this way adter april, when xp doesnt get updated anymore?
<ikonia> ss_haze: how can we help you ?
<ss_haze> merry xmas
<ikonia> thank you, and to you too
<ss_haze> tnx for reminding that you can help me, unbaning me from *buntu channels
<ss_haze> next year I promise to be a good boy
<ikonia> ss_haze: I'm sorry, but as I explained to you in the past, you're not going to be unbanned for a long time, your behaviour in ANY of the ubuntu channels is a persistant problem, and you show the same disregard for being polite to people in non-ubuntu channels
<ikonia> myself and certain other operators are tired of asking you to "stop" your behaviour and getting abuse back, so as I explained to you, it would be best to use other resources for the medium term
<ss_haze> ok, I ask next year
<ss_haze> :)
<ikonia> ok, have a happy new year, take care .
<LjL> maybe we could have a new year's mass unban
<LjL> hahahahaha i scared you didn't i
<ikonia> go for it, I'd put money that %25 would be re-banned within the same week
<IdleOne> bad LjL, bad. You are going on the naughty list young man.
<LjL> IdleOne: so you're saying i'm definitely not going on the naughty list?
<IdleOne> you managed to confuse me.
<IdleOne> no naughty list for you!
<LjL> IdleOne: you said "young man", that seemed to refer to some entirely different person
<IdleOne> Stop being so down on yourself damnit
<LjL> dammit!
 * LjL slaps himself
<elky> now he's in -devel
<LjL> be happy you're in a different continent from him
<IdleOne> he is going to hit every channel possible
<IdleOne> I muted him in #u preemptively
<elky> i realise who this is, don't worry
<LjL> cool
<LjL> i didn't until i was basically called an idiot for not realizing when he was under his previous nickname, so
<IdleOne> I sorta feel bad that his Christmas is so sucky he needs to try and make ours sucky too
<LjL> oh it's not his christmas
<IdleOne> meh, I;m over it now
<ubottu> slangasek called the ops in #ubuntu-devel ()
<IdleOne> this is why freenode needs a way of setting bans across namespaces
<LjL> you mean like a k-line?
<LjL> except magical?
<IdleOne> anyway, time to do some xmas cooking prep
<IdleOne> LjL: like a +b nick #ubuntu*
<elky> he left -devel out of boredom i presume
<IdleOne> you folks enjoy your evening. I'm gonna go cook
<elky> * Received a CTCP AND-I-SAID-YOU-ONLY-HAD-TO-WISH-ME-A-MERRY-CHRISTMAS-YOU-ARROGANT-ASSHOLE from paddy
<elky> oh, there we go
<chu> :(
<LjL> IdleOne: i'm not really sure how any of that would help
#ubuntu-ops 2013-12-25
<IdleOne> LjL: the ability to mute or ban a user across 50-60...100 channels in one command would be useful to a large project like ubuntu with many channels
<LjL> IdleOne: i don't see how that's something that should be handled by freenode though, if we could put our shit together we could just do it themselves, and that's the reasonable way to handle it... but anyway in patrick's particular case, that wouldn't really do any good. most of the people who cause issues in so many places can bypass bans/k-lines
<LjL> IdleOne: there are probably some cases where that could be useful
<LjL> IdleOne: but you don't really need it to be able to do 100 channels
<LjL> IdleOne: i'm only in 70 or so, maybe 80
<IdleOne> having chanserv be able to do that would be restricted to users with the appropriate flags set not on the channel, but on the namespace (the namespace would have to act sorta like a user account ?)
<Unit193> Loco channels would be pretty pointless to hit, as some team channels that I've never seen a ban take place.
<IdleOne> so you wouldn't need to be in all the channels
<IdleOne> Unit193: right, those channels could then remove the ban locally if they like
<LjL> it just screams overkill to me
<LjL> if a user is being a big problem in dozens of channels, get them k-lined
<LjL> if k-lining them is useless, then so is banning them
<Unit193> Sounds like a quick way to fill up a ban list where the local OPs have no idea what they're for.
<bazhang> Exterminate!!1
#ubuntu-ops 2013-12-26
<ikonia> may want to watch DonkeyHotei in #ubuntu - he's a problem and he will escalate, I'm off to do something fun
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Go|dfish_> hi
<LjL> Go|dfish_: repent
<Go|dfish_> LjL: if you dont repent you will perish
<LjL> Go|dfish_: you don't have much time left, you need to repent now to be saved
<Go|dfish_> ,
<Go|dfish_> !ops
<LjL> Go|dfish_: God will forgive you for your attempts to frustrate us innocent channel operators
<LjL> Go|dfish_: but only if you ask for His forgiveness in all sincerity
<Go|dfish_> ......
<Go|dfish_> god has mercy on whom he wants to have mercy on
<LjL> Go|dfish_: can you honestly, from the deepest of your heart, say you can do it?
<chu> Rage
#ubuntu-ops 2013-12-27
<Hurricane40oz> Is it bad to get drunk because the girl i love is in a relationship?
<LjL> uhm, i wonder if funkyHat caught the k-train
<IdleOne> I think he was forwarded to ##fix_your_connection
<IdleOne> yup
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1568 users, 0 overflows, 1568 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1560 users, 0 overflows, 1560 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1570 users, 0 overflows, 1570 limit))
<Someus> Why I got banned?
<ikonia> because you are trolling AGAIN
<Someus> What?
<ikonia> Someus lets not play the "dumb" game again
<ikonia> you know what you are doing, so lets just stop
<Someus> Why do you play it?
<Someus> And you said AGAIN... when and what is again?
<ikonia> Someus: you've used the #ubuntu channel a few times now, any pretty much every time you try to cause a problem/issue of some sort
<Someus> A problem?
<Someus> Its a place to tell problem about ubuntu
<ikonia> Someus: yes, you pick topics/comments that are not suitable/on-topic/welcome in the #ubuntu channels
<Someus> Not suitable for you?
<ikonia> no, not suitable for the channel
<ikonia> as you've been told before
<DJones> Someus: You've not even lasted a week before going offtopic, you were warned and banned on 23rd December, you know what the channel topic is, you were asked to follow the channel guidelines, and yet you started talking about Windows
<Someus> Wait.. you ban me because of what i did before?
<Someus> IS word "windows" banned here?
<ikonia> Someus: because you continue to do the same behaviour as you have done before
<ikonia> the word windows is not banned at all
<Someus> Looks like it is
<ikonia> this is going no-where, I can only believe this is another attempt to play dumb
<Someus> Well you play it better than me
<Someus> I thought you are mature people
<Someus> Kindergarten
<ikonia> Someus: well, you proven your status by trying troll #freenode and got muted
<ikonia> I think we are done here
<Someus> Not that i am trolling
<Someus> But you want me to look like a troll
<ikonia> Someus: I'll try to be as clear as possible to put this to an end
<Someus> Regreted?
<Someus> Look
<ikonia> you have a history of ignoring instructions from the channels members
<Someus> history...
<Someus> History is history
<ikonia> you do not follow the rules/guidlines of the channels - you are in
<ikonia> therefore you have now been banned from #ubuntu
<Someus> i dont judge your history
<Someus> who knows
<Someus> i look at situation
<ikonia> I hope that is clear and you can find other IRC channels
<Someus> you banned me just for selfish purposes
<ubottu> ObrienDave called the ops in #ubuntu (dipedup0)
<ikonia> theadmin sent me a copy thats why I dealt with it quick
<LjL> jesus EFFING christ
<LjL> teaches me not to look at links *after* the poster was already banned
<DJones> :)
 * genii directs LjL to the eyewash station
<LjL> no use; stained forever
<LjL> trying to make up by buying netbooks which won't even really run Linux
<Myrtti> LjL: getlinkinfo.com
<LjL> uh yeah or just don't look at it
#ubuntu-ops 2013-12-28
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<lotuspsychje> some serious flooding at #ubuntu
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1590 users, -1 overflows, 1589 limit))
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1616 users, 0 overflows, 1616 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<TheLordOfTime> pretty certain y'all know that #ubuntu is getting flooded, any way to, say, permanently block these things would be awesome, since those bots're starting to privmsg flood people
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !forget debian-#ubuntu-offtopic
<M4dH4TT3r> hey why was I banned while idle?
<ikonia> M4dH4TT3r: you have a bad history in the channel, you randomly pm me while I'm away from my desk saying "don't I take a vacation" when I'm not even there, you make stupid comments about Islam, you make constant offtopic comments, you flood the channel
<ikonia> it's the same old behaviour over and over and over again
<ikonia> you have offtopic warnings and be helpful bot warnings in the scoll back
<ikonia> you don't bring anything positive to the channel and just take up more admin overhead
<ikonia> so based on that - I've once again removed you from the channel
<ikonia> hopefully that's now clear to you
<M4dH4TT3r> I think your referring to my comments several years ago, based on what? I was idle
<M4dH4TT3r> sorry I wont msg you hello again
<ikonia> no, I'm refering to a.) your long history of bad behaviour b.) your comments while in the channel today
<M4dH4TT3r> long history=several years ago
<ikonia> no it doesn't and to be honest, it doesn't matter how long ago it was - it's a LONG history
<M4dH4TT3r> what comments while in the channel today?
<M4dH4TT3r> I was idle most of today
<ikonia> you make comments about Islam and call someone a terrorist...was a good starter
<ikonia> yes, you where idle most of the day, and in that small contribution got an offtopic warning and a request to be helpful warning
<M4dH4TT3r> I never said islam
<M4dH4TT3r> lmao while I was being helpful
<ikonia> 04:17 < M4dH4TT3r> allah like the koran?
<ikonia> 04:18 < M4dH4TT3r> Terrorist!
<ikonia> we know exactly what that means
<ikonia> it would probably be better if you found other channels to talk about linux with your personal "offtopic" comments mixed in
<M4dH4TT3r> lmao I was joking and that is both taken out of context and not what I recived a warning for
<ikonia> the #ubuntu channel doesn't appreciate it - others may
<ikonia> you've had a long time to learn to use the channel properly and fail every time, so it's probably best to accept it's not working out and find other chat resources
<M4dH4TT3r> I see you havent changed still the same old snob, policing the channel for ppl you dont like
<ikonia> ok, well, we both agree then
<ikonia> so lets /part and I wish you well in finding a channel better suited to your needs
<M4dH4TT3r> do you ever even help anyone with ubuntu issues?
<ikonia> not sure how that matters to this discussion, so lets just /part and hope it works out ok in another channel for you
<M4dH4TT3r> whatever
<ikonia> cool, take care, good luck.
<M4dH4TT3r> dont be banning me from other ubuntu chans though ;)
<ikonia> don't behave in the same way
<ikonia> and there will be zero problem
<Nale> Hi.
<Nale> I was banned from #ubuntu.
<Nale> k1l?
<Nale> k1l_?
<Nale> or whatever your fucking name is.
<Nale> what is the reason?
<ikonia> not hard to see why is it
<k1l_> !guidelines | Nale
<ubottu> Nale: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ikonia> screaming abuse/swearing/offense randomly out of the blue
<k1l_> Nale: your behaviour is not appropriate.
<Nale> k1l_: fuck you.
<k1l_> is anybody surprised that its syko, aka lanser aka ....?
<ikonia> not really no
<ikonia> didn't notice it was him to be honest
<k1l_> when i kicked it was clearly for the insulting. but when i saw that ip it came back to my mind
<k1l_> sia- got a history in the german channels some years ago, including death threatenings etc.
#ubuntu-ops 2013-12-29
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !coc =~ s/a community.*to adhere/the document that spells out etiquette in the Ubuntu community/
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (Dildo)
<ubottu> gordonjcp called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest15426)
<ObrienDave> greetings, we have unsolicited PM spam from <Guest15426> free show (only tooday) --> http://s422803032.mialojamiento.es
<IdleOne> gone
<ObrienDave> thanks
<ubottu> bekks called the ops in #ubuntu (nale stop giving advices like that which will break systems.)
#ubuntu-ops 2014-12-22
<HFSPLUS> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<HFSPLUS> !ops
<HFSPLUS> noooooo waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<daftykins> anyone active? please keep an eye on Aaron, seriously bad advice coming out of this user. another volunteer agrees with me
<valorie> can we help you, Aaron?
<Aaron> <phunyguy> Aaron: that command doesn't look correct
<Aaron> <phunyguy> not at all. <phunyguy> Aaron: if you are going to have users sudo things, you should probably get the commands right... or hush.
<Aaron> that's not appropriate op behavior
<Aaron> and if I help a user is because I know What I'm helping with.
<valorie> since I'm not in the channel, I don't know what you said that phunyguy objected to
<valorie> however, his advice is certainly sound - sudo is serious stuff
<phunyguy> I uh... corrected myself?
<Aaron> Afraid, It is but in some cases it fixes the error of most cases
<phunyguy> and apologized?
<Aaron> like i said, no one pays for the helpers.
<Aaron> and that attitude was wrong, and that's why I came here
<Aaron> or helping the users.
<Aaron> and take care ya'll
<phunyguy> thanks daftykins  :|   (lol)
<daftykins> what do you mean?
<valorie> prickly
<phunyguy> it was a joke.
<phunyguy> you came in here asking folks to watch him, and I got my commands mixed up.
<daftykins> so when you were watching said user was doing alright?
<phunyguy> yeah
<phunyguy> sounds advise as far as I could see
<phunyguy> sound*
<daftykins> mmm, earlier was pretty terrible
<phunyguy> I got adduser and useradd in my brain confused because I am actually a gentoo user.
<phunyguy> no adduser in gentoo
<daftykins> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9593577/ confronted with that, Aaron said 'delete all your repos' =|
<valorie> um
<valorie> that sounds like a terrible idea, and not applicable besides
<valorie> sheesh
<phunyguy> yikes.
<daftykins> yeah hence my bad advice senses tingling :D
<daftykins> i asked another volunteer then came in
<phunyguy> ok, thanks for the heads up
<phunyguy> Let's see if I do this right.  I always forget the order.
<phunyguy> @mark #ubuntu Aaron giving bad advice to users.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<phunyguy> \o/
<daftykins> can i see my marks? :)
<phunyguy> nope! ;)
<daftykins> aww
<phunyguy> have a good night.
<daftykins> later all, take care \o
<rww> "no one pays for the helpers"
<rww> that no one pays for the ops always seems to slip people's minds
 * valorie goes on strike for double-pay
<Tm_T> rww: you don't get paid?!
<Flannel> valorie: You can take a half-day off at christmas, but we'll have to dock you a half-day's salary.
<valorie> Flannel: lol
 * valorie readies the coal for Flannel's stocking
<valorie> my bnc will be connected, but I will not! so there
<valorie> except I probably will, because I do love IRC
<iptable> Hello. nagromlt keeps spamming the channel. claims to be drunk (or could be troll).
<ikonia> iptable: lets look
<iptable> Just got sorted, thank you.
<ikonia> super
<rww> !away > blackangelpr
<Pici> is it spoonfeeding day?
<ikonia> it would appear so
<Pici> not that I normally mind, it just seems to be extreme cases recently.
<ikonia> dissapointing at the moment
<IdleOne> if you are going to spoon feed me I need you to also make the choochoo train noises
<ikonia> I don't get the reporting too
<ikonia> "do I need to do this"
<ikonia> "yes"
<ikonia> "ok, I am doing this"
<ikonia> - I know this, thats why I told you to do it
<Jordan_U> There used to be a website that would give you a list of download links for a given package, based on what meta-packages you said you had installed. I think it was run by LjL. Is that still around?
<ikonia> I have no idea,
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: I believe that stopped being updated a long while ago
<JackFrost> Jordan_U: Why not apt-offline?
<Jordan_U> JackFrost: Two reasons. One, because it's not installed in Ubuntu by default. And two, the foremost reason: Because I hadn't heard of apt-offline before :)
<Jordan_U> JackFrost: It looks like it probably doesn't have any dependencies that aren't installed by default though, which is nice.
<JackFrost> Jordan_U: It's shipped in Xubuntu by default, even has some nice documentation that I've linked to outside of Xubuntu. :>
<mjayk> haya anyone around here
<Jordan_U> mjayk: Yes :)
<mjayk> lol haya
<mjayk> Some is just pming me and apparantly other people in #ubuntu with trollish stuff but its pretty offensive
<mjayk> *someone
<mjayk> Merrill is his name it cant be good if it happens to someone new or young
<Jordan_U> OK, since we have confirmation of this from linuxlover also I will ban them from #ubuntu for now. Note that we can't stop them from PMing.
<mjayk> yea i have him on ignore but dont want other people to be put off by trolls
<Jordan_U> mjayk: Thanks for the report. If there's nothing else please leave the channel (we use the list of people in the channel to keep track of who still needs help with an issue).
<mjayk> merci
#ubuntu-ops 2014-12-23
<ikonia> Almoullim: ?
<Almoullim> yes ?
<ikonia> hey there,
<Almoullim> hello :)
<ikonia> you've joined #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> welcome, what's up ?
<ikonia> (you also appeared to be flooding out)
<Almoullim> flooding out, you mean connecting and dis
<ikonia> yes
<Almoullim> yeah i had this channel by accident on the auto join list
<ikonia> ahh
<Almoullim> and i was having problem with the theme
<Almoullim> so i had to con ad rec
<Almoullim> to test things up
<ikonia> no problem
<Almoullim> sorry for that
<ikonia> accidents happen
<Almoullim> yup
<Almoullim> if you excuse now, i think this channel is for ops so i should leave :P
<Almoullim> have a good day
<phunyguy> jirido in #lubuntu is a bot, fyi.
<genii> @comment 65447 Reviewed, not lifted. Known problem user.
<ubottu> Comment added.
<genii> @comment 65445 Reviewed, will not be removed.
<ubottu> Comment added.
<phunyguy> genii: are you an op in #lubuntu?
<genii> Dunno
<genii> phunyguy: Yup
<genii> phunyguy: At one point I had ops in ost of the *buntu channels but then didn't check my email for a long time and some of them lapsed. Not sure which ones exactly though
<phunyguy> genii: that is a bot or something
<genii> Not sure
<genii> Finnish hostmask
<phunyguy> well either way.... your call.  I removed them from #ubuntu
<genii> phunyguy: Were they spamming the channel earlier?
<genii> OK. So far I don't see anything in there that warrants it yet but I'll keep an eye open.
<phunyguy> well someone did the !google factoid to a user for telling another user to google it, and then jirido ersponded as well.
<phunyguy> responded*
<phunyguy> not really supposed to have bots/scripts in the channels.
<phunyguy> just not sure if lubuntu follows that.
<genii> I'm pretty sure it's across all channels. Also if users do have a bot, they are supposed to get a hostmask for it showing that
<phunyguy> ban all the things!
<genii> Hehe
<Pici> technically, bot hostmasks aren't required.
<phunyguy> o
<Pici> just nice to have if you do indeed run a bot
<genii> Pici: Interesting, I guess I just assumed they were since most responsible bot owners get one. Does make it easier to spot them, for sure.
<phunyguy> do bot hostmasks follow a pattern?  like *!*@*/bot/* ?
<phunyguy> maybe a namespace ban on that will be a good idea at some point, with exceptions for approved bots.
<phunyguy> if that is possible.
<Pici> phunyguy: re pattern: yes
<phunyguy> Probably not worth the effort though.
<phunyguy> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<phunyguy> Dead link on the first one....
<genii> ubottu: packaging is <reply> The packaging guide is at http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<ubottu> But packaging already means something else!
<genii> ubottu: no packaging is <reply> The packaging guide is at http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<ubottu> I'll remember that genii
<Pici> ah, good
<Pici> I was just looking for the right page
<genii> :)
<phunyguy> thanks genii
<genii> phunyguy: No problemmo
<ubottu> In ubottu, eli77 said: Why is red
<Pici> in my defense, sex is 6 in latin.
<IdleOne> only when done right
<IdleOne> I don't even know what the hell that was supposed to mean
<Pici> I gave !fr to <?slimo_927> je cherche une femme pour relation sex a alger
<Pici> er, nm
<IdleOne> yeah that was a bad idea
<IdleOne> lol
<JackFrost> phunyguy: Thanks, does it only respond to !google?
<JackFrost> CTCP VERSION reply from jirido: irssi v0.8.16 - running on Linux x86_64
<phunyguy> JackFrost: I haven't tested further
#ubuntu-ops 2014-12-24
<bazhang> diarrhea seems to be troll
<ubottu> shadowe989 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<phunyguy> well that was a failed attempt anyway
<phunyguy> :P
<bazhang> flashram is just all over the place with the help requests
<bazhang> he knows about irq polling, but cannot locate a single nvidia driver?
<ubottu> kostkon called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Flannel> apparently I'm being emplored to "enjoy [my] bubble".  I hope theyre big ones from kiddie pools you can put people inside, and not those small ones in plastic bottles.
<phunyguy> @duration 65545 1d
<ubottu> 65545 will be removed after 1 day.
<phunyguy> I did say tomorrow ;)
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (I_AM_NOT_CUMMING,)
<ieidjdjdjueuehdh> !ops
<daftykins> happy festive period people
<daftykins> we have another of your favourites
<daftykins> <ignossi> show gratis (solo hooy) --> http://s422803032.mialojamiento.es/
<OerHeks> Hi, ignossi is spamming in #ubuntu in PM > show gratis (solo hooy) -->  etc
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> they're dead, Jim
<OerHeks> oh :-(
<OerHeks> anyway, we did try
<rww> braaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnsssssssssss
<daftykins> uh-huh
<rww> :P
<rww> but yeah, they hath been banned
<daftykins> ty sir
<rww> ty for the reports
<daftykins> *tips hat*
#ubuntu-ops 2014-12-25
<ubottu> theadmin called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (dawson profanity)
#ubuntu-ops 2014-12-26
<bazhang> although gnewsense could be possibly rhyme with nuisance
<bazhang> -be
<bazhang> kanowener seemed like absolute troll, with the caps like nsfw etc
<bazhang> s/like/lock
<bazhang> new keyboard, sorry
<bazhang> that !patience factoid seems to be formatted weirdly, nearly 7 lines that I can see
<valorie> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<valorie> hmmm, only two lines here, bazhang
<popey> yeah, looks fine to me.
<bazhang> weird
<bazhang> ok thanks valorie
<phunyguy> !away > zy3pD_afk
#ubuntu-ops 2014-12-27
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (Ella23)
<bazhang> * Ella23 has quit (Killed (idoru (Spam is off topic on freenode.)))
 * k1l_ was faster :)
<bazhang> you can't spell cthulhu without chu
<bazhang> THE KLINE WAS AN ERROR REALLY
<chu> lol
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu (you might want to look at this)
<ubottu> SonikkuAmerica called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> alfagt1989 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2014-12-28
<ubottu> wafflej0ck called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> allmountainpro called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (liberalPIGS,)
<phunyguy> handled
<popey> missingplane seems like an inappropriate nick to me today
<ikonia> I'll send him a PM, I've only just seen the news
<ikonia> done
<popey> ta
<popey> changed to asiaair
<popey> so deliberately trolling
<ikonia> ok - hes just being a problem
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (choki, profanity)
<ubottu> choki called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<popey> @mark warned cfhowlett not to announce ignores in channel
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<IdleOne> popey: did you speak to him about it in private?
<popey> yes
<IdleOne> ok cool
<ubottu> teward called the ops in #ubuntu (michaelwong5848)
#ubuntu-ops 2015-12-21
<Hitechcg> How long am I banned for?
<rww> @btlogin
<rww> Hitechcg: going to behave in there if I unban you?
<Hitechcg> yeah
<rww> alrighty. it's generally a lot harder to get unbanned if it becomes a repeat thing
<rww> one sec
<Hitechcg> it was a permaban?
<rww> I've removed your ban. For future reference,
<rww> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<rww> Bans don't have expiration dates by default. Some of us set them, some of us don't. This one didn't have one that I can see.
<Hitechcg> oh, someone told me that a bot would automatically remove them eventually
<ikonia> is ubottu still klined ?
<DJones> I think so, it was klined, then rejoined and was klined again
<DJones> Pricey: Can you unkline ubottu?
<ikonia> do we know if anyone has sent an official request to the kline email to get it removed/find out why it was klined if there is a problem with it
<ikonia> I doubt it's gone mental or anything, but it is possible
 * Pricey looks
<DJones> It looks as though it was during a mass split/rejoin period
<Pricey> Looks like it's expired to me.
<Pricey> "Banned due to too many  failed login attempts (SASL https://freenode.net/sasl/) in a short period
<Pricey> "
<ikonia> probably did go mad during a split then
<Pricey> There may be other connections from that host, but make sure they have correct passwords & are set to identify to a specific account rather than the currently used nickname.
<ikonia> will do
<Pricey> Let me know if you're still getting the error when trying to reconnect, but I'm pretty sure you should be good to go.
<ikonia> I'll see if one of the chaps with access can ask it to boot again
<Pici> Pricey: thanks for taking a look the bots.
<Pricey> Pici: All sorted now?
<Pici> Pricey: yep
<Pricey> Good stuff, no problem, I didn't do anything :)
<Pricey> Those bans aren't very lengthy, just annoying enough to hopefully get people to check their auth settings if the're not malicious.
<bazhang> It was for release 16.57.
<Pici> very confuse
<k1l> a TJ to the rescue
<k1l> h1tl3r (~smuxi@c-73-132-149-248.hsd1.md.comcast.net)    obviously wrong nick
<k1l> why do other distributions users sound like x/k/l/ubuntu is limiting the userexperience on purpose?
<Pici> k1l: I'm not sure why you said that Ubuntu doesn't separate free and non-free, because thats exactly what the restricted and multiverse repositories are for
<k1l> Pici: imho that is a different handling than fedora or debian do. iirc they do not even ship nvidia drivers while on ubuntu they do.
<rww> k1l: Debian and Ubuntu have pretty much the same handling, except instead of restricted+multiverse it's contrib+non-free
<rww> contrib being free stuff that depends on non-free stuff, and non-free being non-free
<rww> the only other difference I can think of is that Debian splits out non-free firmware into a separate non-free package, which iirc Ubuntu doesn't do (but it's been ages)
<rww> as far as I know, you are however correct about Fedora
<Unit193> contrib doesn't have to depend, can simply recommend (I have one that does.)
<ubottu> nicomachus called the ops in #ubuntu (khxc)
<Unit193> k1l: That ban will only last a day, though.
<k1l> i didnt ban
<Unit193> I know, you were going to, and that's the difference between you doing it and Drone`.
<k1l> actually no. i did not call the kick+ban trigger. i thought it would be enough
<Unit193> Ah, OK.  Nevermind. :3
#ubuntu-ops 2015-12-22
<yigal> hello, I would like my ban from #ubuntu to be lifted. What do you need?
<rww> yigal: what did you get banned for?
<yigal> I spoke about offtopic topics, not agregious or awful, but they were offtopic.  I was given a single warning from an op., unfortunately I was a bit drunk, and didn't comply, and that was my fault, and then banned.
<rww> going to be on-topic in future?
<yigal> yes sir
<yigal> well in #ubuntu not in #ubuntu-offtopic (:))
<rww> alrighty, ban removed. noting that if it becomes a repeat thing, ban resolution tends to get more complicated :)
<rww> indeedy :)
<yigal> sweet, thank you rww, will do my best to be on my best
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, xcelq said: ubottu: if your software is in ppa then you can just update it that way
<bazhang> is it bummer like the most of the other things around ubuntu,
<bazhang> classic nettazauma
#ubuntu-ops 2015-12-23
<ubottu> ldunn called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (yo)
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (g00n)
<DJones> And gone
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (waressearcher2 random trolling)
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu deskwizard had a problem - stated guesses as fact, wanted someone to know the answer with no information, not a good attitude
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-12-24
<bazhang> <curlyears> chaosPsycheX: I am and Old Farte
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<bazhang> that does indeed looked hacked
<nicomachus> you guys don't have anything to do with the ubuntu wiki, do you?
<valorie> no, this is the op chan nicomachus
<valorie> alis might tell you if there is a wiki chan
<valorie> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<JackFrost> !itsawiki
<ubottu> It's a wiki, *you* can edit it
<valorie> heh
<nicomachus> JackFrost: there are multiple changes being hit with spam changes.
<nicomachus> example: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers
<JackFrost> Ah, so wiki admins.  Think they hang in #ubuntu-wiki?
<nicomachus> valorie: I asked in #canonical-sysadmin as well, just wanted to check here as well.
<nicomachus> JackFrost: perhaps, but it's invite only.
<valorie> yuck
<valorie> wiki spam is difficult to deal with
<nicomachus> sure is. and it's the holidays...
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (Ubunter_ trolling , profanity)
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (Ubunter_ please kick this fool)
<ubottu> daftykins called the ops in #ubuntu (wowaworm)
<wowaworm> Hi. I was unfairly banned from #ubuntu. Please lift the ban. Thanks.
<wowaworm> I would appreciate a friendly warning next time around.
<wowaworm> Go to hell you niggers.
<phunyguy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers
<phunyguy> anyone got perms to fix?
<phunyguy> Pici: ^ ?
<Pici> phunyguy: its not just that, it looks like most pages are all screwed up
<Pici> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<DJones> phunyguy: Its been filed as aticket with the infrastructure team
<DJones> 09:13 < davidcall> DJones: I've filed a ticket to the Canonical infrastucture team
<Pici> DJones: thanks
<DJones> I mentioned it in -website this morning
<phunyguy> ahh cool
<phunyguy> gracias
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu Smarty user Voyage evading ban to keep prodding at point
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> morsnowski: hello
<morsnowski> hi ikonia
<ikonia> how can we help ?
<morsnowski> never knew this channel was there
<morsnowski> this is wehere you go when you have questions about etiquette?
<Voyage> Hi
<ikonia> morsnowski: yeah, any problems with the channel, questions around it's usage etc etc
<ikonia> morsnowski: basically anything the operator team can help you with
<Voyage> I was banned in #ubuntu by ikonia . For how long I have banned?
<morsnowski> cool thanks
<ikonia> Voyage: hi there, your banned until you can grasp how to interact with people giving solid info and following instruction
<ikonia> if you're ok with pulling it together and focusing on your problem rather than silly comments, I'd be happy to remove the ban
<Voyage> thats totally your point of view.
<ikonia> morsnowski: it's a non-idle channel, so unless you need something from the team we ask you to /part the channel, and come back if/when you need something
<Voyage> is there a definit time for unban?
<ikonia> no,
<ikonia> as I've just expained to you
<Voyage> ok
<Voyage> whats the measure then?
<ikonia> when you can interact with the channel, provide solid information, not give smart responses and follow instruction
<ikonia> when you're comfortable doing that, I'll be happy to remove the ban
<morsnowski> oh ok, i don't check channels I have no real interest in so feel frre to kick me any time
<Voyage> how will I interact if iam not in the channel? ikonia
<ikonia> by understanding the problem (happy to explain in detail) and agreeing to temper your behaviour and responses
<Voyage> actually if the unban is comming from you; I mean a guy /girl like you; I refuse to be unbanned. It would be worth to leave #ubuntu if it has people like you
<ikonia> ok, no problem then
<ikonia> please /part the channel
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops voyage left a pm to say he is welcome back when he calms down
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Voyage> is the ban lift owned by banner alone?
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> but as I've said, I'm happy to remove the ban for you
<ikonia> you just need to adjust the way you give info in the channels
<Voyage> I vote to talk to someone else. Though you are willing to unban me but I dont want to get unbanned by your hands
<ikonia> this is the problem
<ikonia> you're being petty to spite yourself
<Voyage> told you; i was smart by birth
<ikonia> if you want to stay banned thats your problem
<ikonia> I don't know what you mean by smart by birth, sorry
<ikonia> but I don't know what that has to do with anything
<Voyage> I know
<ikonia> ok - so this is the problem
<ikonia> these odd comments
<ikonia> not giving good info
<Voyage> not discussing my case witih you
<ikonia> and when you're asked getting all defensive
<ikonia> if you can adjust that, it won't be a problem and you're welcome to use the channel
<Voyage> you have your own definition of 'adjust'
<ikonia> the adjustment is what I've just explained
<Voyage> I want to discuss my case with someone else. I dont want to get unbaned by your hands.
<Voyage> you have your own definition of 'adjust'
<ikonia> I've just explained what I mean by adjust
<Voyage> I want to discuss my case with someone else. I dont want to get unbaned by your hands.
<ikonia> this is the silly behaviour thats getting you banned
<Voyage> bye.
<ikonia>  /part the channel please
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, julian-delphiki said: !ops Sportivo_50 is PMing people from this channel, when they join\
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops Voyage showing the issue that got him banned - would rather stay banned than discuss changing interaction
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> julian-delphiki: hello there
<julian-delphiki> hi ikonia
<ikonia> just saw your message
<ikonia> we'll take a look at it
<julian-delphiki> figured i'd pop in here, thanks!
<ikonia> and gone
<ikonia> thanks for the info
<julian-delphiki> appreciate it ikonia, merry christmas.
<ikonia> you too
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu smarty voyage once again ban evading
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-12-25
<ubottu> Loshki called the ops in #ubuntu (Koyaanis is trolling)
<moonman> why are black people blaming things on their skin color when in fact more black people, per capita, live better and more lavish lives than white people?
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (o|dhds0i[h\sd (spamming))
<Voyage> Hi
<Voyage> !ops
<ubottu> Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> Voyage called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<Myrtti> Voyage: yes?
<Voyage> Myrtti,  I am banned in #ubuntu
<Voyage> reason I understand for it is a thinking clash between me and the banner
<Voyage> I vote not to communicate or be communicated by that individual. Is that ok with ubuntu channel policy?
<Myrtti> you can choose to ignore anyone you want, but if you're doing that with an op, you're in for a bad time.
<Voyage> Myrtti,  yup. suffering already but do I have a choice to ignore 'one' op?
<Myrtti> of course you do.
<Voyage> ok.
<Voyage> Myrtti,  thanks.
<Voyage> Myrtti,  cn you unban me?
<Myrtti> I can, but keep in mind that bans that are reapplied are a lot harder to appeal for
<Voyage> noted
<Myrtti> so I'll give you a piece of advice: concentrate on your problem rather than what has happened between you and an op. That's the fastest ticket to get back on the banlist, for you, today
<Voyage> I do suggest and hope for explicit warnings given before banning anyone out of personal rage or discretion
<Myrtti> try joining now
<Voyage> thanks, I am unbanned.
<Voyage> 1 question and 1 comment before leaving
<Voyage> question: how fast can I repeat my question? 5 , 10 minuts? if its not answered
<Myrtti> half an hour maybe
<Myrtti> the population doesn't cycle through fast enough to warrant repeating more often
<Myrtti> especially on a holiday
<Voyage> comment: It is hereby to inform, for record, ikonia  is in my ignore list; (s)he should assume that his/her messages will not be received by me from here. I choose to get no help from him/her either.
<Voyage> Myrtti,  ok, noted. Thanks a lot for being nice.
<Voyage> Myrtti,  if theres nothing you want to add, should I part?
<Myrtti> yes please
<Myrtti> Happy Holidays
<Voyage> happy holidays and a new year
<avis> would someone please ask IdleOne in #ubuntu-offtopic to act more reasonably because it is past noon on Christmas day and the only reason i am silenced is because he would not accept i was the owner of ubuntu.  i further can't speak on #ubuntu-offtopic
<avis> or anyone else that is there thats a moderator
<avis> i'm not even a troublemaker in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> whats up ?
<ikonia> you are the owner of ubuntu ?
<phunysanta> avis: the mute is not going to be removed at this time.  If there is no other business, kindly part the channel.  Thank you.
<phunysanta> I am going to take your silence as business being dealt with.  Please feel free to come back when you are prepared to deal with this issue in an honest manner.   Happy 25th of December.
<LJSeinfeld> getting spammed by user "enjoyislam" ... a lot...
<ikonia> lets have a look
<ikonia> he's left freenode
<ikonia> I'll look into it though, thank you for letting us know
<avis> honest manner ?  i was never dishonest.  yes i am the owner of ubuntu and like much of you waiting for people to wait on me.  and further i'm told to come back when i'm waiting to be honest when i didn't lie ?
<avis> thank you for resolution of my #ubuntu-offtopic issue.  merry christmas as well
<Myrtti> wha
<Voyage> Hi
<ikonia> hello Voyage
<Voyage> Anyone else than ikonia ?
<ikonia> whats up ?
<Voyage> Someday I am going to meet this MattDarcy personally. Sooner or later. That will be a hard day.
<phunysanta> *sigh*
<ikonia> random threats all round
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops voyage random threats - placed ban forward in #ubuntu to -ops this guy needs to change his attitude or not use the channel
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<phunysanta> Myrtti: I am still super confused by it as well.
 * valorie passes around eggnog to all the fine ops
<Myrtti> it's all very confusing
<Myrtti> none for me, thanks. I'll just stick to my mulled apple juice
<ikonia> the "I own ubuntu" stuff ?
<phunysanta> yeah...
<valorie> ah, I've got some nice rum for that, Myrtti
<valorie> :-)
<phunysanta> I'll take one
<ikonia> I'm not sure what that sort of thing hopes to achieve ?
<Myrtti> I'm the dedicated op/staff tonight, it seems
<ikonia> Myrtti: few other staffers seem around
<phunysanta> lucky you!
<valorie> ooo, i'll leave the bottle out then
<Myrtti> (I'm sure there's others)
<ikonia> you're not alone
<phunysanta> like a dummy I didn't get any booze yesterday, so I am stuck without today.
 * valorie goes off to celebrate with the husband's family
<ikonia> best wishes valorie
<valorie> I got no single malt, but the bottle of rum is good
<valorie> and to you, ikonia
<ubottu> daftykins called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2015-12-26
<rww> "Sorry, failed to submit comment to the database. Please try again later."
<rww> what.
<ikonia> hello LJSeinfeld
<LJSeinfeld> Hi -- IRC client logged me into here accidentally because I was here yesterday, and it thinks reconnecting everything I've ever visited is cool....
<LJSeinfeld> sorry..
<ikonia> no problem
<OerHeks> hi, i got PM spam from OneGOD, about region stuff
<ikonia> hello OerHeks
<ikonia> got it
<OerHeks> looking where he might be ..
<ikonia> seen him before, thanks OerHeks
<ikonia> he was in earlier as a mulslim nickname
<ikonia> thanks for the heads up
<OerHeks> yw, thank you and lets move on :-D
#ubuntu-ops 2015-12-27
<ubottu> EriC^^ called the ops in #ubuntu (rever spamming in pm)
<Opcode90> I believe I found myself banned from Ubuntu-Offtopic
<ikonia> oh
<Opcode90> let me double check
<ikonia> any idea why ?
<Opcode90> yes it says address is banned
<ikonia> any idea why ?
<Opcode90> not sure i do use kire net
<Opcode90> but i think my particular address should be separate from others
<ikonia> let me have a look
<Opcode90> ty
<ikonia> Opcode90: ok - you got banned as it appears you joined ubuntu-offtopic on december the 10th and ended up being pretty rude to people
<ikonia> for example
<ikonia> <Opcode90> Chu go suck Seenodes, dick while phunyguy goes down on Glorfindel, genii
<Opcode90> yeah that must have been the room, yup
<ikonia> must have beenthe room ?
<Opcode90> sorry i have a tolerance level to
<Opcode90> was my first visit i think
<ikonia> what do you mean ?
<Opcode90> well when people get smart, i was only smart at the end
<ikonia> it would appear not
<ikonia> according to the log you where warned earlier to read the guidelines
<ikonia> and then given them spefcially
<Opcode90> so may I ask
<Opcode90> is it permanent.
<ikonia> no no , of course not
<ikonia> have a read of these (and this time actually read them please )
<ikonia> !guidelines | Opcode90
<ubottu> Opcode90: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Opcode90> maybe you could sum it up for me
<Opcode90> 90 days?
<ikonia> no no
<ikonia> read the guidelines on how to use the channel
<ikonia> if you're confident you've understood them, and think you can follow them, I'll remove the ban for you
<Opcode90> as you wish
<ikonia> but make sure you've actually read them and understood them
<ikonia> any questions just ask
<ikonia> once you're happy with that, I'll remove the ban for you
<Opcode90> ill read them now
<ikonia> perfect
<Opcode90> I think I may have abused some bots
<ikonia> doesn't look like it very much
<Opcode90> hum
<ikonia> personal tip if you want to use #ubuntu-offtopic
<Opcode90> THen maybe just some condescending people, with the label admin
<ikonia> don't try so hard to be "cool linux guy" just join in conversations and try to participate, rather than just monologue your tales
<ikonia> ok - you're not getting it
<ikonia> no-one was condesecnding to you - they just didn't care of have interest in what you whre saying
<ikonia> it's an offtopic and you appeared to be trying super hard to show how much "mr linux" you are
<ikonia> it's that simple,
<Opcode90> Hum, so if you can't be off topic in and off topic room
<Opcode90> or talk generaly about pc's
<ikonia> you can be offtopic, thats what it's there for
<Opcode90> is there some special place.
<ikonia> and of course you can talk about whatever you want within the guidelines you've hopefully read
<ikonia> do you think you're comfortable with the guidelines in #ubuntu-offtopic now ?
<Opcode90> I assure you I am not Mr Linux, I may have mentioned trying different services like AWS Amazon and Digital ocean.
<Opcode90> I think I'm as comfortable as I will ever get at this momment.
<ikonia> do you want me to remove the ban and you can give it a try ?
<Opcode90> That is what I came her for, yes please.
<ikonia> one moment then please
<Opcode90> I have a deep appreciation for ubuntu, server in particular.
<ikonia> what does that matter ?
<Opcode90> YES EXACTLY IF ITS OFFTOPIC
<ikonia> you've not grasped the guidelines, eg: not typing in caps
<Opcode90> It would only matter if you were amoung like thinkers.
<ikonia> what ??
<Opcode90> thats an accident i rarely use the notebook
<Opcode90> the keys are different.
<Opcode90> I immediatly took them off.
<ikonia> at least be honest
<Opcode90> That is the one thing you can always count on me.
<ikonia> look I've removed the ban for you - please pay attention to the guidelines you've just read, anything you're unsure about, just ask
<Opcode90> I never lie.
<ikonia> your credibility is falling, prove me wrong by using #ubuntu-offtopic well
<Opcode90> I wash punished serverly as a child for lying, its very difficult for me to lie.
<ikonia> ok, so I think you're sorted here,
<ikonia> if you /part this channel and join #ubuntu-offtopic you should be good to goo
<ikonia> go
<Opcode90> ty Ikonia, i have real work to do now, but soon perhaps, maybe tommorrow
<Opcode90> i run a dog grooming business and boarding
<Opcode90> i have animals to care for
<ikonia> "ok" ?
<ikonia> off you go then
<Opcode90> and about 5 customers to meet in 2 hours
<Opcode90> yup
<Opcode90> when i said i was punishes severly for lying it was my first and last time
<ikonia> I don't care
<Opcode90> there was no continuation
<ikonia> please /part this channel, and you're free to use #ubuntu-offtopic when ever you want
<Opcode90> i will now part, you wont miss me even a little?
<ikonia> bye
<Opcode90> your problem child.
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops opcode90 removed ban - for some reason continued to push issue, last comment was enough, put ban back, he can use another channel
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> notified him by pm
<ZarroBoogs> FYI: http://status.linode.com/incidents/0x3l5z42qhqs
<ZarroBoogs> as soon as I can get back on my linodes, I'll make sure that ubottu & friends are back up.
<MikeRL> Just got a spam flood from some user called nev_er.
<MikeRL> Trying to convert me to a religion.
<MikeRL> Either they contacted the wrong person, or they are a bot.
<MikeRL> I dunno, but I logged in to get a flood of PMs.
<ikonia> got it
<ikonia> thanks
<MikeRL> Is this guy messaging the wrong person, or a bot?
<ikonia> it's just a bot, it's been doing it for different
<ikonia> different nicks
<ikonia> don't worry about it,
<ancaemanuel> hi
<ancaemanuel> the user beyond_help is spamming #ubuntu-devel channel with repeated messages
<ubottu> tsimonq2 called the ops in #ubuntu-devel ()
#ubuntu-ops 2016-12-26
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (chrono)
<Kareemxx1> HI
<Kareemxx1> https://postimg.org/image/n7bkzoyen/
<Kareemxx1> any idea about how to fix this bug /
<Kareemxx1> ?
<bazhang> Kareemxx1, did you check the topic here
<bazhang> Kareemxx1, please stick to the support channel #ubuntu , where you are presently receiving support
<boodllebat> i'm installing ubuntu 16.10 alongside my windows 10 with uefi enabled , do i need to install efibootmanager as i'm done installing ? or let ubuntu 16.10 handle his shit ?
<ikonia> boodllebat: please don't swear
<ikonia> boodllebat: this channel is for the moderators you asked for, not a support channel
<ikonia> boodllebat: what do you need "moderators" for,
<ikonia> boodllebat: ok, so looking at your content in #ubuntu, you don't actually need any moderator help, you just need help installing to an efi system
<ikonia> boodllebat: I suggest you /part this channel and continue working with people in #ubuntu to resolve your issue
<boodllebat> ikonia: ok sorry
<ikonia> no problem at all
<ubottu> tomreyn called the ops in #ubuntu (greiogio)
<ikonia> gone
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu (trelos spam)
<bazhang> PocketUser seems to not get the message
<bazhang> PocketUser> I got it to work using chmod 775 /root
<bazhang> super
#ubuntu-ops 2016-12-27
<bazhang> his solution to a dual boot issue: remove windows, trust ubuntu
<bazhang> nick of windowsforever, not being helpful
<bazhang> what a shocker
<bazhang> oh it's the pocketuser
<bazhang> we really need a package : ubuntu-speeder-upper
<bazhang> 'ubuntu slow'
<valorie> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<valorie> @mark Dienonymous is ban evading in #kubuntu
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> ikonia, thats the same guy as windowsforever/pocketuser from earlier
<ikonia> your a cunt is his username
<ikonia> says it all
<bazhang> random nonsense advice, if 'remove windows, trust ubuntu' is advice
<bazhang> stark_> i was kicked out of linux mint help.
<bazhang> thats a new one
<bazhang> today must be dentistry support day
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu backwards terrible help, bluffing his way through things no real understanding, suspect it's copy and paste from the web, any more complaints remove/ban
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> nicomachus called the ops in #ubuntu (root_)
<wxl> um how do i set factoids again?
<wxl> actually i want to do a factoid without a <reply> to a particular user
<wxl> however even when i do !factoid is <reply> blah, it tells me it has forgotten :(
<wxl> !addfact
<ubottu> To add a factoid to the bot, use the following form (the factoid will then be forwarded to the ops to approve): !foo is <reply> bar
<wxl> ^^ yeah that fails
<wxl> !foobar is <reply> testy
<ubottu> I'll remember that, wxl
<wxl> ok that worked
<wxl> !forget foobar
<ubottu> I'll forget that, wxl
<wxl> !forget ninjas
<ubottu> I know nothing about ninjas yet, wxl
<wxl> !ninjas is <reply> yofel, acheronuk, tsimonq2, santa_, wxl: we need your attention!
<ubottu> ninjas has been forgotten, use '!unforget ninjas' to edit it again
<wxl> ugh
<wxl> !unforget ninjas
<ubottu> I suddenly remember ninjas again, wxl
<wxl> !forget ninjas
<ubottu> I'll forget that, wxl
<wxl> !ninjas is <reply> yofel, acheronuk, tsimonq2, santa_, wxl: we need your attention!
<ubottu> ninjas has been forgotten, use '!unforget ninjas' to edit it again
<wxl> ok, so it's apparently only with ninjas that i have problems
 * wxl sighs
<wxl> !unforget ninjas
<ubottu> I suddenly remember ninjas again, wxl
<wxl> !ninjas
<ubottu> Ninja Time! apachelogger, debfx, JontheEchidna, Quintasan, Riddell, ScottK, yofel, smartboyhw, murthy
<wxl> ugh now it's the old one, too :(
<wxl> !delete ninjas
<wxl> !foobar is <reply> test
<ubottu> foobar has been forgotten, use '!unforget foobar' to edit it again
<wxl> !unforget foobar
<wxl> !foobar is <reply> testy poo
<ubottu> foobar has been forgotten, use '!unforget foobar' to edit it again
 * wxl scratches his head
<wxl> !forget foobar
<ubottu> I know nothing about foobar yet, wxl
<wxl> !unforget foobar
<ubottu> I suddenly remember foobar again, wxl
<wxl> !foobar is <reply> testy poo
<ubottu> But foobar already means something else!
<wxl> !forget foobar
<wxl> ^^ that makes no darn sense
<hggdh> wxl: unforet, then edit
<wxl> ok let's try
<wxl> !unforget foobar
<ubottu> Factoid foobar wasn't deleted yet, wxl
<wxl> !foobar is <reply> testy testy
<ubottu> But foobar already means something else!
<wxl> hggdh: ^^
<hggdh> no, foobar is <reply> test foo, then bar
<wxl> huh?
<hggdh> foobar already exist, so you have to change it (!no ...)
<wxl> oh
<wxl> !no, foobar is <reply> testy testy
<ubottu> I'll remember that wxl
<wxl> !foobar
<ubottu> testy testy
<wxl> OK
<wxl> now i get it
<wxl> !forget foobar
<ubottu> I'll forget that, wxl
<wxl> thx hggdh
<hggdh> wxl: welome
<hggdh> welcome even
<bazhang> !fiesty
<ubottu> It is spelt "FEIsty" :)
<bazhang> hehe
#ubuntu-ops 2016-12-28
<bazhang> <crunchbang> how would you make a custimisable boot load for for both 8 16 32 64 bit mode os
<bazhang> 8bit spacemacs!
<hggdh> and... greiogio is back.
 * hggdh grabs some popcorn
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (slayercoffee)
<bazhang> I think we need a 'veruca salt' factoid
<bazhang> I want it NOW
<bazhang> does ubuntu even have a kernel approaching that one
<ikonia> zfs is an interesting on now
<bazhang> I mean the 4.8
<ikonia> oh
<bazhang>  Version 4.8.0.32.41 for yeakkety
<bazhang> I mean yakkety
<ikonia> he's trying to build zfs into it
<ikonia> and I suspect it's not the ubuntu build, but the stock one from kernel.org
<bazhang> very custom then
<bazhang> is xubuntu three or five years for the lts support
<ikonia> same as "core"
<bazhang> five then
<ikonia> its the same repo so the repos will be the same, 5 on server 3 on desktop, but I'm still not sure how that will ever work
<ikonia> as how can you not support the desktop packages in the same repo
<bazhang> good point
<jay__> Hey, somebody named thetrail is trolling #ubuntu.
#ubuntu-ops 2016-12-29
<ubottu> nicomachus called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> siglined
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, blacklightmgs said: !ask in my school there is an ubuntu system where we can access only the browser. i tried browsing through all the files with file:/// protocol. What can I do with that system?
<ubottu> tomreyn called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> android using ntfs on sdcard connection to ubuntu
<bazhang> the things we do for emacs
#ubuntu-ops 2016-12-30
<chu> <3
<valorie> gah, PerfM online and on freenode
<bazhang> lkthomas> anyone heard about leap second bug on Ubuntu 14.04
<bazhang> what about leaping the first one
<bazhang> bug #1
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
#ubuntu-ops 2016-12-31
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (freedumbs)
<bazhang> gone
<bazhang> gesundheit!
<bazhang> more xp
<bazhang> like it's an rpg
<bazhang> ikonia, he's crossposting and not listening to instructions in either venue
<ikonia> oh
<bitch> hi there! I wonder why [09:28] #ubuntu *!~*@gateway/shell/elitebnc/* set by wolfe.freenode.net (Fri Oct 07 16:23:02 2016) has been implemented?
<Menzador> (a) Probably because users have been spamming using EliteBNC, (b) why do you have an inappropriate nick?
<bitch> Menzador, this is not a inappropriate nick, i represent the technical word for the female dog.
<bitch> I am sorry for typing in colors.
<Menzador> Either way, I believe I answered your question.
<||||||||||||||||> There.
<||||||||||||||||> I have been not spamming #ubuntu under elitebnc.
<hggdh> ok, then
<dax> the answer's wrong, btw
<dax> EliteBNC uses an ident daemon. Sometimes it breaks. When it breaks, they start having ~idents and Drone` detects them as clones of each other and ends up banning the whole gateway.
<dax> So, we ban EliteBNC users trying to join who connected when the ident daemon was broken, so that EliteBNC users who connected while it was working can still join.
<dax> this is documented in bantracker, and iirc there are one or two other gateways that had the same problem
#ubuntu-ops 2017-01-01
<k1l> Happy new year
<bazhang> same to you k1l !
<bazhang> we finally got chu to switch distros to spacemacs
<k1l> :)
<dax> oh did you see bazhang?
<dax> there's a spacevim
<bazhang> vim and emacs all in one glorious bundle
<dax> https://github.com/ctjhoa/spacevim
<bazhang> thats hilarious!
<chu> Lol
<hggdh> I think glory would be a vim plugin to give one the emacs default key bindings
<hggdh> vemacs? vimacs?
<bazhang> best would be to time travel to the moment before emacs was created
<bazhang> and give rms an iphone
<bazhang> thus striking a blow against emacs and apple!
<hggdh> and automgically givving poor rms a stroke, I guess
<bazhang> 'good fstab'
<bazhang> is there a bad one?
<k1l> <usuario> linux is the worst shit ever
<ubottu> tomreyn called the ops in #ubuntu (nohacker usuario)
<bazhang> I wanna try the updating root again
<bazhang> this cannot end well
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (nohacker again)
<k1l> @btlogin
<ubottu> Error: You don't have the bantracker capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<k1l> @whoami
<ubottu> k1l
<Menzador> @whoami
<ubottu> SonikkuAmerica
<Menzador> Happy 2017!
<k1l_> <Chatter_-1> this network is a bait/entrapment/sting platform doing law enforcement or vigilante work. (ETHICALLY CORRUPT)
<valorie> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<valorie> @btlogin
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> @btlogin
<valorie> ubottu: help
<ubottu> (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<valorie> ubottu: help login
<ubottu> (login takes no arguments) -- Allows users who are identified to NickServ to login without a password.
<valorie> ubottu: help btlogin
<ubottu> (btlogin Takes no arguments) -- Sends you a message with a link to login to the bantracker.
<k1l_> doesnt work for me, too
<valorie> oh, it finally did when I looked at what ubottu was telling me in a PM
<valorie> huh, but the bantracker isn't searching for me
<elky> the bantracker searches can be quite finicky
<elky> what are you trying to find?
<valorie> I'll keep futzing with it
<valorie> for now
<valorie> Review: ban '*!*@*190.13.243.183' set on Sat Dec 24 04:02:22 2016 in #kubuntu, link: https://ubottu.com/bans.cgi?log=75223
<dax> putting 190.13.243.183 in the Search: box and hitting search works fine for me
<valorie> that one did work indeed
<k1l_> @btlogin
#ubuntu-ops 2017-12-25
<ender059> hi
<dax> hello again ender059
<popey> Happy Holidays IRC ops people. Thanks for another year of great support. <3
<ikonia> and to you popey
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, TJ- said: ubottu: ensure the latest kernel is installed; remove kernels that still have the module: check with "grep INTEL_SPI_PLATFORM=m /boot/config*"
<ubottu> diogenes_ called the ops in #ubuntu-mate ()
<valorie> oh, we have an answer to the question now -- what is the trigger to the above info?
<valorie> merry xmas everyone who celebrates, and a good day to all
#ubuntu-ops 2017-12-26
<bazhang> happy hannukwanzmas!
<bazhang> there was no neat way to add cthulhain in there
<ubottu> flocculant called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
<dax> already handled ^
#ubuntu-ops 2017-12-27
<wxl> omg i actually did something right with ubottu
<wxl> i found the sed syntax in ze code
<wxl> AND IT WORKED WHEN I USED IT
 * wxl skips all the way home
<Pici> huzzah
#ubuntu-ops 2017-12-29
<mister9> faggot land
<mister9> !ops
<ubottu> Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> mister9 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<mister9> !ops el
<mister9> !ops
<ubottu> Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<mister9> !ops
<mister9> !ops
<ubottu> mister9 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<mister9> !ops
<mister9> !ops
<mister9> !ops
<mister9> !ops
<mister9> !ops
<mister9> !ops
<mister9> !ops > chu
<ubottu> chu, please see my private message
<el> hi yehai, could you limit your harassment of me to channels of no consequence instead please
<mister9> !ops > dax
<ubottu> dax, please see my private message
<mister9> !ops > dax
<mister9> !ops > dax
<mister9> !ops > dax
<mister9> !ops > Pricey
<ubottu> Pricey, please see my private message
<chu> Wow
<mister9> !ops > chu
<mister9> fucking dead faggot land
<mister9> motherfuckers
<bazhang> oh super, every ban is listed as card freenode having set it on 12.13
<bazhang> just one of those three times the charm days
<bazhang> ot/ot/ot!
 * dax blinks
<dax> yes, that happens sometimes, and has for lots and lots of years, it's part of why the bantracker exists
<bazhang> yeah, --deborkify is a real command
<bazhang> hah
<genii> Is he trying to use mdadm for something email related?
<dax> (it isn't, in case anyone was actually wondering)
#ubuntu-ops 2018-12-25
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (alt0id)
#ubuntu-ops 2019-12-29
<ubottu> In ubottu, tomreyn said: !acpi_osi is <reply> If your system is unstable or power management does not work well and logs show ACPI issues, you can try to make the Linux kernel pretend it was Windows during boot (which can help on hardware which was only tested with Windows): http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
